# Gaming W/Jemal: Mutant High



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

Allright Ladies and Gents of the Homo-Superior race, it's time for another exciting year at the Xavier Institute for Gifted Youngsters... Affectionately known to the students as "Mutant High".  We've got several new students this year, and a lot of old ones that keep coming back, and we hear that some of you are even being groomed to join the X-MEN!  
Well, good luck whether this is your first year or your 5th!

 - I'm looking to run a Mutants & Masterminds Campaign.. Heavy emphasis on the 'mutants' part.  It will be set in the Marvel setting (if you didn't get that from the short intro).  You will be playing young mutants - students at the Well-established house that Xavier built.  I'm going to be messing with continuity a lot(As well as with the rules a tad), so here's the deal:  I won't be allowing anybody to play Wolverine, Xavier, Storm, Jean Grey, Beast, or Cyclops (They're all teachers).  Any other X-men (past/present, comic/movie, whatever) should be ok, as are new mutants (Of your own design) or mutants from other series.  So long as all characters are done up so that they're between 14 and 19 years old.
PL and starting points will be decided in a little while, right now I just want concepts and maybe partial backgrounds.

A little Campgin Info: the campaign will be focused a lot around the school, character interaction, and the 'mutants vs humans' debate/war, meaning it's primarily role-playing and very player-driven.  HOWEVER, I do love a good fight, and Danger-Room sessions will be part of the curriculum. I will also post story updates, control NPCs, and react to players, etc at certain intervals to keep the game moving.

I'd like to see a mix of very cool characters, and right now I don't know if I'll be putting any limit on the # of student's I'll be allowing.  If this turns out as I expect, I doubt you'll ever ALL be in the same place at the same time unless there's something major happening, so be prepared for seperate storylines, just like the comics.
Also, I foresee different power-levels amongst players dependant on their characters, so if you have a problem with other players being more powerful than you, this may not be your cup of tea.
Remember that everyone can contribute, regardless of power.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 9, 2007)

This sounds very cool.  If I don't get into H4H's game, I will be all over this, either with a powered-down, still-in training version of Gravitron, with another mutant-probably an original that just happens to be one of the other Guthrie children we have never met (not Cannonball, Icarus, Husk, or Amazon). a character a friend of mine created, Lewis Guthrie aka Stonewall with powers involving making himself super-dense with a mild healing factor, or with a version of the leader of X-men 2099, Xian Qi Xan.

Yay for playing with continuity!


----------



## Drerek (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm interested.  Not sure of a concept just yet.  I have the core M&M, 2nd at home, but I'm not as familiar with the rules as I am w/ D&D.  Is there an online resource available just with reminders about combat and a quick overview of powers?  Some type of SRD or quick reference guide.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds like a blast, but unfortunately I still haven't got round to picking up M&M. So... have fun, I'll be looking forward to reading along.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2007)

Count me in. I'll have a look at M&M tonight....


----------



## Dayspire (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd like to be in!  I'll get you a character concept later today, if you'll have me.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh no way...this is one of those game concepts I've been wanting to try for ages...

Gotta do it.

As for concept...tricky not to imitate an existing mutant in the X-verse. There's already so many. Shapechanging is too Mystique...Kitty can go intangible...Storm's got weather nailed.

I'll have to brainstorm a bit.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

Drerek - I don't know of any online sources for it, no.
Dayspire - I won't be accepting players until I see concepts, so whether I'll have you depends on the character.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

Shayuri - doesn't matter, like I said if you wanna play with continuity go for it!  The only off-limits characters are the teachers (And the brotherhood, obviously), but if you want to create someone with "essentially" the same mutation as a pre-existing character, without actually USING that character, just remake their story.. 
OR, there's nothing saying you can't have two mutants with the same power... 
HOW many of them are just strong or fast or etc etc etc?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2007)

Kewl... me to 

Concept... ah, I have a few, let me write somestuff up


----------



## Dayspire (Aug 9, 2007)

How about Psylocke?

[sblock]Shamelessly ripped off of the Atomic Think Tank:

*Psylocke*

PL: 10 (150pp)

Abilities: STR: 14 (+2) DEX: 20 (+5) CON: 14 (+2) INT: 12 (+1) WIS: 14 (+2) CHA: 16 (+3)

Skills: Acrobatics 7 (+12), Bluff 8 (+11/+15), Escape Artist 8 (+13), Gather Information 4 (+7), Notice 10 (+12), Sense Motive 10 (+12), Stealth 12 (+17), Language (Japanese)

Feats: Accurate Attack, Attack Focus [Melee] (4), Attractive, Contacts, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll (4), Dodge Focus (7), Equipment, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Sneak Attack (2), Takedown Attack, Teamwork, Uncanny Dodge

Powers: ESP 2 [Visual] (4pp), Mental Blast 6 (Flaws: Mental Weapon [-2]; 12pp), Telepathy 4 (8pp), Teleport 8 (Power Feats: Progression (3); Flaws: Medium [Shadows] [-1]; 11pp)

Combat: Attack +8 (+12 Melee) [Unarmed +2, Sword +5; 19-20 Crit, Mental Blade +6] Defense 24 (14 flat-footed) Init +9

Saves: Toughness +6 (2 flat-footed) Fortitude +3 Reflex +10 Will +8

Equipment: Sword [+3 Damage; 19-20 Crit; Mighty; 5ep]

Abilities 30 + Skills 15 (60 Ranks) + Feats 28 + Powers 35 + Combat 30 + Saves 12 – Drawbacks 0 =150/150 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

it's an interesting character, but it has Little  to do with Psylocke other than being a female ninja with swords... 
Psylocke was a Psychic with various powers(telekinesis, Psycho-blast, Psy-blade, Levitation, etc), but none of them gave her any form of regeneration (especially not of the "regrowth" level), and I'm not sure how the Vibration Control fits in..


----------



## Dayspire (Aug 9, 2007)

Errr, my bad.  I copied and pasted the wrong character.

I am shamed.  

edit: And all fixed now!


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2007)

OK character that I am considering, 

X-men...
Chamber, Quicksilver or Thunderbird

I am thinking about a couple originals also...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

ah, SI, Gracias, much better.
Is that what you want to use or will you be doing any major changes/thinking of other ideas?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Granted... Well, lemme do what I usually do when I've got a lot of ideas. Shotgun them all out, and see which one seems coolest to everyone else. I'm too close to tell, usually. 

Facade - Humanoid shapeshifter, sort of Mystiquish. Facade has a whole other physicality though. Pretty much every cell of her body is under her control, meaning that she can quickly heal wounds and is very resilient to damage in the first place. She can also shift/adapt her body without imitating forms...freely adding traits to forms that don't have them, or mixing and matching different abilities. If she 'samples' a person by touching them, she can simulate them down to a genetic level, making her impossible to tell apart with DNA or blood tests (this does not let her simulate the strange 'x-factors' that bring about super powers though). Even death is a temporary inconvenience, unless her cells are actually destroyed en masse (via burning or similar). However, while her body is all but indestructible, her mind is considerably more fragile. When she "dies" by any means, she returns with only fragmentary memories of her prior self, and even the shredded, half-glimpsed images left feel like someone else. Her identity is effectively 'reset.' As a result, Facade has no idea who she 'really' is, how old she is, or how many times she's been killed and raised. She's joined the school both to learn about herself and her strange, frightening abilities as well as to find sanctuary against the hostility that she was startled to be subject to not long after her most recent awakening.
Possible complications: Since her personality resets every time she dies, the past Facade could have been anyone. Maybe someone good...maybe someone bad. She's likely to have friends and enemies that will surface as she tries to find out more about who she was in a futile effort to regain some sense of identity and continuity.
Inspirations: Mythology, and the memory thing is a nod to the Planescape computer RPG. 

Tessa "Tessaract" Barnes - Control/creation of spatial rifts and distortions. Tess is a bit of a late-bloomer as mutants go, not fully manifesting until midway through high school. Before that, she knew she could do SOMETHING weird, but didn't understand what she was sensing enough to know what to do with it. She took an advanced physics course in her sophomore year that gave her a new frame of reference to comprehend her abilities, and with comprehension came practical application. Because her ability to use her power seems to be at least partially dependent on how well she understands its principles, Xavier's school was a natural place to transfer to, even though she's managed to conceal her nature from friends and loved ones. She now walks the razor-edged line of trying to explore her mutant ability without sacrificing her 'ordinary' life.
Possible Complications: Tess is hiding a pretty big secret from her non-mutant friends and family...and the fact that she's doing so could serve as a sore point among her new mutant friends. Trying to live two lives is a delicate balance...and she may one day have to choose which side she wants to be on. Tess also enjoys experimenting with her powers, which could easily lead to strange radiations and/or creatures from parallel dimensions interacting or escaping into ours. If there are such things as 'prison dimensions' or 'things outside space,' they might also be interested in her.

Astrid "Calypso" Moore - Elemental control of water, limited weather control. Astrid grew up in a rural fishing town in Maine. Her parents knew there was something special about her for a long time, but kept her their little secret. Living on their own land, and making a living on a boat at sea meant that Astrid had little need to conceal her powers, though she knew better than to flaunt them with strangers around. She was outed however, when her family home caught fire in a senseless and tragic accident. Coming home late from a friend's house, she saw and smelled smoke, and coming around the bend saw the fire. The firefighters battling the blaze with pumped water from a pond next to the house were stunned when the entire pond gushed into the air and roared into a column that doused the whole house...extinguishing the flames. But the damage was done. Orphaned and with the community turning ugly, her new guardian, her uncle, chose to send her to Xavier's school...both to avoid trouble himself, and because it seemed like it was the only place that would take her.
Possible Complications: Astrid is emotionally troubled by the deaths of her parents and embittered by the reactions of her former friends at her old home. Having been raised to believe her powers are gifts, she's not shy about using them, but harbors deep resentments that surface whenever she detects intolerance towards mutants. She also has a mercurial nature, quickly changing mood...and her temper, when roused, is magnificent in its fury.
Inspirations: Katara (from Avatar) and Pirates of the Caribbean. 
GM Note: Weather control comes from manipulating water in the atmosphere, so could bring or stop rain, or snow, but not really do much with wind and so on. Limited.

Sigh. Yes. There's more.   Just one.

Naomi Lestrade - Object mimicry. Naomi is one of the mutants brought to Xavier for her own good...not because of prejudice or fear of violence (though those have been factors in her life) but because her uncontrolled ability was a threat to herself. Shortly after she turned fifteen, Naomi's body 'destabilized.' The atoms and molecules of her body began changing slowly to mimic the properties of substances they were in 'contact' with. At first she had no control over this, and the results were nearly fatal when she accidentally turned herself to solid stone once. She eventually figured out how to turn back, but the incident was so frightening that her parents sent her to Xavier's. Naomi has learned enough control that she can usually maintain herself when she wants to, but still fears what she can do and what it means about her.
Possible Complications: Her power (and body) may not yet be completely stable, resulting in accidents ranging from trivially amusing to life threatening. Naomi has not yet adjusted to the school and keeps largely to herself. Having been raised conservatively, she's uncomfortable with mutants despite being one. Although her parents know, her friends don't, which could make things awkward.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

I like most of them, but I'd put Tess at the bottom of the list.. I just don't find the concept all that interesting.  I'd enjoy GMing for any of the other 3, Calypso or Facade most.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

I think since I allready know what I'm doing with the campaign, I'm gonna post some creation guidelines (though I may be doing some edits later), and see what happens.

PL 11, but we'll be doing Creation a BIT different with the power points..
You have 25 pp for abilities, 35 pp for Combat/Saves, 20pp for SKills & Feats, and 60pp for Powers.
You also have 40 pp "free", to spend wherever you want.
This gives you a total of 180pp, but some parts of it are decided for you.
Normal PL Caps.
Tradeoffs = max 5.
I want everyone to keep in mind that you're supposed to be still learning how to control your powers completely, and they're still evolving, so drawbacks and power flaws are not only OK, they're suggested.  I don't want to see Precise AoE Perception range Selective Telekinesis, for example.  
This is not to say you HAVE to have flaws/drawbacks on ALL your powers, just make sense.
Also, since there's supposed to be a fair bit of roleplaying involved in this campaign, I'd like to see some roleplaying complications (romance, Friendships, Secrets, Rivalries, etc)

Finally, I will probably be making slight alterations to some of the characters that get posted, dependant on their concept/background. (Increasing or decreasing certain traits, maybe granting more PP or raising/lowering PL caps). to make for what I believe will be a better game.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

*nods*

I'll work them up and see which looks more interesting mechanically.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Drerek (Aug 9, 2007)

The first idea that came to my mind is Colossus.  Sort of the Ultimate version, but straight since I really wouldn't be able to get a gay character right.  Strong no matter what, but not impervious until he took an action to transform to organic steel.  Drawback could be that the Russian mob has a contract out on his life.

#2:  Cloak.  Can transform into living shadow.  Good scout type character.  Some improved senses.  Rather conservative in his outlooks.  Is rather sympathetic toward mutant registration and restrictions.  Puts him at odds with classmates and raises questions of divided loyalties.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm, possible concepts... 

*Switch* -- Shape changer with an identity crisis. [sblock]
*Switch*
_“What you see is definitely NOT what you get.”_

No one knows what Switch really looks like, not even Switch. Due to Switch’s powers, it can appear to be anything.

*Attributes (30pts)*
Str 16 +3, Dex 16 +3, Con 12 +1, Int 14 +2, Wis 16 +3, Cha 16 +3
*Combat & Saving Throws (39pts)*
Attack +5 (melee +5, grapple +5, ranged +5)
Defense: 18 (flat 12, touch 16)
Damage +4, Fort +6 [5], Refl +8 [5], Will +12 [9]
*Skills & Feats (20pts)*
Skills (29): acrobatics [6] +0, bluff [5] +0, disguise [5] +0, knowledge: life science [5] +0, notice [6] +0, stealth [5] +0
Feats (12): Dodge Focus 3, Defensive Roll 3, Endurance 3, 
*Powers (86pts)*
SHAPESHIFT +7	[42PP]
	EX: Duration-continuous [+1]
	FL: Action-full round [-1], Distracting [-1], Duration-permanent [-1]
REGENERATION +54	[54PP]
	* Recovery check +8 (8)
	* True Regeneration (43): recover 1/round w/out rest
	  - Bruised, Unconscious, Injured, Staggered, Disabled, Ability Damage & Death
	PF: Diehard, Persistent, Regrowth
*Complications & Drawbacks (+0pts)*
	One-way Transformation [+5pp]
	Involuntary Shape-shifts due to emotional distress (frequent/negligible effect) [+0pts, purely a rp/dm-controlled flaw]
Trade Offs: none

The child who would grow up to be called switch was raised by Morlocks and given over to the Xavier Institute at the age of 8. It has no memories of even living with regular humans and finds the wider world where mutants are not the majority to be frightening.

Switch is often embarrassed about its lack of physical identity and is only truly outgoing with its close friends. Switch nurses a secret crush on the 11th grade class president, Veronica Saunder (Ozone).[/sblock]

*Wi-Fi* – Telepathic Prodigy [sblock]
*WI-FI (Kenny Degeorge)*
_“Stop, don't say anything... I already know what you're going to say.”_

*Attributes (25pts)*
Str 9 -1, Dex 15 +2, Con 15 +2, Int 15 +2, Wis 14 +2, Cha 16 +3
*Combat & Saving Throws (37pts) *
Attack +4 (melee +4, grapple +3, ranged +4)
Defense: 14 (flat 10, touch 10)
Damage +7, Fort +8, Refl +11, Will +8  [6/9/6]
*Skills & Feats (23pts) *
Skills (6=24): Bluff [2] +5, Concentration [7] +9, Diplomacy [1] +4, Notice [10] +12, Profession: student [4] +6
Feats (10): Defensive Roll 5, Improved Defense 2, Evasion 2, Master Plan
Organic Networking Feats (7): Beginner's Luck, Benefit 2 (security clearance, wealth), Contacts, Eidetic Memory, Jack-of-all-trades, Well-informed

```
[B][U]Powers[/U] (97pts) [/B]
IMMUNITY +10                                          [10PP]
	* All powers with the MENTAL descriptor. 
 
SUPER-SENSES +15                                      [15PP]
  * Ranged Brain Detection (detect, ranged, new sense; 3 ranks)
    - Acute Sense (2 ranks)
    - Accurate Sense (4 ranks)
    - Radius (2 ranks)
    - Extended Range (10,000ft increments, 3 ranks)
  * Danger Sense (brain detection)

TELEPATHY +10 (50pp array)                            [73PP]
  EX: Communication (area [+1], affects others [+1], range for affecting others [+1]), 
  EX: Mind Reading (sensory link [+1)])
  FL: Communication (range-perception [-1])
  PF: Dynamic, Progression 2 (communication), Selective (communication), Subtle 2
    [i]DAP--[/i]Enhanced Charisma (FL: Sustained [-1], PF: Dynamic)[COLOR=White]½/rank[/COLOR]
    [i]DAP--[/i]Enhanced Intelligence (FL: Sustained [-1], PF: Dynamic)[COLOR=White]½/rank[/COLOR]
    [i]DAP--[/i]Enhanced Wisdom (FL: Sustained [-1], PF: Dynamic)[COLOR=White]½/rank[/COLOR]
    [i]DAP--[/i]Quickness (FL: Sustained [-1], Limited-mental [-1], PF: Dynamic)[COLOR=White]1/3 per rank[/COLOR]
    [I]DAP-–[/I]Shield (PF: Subtle, Dynamic)[COLOR=White]1/rank[/COLOR]
    [i]DAP--[/i]Stun (EX: range-perception [+2], PF: Dynamic, AP: Stun (selective area [+2])) [COLOR=White]4/rank[/COLOR]
    [i]DAP--[/i]Uncanny Dodge (FL: Sustained [-1], PF: Dynamic) [COLOR=White]½/rank[/COLOR]
```
*Complications & Drawbacks (+2pts)*
	Loses Organic Networking Feats if his Telepathy power is nullified. (infrequent, moderate)

*Personal History:* Kenny Degeorges was born in Portland, Oregon. Unlike most mutants, his ability manifested as soon as cognizant thought developed in his mind. For many years his parents thought he was autistic, deaf, mute and blind as he never responded to any stimuli around him. As he matured his mind learned to cope with the constant influx of ideas and sensory and his personality emerged; While they were thrilled that their son had emerged from his own personal hell they weren't so happy to learn that he was a mutant. Seeing the truth in their minds and knowing that his mother would have preferred he remain a vegetable, he hit the road at the tender age of 8, already wise beyond his years.

A chance delve through a motorist's memories while looking for directions enlightened him to Xavier's School for Gifted Children and what it REALLY was behind its public facade. He bought a bus ticket and never looked back.

Kenny likes the home he's lived in for the last 7 years and ardently hopes to become an X-man one day. In the meanwhile, he wastes time in class listening to teachers tell him things that he doesn't need to learn as he can now get into their minds (most of them anyway) whenever he needs to.

He's known around the campus by most of the cliques but doesn't really fit into any of them.

He secretly believes that Magneto has the right idea about how things should be run, but that he's too much of a fanatic to make it work.

-------------------------

Notes: Wi-fi's Organic Networking feats are a result of his abilities and minds with which he has had made contact, not actual physical contacts. 

Wi-Fi isn't much of a warrior but he's useful in gathering intelligence and at providing team communications. He's essentially a human computer network.[/sblock]


*Natalie Westlake* -- well adjusted mutant cheerleader/photographer.
[sblock]*Natalie Westlake*
_“Look, you don't have to be all massive and huge to pick up a semi-truck; size is not a measure of strength.“_

A short, four-armed, golden-skinned woman with long, curly alabaster-white hair stands before you in a red miniskirt and yellow t-shirt. As strange as she looks, the only thing you can remember after meeting her is her winning smile.
_  HT 5’ 1”, WT 112lbs, Eyes: emerald green, Skin: golden brown, 
  Hair: alabaster white (waist length)
  Distinguishing features: 4 arms._

*Attributes (25pts)*
Str 8/55 -1, Dex 17 +3, Con 17 +3, Int 12 +1, Wis 14 +2, Cha 17 +3
*Combat & Saving Throws (49pts)*
Attack +5 (melee +5, grapple +11, ranged +5)
Defense: 17 (flat 13, touch 14)
Damage +11, Fort +16 (13), Refl +7 (4), Will +10 (8)
*Skills & Feats (22pts)*
Skills (48): acrobatics [3] +6, bluff [10] +13, climb [4] +3, diplomacy [3] +6, intimidate [3] +6, jump [8] +7, knowledge: pop culture [6] +7, performance: dance [1] +4, profession: photographer [5] +7, swim [5] +4
Feats (10): Attack Specialization (strike) 3, Attractive 1, Distract, Equipment, Improved Grab, Improved Pin, Fascinate, Taunt
*Powers (77pts)*
ADDITIONAL LIMB +2 (arms)	[2PP]
SUPER-STRENGTH +11	[26PP]
  Load, L: 5,320, M: 10,640, H: 16k, Max: 32k, Push: 80k lbs
	PF: Groundstrike, Shockwave, Thunderclap
	AP: Autofiring Strike +11, Penetrating Strike +11, Leaping +11
IMMOVABLE +10	[20PP]
	EX: Unstoppable +1
IMMUNITY +10	[10PP]
	* Effects with Impact descriptor 
PROTECTION +8	[19PP]
	EX: Impervious (+11) +1
Equipment (5pts)
 * High Qualify Digital SLR camera with high-capacity flash memory.
 * Small Laptop w/ photo & movie editing software.
 * Small photo-lab
*Complications & Drawbacks (+0pts)*
	nothing

*Personal History*
Natalie Westlake lived an idyllic life with her mother, grandmother and great-grandmother in a small New England  port town. Her mother and grandmother were both successful models in their day and expected Natalie to follow in their footsteps. That dream was shattered the day after Natalie’s 11th birthday when she was taken to the hospital after collapsing at school. The doctors found that the bones in her arms were splitting in two. After many hurried consultations it was concluded that she was a mutant and her family watched in horror as her skin darkened and became more lustrous while her hair slowly leeched of all color. A year later a representative from the Xavier School for Gifted Children approached the elder Ms. Westlake and Natalie was given over to their care.

Five years have passed with Natalie living at Xavier’s School and her mutations have finally stabilized. Her arms have split in two and she now has four fully functional arms and her back and torso bear some enhanced musculature which Natalie tends to hide under baggy clothing. Her hair has grown long because she has not been able to find much that will actually cut it.

The other student ridicule her because she has not given up her human name but it doesn’t really bother her. Natalie nurses a secret crush on Cyclops and dreams of reuniting with her mother some day. 

Natalie enjoys photography and works for the school paper. She has also taken up cheer leading now that her body has begun to “fill-out” a bit. She can be quite social and downright scathing the way pretty children learn to be when she wants to.

[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm definitely be interested in this campaign... I can't think of an original right now, but I'm thinking of going for Molly from Runaways (she's a mutant, right?)


----------



## Insight (Aug 9, 2007)

I might like to try my hand at this game.  I really like that Jemal is limiting the pp spent by category.  Too much abuse in M&M if the GM isn't careful.

That said...

*Spider-Man's Illegitimate Kid*
A teenage girl who has recently discovered that her father was Peter Parker, the Amazing Spider-Man.  At the beginning of adolescence, she began to seep a sticky substance from her pores, but not so much that she couldn't conceal it from her family and friends.  As she matured, the girl learned that she could emit the substance at a distance, and even scale sheer surfaces.  The girl hasn't inherited all of her father's powers (she isn't super-strong for example), but has an advanced "spider-sense" that includes remote viewing and true precog and postcog, as well as other rudimentary mental abilities.

Thoughts?

Obviously, more to come later when I have a chance to look at my book(s).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahh man, I'm having a really tough time defining powers for Wi-Fi, my concept of choice.

I see him as a Mind Reader but on a really huge scale, he's learning to filter and manipulate all that incoming data. He can also communicate (mentally) and his mind has adapted to manage all those sensory inputs (mental quickness). I was also hopeing to shoehorn in a bit of ESP (via all those minds being read). Finally, if there's enough points left over, I was thinking a bit of a Stun power via Wi-fi foisting his powers on an unsuspecting mind and leaving them reeling from the sensory overload.

I was thinking that a lot of these didn't make sense as Alternate Powers and I'm not real clear on how Dynamic Alternate Powers work, or even if either of these work at all given that all the powers depend on the Mind Reading parent power being active (I'll take it continuous/permanent).

Ideas on how I can link all these together without breaking the established pp limits?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

tricky!

To simulate all that information, perhaps some feats? Eidetic Memory (not HIS memory, but if he needs to remember something, someone...somewhere...probably knows it and he can dig it up) and Beginner's Luck (likewise, he can, in a pinch, gain 'temporary expertise' in any skill just by digging it out of the collective knowledge of mankind). You could also take things like Connected and Well Informed...feats that let him gather information quickly and know things he has no business knowing. 

Maybe some kind of Mind Shield or even Immunity to Mental Attacks? His mind is 'distributed' and can't easily be attacked?

ESP with the Medium (must be a person present) perhaps, to show him tapping into other people's senses. Mind Reading is obvious, but remember it has Perception range. Combine that with ESP, and you have the potential to scan any mind, anywhere for anything. Note that Mind Reading has an Extra that lets you tap into senses as well. Check out Telepathy for a power that combines Communication and Mind Reading in a nice, easy package. Perhaps some kind of mental super sense that lets you detect sentient minds?

Consider a complication that he sometimes picks up personality traits or mental quirks from people that he draws from...as if he momentarily became one with them, and pieces of them 'stuck' to him?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's Calypso...she's no great shakes normally, but you don't want to get her mad when she's anywhere near a supply of water.

Note that some of her feats have unusual explanations. All out attack and defensive attack for example are not the result of special training here, but rather a question about how she uses her water. If she uses it to block and to defend, it interferes with her attacks as well. If she wants to use it to attack, there's less left to defend with. Evasion is similarly not so much because she's lightnin' fast...it's a question of if she succeeds in shielding herself against the blast with a protective screen of water. Technically that makes those feats water-dependent too, but for 1 point each I'm not quibbling. 

[sblock=Calypso]CODENAME Calypso
Concept/Archetype: Elemental
Power Level: 11
Power Points: 180
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 25
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 16 +3 (6 PP)
CON 16 +3 (6 PP)
INT 13 +1 (3 PP)
WIS 10 +0 (0 PP)
CHA 20 +5 (10 PP)

SAVES 11
TOUG +3 (3 Con)
FORT +6 (3 Base + 3 Con) (3 PP)
REF +7 (4 Base + 3 Dex ) (4 PP)
WILL +4 (4 Base + 0 Wis) (4 PP)

COMBAT 36
INIT +3
BASE DEF +8 (16 PP)
DEF 18 (10 + 8 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 14
BASE ATT +10 (20 PP)

ATTACK
Melee:Attack +X (DC XX SAVE, CRIT, TYPE)
Ranged:Attack +X (DC XX SAVE, CRIT, RANGE, TYPE)

SKILLS 40 SP (10 PP)
Bluff +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Concentration +5 (5 ranks + 0 Wis)
Drive +8 (5 ranks + 3 Dex)
Intimidate +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Knowledge (current events) +5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Medicine +4 (4 ranks + 0 Wis)
Notice +5 (5 ranks + 0 Wis)
Profession +2 (2 ranks + 0 Wis)
Swim +5 (5 ranks + 0 Str)

LANGUAGES (0 Ranks)
English

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120
SWIM MPH: 25

FEATS 10
Attractive 1
All Out Attack 1
Defensive Attack 1
Evasion 2
Favored Environment (water) 1
Environmental Adaptation (water) 1
Rage 3

POWERS 88
Water Control +11 (28pp)
- AP Create Object (Movable, Medium:water, PF Tether, PF Progression) +10
- AP Nonlethal Blast (Medium: Water, Link to Trip) +11
-  - Trip (Knockback, Medium: Water, Link to Blast) +11
- AP Lethal Blast (Medium: Water, Autofire) +11
- AP Snare (Medium: Water, PF Reversible) +10
- AP Strike (Medium: Water, PF Extended 2) +11
- AP Suffocate (Medium: Water, Sustained) +11

Environment Control (distract DC 10/hamper movement 1/2) +5 (15pp)
Obscure (all sight) +5 (5pp)

Deflect (All Ranged, Free, Medium: Water) +10 (30pp)
Super Move: Water Walk (2pp)
Super Sense: Detect Water (mental, range, radius, acute) +4 (4pp)
Swimming +4 (4pp)

EQUIPEMENT
Equipment

COST
Abilities [25]
Combat [36]
Saves [11]
Skills [10]
Feats [10]
Powers [88]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [180]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name: Astrid Moore
Gender: Female
Age: 17
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 120lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Nationality: American (northeasterner)
Ethnicity: White
Tradeoffs: None
[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay, here are a couple concepts I've come up with -- no names yet:

* A shut-in antisocial Japanese otaku, who just wants to be left alone but winds up being shipped halfway around the world when it turns out that he has mutant power.  His ability is to animate things, infusing them with his own will and creating "friends" for himself.
* A demonic-looking creature with natural weapons and superior strength and speed.  He was once the archetypal all-American golden boy, but after his powers began to manifest he was rejected as a freak.
* As mentioned above, Molly from Runaways, known sometimes as Bruiser or Princess Powerful.  For those not familiar with the series, she's basically an obnoxious but kinda cute little girl who can become super-strong and tough.  Since we can play with continuity in this game, if I do play her it'll be an AU version where she never learned that her parents were supervillains.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm interested in joining.

LLarona:  A 16 year old Latino girl.  Her mutant powers, to her horror, began to develop during and after her Quinceañera, her 15th birthday celebration.  Her body became insubstantial (which allows her to fly) and worst of all, she discovered that her touch has the ability to affect the life force of others.  She discovered her mutant abilities during during her "first dance" when her father passed out and fell through her arms.  Fortunately for "Llarona" no one noticed that her body had became vaporous as she rushed to her father's side.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

*PRIMAL *  





*Real Name: * Peter of the Fall People
*Identity:* Secret 
*Occupation:* (current) Adventurer, student
*Legal Status:* Savage Land citizen, now living in the United States under a special arrangement made for him by Lord Kevin Plunder, with no criminal record; now naturalized American citizen 
*Place of Birth:* Pangea, Antartica
*Marital Status:* Single 
*Known Relatives:* Piotr (Peter) Nikolaievitch Rasputin (aka Colossus, father), Nereel (mother), Nikolai Rasputin (grandfather, deceased), Alexandra Rasputina (grandmother, deceased), Illyana Nikolovna Rasputina (anglicized to Rasputin, aka Magik, aunt, deceased), Mikhail Rasputin (uncle, deceased) 
*Base of Operations:* (current) Professor Charles Xavier's Institute for Higher Learning, Salem Center, Westchester County
*Group Affiliation:* Mutant High
*First Appearance:* UNCANNY X-MEN ANNUAL #12


*History:* During his early days with the X-Men, while in the Savage Land, Piotr (aka Colossus) had an encounter with two native women, Nereel and Shakani, who wished to make love with him after Colossus saved them from a thunder lizard. Nereel wished to bring new blood into their tribe. Piotr made love for the first time. (Uncanny X-Men #115)

The fruits of their union was a son, Peter, born long after Piotr, the elder, left the Savage Land. Colossus is unaware that Peter is his son, despite having met him. (Uncanny X-Men Annual #12)

Peter grew up with his tribe The Fall People in the Savage Land, during this time he was taken under the wing of Ka-Zar (aka Lord Kevin Plunder) learning traditional hunting and survival skills needed in Pangea.

Recently it was discovered Peter, now in his early teens, could take on the attributes of various prehistoric creatures. Creatures he was all to familiar with in the Savage Land.

At the behest of Ka-Zar and his mother Nereel, Peter has been thrown into Modern Society to attend school and cope with his newfound abilities. He bears a gift from his mentor; a hunting knife composed of "Anti-Metal" (Antartic Vibranium).

*Height:* (normal) 6 ft. 6 in. (shifting) Varies
*Weight: * (normal) 250 lbs. (shifting) Varies
*Eyes:* Blue, (shifting) Varies 
*Hair:* Black 

*Strength Level:* In his normal human form Peter possesses the normal human strength of a boy of his age, height, and build who engages in intensive regular exercise. While shifting he possesses superhuman strength that varies in intensity.

*Special Skills:* Skilled Hunter and Tracker, passing familiarity with Atlantean technology.

*Known Superhuman Powers:* Primal is a mutant metamorph who can, through mental concentration, transform himself into a prehistoric creature, while retaining most of his human intelligence, or into a transitional form which combines both human and animalistic aspects.






_Okay, the the whole *Colossus having a son from the Savage Land and not knowing it * is actually true and in current Marvel continuity. Doing anything with that fact is all me. 
I wanted to do an original character that had strong ties to the X-Men Universe. I think this is a perfect combo. _


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

And here's Facade! I'm not quite as sure about this build...the non-shapeshifting powers (particularly the huge regen) were spencier than I anticipated, so her shifting pool isn't very big. Then again, it probably doesn't have to be. Facade is not a combat character generally speaking. She has good combat stats as far as attack and defense and durability go, but not much in the way of offense. On the other hand, she's a nightmare for infiltration purposes.

The protection doesn't represent armor or impossible to break skin. Rather, it represents the amount of damage her body can -instantly- regenerate, as well as a body that has no vital points that can't be made redundant at a moment's notice and thus a great deal of resistance to blows that would normally be devastating (head hits, chest/heart hits, etc). See also her immunity to crits. 

[sblock=Facade]CODENAME Facade
Concept/Archetype: Shapeshifter
Power Level: 11
Power Points: 180
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 25
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 10 +0 (0 PP)
CON 11 +0 (1 PP)
INT 16 +3 (6 PP)
WIS 18 +3 (8 PP)
CHA 20 +5 (10 PP)

SAVES 10
TOUG +11 (0 Con + + 2 Feat + 9 Power)
FORT +4 (4 Base + 0 Con) (4 PP)
REF +3 (3 Base + 0 Dex) (3 PP)
WILL +7 (3 Base + 4 Wis) (3 PP)

COMBAT 36
INIT +4
BASE DEF +9 (18 PP)
DEF 19 (10 + 9 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 14
BASE ATT +9 (18 PP)

ATTACK
Melee:Attack +X (DC XX SAVE, CRIT, TYPE)
Ranged:Attack +X (DC XX SAVE, CRIT, RANGE, TYPE)

SKILLS 44 SP (11 PP)
Bluff +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Diplomacy +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Disguise +25 (5 ranks + 5 Cha + 15 Power)
Gather Information +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Intimidate +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Knowledge: Streetwise +5 (2 ranks + 3 Int)
Notice +10 (6 ranks + 4 Wis)
Sense Motive +15 (11 ranks + 4 Wis)

LANGUAGES (0 Ranks)
All

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS 10
Attractive 2
Defensive Roll 2
Improved Initiative 1
Quick Change 2
Distract 1
Fascinate 1
Jack of All Trades 1

POWERS
Shapeshifting +4 (32pp)

Comprehend (speak/understand all languages) +2 (4pp)
Immunity (aging, poison, disease, critical hits, suffocation) +7 (7pp)
Morph (any humanoid) +3 (6pp)
Protection +9 (9pp)
Regeneration (+9 recovery, recover bruise/injure/disable w/no rest, rezz in 5 min) +30 

(30pp)

EQUIPEMENT
Equipment

COST
Abilities [25]
Combat [34]
Saves [10]
Skills [10]
Feats [10]
Powers [88]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [180]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name: ?
Gender: ?
Age: ?
Height: ?
Weight: ?
Hair: ?
Eyes: ?
Nationality: ?
Ethnicity: ?
Tradeoffs: None
[/sblock]

After looking at both, I'm leaning towards Calypso. Her character seems more defined to me (not surprising, since a major ingredient of Facade is exactly how UNdefined she is) and probably more fun to play in traditional X-Men situations. But if Calypso buys it (since she is fairly fragile) then I can bring Facade in, knowing that it's very unlikely she'll meet the same fate.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 9, 2007)

See Post #21 for Wi-Fi's character block.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

Updated my concept above.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 10, 2007)

Brute (deleted)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Note: This character was constructed using the cost breakdowns from Jemal's post above. I moved 10 points from attack/defense/saves to feats and spent them on attack focus and dodge focus feats.




Actually, one of the primary reasons I did the cost breakdown like I did was so people WOULDN'T do that, it's the cheap way to get them. If you still want to do that, just spend most of your "combat points" on your saves. (each save has a max of +15(45 points for 3 of them) and you only get 35 points, plus whatever you get from stats)


----------



## Victim (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a bit odd to have those categories, though, considering the overlap between combat (base attack and defense) and feats (attack focus/spec, dodge focus).  I guess it does encourage people to buy the more expensive types though.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 10, 2007)

Sigh, never enough points.   I'll re-work. These are kids after all. 

EDIT: _Quick-fixed._


----------



## Victim (Aug 10, 2007)

Temperance Smith: a new student possessed of devastating powers of annihilation and corresponding resilence.  She was raised by her survivalist/militia/conspiracy nut father; therefore she's unfamiliar with popular culture (and reflexive distrust and contempt for it), conventional education, etc.  On the other hand, she's picked up other useful skills.  'Temper' falls quite short of her actual name; she's reckless and quick to anger.  Her hobbies include hunting, amateur science (she's filling in a notebook with the results of her experimentation with her powers and tests of her invulnerability), and art.

Stats are done if concept looks okay.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 10, 2007)

Real Name: Miranda Del Flores 
Identity:  Llorona 
Place of Birth: San Diego, California
Marital Status: Single 
Age: 16
Height: 5’8
Weight: 135 lb.
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Latino 

[sblock="Description"]
Description:  Miranda is a tall, latina girl with a light tan skin and a lithe athletic build.  She has dark hazel colored eyes, and wavy shoulder-length raven colored hair which she to wear tends in a style reminiscent of the popular hairstyles of the 1940s and 50s.  Miranda has a tendency to wear dark colored, rock-a-billy styled clothing designed to show off her body’s youthful curves in a manner reminiscent of a 1950s pin-up girl.  

For all her beauty and charm, Miranda has distinguished herself as being one of the most enigmatic of the girls at Xavier Institute. When off-stage, Miranda is a rather pensive, reserved and often melancholic introvert known for her sardonic wit.  However, on-stage, Miranda behaves in a bubbly, cheerful and somewhat flirtatious manor.  In the past, this duality resulted in her often being mockingly referred to as “Gloomy Gloria” by her peers refused to believe that the character Gloria Hernandez was not the same girl, personality wise, as Miranda Del Flores.
[/sblock]  

[sblock="Background History"]
Miranda Del Flores is youngest child of the Fernando Del Flores, the star of the nationally syndicated soap opera Besame, and his wife Sussan, a local anchorwoman for Ferret TV channel 12 in Los Angeles California.  For the most part, Miranda has lived a privileged life, and as a result of her family’s fame and fortune, she was encouraged to become an actress at an early age and has managed to obtain a role as a reoccurring character named Gloria Hernadez on the hit teen drama, Heart Break High.

Unfortunately, Miranda’s her life changed the night of her Quinceanera when her mutant powers began to manifest during the rite of passage known as the first dance.  At first she wasn’t sure what was occurring when she noticed that her father’s hand started passing through her own.  Then the unthinkable happened, her life-control powers activated for their first time.  During that brief moment, she was aware that she was inadvertently draining life of her father.  She quickly let go of his hand, and in the view of the television cameras that her family hired to cover the event, her father collapsed from an unknown illness which left him bed ridden for two days.

That next day, Miranda awoke to a horrific surprise; her body had become fully insubstantial.  A few hours later, after the shock of her newly revealed mutant powers died down, Miranda’s parents made the heart breaking decision to send her to the Xavier Institute, a move they believed was in Miranda’s best interest.  
[/sblock]

[sblock="Character Sheet"]
*La Llorona*
"Are you afraid of ghosts? If not, you should be."

Abilities:
Str 11 (+0) Dex 18 (+4) Con 12 (+1) Int 14 (+2) Wis 12 (+1) Cha 18 (+4)

Saving Throws: Toughness +2 (+1 flatfooted), Fortitude +3, Reflexes +9, Will +4

Combat: Base Attack +3 (range +3, melee +3, grapple +3), Defense +10 (Defense 20, flatfooted 15), Initiative +4

Skills: Acrobatics 8 (+12), Bluff 5 (+9/+16), Diplomacy 2 (+6/+14) Disguise 4 (+4), Knowledge (Art) 1 (+3), Knowledge (History) 1 (+3), Knowledge (Popular Culture) 3 (+5), Language 1 (Spanish), Notice 3 (+4), Performance (Acting) 4 (+8), Performance (Dance) 8 (+12), Profession (Actor) 1 (+2), Sense motive 2 (+3), Stealth 5 (+9)

Feats: Acrobatic Bluff, Appearance (2 Ranks), Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll (1 Rank), Distract, Evasion, Fascination (Performance), Hide In Plain Sight, Move-by Action, Quick Change, Taunt, Uncanny Dodge (Hearing), Wealth 

Powers: 
Concealment 4 [11pp] Sensory, Free Action, Personal Range, Continuous Duration; Concealment from all visual senses, PF: Close Range, Innate, Selective, Extra: Duration (Continuous), Linked to Insubstantial (+0) Flaw:  Permanent 

Flight 4 [8pp] Movement, Move Action (active), Personal Range, Duration: sustained; 100mph, Extra: Linked to Insubstantial (+0)

Insubstantial 4 [32pp] Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Sustained (materialization), Continuous (insubstantial); Affected by Electricity, PF: Innate, Selective, Subtle (x2), Extras: Affects Corporeal, Duration (Countinous), Materialize, Flaws: Permanent) 

Life Control 6 [42pp] Array (Nauseate), Standard Action, Perception Range, Duration: Instant (lasting), Drawback: Eyes give off an eerie glow while this power is used. Extras: Affects Corporeal
AP: Confuse 11 Sensory (mental), Standard Action, Ranged, Duration: Instant (lasting)
PF: Reversible, Extras: Alternate Save (Fortitude), Affects Corporeal
AP: Death Touch 10 Drain Constitution, Standard Action, Touch Range, Duration: Instant (Lasting); PF: Slow fade 6 (1 day); Extra: Effects Corporeal, Disease
AP: Emotion Control 9 Sensory (mental), Standard Action, Perception Range, Sustained Duration; Extras: Affects Corporeal , Alternate Save (Fortitude), 
AP: Healing 7 Alteration, Full Action, Touch Range, Duration: Instant; PF: Stabilize, Extras: Affects Corporeal , Restoration, Total
AP: Fatigue 11 Attack, Standard Action, Touch Range, Duration: Instant; PF Reversible, Sedation, Extras: Affects Corporeal
AP: Paralyze 11 Attack, Standard Action, Touch Range, Duration: Instant (lasting); PF Reversible, Sedation, Extras: Affects Corporeal
AP: Stun 11 Attack, Standard Action, Touch Range, Duration: Instant (Lasting) PF: Reversible, Sedation, Extras: Affects Corporeal

Drawbacks:  None
Trade Offs: -2 Attack/ +2 Defense 
Complications: Fame

Abilities 25pp + Skills/Feats 26pp + Powers 93pp + Combat/saves 36pp – Drawbacks 0 = 180


[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

hmm, wasn't expecting THAT much of a response. Lets see...

Relique du Madde - Miranda/Llorona (Ghost)
Victim - Temper (Anhiliation/Invulnerability, Concept looks OK.
Lobo Lurker - Cynthia (Brute) or Kenny Degeorge (Wi-Fi)
Shayuri - Calypso
Hero4Hire - Primal
Insight - Spider-kid(girl)
Imerak - Multiple Concepts.. (Molly= Interesting, I love Runaways)
Drerek - Collosus or Cloak (I like Collosus)
Dayspire - Psylocke
Karl Green - Chamber, Quicksilver, Thunderbird
ShaggySpellsword - Gravitron.

11 so far, I'll look over posted character sheets after work, I only have a few minutes now (On Break) in which to post this up.

BTW, Just for the record, most students call each other by their "Mutant names".  Those insisting on being called by their real name are, but are treated with mild ridicule.  Those who claim they don't HAVE a mutant name are named by their 'peers', and accorded moderate ridicule.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> 11 so far, I'll look over posted character sheets after work, I only have a few minutes now (On Break) in which to post this up.



I'll try to get a sheet up and statted this weekend.  Only have this book at home and with no SRD it makes it a little hard to work on when away.  Plus I'm pretty new to M&M.

Was thinking of making him naturally strong of course with maybe a couple permanent ranks of growth.  Alternate Form (solid) with ranks especially in immunity and protection.


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a working version of my character, Gwen DiStefano.  She doesn't yet have a superhero alias.

*GWEN DISTEFANO [PL 11] 180pp*
*Concept*: A teenage girl who has recently discovered that her father was Peter Parker, the Amazing Spider-Man.
*Appearance*: Female Caucasian, 16 years old, 5’4”, 115 lbs, shoulder-length blonde hair, sometimes kept in a ponytail, usually wears blue jeans and a solid color t-shirt or baby-t.

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]
*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 11
*DEX* 18/29
*CON* 13
*INT* 15
*WIS* 18
*CHA* 16
*Subtotal*: *31pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]
*ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES*
*BAB* +6
*BDB* +3
*TOUGH* +6
*FORT* +4
*REFLEX* +15
*WILL* +11
*Subtotal*: *70pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]
*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [4] +13, Diplomacy [4] +7, Gather Information [4] +7, Knowledge – Pop Culture [2] +4, Notice [12] +16, Perform – Dance [6] +9, Sense Motive [8] +12, Swim [4] +4.
_44 ranks total_
*Subtotal*: *81pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS]
*FEATS*
Defensive Roll [4], Dodge Focus [8], Evasion [2], Improved Init [2].
*Subtotal*: *97pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=POWERS]
*POWERS*
*ENHANCED DEXTERITY 11* [Ex: Uncanny Dodge 8].  *19pp*.
*ESP 3* [Based on Visual; Ex: Super-Senses (Danger Sense (Mental), Vision Counters Obscure (Darkness)); PF: Subtle]. *10pp*.
*MIND SHIELD 3*.  *3pp*.
*SUPER-SENSES 4* [Postcognition (Fl: Uncontrolled) 2 ranks, Precognition (Fl: Uncontrolled) 2 ranks].  *4pp*.
*TELEPATHY 8* [16pp Array based on Mental Communication/Mind Reading; PF: AP – Illusion; AP – Mind Blast (Fl: Unreliable); AP- Mind Control (2pp/rank; PF: Dynamic)].  *20pp*. 
*WEBS 11* [22pp Array based on Snare; PF: AP – Blast, AP – Deflect (Slow/fast Projectiles, 2pp/rank; PF: Dynamic), AP – Super-Movement  (Swinging, Wall-Crawling, 1pp/rank; PF: Dynamic)].  *27pp*.
*Subtotal*: *180pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=COMPLICATIONS]
In progress...[/sblock]


----------



## Dayspire (Aug 10, 2007)

*gulp*

Eleven players?  Isn't that rather large?  Just curious, I haven't done a PBP in awhile, to be honest.


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2007)

delete


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 10, 2007)

FYI, because I know it gets overlooked a lot, you can't buy the Permanant (-1) Flaw unless its duration is Continuous.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

Well first off, I don't think I'll be STARTING 11 players... My current plan is to start 5-6 of you in the Danger Room, and then when you're done there, release you into the School.

Secondly, b/c of the 'nature' of this campaign (Open-ended, Site-based, not structured around a single, defined 'adventuring party' or 'team'), I think I can handle more PC's than normal.  Gives you more people to interact with.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

btw, Insight - with a Cha of 16, Gwen is so getting dubbed "Spider-babe" by the guys in the school when they find out about her.

*Going over some of the characters now*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

BTW, just a reminder: 
Abilities 25pp, Combat/Saves 35pp, Skills/Feats 20pp, Powers 60pp, Freebies: 40pp
PL 11, total 180pp, but some parts of it are decided for you.

NOW, for Characters: (Where people made multiple concepts, I list the one I would prefer to GM for.  If you think you would prefer the other one, tell me).
List of people with character sheets : 
Dayspire (Psylocke) : Abilities 30, Combat/Saves 42, Skills/Feats 43, Powers 35;  Total: 150
 - You've got an additional 25 pp to spend on Powers, and 5 to spend wherever.  
Shayuri (Calypso) : Abilities 25, Combat/Saves 47, Skills/Feats 20, Powers 88;  Total: 180
 - Looks good, though the sheets not quite complete.
Lobo (Wi-fi) : Abilities 25, Combat/Saves 35, Skills/Feats 21, Powers 60, Drawbacks 1;  Total: 140.
 - A note, you listed your toughness save as "Damage + 1".. strange.  Also, you haven't spent your 40 freebies.
Relique (Llorana) : Abilities 25, Combat/Saves 34(?), Skills/Feats 14(?), Powers 93(?), Drawbacks X;  Total: 
 - OK, Several things: 
[sblock]You can't buy Toughness straight out, you only get it from Constitution bonus, or the Powers Protection/ForceField.  Also, for feats don't put (+x) for extra ranks, just put how many ranks TOTAL there are. (For example, Attractive (+2) means 3 ranks, right?  So put Attractive 3.)  For that matter, if those (+x) ARE extra ranks, then you spent more than is listed.  Also, Wealth is a Benefit, and should only be taken once, to show that you are rich.  I don't use the 'wealth roll' rules, so 1 rank of benefit: Wealth is sufficient to be wealthy.
Also, re: Concealment - "Sensory, Free Action, Personal Range, Sustained Duration; Concealment from all visual senses, PF: Close Range, Linked to Insubstantial, Selective"
How do you see this working?  Seems to me like you want to be Invisible while Insubstantial, but only to certain people, is that it?
Finally, a couple things about your Insubstantial.
First, I don't get how you plan the "materialization" on your Insubstantial to work.. It seems like you want just the exact reverse of insubstantial.. You're normally insubstantial, but can become solid?
Second, to make it Permanent you first have to make it Continuous (Making Sustained powers Permanent is a net +0 Modifier)
Third, as with all Insubstantial Characters, you have to pick one relatively common thing that can affect you even though you're insubstantial. (Fire, Electricity, Bullets, etc)
Finally, note that none of your abilities can affect corporeal creatures while you are insubstantial unless you buy the "Affects Corporeal" (The exact same as Affects Incorporeal, but works opposite) Extra for anything you want to use while Incorporeal. (Specifically, Life Control)[/sblock]
Insight (Spider Chick/Babe) : Abilities 31, Combat/Saves 39, Skills/Feats 27, Powers 83;  Total: 180
 - Looks good.

Also posted interest/concept but not character sheet yet: 
Victim - Temper (Anhiliation/Invulnerability, Concept looks OK.
Imerak - Multiple Concepts.. (Molly= Interesting, I love Runaways)
Drerek - Collosus or Cloak (I like Collosus)
Karl Green - Chamber, Quicksilver, Thunderbird
ShaggySpellsword - Gravitron.
Hero4Hire - Primal


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> btw, Insight - with a Cha of 16, Gwen is so getting dubbed "Spider-babe" by the guys in the school when they find out about her.
> 
> *Going over some of the characters now*




Gwen was a cheerleader before she came to the X-Mansion.     - Please, no Heroes comparisons! -

Since she kinda thinks superhero names are dumb, Gwen doesn't have one.  Maybe someday she'll be convinced to add one (it won't be Spider-Babe   )  She does like the idea of a snazzy costume, though.

Gwen doesn't tell everyone about her origin.  Probably only her close friends and the administrators would know about her parentage.  BTW, Spider-Man doesn't even know about it yet. Gwen hasn't built up the courage to go find him and break the news.

[sblock]I have another idea about her origin that maybe she thinks that Peter Parker is her father, but maybe he isn't _directly_.  We can chat more about this later if you add Gwen to the game.[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 10, 2007)

_*Doh*!_ I totally missed the freebie points... no wonder I felt so constrained.   I'll rework it later today.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 10, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> FYI, because I know it gets overlooked a lot, you can't buy the Permanant (-1) Flaw unless its duration is Continuous.



I thought I read in the M&M book that those who are of Large size are simply those with Growth power made permanent.  Is that wrong?


----------



## Victim (Aug 10, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I thought I read in the M&M book that those who are of Large size are simply those with Growth power made permanent.  Is that wrong?




Yeah.  Growth is Sustained, so making it permanent is net +0 cost change.  (+1/ to go Continuous, -1 going to Permanent).  It's tons more inconvienent (literally at higher levels), but you also don't lose its defensive benefits when Stunned.

Innate might also be a good buy for some sorts of permanent growth.


----------



## Dayspire (Aug 10, 2007)

Jemal, if Wi-Fi has telepathy, I'd rather not step on his toes - can I change it?  Perhaps to mind control.  Somewhat of a departure for Psylocke, granted.  So when she slides her psi-blade into the mind of an enemy, now she snaps it off, and is able to control them... Hmmm...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 10, 2007)

Updated Wi-Fi in post #21


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 10, 2007)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Jemal, if Wi-Fi has telepathy, I'd rather not step on his toes - can I change it?  Perhaps to mind control.  Somewhat of a departure for Psylocke, granted.  So when she slides her psi-blade into the mind of an enemy, now she snaps it off, and is able to control them... Hmmm...



 I don't have Telepathy, I have Mind Reading... no communications aspect -- yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm going to adjust the power point totals and fix the errors I made with the first write up..

[sblock="Response to questions"]


> Also, re: Concealment - "Sensory, Free Action, Personal Range, Sustained Duration; Concealment from all visual senses, PF: Close Range, Linked to Insubstantial, Selective"
> How do you see this working?  Seems to me like you want to be Invisible while Insubstantial, but only to certain people, is that it?



Actually, I wasn't to sure how to write up the power.  I wanted her only to be able to use her power while insubstantial but since she basically is unsubstantial all the time I didn't think that "Limited: Only while Incorporeal" would have been worthy of a flaw since its already implied by the power link.  By default LLorona was going to be visible but I wanted to make her be able to make herself invisible or partially invisible at will by diffusing her form beyond that of insubstantial (I was using Ultimate Power's interpretation of the subtle pf when applied to concealment).

However, I do like your interpretation of the that power since it makes her more ghost like. As a result I changed the power by making it continuous/permanent instead of sustained.  Since I'm using ultimate power's interpretation of the subtle pf, LLorona is normally totally concealed but she's able to make herself partially concealed or eliminate her concealment at will (by using a free action).  I also made the power innate to represent how its all genetic.


Edit: The only thing I don't like about the continuous duration is that when she allows herself to become completely visible (non-concealed) she would remain that way until she reverts to invisible (unconcealed).  Personally, I'd rather treat it like how i did with insubstantial, so I'll place an asterix by that power.



> Finally, a couple things about your Insubstantial.
> First, I don't get how you plan the "materialization" on your Insubstantial to work.. It seems like you want just the exact reverse of insubstantial.. You're normally insubstantial, but can become solid?



Thats exactly what I wanted to happen.  That's also why I didn't originally buy any ranks of affects corporal for her life control power since I wanted her to be so inexperienced with her own powers that she hasn't learned how to use them efficiently.  But, now that I think of it, since she has been at Xavier Institute for a year, she might have gained enough experience to use life drain while incorporeal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I don't have Telepathy, I have Mind Reading... no communications aspect -- yet.




Gwen has telepathy _and_ mind control, but not at PL (they are like 2/3 PL).  But... neither are her main powers, so don't worry about stepping on any toes on my account.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 10, 2007)

Post 38 has been updated.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

Alrighty then! 

Hopefully this clears up the few things that were missing before. If you need more, just ask! 

As always, suggestions and comments are always entertained, though I'm fairly happy with the build. Her defense is a bit light and has holes...but that's okay. Oh, and Jemal, I'm not sure how much water it would reasonable take to power her abilities. What if she carried some around in some kind of...oversized waterskin or something? Feasible, or would it be too heavy?

Also, would being a legal minor be considered a drawback, or a complication? 

[sblock=Calypso]CODENAME Calypso
Concept/Archetype: Elemental
Power Level: 11
Power Points: 180
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 25
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 16 +3 (6 PP)
CON 16 +3 (6 PP)
INT 13 +1 (3 PP)
WIS 10 +0 (0 PP)
CHA 20 +5 (10 PP)

SAVES 11
TOUG +3 (3 Con)
FORT +6 (3 Base + 3 Con) (1 PP)
REF +7 (4 Base + 3 Dex ) (2 PP)
WILL +4 (4 Base + 0 Wis) (4 PP)

COMBAT 36
INIT +3
BASE DEF +8 (16 PP)
DEF 18 (10 + 8 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 14
BASE ATT +10 (20 PP)

ATTACK
Water Bash: Melee Attack +10 (DC 26, 15' reach, nonlethal, water)
Water Blast: Ranged Attack +10 (DC 26, 110', nonlethal, water, linked Trip(KB) +11)
Ice Shards: Ranged Attack +10 (DC 26, 110', lethal, ice, autofire)

SKILLS 40 SP (10 PP)
Bluff +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Concentration +5 (5 ranks + 0 Wis)
Intimidate +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Knowledge (current events) +5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Medicine +4 (4 ranks + 0 Wis)
Notice +5 (5 ranks + 0 Wis)
Profession:Fishing +2 (2 ranks + 0 Wis)
Swim +10 (10 ranks + 0 Str)

LANGUAGES (0 Ranks)
English

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120
SWIM MPH: 25/50/100

FEATS 10
Attractive 1
All Out Attack 1
Defensive Attack 1
Evasion 2
Favored Environment (water) 1
Environmental Adaptation (water) 1
Rage 3

POWERS 88
Water Control +11 (28pp)
- AP Create Object (Movable, Medium:water, PF Tether, PF Progression) +10
- AP Nonlethal Blast (Medium: Water, Link to Trip) +11
-  - Trip (Knockback, Medium: Water, Link to Blast) +11
- AP Lethal Blast (Medium: Water, Autofire) +11
- AP Snare (Medium: Water, PF Reversible) +10
- AP Strike (Medium: Water, PF Extended 2) +11
- AP Suffocate (Medium: Water, Sustained) +11

Rain/Sleet storm: Environment Control (distract DC 10/hamper movement 1/2) +5 (15pp)
Fog Cloud: Obscure (all sight) +5 (5pp)

Deflect (All Ranged, Free, Medium: Water) +10 (30pp)
Super Move: Water Walk (2pp)
Super Sense: Detect Water (mental, range, radius, acute) +4 (4pp)
Swimming +4 (4pp)

COST
Abilities [25]
Combat [36]
Saves [11]
Skills [10]
Feats [10]
Powers [88]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [180]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name: Astrid Moore
Gender: Female
Age: 17
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 120lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Nationality: American (northeasterner)
Ethnicity: White
Tradeoffs: None

Description: Astrid is a hauntingly pretty girl with long straight hair that she often puts up and wears under a baseball cap, or down in a tail, and clear eyes colored like the ocean under an open sky. She has the athletic tone of a lifetime swimmer and a gentle patter of adorable freckles lightly peppering her cheeks and nose. Not the made-up posed beauty of a magazine cover, but rather the earthy girl-next-door loveliness that has neighborhood boys peeking out windows hopefully to get a glimpse. She typically wears baggy cargo shorts that go down to her knees, sandals and tank tops, or blousy summer dresses...unless it's winter and she has to wear her coat and pants.

Background: Unusually for troubled children, Astrid's childhood was quite happy. Her parents, formerly high finance in New York, had bought land in Maine to settle down on and semi-retire. Her father bought a small fishing boat and found to his surprise that not only could he turn some profit selling his catch, but he enjoyed doing it as well. Her mother in turn handled the family finances.

It was clear early on that there was something different about Astrid. Even as a baby, her parents noticed that there were more problems with the water pipes when she was upset. By the time she could ask for 'wa wa,' she could bend streams of water from the sink so that it spilled over the side. They themselves had had positive experiences with mutants while in New York, and viewed their daughter's abilities with excitement. At the same time, they recognized that such cosmopolitan views were unusual, so they strictly forbade her to use her powers around anyone but them. In the meantime, she took to going out on the boat with her father, using her abilities to help him fish and catch things.

In her teenage years, Astrid grew less and less satisfied with the restrictions on her though. More than one night was spent arguing over why she couldn't do anything even around her friends. One such night she left in a huff. When she returned, Astrid's life was turned upside down.

She saw the glow in the night sky, saw the flashing lights long before she got to the house. The house was on fire. Not just 'had fire in it.' The whole thing was ablaze, as if some mad god had touched a vast match to it and used it as a campfire. Firemen were pumping water from the duck pond nearby with a hose connected to their engine. Astrid had a much more efficient idea. She simply caused the whole pond to sluice up, over, and down onto the house...dousing the entire thing at once. As the firemen stared at her, completely floored, Astrid yelled her parents names and ran for the house...not caring about what she'd done, or the consequences, or anything but making sure her loved ones were okay.

Tragically, they were not. The search of the premises turned up two human remains, male and female. The temperature of the fire made dental records difficult, but it was close enough to make any other conclusion wildly speculative. The Moores were dead. Her mother's brother, Thomas Renwick, became her legal guardian...but by then, there were other complications. The fire fighting team was composed of local volunteers, and none of them were quiet about how the blaze had been extinguished. By the time the red tape was unstuck, Astrid's mutant nature was officially outed.

She would never forget, nor forgive, how friends turned away when she needed them most. How people she'd only met in passing before now either scowled at her or hurried away as she went by. Other people, strangers, started making trouble, and that made people blame Astrid all the more. Thomas, who still lived in New York, made a quick decision. 

She obviously couldn't stay in the lazy, small...but very conservative...Maine fishing town she still owned the family land in. And she -definitely- couldn't stay with Thomas, who was living a comfortable bachelor's life and simply had no room for (mutant) little girl. So he sent her to Xavier's after doing some discrete poking around in "mutant circles."

Despite the fact that Astrid feels more at home at Xavier's than she had at home (at least after her parent's death), she still feels that her uncle sent her there just to get rid of her, and it's therefore still a betrayal...again, just when she was most hurt, and needed comfort the most. She has become an angry, lonely child...desperate for companionship, but unable to trust anyone enough to let them get close. This anger is especially apparent when confronted by anti-mutant prejudice, as she's started to see that as the reason why her friends and uncle abandoned her.

Astrid has taken the 'mutant name' of Calypso, which her father used to call her, in reference to the sea nymph from The Odyssey.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Also, would being a legal minor be considered a drawback, or a complication?




I'd like to know Jemal's position on this question as well.  My belief is that it would be a complication, as it doesn't come up all the time (it doesn't prevent you from using your powers, for example).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

I tend to agree, though there's Drawback mitigators for things that aren't constantly limiting too.

And there -are- a lot of things minors are not legally able to do. The key term being -legally-.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't looked through HeroHigh in a while but if i remember correctly they treated being a minor as a non-complication since its a complication built into the genre.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

Fair nuff. It's no big deal. I was just curious.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I'll try to get a sheet up and statted this weekend.  Only have this book at home and with no SRD it makes it a little hard to work on when away.  Plus I'm pretty new to M&M.
> 
> Was thinking of making him naturally strong of course with maybe a couple permanent ranks of growth.  Alternate Form (solid) with ranks especially in immunity and protection.




Hmm. I hadn't checked others concepts. Colossus eh?

That could complicate matters for my concept...


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

*Primal*

"*----------Character Details---------*
*Player Name:* H4H
*Character Name:* Peter of the Fall People
*Character Alias:* Primal
*GM's Name:* Jemal
*Age:* Teens
*Height:* 6'6"
*Weight:* 250
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Blue
*Power Level:* 11
*Power Points:* 180
*Appearance:* Abnormally Large for a teen his age, Deep Ruddy Tanned Skin, Tribal _Mohawk-Style_ Haircut
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*
During his early days with the X-Men, while in the Savage Land, Piotr (aka Colossus) had an encounter with two native women, Nereel and Shakani, who wished to make love with him after Colossus saved them from a thunder lizard. Nereel wished to bring new blood into their tribe. Piotr made love for the first time. (Uncanny X-Men #115)

The fruits of their union was a son, Peter, born long after Piotr, the elder, left the Savage Land. Colossus is unaware that Peter is his son, despite having met him. (Uncanny X-Men Annual #12)

Peter grew up with his tribe The Fall People in the Savage Land, during this time he was taken under the wing of Ka-Zar (aka Lord Kevin Plunder) learning traditional hunting and survival skills needed in Pangea.

Recently it was discovered Peter, now in his early teens, could take on the attributes of various prehistoric creatures. Creatures he was all to familiar with in the Savage Land.

At the behest of Ka-Zar and his mother Nereel, Peter has been thrown into Modern Society to attend school and cope with his newfound abilities. He bears a gift from his mentor; a hunting knife composed of "Anti-Metal" (Antartic Vibranium).
--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 20 (+5)
*Dexterity:* 16 (+3)
*Constitution:* 20 (+5)
*Intelligence:* 10 (0)
*Wisdom:* 10 (0)
*Charisma:* 10 (0)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +5
*Fortitude:* +5
*Reflex:* +5
*Willpower:* +0
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +11
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +5
*Grapple:* +16
*Defense Bonus:* +12 (+3 flat footed)
*Initiative:* +3
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 133 lbs
*Medium Load:* 266 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 400 lbs
*Max Load:* 800 lbs
*Push/Drag:* 2000 lbs
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 30 ft/r / 60 ft/r / 120 ft/r
*Leap:* 15 ft / 7 ft / 3 ft
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Acrobatics* - 7 (+10)
*Climb* - 15 (+20)
*Concentration* - 2 (+2)
*Escape Artist* - 0 (+3)
*Handle Animal* - 15 (+15)
*Intimidate* - 10 (+10)
*Knowledge: Technology* - 10 (+10)
*Notice* - 10 (+10)
*Ride* - 12 (+15)
*Search* - 10 (+10)
*Stealth* - 7 (+10)
*Survival* - 15 (+15)
*Swim* - 5 (+10)
--------------------------------------

*----------Languages---------*
*English*
*Native Pangean*
*Atlantean*
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Animal Empathy:* Use Handle Animal to affect the attitudes of animals
*Dodge Focus (6):* +6 dodge bonus
*Fearless:* Immunity to fear effects
*Rage (1):* +4 Str, +3 Fort & Will, -2 Defense
--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Shapeshift* {} - Power Rank 9 - Cost 64 (7 * 9 + 1)
_Flaws:_ Limited (Prehistoric Creatures)

*AP: Animal Mimicry* {} - Power Rank 7 

*Device (Antartic Vibranium Knife; Easy to Lose)* {} - Power Rank 5 - Cost 15 (3 * 5)

*Corrosion* {} - Power Rank 11 
_Flaws:_ Limited to Metallic Targets
_Power Feats:_  Incurable, Thrown

*AP: Strike* {} - Power Rank 2 
_Extras:_ Penetrating 11
_Power Feats:_ Accurate x2, Improved Crit, Mighty, Thrown 
--------------------------------------


*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 26
*Combat:* 34
*Saves:* 2
*Skills:* 30
*Feats:* 9
*Powers:* 79
*Total Cost:* 180
--------------------------------------"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 10, 2007)

I just fixed a major error in Llorona's powers section and I used the points she gained from the correction to increase her Life Control rank as well as giving her an additional alternate power.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 11, 2007)

Natalie Westlake, Switch and Wi-fi have all been moved to post #21. Take your pick Jemal, I'll happily play any one of them.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 11, 2007)

This is what I have so far for Xi'an Chi Xan aka Desert Ghost

*Desert Ghost[PL 11] 180pp*
*Concept*: A charismatic Vietnamese bad boy who has escaped a dark past to come to America and start over.
*Appearance*: Male Asian, 17 years old, 5’10”, 180 lbs, short spiky black hair, when not wearing his protective armor, he dresses in t-shirts, leather jackets, leather gloves, and blue jeans with boots.

[sblock=Character Stats][sblock=ABILITY SCORES]
*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 14
*DEX* 16
*CON* 16
*INT* 16
*WIS* 14
*CHA* 14
*Subtotal*: *30pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]
*ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES*
*BAB* +6
*BDB* +11
*TOUGH* +11 (5 Impervious), +7 flat=footed
*FORT* 7+3 Con
*REFLEX* 7+3 Dex
*WILL* 7+2 Will
*Subtotal*: *55pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]
*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [5] +8, Bluff [7] +9, Computers [7] +10, Concentration [3] +5, Diplomacy [2] +4, Drive [5] +8, Escape Artist [2] +5, Gather Information [2] +4, Intimidate [5] +7, Knowledge – Art [2] +5, Knowledge - Pop Culture [5] +8, Knowledge - Streetwise [5] +8, Knowledge - Technology [7] +10, Language 1 (English, Vietnamese, Korean), Notice [5] +7, Search [5] +8, Sense Motive [7] +9, Sleight of Hand [2] +4, Stealth [5] +7, Survival [2] +4, Swim [7] +9.
_92 ranks total_
*Subtotal*: *23 pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS]
*FEATS*
Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll [4], Equipment 1, Improved Disarm, Improved Grab, Improved Pin, Improved Trip, Stunning Attack.
*Subtotal*: *12pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=POWERS]
*POWERS*
*Disintegration 15* [range: touch; Drawback-Full Power when touching anything with his right hand].*45pp*.
*Alt. Power-Healing 9* [energizing, action: standard, total[/b]
*Regeneration 8* [+7 bonus (total +9), Resurrection: 1 week; Drawback-Noticeable (cocoon)]. *8pp*.
*Device 2*. [hard to lose-Armored mask, vest, shirt, boots and gloves; * Protection 5*. [Impervious] *8pp*.
*Subtotal*: *60 pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=COMPLICATIONS]
Enemy- The Lawless have contacts in America, and if they find their prized operative still alive and living it up in America, they will be mad.
Enemy-The Vietnamese government has contacts in America too, and this powerful member of the Lawless won't escape their detection forever.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*Unarmed Strike* melee +6 (non-lethal +7)
*Right Hand Touch* melee +6 (Disintegrate Fort +15/Tough +20)
*Disarm* melee +8 (+7 vs. Str)
*Trip* melee +6 (+7 vs. Str, Dex, or Acrobatics)
*Stunning Attack* melee +6 (DC 12, dazed/stunned/unconscious)
*Initiative* +3
*Defense* +11/+5 Flat-footed
*Toughness* +11 (5 impervious)/+7 Flat-footed
*Fort* +10
*Ref* +10
*Will* +9
*Grapple* +8
*Knockback* -8/-6 flat-footed
[/sblock][/sblock]

Back Story:  [sblock]Xi'an Chi Xan led a very rough life in Vietnam.  The son of poor field hands, he only ever aspired to farm once he was old enough to help-and that was at a young enough age.  However, when officials discovered that his father had been keeping back too many crops in order to feed the family, they came to arrest him.  Xi'an grabbed the arm of the officer, and as he did, the boy's arm grew black and grainy like sand, and the officer faded away, falling apart molecule by molecule.  Eventually a organized crime syndicate heard of this ability and, fearing for their son's life and fearing him, Xi'an's parents gave him to the syndicate, known as The Lawless.  From the time Xi'an was 12 until just before his 15th birthday, he served the lawless, touching vault doors and breaking them down...or even threatening shop-owners not keeping back what the Lawless felt was their due.  They trained him extensively in defensive martial arts, letting his amazing hand do the rest.  They also gave him the name Desert Ghost, as he was brought to the enemies of the lawless from no where, and frightened them with his corrupting and disintegrating touch.  They had custom protective armor designed, both to protect him and to keep him from touching anything that he didn't want to disintegrate.  Eventually, the Vietnamese government caught the lawless in a massive raid, and Xi'an was gunned down by his own country.  When he awoke in the morgue, he found the remains of a cocoon surrounding him and all of his wounds healed...he also found that his left hand now glowed with a soft white light as beautiful as his right hand was hideous.  He pulled one last job to keep his pockets well lined, snuck onto a ship that dropped him in Korea where he stayed for a year, taken in by a family that was sympathetic to this young man so full of promise.  Eventually, he discovered Xavier's school and agents of Xavier brought him to America, where he has quickly assimilated American culture and made himself comfortably surrounded by computers, technology, and sports cars. 

Real Version: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xi'an_(comics)[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2007)

Placeholder, since my concept submitted for h4h's is obviously unimportable.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2007)

Does anyone have stats of Dinosaurs? I know superline had an issue where they published some but that appears to be the only issue that is unavailable.


----------



## Victim (Aug 11, 2007)

Work in Progress.

Temper Stats:

[sblock]
STR        12	
DEX 	14
CON 	18
INT	20
WIS 	18
CHA 	10

F: +10
R: +2
W: +12

Spd: 	30		Ini: +10
Att: 	+8
Dmg: 	+1 punch or by power
AC: 	16/13
Toughness: +16 (12 Impervious)


Attractive 1, All out Attack, Accurate Attack, Fearless, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Improvised Tools, Jack of All Trades, Improved Initiative 2, Prone Fighting, Ultimate Toughness, Luck 2, Track, Skill Mastery: Survival, Climb, Swim, Stealth)

Nearly Invincible: Protection 12 (Impervious 12 -1 no knockback reduction)
	Immunity: Critical Hits, Own Powers, Aging, Disease, Poison
	Immunity: Environmental heat, cold, radiation, pressure, and vacuum 

Annihilation: (43 point array, 3 APs)

Focused Bolt: Disintegration +14 Distracting, Full Round Action, Affects Inbub 1

Hellstorm: Blast Area (Cloud) +11 Progression (Increased Area) x5 (1750 ft D  max), Progression (increased duration) x4 (1 hour max), Imp Range 1 (2750 ft)

Flexible, Coherent Beam: Corrosion Area (Shapeable) +10 Progression (Increased Area) 2 (50 cubes), Affects Insub 1

Feast on Destruction: Blast Vampiric +14, Incurable


Survival 8 +12
Notice 8 +12
Sense Motive 4 +8
Stealth 4 +6
Craft: Artistic 4 +9
Climb 4 +5
Swim 4 +5
Bluff 8 +8 (+12)
Diplomacy 4 +4 (+8)
Gather Info 4 +4


Feats 16		
Stats	32	
Powers	 29+46=75	
Combat: 16+12=28
Skills:  13		
Saves: 	6+8=14
2 points free atm	[/sblock]

[sblock]

NOTES
Real Name: Temperance Ashley Smith
Gender: F
Age: almost 16 (fixed at ~15.5)
Height: 5' 1"
Weight: 114
Hair: crimson
Eyes: brown
Nationality: US
Ethnicity: mixed (white, black, hispanic)
Tradeoffs: -3 attack, -5 def

Appearance:

Temper is a short, dusky complexioned girl.  She's usually fit despite her slight build.  Her hair, now an unnatural shade of red, has a ragged, self inflicted cut.  Her clothes are generally worn or handmade/repaired.

Powers:

Temperance's body is reinforced throughout by strange energies - either as a counterpoint to the destructive, entropic forces she channels or as a secondary mutation granting her physical toughness matching her grit and determination.  As a result, she's nearly immune to conventional weapons, even those striking in what might ordinarily considered a vulnerable spot.  However, this protection has the side-effect of fixing her body as it was when her powers activated; Temperance doesn't age, her hair doesn't grow, etc.  Presumeably, her hair would grow would back to that length if cut, but Temper hasn't managed to cut any of it.

Temper has developed her destructive attribute into a variety of forms which generally take the form of scarlet blasts of "lightning."  As best she can determine, her attacks lack an electrical charge, though.  Her basic bolt provides her with an invigorating surge of energy as it consumes a living target - naturally, it took some time for her to discover this benefit.  By charging and focusing the power, Temper can unleash an annihilating bolt.  However, that wasn't enough for the violent girl - the highly focused bolt discharged upon a solid hit; she wanted an attack that could continue after punching through 1 target.  After some experimentation (shooting straight down), she was able to get the coherent beam she wanted at the cost of range.  The ability to fork and bend the stream of lightning came as pleasant surprise, although she underestimates the level of control she might develop.  And of late, she's felt the potential for a wide area attack but has yet to test it.  Still, she has no idea of the true scale of the lingering storm of faux lightning.  Temper's powers tend to be most easily used at full power and with lethal force.



[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Aug 11, 2007)

*Colossus*

**Work in Progress**

[sblock=CHARACTER DETAILS]Player Name: Drerek
Character Name: Peter Rasputin
Character Alias: Colossus
GM's Name: Jemal
Age: 20
Height: 7'8"
Weight: 450
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Power Level: 11
Power Points: 180
Appearance: Colossus is very tall and muscular.  His skin appears normal until he changes form.[/sblock]

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]Total Points Spent: 26 (25 + 1 Free)
STR:  24  (10 base +10 + 4 Growth)  STR increases to 40 in Alternate Form
DEX:  10 (10 base)
CON:  18 (10 base + 6 + 2 Growth)
INT:  10 (10 base)
WIS:  14 (10 base + 4)
CHA:  16 (10 base + 6)
[/sblock]
[SBLOCK=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]Total Points Spent:  58 (35 + 23 free)
Tradeoffs:  +5 Toughness, -5 Defense, +4 Saves/Str, -4 Attack
Attack: +7
Defense:  +6
Fortitude: +11
Reflex:  +8
Will:  +13
Toughness:  4.  In alternate form, Toughness is 15, with 11 being Impervious.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=SKILLS]Total Points Spent:  13
Intimidate--4 pp:  16 ranks + 3 = +19
Knowledge (current events)--1 pp:  4 ranks + 0 = +4
Knowledge (popular culture)--1 pp:  4 ranks + 0 = +4
Knowledge (streetwise)--2 pp:  8 ranks + 0 = +8
Notice--2 pp:  8 ranks + 2 = +10
Sense Motive--2 pp: 8 ranks + 2 = +10
Speak Language--1 pp:  Native Russian + English.  Could speak 3 more due to ranks but not sure what would be appropriate. 
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=FEATS]Total Points Spent:  7
Diehard
Improved Block
Improved Break
Improved Critical (unarmed)
Improved Grab
Improved Grapple
Weapon Break
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=POWERS]Total Points Spent:  76 (60 + 16 free)
Growth (Continuous, Permanent):  2 ranks.  +4 Strength, +2 Constitution

Alternate Form (Organic Steel):  14 ranks
*1) Density 13*
   A)  Impervious Protection 6
   B)  Super Strength 4
   C)  Immovable 4
   D)  Strength +26
*2) Immunities*
   A)  Life Support (9)
   B)  Bullets (5)
   C)  Cold Damage (5)
   D)  Critical Hits (2)
*3) Protection--Impervious 5*
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=COMPLICATIONS]
Russian Mob has a contract out on his life.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=BACKGROUND]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 11, 2007)

Re-updated Wi-Fi in post #21 as I finally figured out how to get him to do everything I wanted.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 11, 2007)

Colossus updated in #71.  Y'all please look at it closely.  This is only the 2nd M&M character I've made so there are probably some mistakes.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow! I just found out about this thread too. 
I'd really like to get in on this if it is not too late. As for concepts...

I can do either Medea that I created before... I'll just make her younger.
I can do the original Power Pack concept I was working on originally.
Or I can come up with something different. Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 11, 2007)

Damn...  by the time the characters and alternates are selected we'll have a full high school posted in this thread.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2007)

Note: I've made some minor tweaks to Eric over in the RG thread (he had more Luck than he could at PL11, increased his Wealth benefit from 1 to 2, changed the drawbacks on his more powerful Boost effects, etc.).

Eric Hassel (Quarterback / Paragon) - Exemplar and booster

*Concept*: The kid who has everything... and then finds out why he's a little _too_ good.
*Appearance*: Clean-cut blonde-haired, blue-eyed, tall, athletic, and usually well-dressed.

[sblock=CHARACTER DETAILS]Player Name: drothgery
Character Name: Eric Hassel
Character Alias: Quarterback / Paragon
GM's Name: Jemal
Age: 17
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 190
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue
Power Level: 11
Power Points: 180
Appearance: Eric looks the part of the prototypical quarterback prospect; tall, strong but not overly muscular, and good-looking.[/sblock]

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]Total Points Spent: 25 (27 Enchanced Ability powers costed under powers)
STR:  18 (12 base + 6 Enhanced Str)
DEX:  20 (13 base + 7 Enhanced Dex)
CON:  18 (14 base + 4 Enhanced Con)
INT:  18 (16 base + 2 Enhanced Int)
WIS:  18 (14 base + 4 Enhanced Wis)
CHA:  20 (16 base + 4 Enhanced Cha)
[/sblock]
[SBLOCK=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]Total Points Spent:  35 + 5 free + (5 from powers costed below) = 40
Tradeoffs:  none
Attack: +7 melee/+4 (damage unarmed +4)
Defense:  +11 (shield)/+6
Fortitude: +11
Reflex:  +11
Will:  +11
Toughness:  11/6 flat-footed (protection 2, defensive roll)
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=SKILLS]Total Points Spent:  18pp (18 of 20 skill/feat points)
Acrobatics	+17 (12 ranks)
Bluff		+13 (8 ranks)
Concentration	+12 (8 ranks)
Diplomacy	+13 (8 ranks)
K (civics)	 +8 (4 ranks)
K (cur events)	 +8 (4 ranks)
K (pop culture)	 +8 (4 ranks)
K (civics)	 +8 (4 ranks)
K (life sci)	 +8 (4 ranks)
K (tactics)	 +8 (4 ranks)
Notice		+12 (8 ranks)
Sense Motive	 +8 (4 ranks)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=FEATS]Total Points Spent:  32
Attractive
Attack Focus (melee) 3
Benefit (Wealth 1)
Defensive Roll 5
Devasion 2
Improved Initiative
Improved Pin
Improved Trip
Inspire 5
Leadership
Luck 6
Set-up
Teamwork 3
Uncanny Dodge (sight)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=POWERS]Total Points Spent:  60pp + 5 free
Enhanced Abilities (see above) 27pp
Boost Array 33pp
- Boost (Dex) 5, Shapeable 4, Slow Fade, Others Only
- Boost (skills) 10, Shapeable 2, Tiring
- Boost (powers) 10, Shapeable 2, Tiring, Unreliable
Protection 2 (costume, provided by the school), 2pp
Device 1 (shield 5, provided by the school), 3pp (disarmable)
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=COMPLICATIONS]
Eric has a small degree of Fame, due to being a highly-recruited athlete until his mutant powers were discovered, and the discovery being a story in the sports news in SoCal for a few months.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=BACKGROUND]
At the end of his junior year in high school, Eric Hassel seemed like he had everything, at least to most people his age. His parents weren't fantastically wealthy, but they were a doctor and a lawyer which left their family decidedly upper class, even in southern California. He was the star quarterback which took a little slice of upper-class suburbia deep into the state playoffs. Class president. Honor student. Prom king. Had signed a letter of intent to play for USC and meant to be the next Carson Palmer. And didn't really believe them when they said he wouldn't be able to manage pre-law coursework and keep up with practice; he knew college would be harder than high school, but high school had been easy.

And then a routine drug screen hadn't turned up that he was on steroids -- he wasn't, of course -- but it had shown something else. The kid who was a bit too good to be true really was. Mutant. Not that he had any cool powers, or so it seemed to him. He wasn't stronger than weightlifters or faster than sprinters or smarter than guys with advanced degrees in physics. He was just a lot better than most people, and had a knack for making people around him better.

His parents had thought about fighting it. A good lawyer -- and Marie Hassel was very good -- probably could have forced USC and the NCAA to let him play. But he'd feel like he cheated, and so would the fans of every team he beat. And God help him if he ever lost a game.

So he was spending his senior year at Charles Xavier's 'School for the Gifted' instead. And was finding everything was upside down here. The few like him, that could walk out in the 'normal' world without notice, and without posing any danger to themselves or others, were ostracised. He'd attracted friends as easily as breathing before; now he had to work at it. 

And the teachers were insisting that he work at it. They said that his physical and mental abilities were nothing special here, but leadership ability was, and that he'd had ten perfectly normal guys -- neither mutants nor even highly recruited athletes -- well beyond what they should have been able to accomplish even with him on the field with them. That he'd made his football teammates quicker, and with practice, ought to be able to enhance the powers of the mutants he would be working with.

He hasn't settled on a 'name' yet; the other kids have tried to tag him with Quarterback, and pretty much succeeded, but he's resisted on grounds that he'll never play a down of organized football again.

He's making the transition from football skills to melee fighting skills, and has picked up a protective costume and a shield from the school's stores, but he's not a great fighter.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Victim (Aug 12, 2007)

Quick question: if young students are PL 11 with extra points (which seems kind of high, since powerful, experienced characters can be done at that level), then what are some of the more established characters and threats coming in at - roughly speaking?  Basically, I'm trying to get a feel for relative power.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 12, 2007)

Very cool drothgery.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

as I said before, don't worry about how powerful you are in relation to others... Does it really matter whether Profesor X is PL 10 or PL 20?

I picked 11 for you guys b/c I felt like it, and I won't be telling you guys the relative PL's of most mutants except to say that the X-men have much more control over their powers than you guys do.

You're supposed to create your character based off what you'd find fun, not based off what others can do.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

Also 
Shayuri - As Relique pointed out, since it's part of the genre, age is not a complication or drawback, it's just setting.  If your characters do head out to somewhere it would matter, then that's just something you have to deal with. (The same way as a normal person would have to 'deal with' travelling to another country where they couldn't speak the language.  not speaking French isn't a complication, unless the campaign is SEt in France/Quebec.)
Also, I'm not sure carrying around a skin of water would be enough to power the stuff you have.. Blast 11, Snare 10, Create Object 10... 
I'll think on it.

Milagroso - whatever suits  your fancy.

Relique - I thought I saw an 'invisibility' power in the Ultimate Powers book, maybe that would work better?

ALSO, Looks like Relique could be right, we've got what appears to be an entire Class this year...

List of people with character sheets : 
Dayspire (Psylocke)
Shayuri (Calypso)
Lobo (Wi-fi)
Relique (Llorana
Insight (Spider Chick)
Hero4Hire (Primal)
Drerek (Colosus)
ShaggySpellsword (Desert Ghost)  [sblock=shaggy]I take it that means you don't feel like doign Gravitron anymore?[/sblock]
Victim (Temper) [sblock=Victim]BTW, I note you have -5 defense trade-off.  I believe I capped it at a max tradeoff of 3.[/sblock]


Also posted interest/concept but not character sheet yet: 
Imerak - Multiple Concepts.. (Molly= Interesting, I love Runaways)
Karl Green - Chamber, Quicksilver, Thunderbird
Drothgery - Paragon(Eric Hassel) *Hmm, I think 'paragon' might be a good name.. it means "peerless", it's basically the best example of something*
Milagroso - Medea/Power Pack
DM_Matt - Placeholder (He has the mutant super-power to never loose his place in line, even when he goes to the washroom, making him invaluable at getting those must-have concert tickets.  )

Allright, go ahead and post your student to the Rogue's Gallery, and I shall check them all out.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Colossus updated in #71.  Y'all please look at it closely.  This is only the 2nd M&M character I've made so there are probably some mistakes.




I may have to back out of this one.

Drerek playing a 20 year old Colossus completely screws with my character's background.
(It would make him a _5 year old_ tops!) Unfortunately I did a lot of research to find a young mutant that Marvel was doing nothing with. So I am a bit disheartened trying to think of something else.  :\  (This is not to say I think Drerek shouldn't play Colossus! I just cant do the concept now.)

~H4H


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Also
> 
> Drothgery - Paragon(Eric Hassel) *Hmm, I think 'paragon' might be a good name.. it means "peerless", it's basically the best example of something*




Well, I've got him statted out now, assuming I didn't screw anything up. He's got a lot of Luck because he's got multiple feats that run on Hero points, and that seems like the only way to build up a supply.


----------



## Victim (Aug 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I may have to back out of this one.
> 
> Drerek playing a 20 year old Colossus completely screws with my character's background.
> (It would make him a _5 year old_ tops!) Unfortunately I did a lot of research to find a young mutant that Marvel was doing nothing with. So I am a bit disheartened trying to think of something else.  :\  (This is not to say I think Drerek shouldn't play Colossus! I just cant do the concept now.)
> ...




Perhaps your character had a secondary mutation to grow at an incredible rate (or it's some effect of the savage land).  Awkwardness ensues.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal, can I be younger then 14? How much younger? 
The freebie points, can I spend them in any area, even the ones you previously stated we could not spend more then a certain amount on, or is there some other category I haven't learned about yet? 

Thanks! 

Edit: Never mind, I reread it and found I can put them anywhere. As for age, its no big deal. I can start her up at 14.

I don't think I can do Medea though. She isn't a mutant, really. She was a studier and practitioner of arcane magic. Her power comes from years of intensive study and training, with a fair bit of natural aptitude. Nothing super human about it I think.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Relique - I thought I saw an 'invisibility' power in the Ultimate Powers book, maybe that would work better?




Hmm... it's basically a write up of the concealment (visual) power which basically eliminates the need of saying you have 2 or 4 ranks of concealment.   The funny thing is that I never noticed that power even though I bookmarked that page.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

Hero4Hire - Well, there's time travel. Or the savage lands moving at a differnt time speed.. Or maybe Colosus got caught in suspended animation for the last decade and a half.. 
Don't give up, this is a COMIC BOOK GAME, look for ways around silly things like logic.

Milagroso - I'd prefer not too young.. I wanted to keep the characters in their teens.. I WILL allow slightly younger or older if the concept is REALLY good. (Colosus being 20 for example is ok, as that's still 'young enough' for me.)
As for medea - Have you ever heard of the Scarlet Witch?  She's a mutant.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ShaggySpellsword (Desert Ghost)  [sblock=shaggy]I take it that means you don't feel like doign Gravitron anymore?[/sblock]




[sblock=Jemal]That's exactly what it means.  I couldn't figure out a good way to get Graviton's powers with-in your creation system that I could wrap my head around without giving him MORE control over his gravity manipulation than he had before--he was a character with very cheap powers.  I was always fascinated with X-men 2099 and I thought it would be fun to see how the 2099 version of Professor X would act if he were a direct follower of the X-men, not some guy who learned about them in a vision and decided to restart them. Also he has the added fun of dealing with his very lethal power in a world were X-men who aren't Wolverine don't kill people and the emotional baggage of having killed people in the past.

Of course, as X-men don't generally kill people, should I write-up his non-lethality code as a complication?[/sblock]


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Milagroso - I'd prefer not too young.. I wanted to keep the characters in their teens.. I WILL allow slightly younger or older if the concept is REALLY good. (Colosus being 20 for example is ok, as that's still 'young enough' for me.)
> As for medea - Have you ever heard of the Scarlet Witch?  She's a mutant.




True. However Medea's concept precluded her from being a mutant. Making her a mutant would be a change to the concept, I can live with that. I'm just debating if the character will get angry or not, materialize, and then kill me in my sleep.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hero4Hire - Well, there's time travel. Or the savage lands moving at a differnt time speed.. Or maybe Colosus got caught in suspended animation for the last decade and a half..
> Don't give up, this is a COMIC BOOK GAME, look for ways around silly things like logic.



Or you could just say that Colossus ain't his daddy.  Some other super could be it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> True. However Medea's concept precluded her from being a mutant. Making her a mutant would be a change to the concept, I can live with that. I'm just debating if the character will get angry or not, materialize, and then kill me in my sleep.




Retconns happen to the best of characters.  I'm pretty sure you will be safe considering none of Marvell's or DC's writers have died mysteriously after pressing a serie's reset button.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Or you could just say that Colossus ain't his daddy.  Some other super could be it.




Ultimate Colossus maybe (if you retcon his sexual preference)?


----------



## Drerek (Aug 12, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Ultimate Colossus maybe (if you retcon his sexual preference)?



That's what I'm doing with Colossus.  Straight version of Ultimate Colossus.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

There could be some fun temporal stuff going on. Maybe there's some kind of "time boundary" between the Savage Lands and the rest of the world. Colossus' son leaves the Savage Land, to find himself in school...with his dad! He slipped backwards ten years or so...but there's no way for him to know that, really.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay, here's what I've got so far, going with the character of Molly... I've still got the extra PP to spend.  The character will probably end up significantly more powerful than her canon counterpart, but I guess that's nothing to complain about.

[sblock="Molly, WIP"]Molly Hayes
PL 11
Appearance: female, 13 years old, brown hair, green eyes, small

Abilities [25]
Strength 13
Dexterity 16
Constitution 12
Intelligence 13
Wisdom 14
Charisma 17

Combat/Saves [35]

Attack +5
Defense +5

Toughness +7 (+6 base)
Fortitude +4 (+3 base)
Reflex +6 (+3 base)
Will +4 (+3 base)

Skills/Feats [21]

Diplomacy +19 (are you gonna argue with her?)
Knowledge (pop culture) +9
Concentration +9
Gather Information +11
Notice +10
Sense Motive +10

Fascinate (diplomacy)
Luck
Inspire
Power Attack
Rage
Throwing Mastery
Stunning Attack

Powers [60] 60
Linked - Boost (Strength) 20 & Boost (Constitution) 20
 -Tiring
Super-Strength 6
Immovable 5
Mind Shield 5

Drawbacks (-3):
Complications: Parents are supervillains, bad temper
Full Power (boost)[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2007)

Complications aren't worth drawback points; the only drawback you have listed is Full Power on the Boost.  You can't buy Toughness save directly as a save - just get some Protection.  Molly's boosted Con gives her a +17 toughness, violating the maximum tradeoff.

More Super Strength wouldn't be amiss, I think, since even in early appearances she was moving and breaking things thought to be unmoveable or unbreakable.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Or you could just say that Colossus ain't his daddy.  Some other super could be it.




Nah! It would take out the "cool factor" of spinning off a comic story that everyone forgot about.

I think I just will come up with something else if I get to play.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> There could be some fun temporal stuff going on. Maybe there's some kind of "time boundary" between the Savage Lands and the rest of the world. Colossus' son leaves the Savage Land, to find himself in school...with his dad! He slipped backwards ten years or so...but there's no way for him to know that, really.




Neat idea. A little too _Back to the Future_ for me to want to play. But it would make a cool story.


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn it.  A power fluctuation here ate the update I've been working on.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

why does EVERYBODY associate time travel with back to the future? tsk tsk tsk..
What about HG Wells? The Terminator? Time Cop?

BTW, H4H - what do you mean "get to play"?  EVERYBODY's welcome at school.  You just won't all be gauranteed slots on the New X-men team.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

ALSO, haven't done complete math checks, but with the exception of what's allready been pointed out by other characters, I haven't noticed any problems yet in the Rogues Gallery.

If you haven't posted your character there yet, please do.  You can edit it there instead of reposting it here when you do updates/fixes.  I understand character creation can be a bit of a process to get everything just right.

Imerak (Definitely NOT Shayuri) - Yeah, more super-strength for Molly.  SHe appears VERY strong.
ALso, you may want to change her SUper-STrength to Sustained duration and make IT tiring as well.

Shaggy -  the Lethal thing would be acceptable as a complication.
Also, Full POwer with Right Hand ONLY would be a complication, not a drawback, as it's only limiting in certain situations (When he CAN'T use his left hand).  If you were to use both Full power and PERMANENT with Right hand, I would allow that as a net 1 pt drawback.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 13, 2007)

Just to let you know, I haven't given up. I'm reading over the manual still and trying to piece together a character or two... I'm running into some roadblocks though. I'll try and have a sheet up today.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Er...I have Calypso. And she doesn't have Super Strength.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

Shush you, no pointing out my Errors! I am the Infallible GM!

on a more serious note, that quote was meant for IMerak (obviously) *EDITING*

Milagroso - Cool.  keep working at it.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 13, 2007)

*Problem with Density*

I'm trying to create my Power Pack hybrid character and the Density power is giving me some headaches. Here is how the power is suppose to work:

The character can control the density of his molecules. He can either expand them to the point that he becomes an insubstantial cloud, or he can compress them to the point that he is nearly impervious to some damage. However, there are certain aspects to this which require some pointing out.

1) When he compresses, he does not gain a strength bonus. He remains at the same strength.
2) His weight remains the same, as he is not making himself heavier - he is only squishing together what is already there.
3) As an adverse effect to his compression, his size is reduced accordingly. 

Thus, the character can shrink to the size of a doll, but his weight would still be the same, and his strength would not change. However, his molecules are so tightly compressed that physical, and maybe some energy attacks, cannot pierce his skin. (Within reason).

Now, Jemal gave me some ideas on how to make this fly in M&M but I'm having problems getting it to work together. The Density power increases weight and strength. So we don't want that. The Insubstantial power at Rank 2 is a perfect match, so there is no problem there. The Shrinking power with the +1 normal strength extra seems to do what I want, but it doesn't allot for the toughness and impervious traits you get with Density.

Now, if there was a way to take Density, add no weight and strength increase as flaws but have it directly proportional to the extent in which he shrinks while taking Insubstantial as an alternate power, then I guess it could work.

But I'm not really sure how Alternate Powers work, or Power Feats.

So, if anyone can re-explain these two things in their own words I'd appreciate it. The book isn't helping me grasp the concept. 

Or, if someone can tell me just how to make the power work within the specifications I described above, I'd appreciate it. Any ideas?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Easy as pie. 

Buy some Protection. Take the Link extra, and add Link to your Shrink power. Now whenever you Shrink, you gain protection. If you're not shrunk, you don't have it.

Boom.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Easy as pie.
> 
> Buy some Protection. Take the Link extra, and add Link to your Shrink power. Now whenever you Shrink, you gain protection. If you're not shrunk, you don't have it.
> 
> Boom.




So I could take

Protection 16 (16pp)
Extra: Impervious (+1)
Flaw: Physical attacks only (-1)
Linked: Shrinking

Is that how it would look on paper?


----------



## Drerek (Aug 13, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> So I could take
> 
> Protection 16 (16pp)
> Extra: Impervious (+1)
> ...



I think that the PP's are calculated after extras and flaws, but since they balance out, no big deal.  For instance, if the flaw was not there it would be Protection 1 pp per rank + 1 extra = 2 PP's per rank.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 13, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I think that the PP's are calculated after extras and flaws, but since they balance out, no big deal.  For instance, if the flaw was not there it would be Protection 1 pp per rank + 1 extra = 2 PP's per rank.




Oh good, I was hoping I would get the math right.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, both the healing and the disintegration are now full power drawbacks for 1 pp.  That means if I accidentally touch an enemy with my left hand he is healed and if I accidentally touch anyone with my right hand they go POOF!

I'll probably wear gloves most of the time, and take them off only for the nasty fights were healing and/or disintegration are warranted.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 13, 2007)

Power Feats basically modify the power and act like normal feats.  Kind of think of them like optional power settings that effect a power's output.

For instance lets say you had the following blast power:

Electric Blast 2 [6pp] Ranged Damage, Standard Action, Ranged, Instant Duration; PF: Affects Insubstantial, Split Attack

What the power feats does is allows you to create a +2 damage blast of electricity that can effect insubstantial targets or create a +1 blast that can affect two targets which are either corporal or insubstantial.   

Alternate powers are sort of strange. They basically are like power feats which give you power points (equal to the powers total cost - AP) you use to build a power you can use instead of using your base power.  The best metaphor I could think of is that Alternate Powers are like tracks on a CD in the sense that if you could only listen to one track from the same CD at a time.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, I think I'm getting the hang of this. Actually, the AP went over my head still, but I think I got the Power Feat. I'm almost done with selecting the powers, from there everything else should be cake. 

One thing I am still confused on is the cost of using a PF or an AP. How much does it adjust my PP by?

I read the PF costs only 1PP, but is that once or per rank? If its per rank, does it count against my max ranks for the power? Same for AP.

Oh, and if I add a flaw that is not listed in the description, does it remove a PP for the base cost? For example, Gravity Control is a ranged attack and costs 2pp per rank. But if I add a flaw that limits the power to personal/touch does that drop the cost to 1pp per rank?

Now, here's the last power I'm working on. Its the disintegration power. I disintegrate matter by touch and convert it to energy which I can then shoot out as a ball of energy. I'm going to call it a kinetic blast, because its the closest I can think of for a descriptor. Anyway, disintegrating matter will likely take a full round to do. As a side effect, when I absorb energy I glow. The more I disintegrate, the brighter the glow. When I shoot off energy balls, the glow dissipates.   

So, would I list it as Disintegration (Range: Touch (flaw??)) AP Blast: Kinetic and then a separate power listed as Light Control linked to Disintegration?

Hmm... however I notice that Light Control has an AP called Blast. If I understood AP better, maybe I could just have Light Control AP Blast: Kinetic (or Light?) linked to Disintegration.  Thanks again to everyone for helping this newbie out.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 14, 2007)

All power feats cost the same as other feats-1 point.

Alternate Power (AP) is a Power Feat.

Say you have Blast 10.  This power costs 20 pp.  If you then spend 1 more PP to buy the Power Feat, Alternate Power, you are able to then spend those 20 base PP from the Blast Power in a completely different power, for the purposes of this example, Snare.  Snare also costs 2pp/rank, so you get Snare 10 for the bargain cost of 1 pp, rather than having to spend 20 more pp. 

The idea is that you have one power, let's call it Ice Blast 10.  But if you aren't blasting ice, you can instead decide to use your ice blast to freeze someone in place, so you can, for the cost of the AP feat, use both abilities, but on different turns.

There is another version of APs, called Dynamic Alternate Powers.  These cost 2pp/feat.  This enables the PPs you have in Blast 10 (20 pp) to be split among all dynamic powers at once.

So I could Have Blast 10 (20 pp), make it dynamic for 1 pp, and then have the dynamic alternate powers Flight and Snare.  I can then, on each turn, decide where my 20 pps go.  I could choose to have Blast 5 (10 pp), and FLight 5, with my Snare power at 0.  The next turn I could put all 200 pps in Snare and get Snare 10, but I would lose my ability to fly.


You're energy balls ability is complicated, but I think I have a good build for it using the LInk extra and a Dynamic Alternate Power array:

Take Disintegration (4pp base) with the Range: Touch drawback (-1 to 3pp) and the action: full-round (-1 to 2pp).  Link it to Boost and give the boost the drawback (limited-only with successful disintegration)  You also need to buy boost down to a full-round action.  Have the Boost Power put it's PPs into Light Control.

Start out with your Light Control with 0 ranks.  You can only use this power if you've boosted it, and you can only boost it when you disintegrate.  Then you take the Dynamic Alternate Power feat with light control (this only costs 1pp for the "main power).  You then spend 2 more pp to add the Dynamic Alternate Power: Blast.  

This will give you a PP pool=to how much you drain each time.  This pool represents your "glow energy."  Usually you will keep it in your LIght COntrol power, making you glow very bright at a very large radius.  Each turn you can decide how much of it to shift out of your glow, and into the blast power.

Did you follow any of that?


----------



## Victim (Aug 14, 2007)

Touch range Disintegration is Corrosion.  A touch range Gravity Control would be 1 pp per rank and the area would start around the character.

Linking Light Control to Disintegrate would fire them both at the same time (and same target).  For use one after the other, having the powers as APs ought to work, with a drawback limiting when you can switch.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes I did. And it is sheer genius!

Okay, so first I take

Disintegration 1 (2pp)
Action: Full round (-1)
Range: Touch (-1)

Boost 1 (1pp)
Link: Light Control
Limited: Only with successful disintegration.

Light Control 0 (3pp ?)
Dynamic Alternate Power (1pp)
Dynamic Alternate Power: Blast (2pp)

Did I get that right?


----------



## Victim (Aug 14, 2007)

Disintegrate is 2 powers linked together, so making it Touch range is 2 flaws (Corrosion is the touch range version of Disintegrate).


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 14, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Touch range Disintegration is Corrosion.  A touch range Gravity Control would be 1 pp per rank and the area would start around the character.
> 
> Linking Light Control to Disintegrate would fire them both at the same time (and same target).  For use one after the other, having the powers as APs ought to work, with a drawback limiting when you can switch.




You're right! I just read corrosion. I didn't notice it before now. 

Corrosion 1 (1pp)  <--- I would add more points, btw, just trying to keep the numbers small for now
Action: Full round (-1)


Boost 1 (1pp)
Link: Light Control
Limited: Only with successful corrosion.

Light Control 0 (3pp ?)
Dynamic Alternate Power (1pp)
Dynamic Alternate Power: Blast (2pp)

Did I get that right?


----------



## Victim (Aug 14, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> You're right! I just read corrosion. I didn't notice it before now.
> 
> Corrosion 1 (1pp)  <--- I would add more points, btw, just trying to keep the numbers small for now
> Action: Full round (-1)
> ...




I'm not sure what linking the Boost to light control is supposed to do - since you don't actually have Light Control until you boost, it seems like it'd be   It seems more like the Boost is supposed to go off when Disintegrating stuff.  You can't technically link the boost and corrosion though - you could buy down the action on boost though.

Boost should be self only, I think.  

Since your character glows, not some distant location, Light Control's range could be reduced to Touch.

Shoot.  Ultimate Power changes the cost on Corrosion and Disintegrate, since the Drain can affect objects ordinarily immune.  They now cost 3 and 5 pp/rank respectively.

So you'd have what?

Corrosion X(Full Action) 2/rank

Boost: Light Control Y (Action Free +2) (Self Only -1, Only After corroding someone/thing -1) 1 pp/rank

Light Control 0 Dynamic 1pp
DAP: Blast 2 pp

So total cost would be 2*X+Y+3.  

Of course, that kind of unusual setup can be less effective than just buying powers straight out.  Especially considering that Corrosion is nasty attack power in its own right - in many cases you'd be better off continueing to use it instead of discharging by firing off a blast.  Consider setting up a conventional array with a drawback limiting how you can switch the powers:

Corrosion (Full Action) X Dynamic.  2 pp/rank +1
DAP: Light Control (Touch range). 2 pp (the power costs 1 pp/rank, so you can 2X ranks)
DAP: Blast X. 2 pp
Drawback: Can only use Corrosion's APs after successfully corroding something (perhaps 2 points?)

That costs you 2*X+5-2.  It should still do what you want and be much cheaper.  In fact, if you buy more than the first few ranks, it'd be cheaper if you made the need to use Corrosion first a purely roleplaying (zero points) restriction.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 14, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Corrosion (Full Action) X Dynamic.  2 pp/rank +1
> DAP: Light Control (Touch range). 2 pp (the power costs 1 pp/rank, so you can 2X ranks)
> DAP: Blast X. 2 pp
> Drawback: Can only use Corrosion's APs after successfully corroding something (perhaps 2 points?)
> ...




This makes sense.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> I'm trying to create my Power Pack hybrid character and the Density power is giving me some headaches. Here is how the power is suppose to work:
> 
> The character can control the density of his molecules. He can either expand them to the point that he becomes an insubstantial cloud, or he can compress them to the point that he is nearly impervious to some damage. However, there are certain aspects to this which require some pointing out.
> 
> ...




In Ultimate Power they have a +3 extra for Shrinking called _Compression_
essentially per rank activated of shrinking activates a rank of density. So the weight/mass stays constant.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

I have another idea he would obviously need some modifying to fit into game continuity.

*HYBRID*






Name: James "Jimmy" Marks
Former Aliases: None
Identity: Existence unknown to most people
Occupation: Would-be conqueror (formerly student)
Known Relatives: Jacob Marks (Dire Wraith father), Marjorie Seaton Marks (human mother)
Legal Status: U.S. citizen (officially deceased?)
Group Affiliation: None
Base of Operations: Mobile (formerly Clairton, West Virginia)


Height: At least 8'
Weight: Unknown
Hair: None
Eyes: Yellow
Distinguishing Features: In his natural state, Hybrid is a horrible sight to behold. His gray and pink flesh, which has been described as "gelatinous," covers a body that looks almost skeletal and an enlarged skull. His hands only have four fingers (including an opposable thumb) and his legs end in fleshy masses with no definable foot. 

History: In 1940, five years before the main Dire Wraith fleet arrived, a Wraith scout ship crashed on Earth. The pilot survived and eventually created the human identity of "Jacob Marks." He even took a human wife, Marjorie, to further his disguise. The two settled on a farm outside of Clairton, West Virginia. As time went on, he came to love his wife, an emotion unknown to Wraiths. Unwilling to reveal his otherworldly origins to Marjorie, he eventually relented to her wishes and conceived a child. Much to his relief, the child, James (nicknamed Jimmy), appeared human at birth.

In Jimmy's 15th year, the other Wraiths on Earth became aware of his existence. Wondering what this unique hybrid of Wraith and human might be capable of, they approached Jacob and told them they would teach Jimmy the black arts of Wraith sorcery. Despite his newfound humanity, Jacob could not resist his elders and allowed them to teach Jimmy of his true origins. Marjorie protested, but not truly understanding what was going on, there was little she could do without the support of her husband.

The Wraith teachings opened up a whole new world to Jimmy. He began to master his full mental and sorcerous abilities, his mind twisted to evil by the amount of power he commanded. Even his Wraith teachers were somewhat afraid of him. After a while, Jimmy's teachers stopped coming. All of the Dire Wraiths in the Clairton area had either been banished to Limbo by Rom or fled.

Shortly afterwards, Rom learned that a Wraith had sired a son with a human woman and went to investigate. He arrived to discover Jimmy had aged his mother to almost the point of death. He asked Brandy Clark and Steve Jackson, who had followed him, to take her to the hospital while he investigated further. Marjorie died at the hospital of complications from old age.

Jacob willingly revealed himself as a Dire Wraith to Rom. He then told him of the horror his son had become and took him to Jimmy. Jimmy, now calling himself Hybrid, told Rom of his plans to take over Earth and create a race of beings like himself who would rule over both Dire Wraiths and humans. When Hybrid attacked Rom, Jacob attempted to kill his son with a pitchfork, but Hybrid turned it back upon him, slaying his own father (Rom #17).

Meanwhile, Professor X's Cerebro computer detected Hybrid's powers. He dispatched five X-Men (Storm, Wolverine, Nightcrawler, Colossus, and Sprite (Kitty Pride)) to investigate. They arrived in the midst of Rom and Hybrid's battle. Hybrid took human form in order to make it appear Rom was attacking a helpless child, so the X-Men would defend him. As the fight continued, the X-Men eventually realized Rom was not their real foe. In the end, Sprite used her phasing abilities to atomize Hybrid with Rom's neutralizer (Rom #18). (Usually no one but Rom may wield his neutralizer.)

Months later, Hybrid managed to reconstitute himself through sheer force of will. The Torpedo happened upon him as he finally reformed, but was quickly beaten and left for dead (Rom #31). The Torpedo was found and taken home to recover. While there he told Rom what had happened. Rom immediately went in search of Hybrid.

Rom found Hybrid near an abandonded plantation home, allied with Mystique, Rogue, and Destiny of the Brotherhood of Evil Mutants, who Rom had recently encountered. The three mutants distracted Rom while Hybrid attacked. As the battle progressed, the three Brotherhood members realized the danger Hybrid posed to both mutants and humans. They turned on him and helped Rom atomize him yet again (Rom #32).

Hybrid managed to restore himself a second time when Rom opened a portal to Limbo a fraction of a second longer than normal. He emerged from a river during a baptism in the form of a young man. The preacher thought it was a miracle sent from God and promised to raise the boy as his own. A few weeks later, Sam Gutherie (a.k.a. Cannonball) was visiting his home in Cumberland, Kentucky with his fellow New Mutants (Magik, Sunspot, Magma, and Wolfsbane) and their mentor, Professor X. It was the same Appalachian town that held the church Hybrid now occupied.

Meanwhile, Rom became aware that Hybrid had returned thanks to S.H.I.E.L.D.'s telepathic agents. He sought Hybrid out and attacked, but was banished to Limbo by his own neutralizer. Hybrid also reversed the Wraith spell on Starshine, who had accompanied Rom, restoring her from Spaceknight to her human form of Brandy Clark. Shortly after, the New Mutants fought Hybrid as well. Magik accidentally jumped into Limbo with Rom to escape Hybrid. She then returned both herself and Rom to fight Hybrid again. In the end, Brandy Clark used Rom's neutralizer on Hybrid, protected somewhat by Professor X's mental powers (Rom Annual #3).

Years later, Hybrid managed to reform himself yet again back near Clairton. This time, however, he was unable to completely reform his psyche and was stuck in his human form and his mind was in a state from before he learned his true nature. His subconscious mind called out to Nate Grey (a.k.a. X-Man), who went in search of the mysterious boy in his dreams. Nate then unwittingly used his powers to restore Hybrid to his true self. In the end, Nate took the small part of Jimmy Marks that was left inside Hybrid's mind and used it to atomize Hybrid yet again (X-Man #31). It is unknown at this time if Hybrid will be able to reform himself a fourth time. His third effort took much longer than before and was not as successful as the previous ones.

Years after his X-Man encounter, a photo of Hybrid appeared on a screen during an Avengers investigation. It implies that Hybrid returned around the time of the events of House of M and lost his powers when the Scarlet Witch depowered the majority of Earth's mutants. Those powers could not apparently be destroyed and all ended up residing in a single individual the Avengers were then facing. Hybrid was just one of the many individuals listed whose powers were (possibly) stolen (New Avengers #18). Further information is needed to ascertain Hybrid's current condition.

Powers: Hybrid inherited his Dire Wraiths father's shape-shifting ability. He can assume the appearance of virtually any person or creature he can imagine. He can further use his mental powers to help with the illusion he is someone else. Hybrid also knows the ways of Dire Wraith sorcery. It is unknown how the destruction of Wraithworld, the source of most Wraith magic, has affected Hybid as he seems to prefer to use his awesome mental powers instead.

Hybrid's mental powers include psi blasts, telepathy, mental illusions, telekinesis, mind control, mental force fields, and the ability to drain others' life forces. The full extent of his powers are not truly known. He has used his telepathy to read conscious thoughts as if they were spoken and cast images into Mystique's mind. His mental illusions made Rom almost believe Hybrid was Brandy Clark, even though Rom knew it was Hybrid. His telekinesis has been used to choke animals, throw several objects as weapons, disassemble a snowmobile, and even create a small blizzard with fallen snow. Hybrid has used his mind control to freeze Rom in place and even make Rom turn his own neutralizer against himself. Hybrid's force fields have shielded him on both a full body and molecular level in the past. Finally, he has drained the life force from his own mother and the preacher who "adopted" him. He also used this ability to nearly kill X-Man.

A unique aspect of Hybrid's mind control is to use or supress a mutant's abilities without his or her knowledge. In his first encounter with the X-Men, Hybrid used Storm's weather control powers to create a blizzard around the combat zone. Storm fought to control the blizzard, not realizing she was actually fighting herself. Hybrid has also caused Colossus and Wolfsbane to unwillingly revert to human form. Perhaps the biggest clue to Hybrid's power level is that he once kept Professor X, one of the most powerful telepaths on Earth, from using his powers.

Hybrid is able to use several of his mental powers at once with seemingly minimal concentration. In his first battle, was able to maintain a blizzard using Storm's power, keep Colossus in human form and cause him to choke, read his combatants' minds, and still use his powers to nearly defeat Rom in hand-to-hand combat. If Hybrid concentrates too much on a single task, however, his control over others slips. Thus while Hybrid concentrated on Rom at the end of his third battle, Brandy Clark was able to free herself from his control and use Rom's neutralizer on him while Professor X regained enough of his telepathic abilities to partially shield Brandy from the neutralizer's self-defense functions. Once taken by surprise, Hybrid has difficulty recovering.

In addition to his mystical and mental powers, Hybrid's form has other innate powers besides shape-shifting. His skin provides excellent protection against attacks and the environment, as evident by his ability to go unclothed in a blizzard. He also posses superhuman strength of an unknown level.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 14, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> In Ultimate Power they have a +3 extra for Shrinking called _Compression_
> essentially per rank activated of shrinking activates a rank of density. So the weight/mass stays constant.




I don't have Ultimate Power though. Can you list it down for me here with the total cost to PP so I can just append it to my sheet and subtract the points? Or should I just go with what I have for now?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2007)

Shrinking like you want it - Not loosing mass/str/con, and gaining the Density traits at an equal rank, costs 6pp/rank IIRC, though it IS fairly useful.. You're smaller, harder to hit, and just as combat effective.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, here's the finished version.  Thanks for the input.

[sblock="Molly"]Molly Hayes
PL 11
Appearance: female, 13 years old, brown hair, green eyes, small

Abilities (25)
Strength 13 <33>
Dexterity 16
Constitution 12 <32>
Intelligence 13
Wisdom 14
Charisma 17

Combat/Saves (55)

Attack +11 (all bought)
Defense +8 (all bought)

Toughness +1 <+11>
Fortitude +6 (+5 base) <+16>
Reflex +9 (+6 base)
Will +7 (+6 base)

Skills/Feats (25)

Knowledge (pop culture) +9
Concentration +13 <+23>
Gather Information +11
Notice +10
Sense Motive +10

Attractive II (adorable)
Dodge Focus II
Fascinate (diplomacy)
Luck
Improved Overrun
Improved Sunder
Improved Throw
Inspire
Power Attack
Rage
Throwing Mastery
Stunning Attack

Powers (74)
Linked - Boost (Strength) 20 & Boost (Constitution) 20
 -Tiring
Super-Strength 15
 -Groundstrike
 -Sustained duration
 -Tiring
Immovable 6
Mind Shield 6

Drawbacks (-1):
Complications: Parents are supervillains, bad temper
Full Power (boost)[/sblock]

EDIT: Added Attractive, removed Diplomacy ranks


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, I finished the character. I can't post it yet because I have to cook dinner for my kids before the cannibalized each other, but it will be up soon.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the finished version.  Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy Moly! I have never read Runaways, Does she really have legendary Diplomat skills?

She should be an intergalactic ambassador.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

I am definitely going to scale back Hybrid's powers.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 14, 2007)

Just as a curiousity for now, is there a straightforward way to set up a power where you can dynamically trade strength for area of effect? When he's fully mastered his powers, I'd like it to be possible for Eric to give one or two people a major boost, or 10 people a smaller one, or something in between; the only thing I could see to try and accomplish that was setting up a power array with different 'preset' levels.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 15, 2007)

*Lightspeed*

Okay, here she is. I'm sure I've gotten something wrong, so I would appreciate any constructive criticism. She probably needs some tweaking in the powers department, as I've learned that there is a structure one can follow to maximize efficiency, cost, and power. I've included flavor text for each power so you can get an idea of what it is suppose to do. Also, she might be a little under powered in the combat/saves department. I elected to not take a tradeoff on purpose, mostly because this is my first character. I also don't have toughness listed here because I'm a little confused about what that score is. I think its a 3, if its based off my Con. I'm use to hitpoints.

It's okay if some of her powers are weak. I attribute it to her suddenly gaining these new powers and not really sure how to use them effectively. As for drawbacks, I really couldn't find any that suit the character. So, any ideas in that department would likewise be appreciated.

You will notice that the combined amount of PPs are a little less then 180 that were alloted to us. This is because I left a little room for error, in case I did the math wrong. If I have any points left to spend, I would appreciate any tips on where to put them. There were a few things that I did not add that should be there, in keeping with the original concept of the character.

1. Her costume. Its quite ordinary in abilities, nothing special. Just immunity to her own powers (so she doesn't break it), a thermal regulator which keeps her cool/warm/dry but does not offer any protection from adverse weather effects (i.e. she can still freeze to death, suffer a heat stroke, or drown). Plus the costume is equipped with two dimensional pockets that afford some extra space to store stuff. I read I can take the device power to make this costume a reality, but I was concerned about running out of points.​2. Quickness. Julie is suppose to have a quickness about her. Nothing too extreme. She can just accomplish most tasks a little faster then normal. If I have enough points left over, I'll probably add that power too.​
Thanks again to everyone for their time and patience.

[SBLOCK=Description]
Real Name: *Julie Power*
Power Level: 11
Gender: Female
Age: 14
Height: 5’2”
Weight: 100lbs
Hair: Red
Eyes: Blue
Nationality: American (north easterner)
Ethnicity: Caucasian

Lightspeed dresses in trendy yet moderately affordable fashions when not wearing her superhero costume. Her costume is a single piece article of clothing that covers her entire body and includes her metallic boots. The costume is rose and black in color, with an odd alien looking icon on the chest. The icon represents speed.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Stats]
*Abilities*
Str: 10   +0
Dex: 17   +3
Con: 16   +3
Int: 12   +1
Wis: 14  +2
Cha: 16  +3
_(Total: 25pp)_

*Skills*
Acrobatics 7 
Bluff 11
Concentration 6
Gather Information 7
Knowledge: Art 5
Knowledge: Poetry & Literature 9
Notice 6
Profession: Writer 6
Sense Motive 10
Stealth 7
Perform: Acting 7
Perform: Oratory 7
_(Total: 15pp)_

*Feats*
Dodge Focus 1
Grappling Finesse
Improved Grab
Improved Overrun
Improved Trip
Sneak Attack 1
Uncanny Dodge 1 (Sight)
_(Total: 7pp)_

*Powers*
Flight 4 
(Movement, move, personal, sustained)
Cost: 2pp/rank
Cannot hover (-1)
Total: 1pp/rank = 4
[SBLOCK=Flavor] The flight power allows Lightspeed to fly, although not at light speed. When she flies she leaves a trail of colored lights behind her. This is something like waving a lightstick through the air in the dark. Lightspeed might use this power to swarm around an enemy's head at great speeds, allowing her trail to blind or confuse the enemy. She might also use this power to barrel into an enemy, hoping to knock them over with force and speed, or perform a trip attempt. The nature of the power prevents Lightspeed from being able to hover.[/SBLOCK]

Shrinking 4
(Alteration, free, personal, sustained)
Cost: 1pp/rank
Extra: Compression (+3)
Extra: Normal Strength (+1)
Power Feat: Growth Strike (1pp)
Total: 5pp/rank = 20pp + 1PF = 21
[SBLOCK=Flavor]This power is a function of Lightspeed’s ability to manipulate her molecules. She can shrink herself down to smaller size, but in the process her body becomes dense. Lightspeed might use this power to escape from harm, surprise a foe, or to make hiding easier.[/SBLOCK]

Insubstantial 2
(Alteration, free, personal, sustained)
Cost: 5pp/rank
Total: 5pp/rank = 10pp
[SBLOCk=Flavor]This power is a function of Lightspeed’s ability to manipulate her molecules. It represents her ability to expand her molecules to such a degree that she becomes a gaseous, cloud-like being. This power originally had limited flight ability, but it was overtaken by Lightspeed’s flight power. Lightspeed might use this ability to obscure someone’s view, escape a grapple, or slip under a door’s crack. [/SBLOCK]

Gravity Control 8
(Standard, general, touch, sustained)
Cost 2pp/rank
DAP: Strike 8 (2pp)
Flaw: Touch (-1)
Total: 1pp/rank = 8 +2 DAP = 10pp
[SBLOCK=Flavor]The gravity control allows Lightspeed to increase or decrease the effects of gravity on herself or on objects/creatures she touches. Although this power does not include flight, she might be able to flicker the power on and off to achieve levitation or hovering. She might also use this power to degravitize an otherwise very heave object, and throw it at an enemy. Additionally, she might throw a “heavy-g” punch to inflict more damage upon an enemy.[/SBLOCK]

Corrosion 8 Dynamic
(Attack, standard, touch, full-round)
Cost 2pp/rank
DAP: Light Control 8 (Personal) (2pp)
DAP: Blast: Kinetic 8 (2pp)
Drawback: Can only use Corrosion APs after successful corrosion.
Total: 2pp/rank = 16 + 2 DAP +2 DAP = 20pp
[SBLOCK=Flavor]This ability, potentially the most dangerous of them all, allows Lightspeed to disintegrate matter. Disintegrating an object takes a full round action, and might take longer to consume in object if it large or exceptionally dense. When matter is disintegrated, it is actually converted into raw energy which is stored in her body. The amount she can store is limited by her body weight. Additionally, storing energy in her body causes her to glow with a light whose brightness is in proportion to her charge level. The more stored energy, the brighter the glow. Finally, Lightspeed can expel this energy in the form of a ball of kinetic energy which inflicts (lethal?) damage on opponents.  [/SBLOCK]

Regeneration 5
(Alteration, full-round, personal, permanent)
Cost 1pp/rank
Recovery Rate: 3 seconds
Flaw: Full-round action, requires concentration and inactivity.
Total: 1pp/rank = 5pp
[SBLOCK=Flavor]Lightspeed can regenerate any damage she might have endured. This ability does not work automatically or reactively. She must be able to take the time to concentrate for a full round, taking no other action, and with heavy concentration. [/SBLOCK]

_Powers Total: 70pp_

*Combat*
Attack: 8
Defense: 8
_Total: (2pp/ +1 = 16) + (2pp/ +1 = 16) = 32pp_

*Saves*
Fortitude 6 
Reflex 9
Willpower 6
_Total: 3+6+4= 13_

*Equipment*
Laptop

[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mathematics]
*Mathematics*
Abilities: 25pp
Skills/Feats: 15pp/7
Powers: 70pp
Combat/Saves: 32/13
Total: 25 + 15 + 7 + 70 + 32 + 13 = 162
[/SBLOCK]



[SBLOCK=Character]
*Biography*
Julie Powers once belonged to a super team quintet that included her two brothers (Alex and Jack), her younger sister (Katie), and their family friend Franklin Richards. Together they fought crime, repelled space invaders, diverted disaster, and saved the world. However, the most extraordinary thing about this group was that all of them were kids.

Her and her siblings received their powers when they discovered a falling object in the sky crash near their summer home. Upon investigation, they found a wounded alien from an equestrian-like race known as the Kimillians. Before this alien died, he passed on to them a warning about an impending disaster that would surely destroy Earth. He subsequently charged them with the task of saving the planet and bestowed upon them his super-kimillian abilities to aid them in their task.

Although they succeeded in saving the world, their powers stayed with them. They felt it was their personal responsibility to use their powers for good and justice (and also a little adventure) and accomplished tasks that normally only adult super-humans would challenge. However, after time it became increasingly difficult to keep their secret identities hidden from the world and their parents. Through their endeavors of heroism they managed to build a wealthy supply of enemies (some of whom were super-villains). Add on top of that the normal pressures of emerging adolescence and the trivial nuances of sibling rivalry, the children began using their powers as an escape from their mundane world and an outlet for their frustrations.

It wasn’t until they battled with the Queen of the Snarks, an ancient reptilian race of tyrants, that Julie learned the true meaning of tragedy. In the confrontation, all of her siblings were lost, each dying in slow painful ways. As they died, she somehow absorbed their powers and managed to defeat the Queen, but her loss weighed heavily upon her. She knew that although they had these incredible powers, they were not mentally and emotionally equipped to deal with the life of a superhero. They were reckless thrill-seekers, and their - her – irresponsibility led to their deaths. 

Julie returned home to finally, after a year of subterfuge, reveal her powers to parents and bring them the sad news that she is now an only child. Her parents, stricken with grief and horror at the two-fold herald of tragedy, went into shock. They disowned her as an aberration of nature, cursed her very existence, and finally went insane. 
Forsaken, Julie was turned out into the world with no home and no family. She did, however, make a few allies with the New Mutants, Fantastic Four, and the X-Men. It was from them that she learned about the school for exceptional students where the students were mutants, and “gifted” like her. Julie had no other place to go. 

*Personality*
Julie is a hopeless romantic and a dreamer. She enjoys spending her time in more artistic pursuits, joining clubs and organizations that promote creativity. Her hobbies include reading fantasy books, writing fantasy themed stories and poems, participating in role-playing games and acting workshops, and also studying art. She dreams of one day being an artist like her mother or a writer of fiction novels. Although she is now a few years older and wiser from the fateful day that changed her life, Julie is still a little reckless and wild. Often times she forgets to not use her powers, and has been chided by her professors to reserve them for the proper time and place. 

*Alias*
Julie goes by the super-hero alias Lightspeed, a throwback from the days when she used to adventure with her siblings. Although the name was suppose to represent her original power of being able to fly at great speed and do various things faster then normal, it now seems inadequate. She is searching for a new name that would better define her powers as well as her personality.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

Regeneration is bought by categories - you buy the ability to regenerate from each condition separately.  Also, since your regen requires your actions to use thanks to Full Action flaw, the Healing power (with self only) might be more appropriate.  Normally, the benefit of regen is that it works automatically (like after you get knocked out).

Depending on how you wish to some of your powers, you move more of them into arrays.  For instance, if she doesn't use Shrinking and ghostiness at the same time (hard to both condense herself and diffuse herself into a loose cloud?), they could be made alternate powers of each other.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 15, 2007)

So, instead of regeneration, I should take Healing (self only flaw)? I'll look into adding that.

As for the AP you mentioned, it does make sense when you put it that way to make them both alternate powers of each other, but I'm still learning how to use AP and DAP and linking them. I wouldn't know how to represent that on paper. Or, in other words, how to write out the power in that fashion. 

It still confuses me, I think my head is still in DnD 3.5.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2007)

Milagroso - Not sure if you know exactly how Regen works, so just in case i'm gonna spell it out here.
The way it works is you take ranks seperately in each of the different categories (Bruised, Injured, Staggered, Disabled, Unconscious, Dead).  The number of ranks you take in them improves how often you make a recovery check.  If you want it to be a full-round action, it would cost as follows: Bruised 1, Unconscious 1, Injured 4, Staggered 4, Disabled 6.  I'm assuming you can't self ressurect.
Also, you can only make a single recovery check each round, the DC is 10.  You currently have a + 3 from your Con.  If you want to automatically succeed (Meaning you don't have to worry about rolling low and wasting your round), you would have to take Improved REcovery 6 (A funcion of Regeneration), giving you a +9 recovery check, which auto-succeeds.

I think Victim had the right idea, it would make more sense for you to go with Healing with the Personal Limiter.  Costs 1pp/rank, and at rank 1, would automatically heal bruised and injured conditions on yourself for a full-round action (Which I think is what you were going for).


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 15, 2007)

Correct. I shall make it so.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just as a curiousity for now, is there a straightforward way to set up a power where you can dynamically trade strength for area of effect? When he's fully mastered his powers, I'd like it to be possible for Eric to give one or two people a major boost, or 10 people a smaller one, or something in between; the only thing I could see to try and accomplish that was setting up a power array with different 'preset' levels.



Yeah, the array would work best..
 I'd say you take the first one as a High-Ranked Boost(Boosts 1 person lots), and then take an AP of it as ANOTHER Boost, this one being ranged, area (burst), and Selective, and being lower-ranked.  can't think of anything else.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2007)

Imerak - I don't think Diplomacy's what you're going for.. Intimidate would make more sense for a "would YOU argue with the super-strong little girl" concept.


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

> Shrinking 4
> (Alteration, free, personal, sustained)
> Cost: 1pp/rank
> Extra: Compression (+3)
> ...




You'd just buy Insubstancial as an AP (non dynamic) of Shrinking.  Since your Shrinking costs 21 points, you'd have that many to spend on you Insubstancial - you could afford some upgrades.  Depending on just how ghosty she becomes, you could upgrade the Insub to rank 4, or attach some other power to it, or just leave the extra points for now.

You'd drop the 10 points spent on Insub, and spend one of those again to get the AP feat.

Basically, you'd have the choice of her being ghostly, small and dense, or normal (neither power activated).

Lightspeed's Toughness is +3 from her Con normally, and she gains 4 points of Impervious Protection when using her shrinking/density for a total of +7.  

It might be a good idea to spend some of the saved points adding some Toughness (somehow), defense, and attack bonus (she's at +10 damage (8 from powers, 2 from sneak attack) I think, so she could get up +12 attack).  Since Julie is an experience hero from her Power Pack days, I think that combat traits around PL are more than justified.

Probably the closest thing in Dnd terms to APs is equipment.  You wear one magic amulet, or another one - you can't benefit from both at the same time.  Changing which power you have active in the array is changing which amulet your character wears (except it's a free action but only once round).  Buying powers that run separately is more expensive and thus like paying the surcharge to have 2 different effects in the same slot.


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Imerak - I don't think Diplomacy's what you're going for.. Intimidate would make more sense for a "would YOU argue with the super-strong little girl" concept.




And even then Intimidate might be somewhat of a stretch, since Molly isn't really that scary in terms of demeanor.  While my experience with Runaways is a bit limited - I've only read the opening story arc, 1-3 in the mini manga-esque books - she doesn't seem to be taken all that seriously until she busts out the super strength (at which point, I think there's also matter of common sense besides Intimidation).  

For a similar reason, I eschewed Intimidate on Temper.  To her continuing surprise and annoyance, the mannerisms used by rough male adults (who are often armed) to convey a sense of menace are rather ineffective and somewhat ridiculous when employed by a small girl (to be fair, she's also used to being armed).  I was thinking of taking Delusion: Thinks she has lots of Intimidate, since she'd sometimes threaten when she'd be better off trying to befriend or manipulate.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Imerak - I don't think Diplomacy's what you're going for.. Intimidate would make more sense for a "would YOU argue with the super-strong little girl" concept.




Maybe it could become a ranked fortune feat?  That way you can say if the target fails a will power save (DC 10 + Rank)  it causes the target to become more easily manipulated (since they don't feel like arguing).  As a result they would receive a penalty to their Sense Motive check.  If they make the save, nothing happens.

That or you can basically create an power which improves a target's attitude towards you making them less likely to want to argue..  Basically  Emotion Control Limited to Calm (or Love)* with the subtle power feat.  This would cost 1pp per rank

* Calm makes a target become indifferent while Love makes the target become friendly (Helpful on failed save of 5+, Fanatical on a failed save of 10+).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 15, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just as a curiousity for now, is there a straightforward way to set up a power where you can dynamically trade strength for area of effect? When he's fully mastered his powers, I'd like it to be possible for Eric to give one or two people a major boost, or 10 people a smaller one, or something in between; the only thing I could see to try and accomplish that was setting up a power array with different 'preset' levels.



 You could have Boost: trait +11 (area) be an AP of Boost: trait +22, for example. Or set it up as a dynamic array...

*Example:*
Boost: Strength +20
 PF: Dynamic
 AP: Boost: Strength +10 (_EX: Area, +1, PF: Dynamic_)


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, you could not use Boost for the ability to enhance others.  Instead, buy the ability as Affects Others on something.  Then buy Progression feats for the Affects Others in a Dynamic Array with extra ranks of Boost.  But that's probably more expensive than just buying the Progression normally, since you can get enough to grant 10 people the power for only a handful points.

I can't think of a good way to do it.

--------------------------

Maybe Molly would be better off with some kind of social reroll and retry thing.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 15, 2007)

Boost Example... Expensive but its a handy ability. Its completely unnoticeable. Its dynamic so you can control exactly what gets boosted and by how much it gets boosted.

*Boost-all ability scores +14* [3pp/rank+28; 70PP]
...PF: Subtle 2, Dynamic
...DAP: *Boost-all ability scores +9* (PF: subtle 2, Selective; EX: Area_4pp/rank+3_)
...DAP: *Boost-all skills +13* (PF: subtle 2; _3pp/rank+2_)
...DAP: *Boost-all skills +9*  (PF: subtle 2, Selective; EX: Area; _4pp/rank+3_)
...DAP: *Boost-attack +40* (PF: subtle 2; _1pp/rank+2_)
...DAP: *Boost-attack +19*  (PF: subtle 2, Selective; EX: Area; _2pp/rank+3_)
...DAP: *Boost-defense +40* (PF: subtle 2; _1pp/rank+2_)
...DAP: *Boost-defense* +19  (PF: subtle 2, Selective; EX: Area; _2pp/rank+3_)
...DAP: *Boost-all saves +13* (PF: subtle 2; _3pp/rank+2_)
...DAP: *Boost-all saves +9*  (PF: subtle 2, Selective; EX: Area; EX: Area; _4pp/rank+3_)
...DAP: *Boost-all powers +9* (PF: subtle 2; _3pp/rank+2_)
...DAP: *Boost-all powers +9*  (PF: subtle 2, Selective; EX: Area; _4pp/rank+3_)
...DAP: *Boost-speed +40* (PF: subtle 2; _1pp/rank+2_)
...DAP: *Boost-speed +19*  (PF: subtle 2, Selective; EX: Area; _2pp/rank+3_)

EDIT: And for 28 more points (which would change all the max ranks) you could make using Boost a Free Action rather than a Standard Action. For 1 more point you can slap on a Trigger power feat and set it to go off once a minute (or round, if you like); So, once a minute, you automatically boost those around you (you'd need to decide whom/what/how much though).


----------



## Imerak (Aug 15, 2007)

I was more thinking of Diplomacy as the "power of cuteness/whining".  I'll think about changing it.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 15, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> I was more thinking of Diplomacy as the "power of cuteness/whining".  I'll think about changing it.



 You could always make that a variation of the *Attractive *feat.


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> EDIT: And for 28 more points (which would change all the max ranks) you could make using Boost a Free Action rather than a Standard Action. For 1 more point you can slap on a Trigger power feat and set it to go off once a minute (or round, if you like); So, once a minute, you automatically boost those around you (you'd need to decide whom/what/how much though).




A triggered power is 'used up' once activated though, without further extras which are largely unnecessary if you make it a free action.

Yeah, Attractive or some variation thereof would work.


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Look at it this way: If you made the range perception you'd have to increase the range on each power. If you're going to flaw it, you flow both powers as well. Otherwise you're running around with a linked power with different activation times... with lets you use the faster power and still gain the benefit of the slower power as they're linked... which is just getting the reduced power cost w/out giving up any power or flexibility at all.
> 
> Jemal's decision in the end.




See, I figured it would be the opposite and use the slower activation time by default.  Unlike range, it didn't seem like the flaw would act independently.  So taking the flaw twice would be rather cheaty, IMO.  

However, if I'm mistaken, I'd be happy to apply the flaw again.  I'm sure I could think of something else to do with the points.  Maybe drop Distracting, add some power feats, or take an extra (put Vampiric on that attack too, for more positive reinforcement?).

I figured we should have the discussion here, not in the character thread.

EDIT: Huh, a search on ATT showed that I guess she would get credit for full action twice.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 16, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> You could always make that a variation of the *Attractive *feat.




Thanks, I somehow missed that.  The character sheet has been updated.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2007)

Another question...

I'm trying to figure out Drawback costs (which are very GM dependent, as I read it). 

I'm thinking Eric's powers work by refining and distilling positive emotions (hope, confidence, determination, etc.) either within himself (for his enhanced abilities) and/or projecting them back into others (his boost power). So they don't work well (or maybe even at all) if Eric and/or those around him are depressed and/or apathetic. 

Now, Eric's normally a rather positive, upbeat, and level-headed kind of guy, so that's not going to happen very often normally (even if he is a teenager). But someone with the ability to manipulate emotions (especially on crowds, not just individuals) could possibly turn him into just another guy.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

Much as I want to get in on _Mighty Marvel Mutant Mayhem_, I think I bit off more then I can chew for online gaming. Since I havent even started my character yet and this has a massive amount of players this seems like the logical choice to give up.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

ALL - Please keep the Rogues Gallery clear of OOC comments.  JUST post characters there, and talk about them here.  I'll be heading over to look them over right after I post this.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> You could always make that a variation of the *Attractive *feat.



PERFECT! Molly can Just take ranks in Attractive, and call it "cuteness", instead of RANKS in diplomacy, and that makes the 'sense' that i was lacking in the begining.

H4H - Damn man, sorry to hear it.   You're welcome to join back in at a later date if you so desire.

Drothgery - I'd call that a complication, meaning that if/when it DOES happen, you'd get a hero point (Which you could subsequently use to basically pump yourself up/cheer up)

Victim - From the M&M Handbook, page 112...
LINKED : The linked powers must have the same range (modify their ranges so they match).  The action required to use the combined power is the longest of its component powers and they use a single attack roll (if one is required ) and saving throw (if both powers use the same type of save).  If the powers use different saves, targets save against each seperately.

Also, if taking flaws, YES I would allow you to apply the flaw to both.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

Also, in your character sheets please include PP costs of Powers, etc.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Drothgery - I'd call that a complication, meaning that if/when it DOES happen, you'd get a hero point (Which you could subsequently use to basically pump yourself up/cheer up)




Okay.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

OK, went over them.  
Here's something for everyone: 
under your 'combat' section, could you show how much of your attack/defense and saves(fort/ref/will) is Base(bought), and how much is from abilities/feats/powers?
(See Drothgery or Shayuri's for examples of how I like the breakdown)

ALSO, NOTE: Extras are +cost PER rank.  Flaws are -cost per rank.  Feats are bought on a 1 for 1 basis.  Drawbacks are just a flast X pp back.  Feats/Drawback costs are NOT based on the rank of the power.

And now onto specifics
[sblock=Wi-FI]
you only spent 24 points on your Abilities. (You reduced str to 9, which gives you 1 extra point, i think that's what threw the math off) I would suggest another 1 to int, making it 16. that seems fitting with the char. concept.
Why do you have 14 defense?  did you buy 4 points of base defense? (If so, your touch should be 14 and your flat-footed should be 12)
You have no toughness listed (Or is that what Damage +7 is supposed to be?)
Rest looks good.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gwen]
AKA spider-chick. 
Saves: 
You bought toughness out of your Saves pool, but it can't be bought like that, it has to be bought as a power, or as Constitution.
Powers: 
why enhanced dex 11?  That leaves you with an odd score, why not 10 or 12?
With your Super-senses (Precog/Postcog), Uncontrolled is only a -1 flaw, not -2, meaning they'd still cost 3 each (4 normally).
Your Telepathy AP: Mental Blast costs 3pp/rank with Unreliable(4pp normal), so since your array has 16pp, that means your mental blast is only rank 5. Are you sure you want that?
ALso, one thing about your webs - Since the blast and Swinging are dynamic, but the snare isn't, that means you can have either Snare active, or Blast, or Swinging, or a combination of blast AND swinging, but not snare and either swinging or blast... FOr an additional 1 pp, you can make the snare effect dynamic as well.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Quarterback/Paragon]
First, I'm not using the optional wealth-roll rules, so just taking 1 rank in Benefit: Wealth is enough to show that your character is rich.  Two ranks would be EXCEEDINGLY wealthy, while 3(for example) would be a millionaire.  Perhaps you should switch it out for Benefit: Fame/stats (which would fit in with your complication... not EVERYBODY can hate you.)
Also, since you have your 'protection' as a costume, you may want to buy it as a device, or at least take the noticeable drawback on it.

Other than that, the characters good, and btw, I _love_ your set-up.  very easy to read and add.  (The character concept, btw, is also one of my favourites so far).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Calypso]
Are your extra ranks of Rage to add duration or stats?  I ask mainly b/c Rage doesn't allow you to exceed PL limits.
You may want to take immunity 1(drowning).
Looks good.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Desert Ghost]
You only spent 91 of your skill points, you've got 1 left over if you want it.  

You made a mistake on the Disintegration btw, it should've be:  5pp/rank, -1/rank range, X 15 ranks = 60pp.  -1 for Full POwer = 59.  Full Power isn't a -1/rank FLAW, it's a -1 DRAWBACK (Drawbacks, like feats, are not based on rank, they're just straight up +/- X pp to cost).  
I would suggest going with Corrosion(3pp/rank, and is basically a touch-range disintegration) and dropping the Full Power drawback.  It basically means nothing changes, but the math works out correctly.
(I assume since you have a rank 15 damage effect that you made an Attack/Save DC Trade-off?  If so, please mention it on your character sheet.)
Also, your combat section lists your disintegration attack as Fort+15/Toughness+20.  That's a little misleading(I know what you mean, but it's slightly confusing.  The toughness DC isn't 20 higher, its still "+15", it's just that toughness BASE Dc's are 15.) Just for the record, My calculations show it as a DC25 fort save (10+rank) followed by a DC30 Toughness(15+rank).  Maybe you should just write it like that.
Finally, I see you have a rank in Equipment, but don't have your equipment listed..
[/sblock]

[sblock=Llorona]
(isn't Llorona the spanish name for a woman who killed her children and then became a ghost?)
OK, well first off, your Invisibility and Flight need a PERMANENT duration (which is no cost change for either), b/c they're linked to your insubstantial, which is ALSO permanent (LInked has to all have same duration & Range).  ALso note that this means unless you're concentrating on NOT being so, you are always 'not there' (Invisible & Insubstantial), and that you CAN'T turn invisible OR fly when you're 'manifesting'(Being corporeal). 

Also, on a similar note, I just looked over your Insubstantial and have a few things to say: 
I saw that you have it listed as Continuous, not Permanent, but have Permanent as a Flaw listed later on.. huh?
Also, the fact that you have Subtle on your Insubstantial when you're permanently invisible in that form makes little sense.  They can't see you ANYWAYS.  
The "selective" portion is technically applied to your Materialization, but that doesn't really change anything.
You took "Affects Corporeal" on your Insubstantial, but that's not how it works.. it's a bit misleading, but "affects corporeal" is actually an extra that you add to OTHER powers, to make THEM affect corporeal, it doesn't have to be added to the Insubstantial power itself.
SO, here's how I think your Insubstantial should look:

Insubstantial 4 [26pp]: Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Permanent(materialization), Continuous (insubstantial); Affected by Electricity.  PF: Innate, Selective(Materialization) Extras: Duration: Continuous(+1), Materialize(+1, Sustained)  Flaws: Permanent(-1) 
LINKED: Invisibility [6pp]: Concealment (normal vision) 2, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; PF: Close Range, Innate; Extras: Continuous (+1); Flaws: Permanent (-1)
LINKED: Flight 4 [8pp]: Movement, Move Action (active), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; 100mph; Extras: Continuous (+1); Flaws: Permanent (-1)

Also, RE: Death Touch - You know that with the Disease Extra, it means they don't take the Con drain until 1 day later, right?
(PLus, for your Life Control array making your eyes glow - That's basically the Noticeable Drawback, though I think that's what you were basically doing anyways). 
Finally, I know it's an alt power of Life Control, but why does your ghost have Healing?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Colossus]
Just as a Side-Note, I think that Alternate form is useless.  It gives you the SAME amount of power points, but you only get them when you transform...  
You might as well just take all of them seperately, make them Sustained Duration, Linked to each other, and give Immunity and Protection the Noticeable Drawback(Skin=metal).  that gets you the EXACT same outcome, with 2 extra pp. *sigh*

Other than my innate dislike for Alternate Form, however, your character looks good.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Temper]
Other than what I stated above for all (include point cost on everything) there's a couple things: 

for your Protection 12 (Impervious, no knockback reduction), I wouldn't run it as a -1 FLAW, but rather a -1 DRAWBACK (As a flaw, it completely negates the extra cost of impervious, but you still gain part of the benefit).
Also, your Array: 


> Annihilation: (43 point array, 3 APs)
> 
> Focused Bolt: Disintegration +14 Distracting, Full Round Action, Affects Insub 1
> 
> ...



First off, Disinegration : It would cost 56 points (5/rank normal, -1 distracting, -1 full round, +1 affects insubstantial = 4/rank.  4X14=56).
Hellstorm : doesn't HAVE a natural duration, thus progressing the duration would NOT increase it at all.  The '1 round after duration' cloud is NOT a duration.. it specifically says it lasts for one round AFTER the duration (which on a blast is instant).
Also, what's the default save for your hellstorm? Reflex?
AND, I'd prefer to keep Increased Area's down to avoid city-killing. I'd prefer if you dropped this to Rank 4 (which would be 100'diameter/rank, or 1100' diameter, instead of the half-mile the extra rank would give you.)
Coherent Beam : Remember that since it's Touch range/Shapeable, the 5'cubes have to start in your square, and all the cubes have to be touching.

[/sblock]

Finally, I note that several of you have taken 1 point of the Language skill for only 1 or 2 languages, b/c you don't think more would be appropriate even though you're only using half the power of the point.  Because of this, I'm just going to give you three (Colosus, Desert Ghost, Llorona) each a bonus : 1 free rank in the luck feat.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

ALSO, I just realized what Victim/Lobo had been talking about with the disintegration/Linked debate
Disintegration is NOT two linked powers, and even if it were, you'd still have to have them both active at the same time, which would increase the cost of having that power active to the same cost as it is normally.  Secondly, you'd have to make the array DYNAMIC, and have enough points to run BOTH of the linked powers at the same time.


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, went over them.
> Here's something for everyone:
> under your 'combat' section, could you show how much of your attack/defense and saves(fort/ref/will) is Base(bought), and how much is from abilities/feats/powers?
> (See Drothgery or Shayuri's for examples of how I like the breakdown)
> ...




Well, I had costed the Protection as 12 points for the protection and 6 for the Impervious (12 ranks with a -1 flaw) - showing the point cost would have helped here, I guess.  That being said, 6 points probably is too much and it doesn't really do what I want anyway - which is that she'll take not just more knockback but also more frequent knockback (basically, she'd could take KB even when not Stunned).  Replacing the flaw with some sort of drawback would be fine.  I'll think about what to cut.

Affects Insubstancial is Power Feat, not an Extra.  Affects Corporeal (the method for ghost characters to attack normal ones) is the extra.  

Okay, some of the progression and duration feats on Hellstorm will be dropped.  What do you mean what save it?  It's a damaging attack for Toughness, but as an Area grants a Ref save for half.  EDIT: Wait, did you mean drop the rank to 4, or reduce the progression feats to 4?

Yeah, I know it has to start in her square.  Cone and Line type effects don't feel right when they can start away from the attacker (and the beam is kind of like a line except it can fork or change directions via arcing).  Sure, there are effects that can justify ranged cones/lines, but I think the default image is that they start from the character.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

> Well, I had costed the Protection as 12 points for the protection and 6 for the Impervious (12 ranks with a -1 flaw) - showing the point cost would have helped here, I guess. That being said, 6 points probably is too much and it doesn't really do what I want anyway - which is that she'll take not just more knockback but also more frequent knockback (basically, she'd could take KB even when not Stunned). Replacing the flaw with some sort of drawback would be fine. I'll think about what to cut.



What kind of penalty are you wanting?  I'll figure out how much of a drawback I'd be willing to give you for it.. Doing it even when she's not stunned makes no sense, b/c then you're getting thrown EVERY time something hits you.  I'd be willing to go with a NO toughness adds to knockback (instead of half) as a 3-4pt drawback, but I'd prefer if it still only happened when you fail by 5 or more.



> Affects Insubstancial is Power Feat, not an Extra. Affects Corporeal (the method for ghost characters to attack normal ones) is the extra.



Hmm.. Apparently even GM'S aren't infallible.  OK.



> Okay, some of the progression and duration feats on Hellstorm will be dropped. What do you mean what save it? It's a damaging attack for Toughness, but as an Area grants a Ref save for half. EDIT: Wait, did you mean drop the rank to 4, or reduce the progression feats to 4?



Sry, I meant were you using the Targetted or Save version? (Targetted means you make a single attack roll and compare it to the defence of ALL targets in the area, instead of them making the Reflex for half.  It allows for attack/Save tradeoffs to function on AoE.)
And I meand drop Progression to 4 (100 ft diameter/rank)



> Yeah, I know it has to start in her square. Cone and Line type effects don't feel right when they can start away from the attacker (and the beam is kind of like a line except it can fork or change directions via arcing). Sure, there are effects that can justify ranged cones/lines, but I think the default image is that they start from the character



Agreed.  I just wanted to make sure you knew, and personally I think that the shapeable is the best way to describe it (Espeically the forking part)


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> What kind of penalty are you wanting?  I'll figure out how much of a drawback I'd be willing to give you for it.. Doing it even when she's not stunned makes no sense, b/c then you're getting thrown EVERY time something hits you.  I'd be willing to go with a NO toughness adds to knockback (instead of half) as a 3-4pt drawback, but I'd prefer if it still only happened when you fail by 5 or more.
> 
> Sry, I meant were you using the Targetted or Save version? (Targetted means you make a single attack roll and compare it to the defence of ALL targets in the area, instead of them making the Reflex for half.  It allows for attack/Save tradeoffs to function on AoE.)
> And I meand drop Progression to 4 (100 ft diameter/rank)




Having none of the power based toughness affecting knockback works for me.  Cutting 3 points should make up the difference between the drawback and flaw.

Hmm, I didn't think of targeted area.  That kind of sounds like a more fitting mechanic for pounding an area with massed lightning - even a dense pattern would have more/wider gaps than a fireball.  On the other hand, some attack penalties and miss chances wouldn't seem right, since she's not really aiming.  It's less reliable, but can use her tradeoff feats - which is also might be a problem, since delivering a powerful attack to everyone tends to diminish the downsides to using All out Attack.  I'll write up a version and think about it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

> It's less reliable, but can use her tradeoff feats - which is also might be a problem, since delivering a powerful attack to everyone tends to diminish the downsides to using All out Attack. I'll write up a version and think about it.



just don't forget that with an AoE THAT big, you're probably hitting your friends too, as well as innocent bystanders.  (You didn't have it as Selective, which is a +1 extra when used for Area).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

Re: Rage

Right now I have it all bonuses. Sorry that wasn't clear. +8 Str and +4 Fort and Will saves don't break any PL caps that I'm aware of. It raises Fort to +10 and Will to +8...

Re: Immunity

She's not immune to drowning though. I think it would be very HARD to drown her, since she can easily shape the water away...use her swimming power to get out...any number of things. But if she actually does inhale water...she can drown. She's a normal person other than the fact she can control water with her _miiiiiiiiiind_...

Well, more or less normal.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, went over them.
> Here's something for everyone:
> 
> [sblock=Quarterback/Paragon]
> ...




I'll reshuffle things a little tonight. Just an FYI, his 'fame' complication isn't really an 'everybody hates him' thing, it's more a 'everyone in certain circles recognizes him'. Since those circles are pretty much SoCal sports fans (who he's unlikely to encounter in/near Professor X's northeastern abode) and college football recruiting junkies (who you can find anywhere, but are a kind of small subculture), it's not all that much fame.

I'd need to shuffle some points around to get enough for a hard-to-lose Device version of a costume (1 rank = 4pp for a 5pp hard to lose Device), so I'll see how that works out.


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> just don't forget that with an AoE THAT big, you're probably hitting your friends too, as well as innocent bystanders.  (You didn't have it as Selective, which is a +1 extra when used for Area).




Well, yes, I do forsee problems occuring with the area size.  However, the use of power feats (unlike extras) is optional; she could learn to scale it down after hitting everyone the first few times.  But after the first few times, would she have any friends to hit?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 16, 2007)

Wi-Fi updated in the Roll Call. Edited my other comments there into oblivion.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gwen]
> AKA spider-chick.
> Saves:
> You bought toughness out of your Saves pool, but it can't be bought like that, it has to be bought as a power, or as Constitution.
> ...




[sblock]
1.  Yeah, for some reason, I thought you could buy Toughness like the other saves.  I'll fix it.
2.  I'll probably adjust the Enhanced Dex.  I wanted Gwen to have _some_ super Dex, but not as much as her dad.
3.  Super-Senses are kind of strange.  I can't take the Uncontrolled flaw RAW, because that would apply to the entire power (which I don't want it to do).  What I was hoping to do is reduce the per-rank cost to 0.5 for each; Precog and Postcog are 4 ranks of Super-Senses, so the new cost would be 2 ranks.
4.  Yes, I want Gwen's mental blast to be sub-par.  She's just learning how to use it, and it's not intended to be super powerful right now.
5.  I might make the rest of the webs array dynamic.  I've got the pp (by fixing Toughness), so maybe that's what I'll do.

I'll try to post a corrected version soon. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 16, 2007)

I posted Lightspeed to the rogues gallery, but I still have a little more tweaking to do. 

I still need to:
1. Add quickness power
2. Possibly add Enhanced Ability: Dexterity
3. Decide if I need to add Device: Superhero Costume
4. Increase flight speed
5. Correct Attack/Combat and saves
6. Figure out how to increase toughness
7. Spend about 30 more points, not including the stuff listed above.

I'm really just waiting for Jemal to say whether its good or not before I continue. I don't want to spend the points and find out that I messed up somewhere and have to redo it. If anyone else sees something that needs correcting or improving, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

Insight - Most of that looks good.  With REgards to the super senses (And other things that are bought by-rank), I'm not sure exactly what to do yet.. 

Milagroso - Toughness is increased through one of the following: Constitution, Protection power, or Force-Field Power.
As for the rest of it, i'd prefer if the character WERE complete before I look it over, otherwise there WILL be problems with it.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2007)

[sblock=Desert Ghost]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> You only spent 91 of your skill points, you've got 1 left over if you want it.




Me and math...not friends.  Adding a SP



> You made a mistake on the Disintegration btw, it should've be:  5pp/rank, -1/rank range, X 15 ranks = 60pp.  -1 for Full Power = 59.  Full Power isn't a -1/rank FLAW, it's a -1 DRAWBACK (Drawbacks, like feats, are not based on rank, they're just straight up +/- X pp to cost).




I know full power is a drawback.  My book says 4pp/rank is base for disintegration.  Did I miss errata?



> I would suggest going with Corrosion(3pp/rank, and is basically a touch-range disintegration) and dropping the Full Power drawback.  It basically means nothing changes, but the math works out correctly.




If the math works out, I will do it, but I don't get the math:  I thought I'd spent 45 points on my attack/healing array (15 ranks at 3pp/rank=45 points-1 drawback=44 points. +1 alternate power=45 points).  If I take corrosion at 3pp/rank, but without the full-power drawback, I am now spending 46 points (15 ranks at 3pp/rank=45 points+1 alternate power=46 points).  I don't think I understand waht you are saying.  Either way, changing it to Corrosion.



> (I assume since you have a rank 15 damage effect that you made an Attack/Save DC Trade-off?  If so, please mention it on your character sheet.)




Adding trade-offs.



> Also, your combat section lists your disintegration attack as Fort+15/Toughness+20.  That's a little misleading(I know what you mean, but it's slightly confusing.  The toughness DC isn't 20 higher, its still "+15", it's just that toughness BASE Dc's are 15.) Just for the record, My calculations show it as a DC25 fort save (10+rank) followed by a DC30 Toughness(15+rank).  Maybe you should just write it like that.




Will do.  That was just an artifact of how I run M&M games, with no saving throws, instead just Defenses like in SAGA edition, and you roll for all attacks and damage.   I forgot how it was supposed to work.



> Finally, I see you have a rank in Equipment, but don't have your equipment listed..




How did that not get listed?  Oops.

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 16, 2007)

[sblock]


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> (isn't Llorona the spanish name for a woman who killed her children and then became a ghost?)



La LLorona was the name of the ghost, not the woman.  Thing is, there are hundreds of versions of the LLorona story which mostly involve the death of children (whether it be a result murder, accident, or from natural circumstances like a flood or disease).

Llorona is the name of the ghost, not the woman (there are actually several; It literally means "Crying woman."  There are actually many versions of story of La Llorona (most involve the death of her children).



> OK, well first off, your Invisibility and Flight need a PERMANENT duration (which is no cost change for either),
> [snip] and that you CAN'T turn invisible OR fly when you're 'manifesting'(Being corporeal).



Thats exactly how i wanted the powers to work.



> SO, here's how I think your Insubstantial should look:
> 
> Insubstantial 4 [26pp]: Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Permanent(materialization), Continuous (insubstantial); Affected by Electricity.  PF: Innate, Selective(Materialization) Extras: Duration: Continuous(+1), Materialize(+1, Sustained)  Flaws: Permanent(-1)
> LINKED: Invisibility [6pp]: Concealment (normal vision) 2, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; PF: Close Range, Innate; Extras: Continuous (+1); Flaws: Permanent (-1)
> LINKED: Flight 4 [8pp]: Movement, Move Action (active), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; 100mph; Extras: Continuous (+1); Flaws: Permanent (-1)



I thought I needed to buy the affects corporeal extra for insubstantial if i wanted her to be able to be able to manipulate objects while insubstantial, ie push a chair or lift a pencil. I realize that I could easily fix that with telekinesis, but I didn't want her to be able to use most of her abilities at a range.


> Also, RE: Death Touch - You know that with the Disease Extra, it means they don't take the Con drain until 1 day later, right?



Looks like I'll have to make an other alternate power then since I wanted to be able to do an "instant" drain and delayed one.  Thanks for catching the error.



> (PLus, for your Life Control array making your eyes glow - That's basically the Noticeable Drawback, though I think that's what you were basically doing anyways).
> Finally, I know it's an alt power of Life Control, but why does your ghost have Healing?



 I actually forgot to write "noticeable" before writing the eyes glow part.  Even though I didn't write it in each alternate power I was hoping that drawback would be inherent to all abilities based on it.
As far as the healing AP,  I was thinking that since she knows how to drain life force (and how to reverse the damage she caused), she might technically know how to "give" life-force, thus making her able to heal.  When I was creating that alternate power I actually thought about making it empathic so that it would remain destructive to some extent.  If need be, I'll add the empathic flaw to that power if that'll make it work better.

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

Shaggy - 
On looking, it says 4pp/rank in the M&M book and 5pp/rank in Ultimate Powers.  I'm assuming the Ultimate Powers one is the typo.
Either way it doesn't matter for now, b/c the touch range version (Corrosion) is still 3pp/rank.

As for the attack/healing array - You don't add the cost of your ALternate Powers to the points you get to distribute to your AP's. And since your healing AP COSTS 45 points, that means your main power must be at least 45 points BEFORE the alternate power feat.  with the full-power drawback it would be 44, meaning you'd have to loose a rank of healing.

Relique - 
Affects Corporeal added to your Insubstantial does not allow you to 'affect' the real world, b/c you have NO strength score when insubstantial.  The way you're currently set up, you're invisible, intangible, Floating, and CAN'T touch anything without manifesting.  there's no way to change the 'can't touch anything' part except by manifesting.  That's what makes incorporeal.. well, "incorporeal".
*L* I just realized how you could do it.. Telekinesis Touch range   It 'technically' works, though for a normal person it would be basically a variant strength score.  For an insubstantial character, it 'looks' like you're moving stuff, but you're not actually moving it physically..  

I have no problem with the healing itself, just was wondering why a 'ghost' character could do it.  If you think it fits, then hey - It's YOUR character, have fun.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Milagroso - Toughness is increased through one of the following: Constitution, Protection power, or Force-Field Power.
> As for the rest of it, i'd prefer if the character WERE complete before I look it over, otherwise there WILL be problems with it.




Okay, that makes sense. I'll go ahead and make the corrections and spend the rest of the points now and update the character on the other thread.

For the toughness, there is some precedent for me to be able to increase her con. I'll look over some of the other items you mentioned.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As for the attack/healing array - You don't add the cost of your ALternate Powers to the points you get to distribute to your AP's. And since your healing AP COSTS 45 points, that means your main power must be at least 45 points BEFORE the alternate power feat.  with the full-power drawback it would be 44, meaning you'd have to loose a rank of healing.




But if both the Corrosion and the Healing have the Full-Power Drawback, which is -1 from the final cost, aren't both powers coming in at a 44pp pricetag?
3pp/rank at 15 ranks=45 pp-1 drawback=44pp
5pp/rank at 9 ranks=45 pp-1 drawback=44pp:therefore, Healing 9 is a valid Alternate array to Corrosion 15, yes?

I just realized I screwed up my equipment.  Fixing it soon.


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2007)

Disintegration was changed to 5/rank by UP.  Instead of being Blast+Drain Toughness (Ranged), it became Blast + Drain Toughness (Ranged, Affects Objects).  Since objects and constructs are Immune to Fort effects, it was decided that there needed to be a special extra to allow the toughness drain to work as intended.  Otherwise, the immunity on constructs would be circumvented for free. On the bright side, constructs can no longer make a toughness save against the Drain portion of the attack.

-------------------------------------

Affects Corporeal could be bought on your normal STR bonus to allow interaction with objects.  But touch TK with it is pretty cheap too.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2007)

Question: Don't we have more pp than PL 11 should?  PL 11, according to the book, is 165 - 179pp.  Not that I'm complaining; I like more points to play with.


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Question: Don't we have more pp than PL 11 should?  PL 11, according to the book, is 165 - 179pp.  Not that I'm complaining; I like more points to play with.




PL and the number of power points are no longer strictly linked; the chart is the book is a default value only.  Generally, more points per PL means more broadly competent characters.  If you assume that X amount of points per PL will go towards PL related traits, then more points means more secondary powers, skill sets, etc can be purchased.  Of course, the points can also go towards things like Linked attacks or Autofire.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2007)

Gwen has been updated in the RG thread. 

I moved the Super-Movement effects out of the Webs array.  Made more sense mechanically that way.  She's a little more Defense based than Toughness based now (and has the appropriate trade-off listed).  I also fixed that strange problem with her Mental Blast by giving it an additional flaw (the pp/rank is now in line with the rest of the array so she can use it at full ranks if need be).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 17, 2007)

I updated LLorona.

I pretty much gave her the suggested alterations to her powers. With that said, she now has touch ranged telekineses, her healing ap became "temporary" in nature,  and she also  now two versions of death touch ap.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

Shaggy - Full-power is NOT a drawback for HEALING, as there's no downside to it at all.

Victim - Corrosion says it affects Objects, too.

Insight - Yes, you have an extra 15 PP over the 'norm' for PL11, but you have to spend much of it in places of my choosing, thus I think it balances out fairly well.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 17, 2007)

Lightspeed is done and ready for review. I've made some changes.

Added four photos
 Lightspeed avatar
 Example of Light Control
 Example of Cloud Form
 Julie Power

Added web links to Wikipedia for the curious
Added the following feats
Defensove Roll 2
Evasion 2
Improved Init 1
Defensive Attack
Improved Block 1
Power Attack

Corrected Healing powers
Corrected Density Powers
Added Enhanced Ability: Dexterity
Added Enhanced Ability: Constitution
Increased flight speed from 4 to 6.

Reformatted saves and combat.

Added +2 to attack and defense

Added minor corrections to the bio, flavor text for flight power, and added some more information about the character.
The only thing I couldn't do was add information on her superhero costume. But I'm hoping I won't need to since I ran out of points anyway. If I do, please let me know and I'll see if I can work it in. I might be able to garner 1 point if I can take the drawback Full Power from the Blast: Kinetic DAP of Corrosion 8. Feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay, I've made some tweaks to Eric.
- dropped wealth benefit to rank 1
- dropped the set-up feat as he can't really use it
- made the costume's protection noticeable (and so reduced the cost by 1)
- added Equipment 3 for an iPhone, sports car, and masterwork laptop


----------



## Caros (Aug 17, 2007)

Heh, finally got time to add him. Alchemist is up for approval in the RG.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

First, again I'd like to ask that everybody who hasn't allready done so please fix the following on their sheet: 
Show ranks for skills, as well as total modifier.
Show how much of your attack/defense is base.  Same for saves.

Milagroso - Drawbacks/Flaws on AP's don't give you extra points, they affect how many points it costs in the array, though, meaning with enough you can have an AP of higher than normal rank.

Insight & Drerek- Your background's are still not up.  Particularily I need to know Why/how long you've been at the school.  (For Colosus, you can just cut&Paste a bit from WIki, but I'd prefer if he had SOME uniqueness from the original)

Victim - I see that Temper is 15 PHYSICALLY.. how old is she ACTUALLY.  Why/how long has she been at Xaviers.

Caros - Glad to see you finally posted Alchemist.  I been hounding you for how long? 
Looks good.


ALLRIGHT, Current Roster at the school(by Seniority): 

Lobo Lurker - Kenny Degeorge (Wi-Fi) - 15 y/o Caucasian male (7th year)
Caros - Nicolas Asher (Alchemist) - 16 y/o Caucasian male (4th year)
Relique du Madde - Miranda Del Flores (Llorona) - 16 y/o Latina Female (2nd year)
Shayuri - Astrid Moore (Calypso) - 17 y/o Caucasian female (1st/2nd? year)
ShaggySpellsword - Xi'an Chi Xan (Desert Ghost) - 17 y/o Asian male (1st/2nd? year)
Milagroso - Julie Power (Lightspeed) - 14 y/o Caucasian female (1st year)
Drothgery - Eric Hassel (Quarterback/Paragon) - 17 y/o Caucasian male (1st year)
Insight - Gwen Distefano - 16 y/o Caucasian female (1st year)
Victim - Temperance Ashley Smith (Temper) - 15 y/o Mixed Female (X year)
Drerek - Peter Rasputin (Colosus) - 20 y/o Russian Male (X year)


OK, that's 10 characters, so I'm going to start the IC thread ASAP.  Please complete any last minute fixes.

*SPECIAL NOTE: IF you want in but your name's not on the list, just post your character and make a note here about it so I can look it over.  I currently am not limiting the players.*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2007)

ALSO, I've decided on who has been picked to be 'trainees' for spots on the X-men this year, due to various reasons (IF they want to be.  If not please tell me and I'll remove your character.)  Following are those who the Teachers (NOT neccesarily my personal opinion) thinks would make good X-men, and why (With notation as to who thinks it)

Julie Power (Lightspeed) - Has experience as a super hero, and with coaching could regain control of her powers.  Is more mature than when her siblings died. {Professor X}
Eric Hassel (Quarterback/Paragon)  - Leadership potential.  Good all-around candidate {Cyclops}
Gwen Distefano - Useful combat powers, inteligent, seems level headed. {Beast}
Temperance Ashley Smith (Temper) - Very good combatant, however needs training in control {Jean Grey}
Peter Rasputin (Colosus) - Tinman is Strong, Tough, and knows how to fight. 'Nuff said {Wolverine}

AS to those of you who WEREN'T picked, and are curious why(Again the professors/teachers reason, not mine.)

Kenny Degeorge (Wi-Fi) - Very useful skills, but not necesarily a good combatant. Good Backup when needed.{Cyclops}
Nicolas Asher (Alchemist) - A bit too powerful for his own good, needs to learn Humility and teamwork. {Beast}
Miranda Del Flores (Llorona) - Would make a good scout, but needs more control and focus on her powers.{Jean Grey}
Astrid Moore (Calypso) - High level power, but only with regards to controling water.. Good back-up for certain situations.{Professor X}
Xi'an Chi Xan (Desert Ghost) - Was once a soldier.  Exposing him to battle this soon could be bad for his mental health. {Profesor X}

For the record, any of you who WANT to get onto the X-men training team can feel free to try 'proving' yourself to your teachers.  Also, these are not things your character KNOWS that the teachers think of them, these are parts of your 'file', which MOST students don't have access to. (Wi-fi, Alchemist, Llorona could get them easy enough without leaving a trace)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2007)

Cool. Be prepared for obscure sports metaphors in combat scenes...


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2007)

I've updated Gwen's saving throws and background.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 17, 2007)

Woot! This is very exciting. I can't wait to start.

Oh!  A question though, is our PbP going to be on one particular day or just every day posting whenever?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 17, 2007)

A possible scout candidate, sweet.  Now only if LLorona could figure out how to prove herself worthy in Jean Grays eyes...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 17, 2007)

Just curious, what exactly are the (game) ramifications of not being on the 'potential new x-men' team? Does that just mean that there's certain stuff that some of us don't participate in? 

Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2007)

Yar, that was my concern too. If I'd known that, I would have chosen a less limited concept.


----------



## Victim (Aug 17, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Victim - I see that Temper is 15 PHYSICALLY.. how old is she ACTUALLY.  Why/how long has she been at Xaviers.




Her physical and actual age are only off by around half a year; it's not really a problem for her yet.

My original idea was that Temper had only just arrived at the Institute, but I'm not sure how that'd work if she's already been selected for their new team.  I suppose telepathy would make a rapid screening process much more viable.  It'd certainly set up a point of conflict/interaction - she'd effectively be coming out of nowhere and 'stealing' someone's spot.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure what will happen is that the characters who are "x-man trainees" may be sent on some missions which the rest will not be able to be involved in directly (that is direct under X-Men supervision).  BUT, remember, Jamal said he wanted this game to be open ended and character driven, so if anything, I'd expect that if a mission does come up, the non-trainee characters will be able to find something to occupy ourselves, after all, you don't have to be an X-Man to be a mutant superhero.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to post my character in the RG.  Can I still join?


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 18, 2007)

So, seeing as how this is my first PbP, can anyone give me any tips? Also, will the link for the IC thread (which I presume means In Character) be posted here?


----------



## Victim (Aug 18, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> So, seeing as how this is my first PbP, can anyone give me any tips? Also, will the link for the IC thread (which I presume means In Character) be posted here?




As you can tell from the process of starting a game, they progress at a slow pace.  Try to post regularly, but don't burn yourself out.  A free for all conversation is generally going to be better to set up than a one on one, since it's not going to constrained as much by the slower poster.  Combat will usually be rarer and slower (because of the bottleneck factor mentioned above).

Check the sticky in the IC (yeah, that means In Character) forum.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Victim. I checked it the IC forum "Playing the Game", but I didn't find it. Maybe it isn't there yet. I just don't want to miss it.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2007)

There's no IC thread for this game yet that I'm aware of.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 19, 2007)

Ah okay. Thanks. I'll wait patiently.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

Nope, no IC thread *YET*

Imerak - GO ahead.

As for Posting - Whenever you can, I prefer more often to less often, I'll probably be updating dayly if anybody's interacting with NPCs, every few days to keep things going if it starts to slow, and I'll try to post a storyline 'boost' at least once a week.  
Remember, it's supposed to be mainly about the interactions between the students & each other, as well as with their teachers, other students, and outsiders(when/if you choose to head into town), all of which will be NPC'd by me.


Relique had it right about the Trainees.  I didn't want a bunch of uber-fighters, I wanted a bunch of STUDENTS, some of whom could be trained to be X-men.  That doesn't mean the rest of you can't be heroes, or that you won't have stuff to do.  It just means that they're 'officially' being trained.. at the moment.  As you know, many things change in a comic world.
All of you will still have sessions in the danger room, to gauge/control your powers and see how they may help in dangerous situations.  
Also note that all of the 'normal students' have something going for them..

Wi-fi & Llorona are excellent scouts, Calypso's water powers when the DO come into play will be exceedingly useful, Alchemists powers are - as stated - pretty much Omega level, and Desert Ghost is an ex-soldier.

I had stated several times near the beginning that I wasn't going to gaurantee anybody a spot on the X-men.  ANd believe me, if I thought you were going with the concept you thought was more likely to get you on the team, instead of the one that was more fun, I wouldn't have let you in the game in the first place.  I LIKE all of the characters, which is rare in a game with so many players.  

And finally, don't worry - the Trainees will NOT be getting an undue amount of extra screentime, and you can give yourself extra screen-time and 'adventure options' if you're inventive.  Go to the mall, start a band, get in a fight with a random student who made a bad joke about you.  I'll try to stick something in if I think someone's getting wall-flowery.

Also, the big storyline that I do have planned (which will come in down the line) will require all of your skills to resolve.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

Imerak - I read through Molly, and it looks good, but there are a couple things: 
[sblock=Molly]
Your boost should be Personal(-1flaw), as Molly can't make OTHERS stronger (Unless you're changing that).
I would also suggest using the extra points from that to purchase "total Fade(+1)" so that your boosted str and con stay so boosted for 2 minutes, after which it ALL goes away, and the tiredness sets in. (IIRC, Molly's strength didn't fade with time, as is normal for 'boost', but rather just came and went.)
Also, as it stands your math seems off for powers..
Boost 20 STR and 20 CON(linked), Tiring, should cost 20pp.
Super-Strength 15 (Sustained duration, Tiring, PF:Groundstrike) is 9pp(In fact upping it to Super Strength 16 would cost the exact same).
Immovable6 is 6pp
Mind Shield 6 is 6pp.
Total on that is... 41pp, not 74 as you listed.

Also, don't forget to include the +6 from your mind shield in your Will save.

And finally, I note that you only have a +8 defense mod.  Perhaps with the extra points you have you should buy a 3 pt trade-off for toughness, and give yourself some protection?  Or maybe more con in your 'super' mode.


Also, I notice that your background basically takes you up to the beginning of the Runaways series and I assume we'll be going from there with you at the school instead.  As I have no problem messing with Continuity, that's fine, but I WOULD like to know _why_ Molly's at the school.
[/sblock]

On another note, I'm Typing an IC thread up now.  should be up within the hour.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2007)

Just dropping a link in here...

In-character thread


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks, drothgery.  I went out & forgot to post that.
BONUS XP!!!  too bad the system doesn't use xp, eh?


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> thanks, drothgery.  I went out & forgot to post that.
> BONUS XP!!!  too bad the system doesn't use xp, eh?




Eric can always use more Hero Points


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, thank you. I'm glad I was able to get a post in. I didn't want to be the first, but most certainly not the last.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

One thing:
Normally outside of combat I've no problem with people 'making up' deatils of their own (As Milagroso did in his post with the bank hostages), but when it deals with important NPCs (Such as the supervillains), I'd prefer if you left that part up to me.  In this case it's allright as it doesn't make much difference, but BLOB is in there too, standing near the door.  And he's kinda hard to miss.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

Oops. I guess we can call that a failed Notice check for Lightspeed. 

Sorry, I didn't know what to do. Its my newbness coming out here. Should I have just flown up in the sky and waited for further orders? Any advice will do. Meanwhile, I'm reading over some other IC threads to get a feel for how PbP is done.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

PBP works basically the same as normal gaming.  You state what you're doing, And I would tell you the results.  In a face-to-face game, you wouldn't tell your GM "I fly by the door, look in, and this is what I see", you would say "I fly by the door and look in, WHAT do I see?"

As I stated, though, i have no problem with you guys giving your own details.. so long as they're not major things related to combat/Important NPCs.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

I understand. I expect we won't have anymore problems with that.


----------



## Victim (Aug 20, 2007)

Advice for IC actions, or OOC stuff?  OOC, it's usually not so good to presume results.  

IC, we're just brainstorming until Gwen's scrying results come in.  But Lightspeed could go Insub, then in the next round zoom through the walls to get to the hostages, switch to shrinking, and then use Quickness to release the hostages from whatever restraint they have.  Alternatively, Corrode something now to charge up your Blast, so your options are more open once battle is joined.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, Results are in.

Also, Since this is your first 'training' mission, Xavier put Colosus in charge b/c he's the oldest & Most experience (even though Eric's the 'leadership' type character).  If he shows enough potential (through suggestions/etc), that may change.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been mulling this over for a bit... but I guess now is a good time to bring it up. I don't think it is possible for me to disintegrate matter and then go insubstantial. If I did, where would all that energy go? Would it continue to be stored within my atoms? Would I then be a glowing fog? 

I don't mind if I can't do both, as I've been considering it to be impossible anyway, but I'd prefer some adjudication on the matter.


----------



## Victim (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure I'm fond Turquoise as a color.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

Its not bad, I was going to try it next but I think I'm going to stick with plum for this character.


----------



## Caros (Aug 20, 2007)

Just a quick heads up for anyone who wants to try to link anyone into my character.

Wi-Fi, Jemal suggested to me that we might be well set off knowing each other. Both of us have been in the school ages by comparison, and our powers are somewhat complimentry. Just a thought =)

Also, Alchemist is somewhat of a ladies man with a string of ex's. Anyone who'd like to play one... *laugh* Yeah, you get it ^_^;


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

To those contemplating colour - I don't really care which you pick.  I'll be using colours for the more important NPC's/Villains, but if they happen to be the same as you want to use, go ahead, it won't bother me.

Milagroso - I see no reason the energy WOULDN'T stay with you when you fog-out, unless you want to take that as a power-loss drawback.  Energy isn't matter, thus being incorporeal shouldn't affect the fact that you have some inside you.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

Your call. However, I agree that it would make a nice drawback. Some limitation on her power.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm assuming that in this reality, Cerebro(Cerebra?) looks like how it did in the X-men movies.  If this is the case, then LLorona only managed to see Cerebro's outer controll room/monitoring station and not the actual room itself.   If anything, LLorona might have been afraid that Professor X would have known been able to discover her intrusion if she would have stepped into the room.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm gonna go with the movie interpretation of Cerebro.

Milagroso - If you want to use that as a drawback, go ahead.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

VICTIM - I note you still haven't included any background for Temper other than "she's got powers and is working on controlling them"...
WHY is she here? what was her life like beforehand?
Your IC posts sound like ex-military, not a 16 year-old who's just recently become a mutant.  If you could add some background info (Such as why she would have been subject to getting shot, and why her attitude is so destructive).
There was nothing in the background to indicate any instability, or she probably wouldn't have been chosen for this excercise...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

RE: THE BANK

There is only the one entrance, which is currently a gaping hole(aprox 10' tall 15' wide) in the front of the bank.  
Considering it's slowing several super-villains, busting in THROUGH the vault (Which takes up the entire back) probably won't work..
THOUGH, if you wish to try vapourizing the back wall of the vault, destroying whatever happens to be in that section, and giving the villans an escape route, go ahead. 
Some options would be: going in through the side (Easier to blow out the wall), or the front where the 'door' was, while your comrades distract Sabretooth/Blob, Or coming through the ceiling (though not the vault part probably).
ALSO, anybody wishing to shoot through the open 'front door' can hit either Blob or Sabretooth at a -4 for cover.  The vault cannot be seen from outside.

The point of the excercise is to see what you guys do left to your own devices.  Don't be scared that it's not going to go off with military precision - You're kids.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ALSO, remember that BOOST doesn't increase RANK, it increases Power Points equal to the rank of the Boost.  SO Boost 10 gives 10 pp to each Power they have.  Also remember that they fade at the rate of 1pp/round, meaning next round everybody looses 1 rank of each of those enhanced traits.
> 
> Perhaps Eric should invest in Total Fade or Slow Fade in the future.




Probably. But this is the use of his Boost power that he has the least experience with; he didn't know he _could_ do it until coming to Xavier's school. The large-area Dexterity Boost, he's used a lot (largely unconciously, as a little extra Dex can go a long way in helping someone avoid a tackle), so it has Slow Fade, isn't Tiring, and doesn't Fade. Unfortunately, with his current team it's either overkill (Lightspeed and Gwen have amazing dexterity anyway) or of limitted use (Colossus and Temper don't generally bother to get out of the way).

In my first build, the 'Boost Powers' power was Unreliable, but that made using it impractical, so I changed the power flaws.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay, for M&M in combat, I roll an Attack Roll mod'd by Attack bonus and a damage roll (d20) modded by strength?  Is that correct?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

nope, you don't roll damage.
You roll an attack roll, and then if you hit they make a Toughness save, DC = 15 + your Save DC modifier. (Which depends on what rank the attack you're using is)

ALSO, RE: IC paragon's action : Total Defense is +4 dodge bonus as a full-round action.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 21, 2007)

What is the save DC if Colossus is just swinging his fist?  It's not technically a power although his power does make him super strong and dense.


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> What is the save DC if Colossus is just swinging his fist?  It's not technically a power although his power does make him super strong and dense.




In his Steel form, Colossus has 40 STR.  That's a +15 damage bonus from the STR stat mod (DC 30 toughness save for no effect, failure by 1-4 penalizes the target's future toughness saves, failure by 5-9=penalty and Stunned for a round, failure by 10-14=stunned and staggered, failure by 15+=KO).


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2007)

Umm, should we use some webdice and do our own rolls, or are you getting them?

BTW, I think Total Defense might only be a standard action (which admittedly does not seem significant in this situation).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

As stated in my IC post, you can use invisiblecastle provided you use your character name to roll and link the roll in your post.

Unarmed attacks use your STR as damage.  Colossus punching would be +7 attack for a DC 30 toughness save.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 21, 2007)

So, if I'm taking the +1/-1 tradeoff as you suggested, what would be my attack for my strike and blast?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

Milagroso - ? It wouldn't change.  You haven't maxed your attack bonus, thus you wouldn't miss the PL cap.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 21, 2007)

So.. if were to make an attack with my Blast: Kinetic I would roll 1d20+18 (the 8 being my rank for Corrosive, DAP Blast: Kinetic and the 10 from my base attack?). 

Or is it just 1d20+8?


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> So.. if were to make an attack with my Blast: Kinetic I would roll 1d20+18 (the 8 being my rank for Corrosive, DAP Blast: Kinetic and the 10 from my base attack?).
> 
> Or is it just 1d20+8?




It'd be 1d20+10 from your base attack.  The power rank determines the save DC if/when you hit, not your attack bonus.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

REPOSTED: 
VICTIM - I note you still haven't included any background for Temper other than "she's got powers and is working on controlling them"...
WHY is she here? what was her life like beforehand?
Your IC posts sound like ex-military, not a 16 year-old who's just recently become a mutant. If you could add some background info (Such as why she would have been subject to getting shot, and why her attitude is so destructive).


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2007)

Right, I know.  Sorry.  I've been trying to come up with some structure for assembling the anecdotes and factoids I've come up with, but ideas in that department have been lacking, especially since I don't want to use the same style I just did.  I'll just start throwing out my ideas soon.

I did feel that information in the initial pitch justified a somewhat more combative skillset and attitude, but I haven't 'reprinted' it.  But I can have her ease off some.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I'm going to rule Defensive Stance as similar to Fighting Defensively from D&D.. you HAVE to make an attack roll to use it. Otherwise there's no downside for a +2 defense, as the stance itself doesn't require any action.




Hmm... it seems to me that there ought to be some sort of mechanic for using a non-attack skill/power defensively.


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, you could Bluff as a move action (taking the -5), then throw a weak Defensive Attack with the standard.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Well, you could Bluff as a move action (taking the -5), then throw a weak Defensive Attack with the standard.




That works. Though if feinting via Bluff is opposed by Attack instead of by Sense Motive, it's less likely to work, but it's still worth a try...

Edit: Eric's actions have been updated accordingly.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

BTW, still Waiting on Lobo Lurker and ShaggySpellsword in the IC thread...  Wi-Fi and Desert Ghost, where are you?



> Hmm... it seems to me that there ought to be some sort of mechanic for using a non-attack skill/power defensively.



The problem is there's no downside to taking a penalty to your attack rolls if you're not making an attack roll.  I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> The problem is there's no downside to taking a penalty to your attack rolls if you're not making an attack roll.  I'm open to suggestions.




Well, as I said, I've updated Eric's actions so now he is making an attack (which missed horribly with a natural 1), then Bluffing as a move action (and so taking a -5).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry, missed that we'd started.

I posted in the IC, and I updated my sheet with equipment and rebalanced my powers so that the disintegration breaks down objects as well as people (especially since I want to be able to destroy wall/sentinals since I don't want to hurt people with it).  Now the power affects objects but takes a full-round action to activate (since it takes a few seconds of contact before the touch completely destroys something.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

So Kitty's a student in this time line..   That actually helps out a lot since since I was wondering what her age was going to be in this time line.   I just wonder which other elements bits and pieces of her various backgrounds has also came into play..  

Anyways, what is her current 'codename' so I could fix that one post where I referred to her as Shadowcat.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like it's Shadowcat. 

All's well!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

She'll always be ShadowKitty to me. 

ON a related note, most mutants are open house if you want to introduce one as an NPC yourself. If I had specific plans that run contrary to it, I'll inform you so we can change, but usually it shouldn't be a problem.
*One thing right now : Iceman is neither a student OR a teacher at the moment.*


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2007)

Derek could go with Phase.  Phases aren't quite the same as states of matter, but they should be close enough for comic book physics.  And Phase sounds cooler, I think.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

Jemal - 
I had a feeling Miranda's question was going to be evil, I wasn't sure how evil though. lol 
Anyways, beyond what victem stated, I'm pretty sure you might have to create a psuedo-scientific word if you wanted to get "hyper scientific" with it since special universal term to describe a phase change is "phase transition." 

Shayuri -
You rock. ha ha ha!  My mind blanked on the different names of the different chemical transitions.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

.... then again..  phrases translated into bad german also tend to be cool..

Phase transition  ----> Phase-Übergang


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Bahaha...I admit, I had to look up the gas to solid one. And I didn't know gas to plasma was ionization. It sort of makes sense in hindsight, but I'd never seen that term used to describe a phase transition...

Ah well.

Hey, Jemal...there's a little overlap in Calypso's power and Iceman's. He can create ice, shape it...but she can TK it around too. It'd be interesting to see how their powers interact. I expect he'd have the advantage over ice, since he's more focused...but what happens when she starts melting it? Hee.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

That's where you get in to the Telekinesis VS Magneto debate.
Shouldn't Jean Grey be able to just stop him from moving stuff by moving it the opposite direction?
Well, she could, but.. he's MAGNETO! Too powerful 4 her.
Also remember that Iceman's an Omega-level mutant.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Well yeah, but how's that represented in game stats? 

I'm just teasing.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe he's have an "X" ranked power or his power level for that ability brakes the power level limits by like 5?


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2007)

Sometimes Iceman is Omega level, sometimes he trips people with little ice slicks.  I think the ranking depends as much on scope as rank.  IIRC, Iceman can freeze huge areas at full power - even at fairly average ranks that's a devastating ability.  Magneto isn't just stronger than Jean (funny how little her codename is used) in terms of TK on metal, he has a billion tricks and add ons for his power too.  The ability to control something outside one's direct perception makes a huge difference.  It's the difference between Calypso needing water to do her thing, and Calypso having access to ground water everywhere she goes (or the water inside other people's bodies).  

IIRC, the first X-men movie has a power contest between Jean and Magneto.  She uses her TK to stop a bullet fired via Magneto (of course, that's more Deflect).  He replies by controlling all the guns at the scene instead of just one.

Second chance or Ultimate Effort could make it usually difficult to negate the higher tier power with countering, thus increasing its effective level without extra ranks.


----------



## Caros (Aug 22, 2007)

Err, just checking... But I was always under the impression that Magnito actually stopped the bullet himself. The scene was to show that even under the worst of circumstances he's not really a killer.

He comments something along the lines of "I don't think I can stop them all" In reference after her prepares to fire the other guns... a sort of "This time I am not bluffing"


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Err, just checking... But I was always under the impression that Magnito actually stopped the bullet himself. The scene was to show that even under the worst of circumstances he's not really a killer.
> 
> He comments something along the lines of "I don't think I can stop them all" In reference after her prepares to fire the other guns... a sort of "This time I am not bluffing"




Hmm, perhaps a rewatch is in order; it's been awhile.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

yes, Magneto stops the bullet himself. *Puts away DVD*
personaly, I Consider Magneto himself to be Omega level.. As I reckon it, Omega's have pretty much unlimited power in their field.. Iceman can do anything with Ice, Mr Immortal CAN'T be killed (As opposed to Wolverine who 'theoretically' can, and doesn't Instant-regen), and Magneto's powers have never shown any real limits (Other than minor artistic license, and/or Magneto being tired/injured).  Remember, his power isn't 'METAL', as in he can't create metal, it's MAGNETISM.  (He creates and manipulates magnetic fields, and within that niche, there's nothing he can't do, including create a magetic force-field that's proven to be impenetrable to... well, anything.)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmm...does that mean that I can't take other powers relating to water? I was eventually planning to give her abilities relating to water in bodies...and more weather control too.

How much does not being "omega" hobble me?


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2007)

It's a little cheesy to revise Eric's actions a third time, especially after an attack roll with a natural 1, but when I looked at the rules last night it looked like Total Defense was a standard action, not a full action as I'd originally thought. So what I want him to do is Total Defense as a standard action, and then Feint as a move action (Bluff with a -5 penalty).

What I've got him doing now is attacking from a defensive stance and flubbing completely, and then Feinting as a move action; I originally had him Feinting from a Defensive Stance instead of attacking, and that won't work.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 22, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Just a quick heads up for anyone who wants to try to link anyone into my character.
> 
> Wi-Fi, Jemal suggested to me that we might be well set off knowing each other. Both of us have been in the school ages by comparison, and our powers are somewhat complimentry. Just a thought =)
> 
> Also, Alchemist is somewhat of a ladies man with a string of ex's. Anyone who'd like to play one... *laugh* Yeah, you get it ^_^;



 This is satisfactory to me.   [knowing each other, not being one of your ex's]

Sorry all, I have no internet Sun-Tues as I just moved and can only get online at my home "office" that's in my old house. That should change in about 20 days.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

Shayuri - Not at all.  the only X-men who are Omega are Iceman and Pheonix, and there's only about a half-dozen others.  Do you consider Professor X 'hobbled'?

Until you have unlimited control over water, you're not omega.

Also of note, Alchemist has been erroneously labelled as an Omega, but he's not.  He doesn't, for example, have the ability to change the chemical composition of something he's modifying, and since his power is transmutation, that means he doesn't control ALL of it's aspects... 
yet.

Just like Calypso.

drothgery - Hmm, wadayaknow, total defense IS a standard action... "instead of attacking, you can use your standard action to defend yourself... +4 ac"
Feel free to revise.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 22, 2007)

Okay, I posted the revised Molly in the RG thread.  Took me a while to find something to spend the extra points on.  Hopefully you'll find someplace to squeeze me in soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

One thing's for sure... I'm not going to even attempted to make LLorona into an omega leveled life-force manipulator..  the thought of what might happen if she were to loose it would make M-day* look like a picnic  (Although I do have to admit, being able to spontaneously create life would be kick ass).



*Thank god we are not on the main Marvel time line..


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> drothgery - Hmm, wadayaknow, total defense IS a standard action... "instead of attacking, you can use your standard action to defend yourself... +4 ac"
> Feel free to revise.




Okay, that's my final answer  (Quarterback's actions revised for a final time for this round).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Huh! I would have thought Xavier was Omega if Iceman was...but its all good. I see now I had an overly broad view of what Omega meant. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2007)

Since, as I said, I have very few ranks in Knowledge (comic lore)... is the Blob big enough to be considered Large or even Huge? I'm asking because Quarterback's normal combat tactics are based on teamwork effects and grappling (he's got improved pin and improved trip; he was the best athlete at his rather smallish and rather exclusive high school, so while he gathered more fame as a quarterback, he played safety on defense too, and so does know how to tackle), and he'd normally try a trip attack as a follow-on to the feint. But if that doesn't look like it'll work (because the Blob's too big or otherwise looks unusually stable), he may just slug the guy.


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm not sure if Blob would be counted as Large (maybe), but he is supposed to be extremely heavy and nearly immoveable IIRC.  

You could go for a foe swap.  Eric might have an easier time hitting Sabretooth than Colossus, while the steel russian's strength should be able hurt the massive Blob.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

If I recall right, Blob would almost certainly count as Large as far as pure mass goes. His powers would also make him all but immune to grapples, trips, etc...

But I shouldn't say more. He has weaknesses, but this is what the Danger Room is for...figuring things out on your own.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

Blob is about 6' tall and weighs several hundred pounds, IIRC.  Hence, DENSITY.  I rule Large sized simply by matter of Girth, and give him 4 ranks Growth.
IMMOVABILITY and Super-strength are his primary powers.
Also of note, he's withstood Gunfire, low-grade missiles, Explosives, and about 50/50 WOLVERINES CLAWS.  Punch him in the face or loose yer hand.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Blob is about 6' tall and weighs several hundred pounds, IIRC.  Hence, DENSITY.  I rule Large sized simply by matter of Girth, and give him 4 ranks Growth.
> IMMOVABILITY and Super-strength are his primary powers.
> Also of note, he's withstood Gunfire, low-grade missiles, Explosives, and about 50/50 WOLVERINES CLAWS.  Punch him in the face or loose yer hand.




Originally he was 5 ft. 10 in tall, and weighed 510 lbs., but after further mutation he grew to 8 ft. tall 976 lbs. 

So it depends on which version you are using.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanx, H4H, I couldn't find actual stats for him online, so was going by memory.  
Nice to know you're still following along, btw.   Remember you're free to join anytime you like.
*J01N T3H D4RK S1D3*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

Arr...and I don't think you'd really lose your hand. He's not damage resistant because his skin is hyperdense or anything. It's because his fat tissue is super-absorbent...impacts on it lose their force and fail to penetrate.

So hit him in the belly...and you're up to your elbow in stretchy, sweaty skin...and lard.

EW


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> So hit him in the belly...and you're up to your elbow in stretchy, sweaty skin...and lard.




Hence the 'loose yer hand' quote.  Didn't mean it'd bust, meant good luck retreiving.


----------



## Insight (Aug 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hence the 'loose yer hand' quote.  Didn't mean it'd bust, meant good luck retreiving.




I'm almost certain Colossus tried to punch the Blob at some point and his hand just went in... and he couldn't get it out.  I think this was early on in Colossus' career.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah, later he just decided to shoulder-check and try to throw blob(I think him & Hulk are the only two heroes to ever successfully throw BLOB when Blob didn't want to move).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 23, 2007)

Reminds me oh Hulk hogan vs Andre the Giant (or was it Bam-Bam Bigelow?) back at wrestlemania 4.  All I remember was that hogan flipped the guy then everyone in the audience went bezerk.  

Of course, what always amazes me is that no one ever goes after the legs..  I guess elbowing and punching the blob's gut is more heroic then doing a groin shot before taking out his legs.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, it's not that simple. Blob -sticks to the ground-.

When Colossus threw him, he ripped out the floor...which was still stuck to Blob's feet.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm almost certain Colossus tried to punch the Blob at some point and his hand just went in... and he couldn't get it out.  I think this was early on in Colossus' career.




X-Men #141 (I think) He then fought him in X-Men #225 where I believe the said knocking _Blob back_ happened. This however was after he was injured by Riptide during the Mutant Massacre and "healed" by Magneto. Which strengthened his Osmium form and made him stronger.

Among those Blob has done that to are Hulk, Spidey, Colossus, and Hercules.

Hulk managed to knock him out by squeezing his insides while his hands were trapped.
Hulk also has uprooted the Blob at least once.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Reminds me oh Hulk hogan vs Andre the Giant (or was it Bam-Bam Bigelow?) back at wrestlemania 4.  All I remember was that hogan flipped the guy then everyone in the audience went bezerk.




Or the first time Hacksaw Jim Dugan knocked over YokoZuna. HEh, I remember watching that & cheering.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Thanx, H4H, I couldn't find actual stats for him online, so was going by memory.
> Nice to know you're still following along, btw.   Remember you're free to join anytime you like.
> *J01N T3H D4RD S1D3*





LOL thanks


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 23, 2007)

I assume that most combatants would know more or less what the blob weighs and just discard the idea of going after him where he's heaviest.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Or the first time Hacksaw Jim Dugan knocked over YokoZuna. HEh, I remember watching that & cheering.





I unfortunately didn't see that happen. I went to the bath room and when I came yokozuna was on the ground.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting. Unfortunately, due to a temporary shift in my life, I will be unable to post as regularly or as often I would like. But its only temporary. 2-4 weeks at the most. I'll probably be able to post once or twice a week... maybe more. I hope it doesn't slow the game down.

If it looks like it might, please just put me in the wings or something. But please don't drop me. Feel free to NPC me for awhile, if you like. 

I completely forgot to modify my character sheet to show my skills with the attributes and the ranks, sorry. The one for my Hide should be 12 (5 Dex, 7 ranks).

I have no idea how many Hero Points I'm suppose to have. I'll check the book again when its next to me. 

P.S. I'm sorry if my lack of knowledge in M&M is making combat more difficult. I'm sure I'll pick it up as we go along.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 24, 2007)

I ended up fixing a semi minor error on Miranda's character sheet:  Her Rank for Life control power was one pl less then it should have been.  I also applied her Glowing Eyes Drawback to the pp total then used the pp I gained to give her a sense life force alternate power.  I also noticed an error in her telekenisis (she didn't have affects coporeal), so solved that mistake (by changing her extra from damaging to affects coporeal).

While I was at it, I made her "Maddening Wail" into a slective touch range area affect power (which I think works better then having it be ranged).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

Relique - All good.

Milagroso - Don't worry, I'll take care of julie for ya.
As for HeroPoints, it's 1 flat, Plus one each time you took the luck feat.   You don't have Luck, so you have 1HP.  You can gain more IN GAME whenever you have to face one of your complications, or when the DM does something that gives you one (such as DM Fiat, or using the equivalent of extra effort/HP for a badguy).


----------



## Victim (Aug 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Considering she's using a penetrating rank 17 attack, the impervious didn't matter.  Would've mattered against Blob, but both Sabretooth and Shriek are Penetrating.




Ouch.  Yeah, I saw that her damage was +17 from the toughness DCs, so I figured the impervious didn't really matter even without Penetrating.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

What can I say.. SHe blows stuff up, it's what she does.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 27, 2007)

Be afraid... be very afraid.. 


And yeah,.. just in case you are wondering, I am.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

OK, I just went over Lightspeed's character sheet again and noticed a few things: 

Lightspeed's "Growth strike" is impractical b/c of the way it works.  You use it as you're getting bigger (Meaning you have to be smaller to begin with, then 'stop' your shrinking and grow back to normal size), and at your current rank, that's only 1 size category, meaning if you take the action to shrink, and then end it and grow again, you deal 1 damage.  
I'd suggest dropping the growth strike, it's completely useless at lower ranks.  (Gaining you 1pp)

What you could do for your Jack-Hammer is shrink (Adding the str bonus from Compression), and then use your Gravity Strike (Rank 8), which would add onto your newly-enhanced Str (18) to give you your Jackhammer attack: +10 hit, 12 damage(DC 27 toughness check).

Also, I noticed something else about your Shrinking.. You don't have Normal Toughness, but you need both Normal Strength AND Normal Toughness before you can take Compression. This would cost 4 pp. 

Also, the toughness bonus you get from shrinking/Compression is only +2, not +4.

I'll ad-hoc it for now until you get back and figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2007)

OK, Imerak, Molly's good to go, I'm just trying to figure out a way to write you in.  You won't be in the X-men team b/c Molly's a bit young (Until/Unless you show them you're exceedingly mature), but there's plenty of others around the school to talk to.  

Would you like me to work something up, or do you just wanna pop into the cafeteria and introduce yourself? (Either to NPC or PC doesn't matter)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2007)

In D&D, you can make a tumble check to go full speed through difficult terrain; in M&M can you make an Acrobatics check to go full speed through an area where you'd normally have hampered movement? Quarterback can't fly, but he does have a +17 to Acrobatics


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, I just went over Lightspeed's character sheet again and noticed a few things:
> 
> Lightspeed's "Growth strike" is impractical b/c of the way it works.  You use it as you're getting bigger (Meaning you have to be smaller to begin with, then 'stop' your shrinking and grow back to normal size), and at your current rank, that's only 1 size category, meaning if you take the action to shrink, and then end it and grow again, you deal 1 damage.
> I'd suggest dropping the growth strike, it's completely useless at lower ranks.  (Gaining you 1pp)
> ...




Thank you, Jemal. I'll use my downtime to study up in the book. But, well it reads like a textbook - y'know. I can't understand why this is going over my head... I'm usually a quick study at anything I get my hands on. Are there any other sources I should be reading - maybe something that gives the same instruction in different words?

In any case, that's two weeks down and two more to go before I get to go back to normal posting frequency. 

Julie will most likely have an issue with.. was it Temper? Whomever disintegrated Shriek. Nothing against the player of course, totally IC. Julie will probably hold some sort of contempt for the hero who disintegrated Shriek. Nothing personal, its just that since she has a disintegrating power too, she knows how fatal it can be and feels it should only be used as a last resort. So, would the player mind if I explored this bit of role-playing? Perhaps it can lead to a long standing rivalry/animosity or a good friendship between the characters.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (who's Nereid?)




Oops!


----------



## Victim (Aug 29, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Julie will most likely have an issue with.. was it Temper? Whomever disintegrated Shriek. Nothing against the player of course, totally IC. Julie will probably hold some sort of contempt for the hero who disintegrated Shriek. Nothing personal, its just that since she has a disintegrating power too, she knows how fatal it can be and feels it should only be used as a last resort. So, would the player mind if I explored this bit of role-playing? Perhaps it can lead to a long standing rivalry/animosity or a good friendship between the characters.




Not a problem at all.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 29, 2007)

RE: Wi-Fi's Quickness
You can't make a 'passive' power Sustained, so it would be ONLY 100 ranks.  that's still more than enough to do any mental task you can take 20 on as a free action.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 29, 2007)

[kidding]*Ahh man, only 100 ranks!?! You're totally nerfing my powers Jemal!*[/kidding] 

I'll try to update my char-sheet later. Sometimes I actually have to work at work.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 29, 2007)

Lobo - All hail my nerf bat! 
[sblock=DM's Nerf Bat]
Device Rank 20 (80pp) : [Gives 100PP]
Drain (reduces all traits at once) Rank 12 (100pp):  No Saving Throw(+2), Total Fade(+1), Incurable(1), Slow Fade (3)
Make a Melle attack.  If you hit, the defender makes a Fortitude Save (DC 22). For each point failed, (s)he looses 1 pp from ALL traits, up to 12 pp, with a minimum of 1pp even if the saves succeeds.  The lost power points return after 1 minute per point lost.
[/sblock]

drerek - Yes, stunned means no action.  You can reroll with a HP if you wish, but it's your last one.  Also, please keep OOC stuff in the OOC thread, or as an sblock if you wish to include it as PART of a regular IC post.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> drerek - Yes, stunned means no action.  You can reroll with a HP if you wish, but it's your last one.  Also, please keep OOC stuff in the OOC thread, or as an sblock if you wish to include it as PART of a regular IC post.



Fixed.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2007)

A thought crossed my mind about how/why Miranda might not know some of the other students at the institute.. (ei Alchemist or wi-fi) 

Beyond  her not having class with some of the upperclassmen, or other student or her traveling back and forth from Los Angeles to Salem, I'm thinking that Miranda spent the majority of her time at school in ghost form.  Also, it would make sense if she only really associated with a small group of students, and as a result she would have built up a reputation as a wall flower.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 30, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> A thought crossed my mind about how/why Miranda might not know some of the other students at the institute.. (ei Alchemist or wi-fi)
> 
> Beyond  her not having class with some of the upperclassmen, or other student or her traveling back and forth from Los Angeles to Salem, I'm thinking that Miranda spent the majority of her time at school in ghost form.  Also, it would make sense if she only really associated with a small group of students, and as a result she would have built up a reputation as a wall flower.




Not that it matters right now in-game (since Eric's busy in the Danger Room), but I threw out a flyer in Quarterback's writeup that Eric and Miranda might know each other from 'normal' life (both being rich and famous young southern Californians, though she's a year younger than he is).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Not that it matters right now in-game (since Eric's busy in the Danger Room), but I threw out a flyer in Quarterback's writeup that Eric and Miranda might know each other from 'normal' life (both being rich and famous young southern Californians, though she's a year younger than he is).




You know, I was about to mention that in the post.. (I was being thrown out of the lab I was in so I didn't get around to typing it up).  What I was thinking that we should probably do that so that it would be easier for both groups to of characters could easily be integrated. 

Considering that Eric was USC bound for sports, I think the best schools for him to have attended would have been either Mission Viejo, Mater Dei (if he's catholic) or Long Beach Polytech. Mission Viejo probably would be the best bet since its suburban and since Mission Veijo is in a nice area. 

However, since Miranda lives in Hollywood this would make it impossible for them to know each other through school (unless Eric lives in Hollywood).  However, it is possible that Heart Break High could have filmed that the school Eric attended which means Miranda would have spent alot of time on campus while he's there (like if they needed a sports team for a shoot).  This way they would know each other.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 30, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Considering that Eric was USC bound for sports, I think the best schools for him to have attended would have been either Mission Viejo, Mater Dei (if he's catholic) or Long Beach Polytech. Mission Viejo probably would be the best bet since its suburban and since Mission Veijo is in a nice area.




I was kind of thinking Eric's schtick was that he'd made a school that's very much not a traditional football power into one for a few years. Him playing for one of the preeminent high school football powers in SoCal (at least, as near as I can tell -- I may live out here, but I'm from Ohio) doesn't really work with that.



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> However, since Miranda lives in Hollywood this would make it impossible for them to know each other through school (unless Eric lives in Hollywood).  However, it is possible that Heart Break High could have filmed that the school Eric attended which means Miranda would have spent alot of time on campus while he's there (like if they needed a sports team for a shoot).  This way they would know each other.




... but this would work pretty well.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I was kind of thinking Eric's schtick was that he'd made a school that's very much not a traditional football power into one for a few years.





I got the prefect school for you!  You might have heard of it as it (if you watch MTV) since it was featured in a Reality TV series:Laguna Beach High School


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2007)

That of course is if you want to go with a real school.  You could just as easily pick a random city which is currently undergoing a housing boom and plop down a new high school.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2007)

Jemal,

I need to ask a question just so I could be sure if a tactic I'm thinking about might be feasible or not. 

Currently, my Life-Force Detection and Life-Control (perception range) powers are not dynamic.  Assuming i spent a round locating a target which I could only perceive using my life-detection power,would I totally lose track of a target if I try to switch the array from the Life-Force Detection to Life Control, or would i only be able to pull off one attack before i loose track of where they are?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure its either/or. You'd still know where the professor was, but you wouldn't be perceiving him the moment you switched away from your perception power. Ultimately Jemal's decision though.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I'd have to agree. It'd be like closing your eyes for a moment. You'd still have a good idea where what you were looking at was, but it -could- move in that instant. If you were just moving to that location, fine...but I'd say targeting a Perception power would require actual sensory contact...not just a clear memory of where the target was a moment ago...

There's enough ambiguity though that it'd definitely require a GM interpretation. If Perception just means "you know right where the target is," you might still be able to try 'shooting blind' as it were, and hope the intended target is still there. Which could be amusing if it wasn't...or if someone else had moved there in the interim. Hee.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

Basically what they said...
Since you know where the target is, I'd give it the same chances as shooting invisible.. 50% chance if you know 'where' to target (which you would if you had 'just' finished detecting them).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2007)

Alright, Cause, I was planning on doing some "sneak" nausea attacks on the kid from Professor X's position (after several rounds pass) and I was afraid that it would either not work, or if It did, it would have a 50/50 chance.

At least this tells me that I will have to make my perception ranged powers dynamic so I could do this sort of tactic without any problems in the future.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2007)

We're still waiting on Milagros right?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 11, 2007)

no, I'm NPCing Lightspeed till he gets back.. if he's gone for too much longer, though...

I thought there was someone else we were waiting on (unless they've posted in the last few hours while I was watching season 2 of Reboot. )  I'll go check.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh ok...  I wasn't sure if someone else was missing besides him (the surprise round threw me off)..


----------



## Victim (Sep 14, 2007)

If Lightspeed was being NPC'd, what was her action?  Nothing?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm going to assume that Miranda has ventured through the mansion enough times in the past to get a feeling for the building's general layout.  That being said, would it be safe for her and Pyro to sink* through the floor at their current location?


*Since they should now both be insubstantial, I plan to use her Flight power to push them through the floor while relying on its continual effect (and Pyro's weight) to cause them to float down to the floor after they pass through each sublevel's ceiling.


----------



## Milagroso (Sep 19, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> no, I'm NPCing Lightspeed till he gets back.. if he's gone for too much longer, though....




Whoa! Okay, I'm here. No, I'm not back to regular posting unfortunately. I had planned on posting last Tuesday but my tire blew out on my van and decided to leave me stranded in the middle of nowhere with my two kids squabbling over the shotgun seat and reminding me that I didn't have the foresight to breakdown in front of a McDonalds.

In any case, I'm still going to be away for a bit. I've worked it out from every angle, but it doesn't give me any time to post more then once or perhaps twice a week. It won't last long though, I'm hoping to be done with it soon - but I can't really determine when I'll be back exactly.

That being said, I've been really looking forward to playing this character and this game. If you have to boot me, I understand. (sniff). If you want to just write me out of the story for now, and re-write me when I come back (and I will come back) that would be better then getting booted (or worse -gulp- relinquishing control to another player) altogether.

Okay, if anyone wants to drop me a line in the interim, my email is timescrew@hotmail.com. That's my junk mail address, so put something in the Subject line so I know its something pertaining to EnBoards and not spam. 

_Volveremos._

I'll be back.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 19, 2007)

Was more just looking for a "I'm not dead" post.. such as the one you just posted.  Something to show that you WILL be coming back.  People on these boards (myself being no exception) have been known to dissapear with little to no warning for several months or even permanently.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 19, 2007)

Jamal, would Miranda and Pyro be included in Wi-Fi's mind-link or are we outside of the target area, since we're in the Danger Room's Control Room and not in Danger Room itself?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 19, 2007)

Wi-Fi has a range of around several miles, he would have included you unless his powers are being disrupted... considering that his previous communication got to Collosus, however, your odds should be good.

As always, Jemal's decision though.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

Many apologies for my unscheduled dissapearance, I was only supposed to be gone for a day or two but couldn't get back until now.

As for the "Mindlink", because of... certain proximities which will be explained later, you can get about a third of what he says.  Same being true for those in the Danger Room.



and it's JEmal... with an E.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome back!

Does this mean your epic games and the Prison game are back too? 

And did Caros ever get back to you about Star Wars? He's been gone longer than you have.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Many apologies for my unscheduled dissapearance, I was only supposed to be gone for a day or two but couldn't get back until now.
> 
> As for the "Mindlink", because of... certain proximities which will be explained later, you can get about a third of what he says.  Same being true for those in the Danger Room.
> 
> ...




Ok.  I figure that A) The kid is too close or B) Something else is approaching.  Either way it effects what Miranda chooses to do in the next few rounds..

Also, my keyboard and my browser's spell check are functionally illiterate.


----------



## Milagroso (Oct 10, 2007)

Still breathing. Still alive.

And believe me, doing one does not necessarily constitute the other.

My temporary delay turned into something a little more extended then what was originally implied. But I will be back. I hope I'm not holding the game up though. 

Take care all, see you soon. I hope. Maybe, two more weeks.

I'd explain what this delay is, but I'd rather spare everyone the drama.


----------



## Victim (Oct 10, 2007)

Jemal has also been having some problems, so his posting is on hold for a bit.  So you haven't really been slowing things down much.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 18, 2007)

Yar, I be back me hearties.  Many thanks to those who've waited so (im?)patiently for me to return.   I'll be heading over to update IC threads as soon as I've caught up.  Should be ready to go some time tonight.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome back Jemal!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 18, 2007)

NVM.  I reread the post..


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Yar, I be back me hearties.  Many thanks to those who've waited so (im?)patiently for me to return.   I'll be heading over to update IC threads as soon as I've caught up.  Should be ready to go some time tonight.




MEW!

Welcome back! I was just wondering what happened to you too. Yay!


----------



## Victim (Oct 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I plan on... doing something... about the ones who won't be coming back.




That sounds ominous.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2007)

I think part of the problem at least with the group on the lawn is that Lobolurker is currently MIA which makes things difficult considering that he has the highest init.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm here, I am just so late in the initiative order, I wanted to see what a few people are doing before I post actions, I guess I'll go ahead and figure something out and post by the end of the day.


----------



## Victim (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a shame Caros isn't coming back.  I was looking foward to the dealings between Temper and Alchemist.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2007)

well, everybody else post your actions, if he hasn't come back soon i'll NPC him along with anybody else.  Right now he's pretty much keeping everybody organized & Co-ordinated.

ANd ya, it sucks we're loosing people.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 21, 2007)

So, is nearly a month since there has been any activity in this game...  does that mean it's long past dead?


----------



## Jemal (Nov 22, 2007)

heh, er sorry about that guys, I've kinda been letting my DMing slip lately.  

Also, there's several people MIA besides myself, so I think it's tme for a Role-call, and probably a bit of re-recruitment while we finish off this scene.

So, who's still in?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm still around, though I started playing in another game, and started running one, on the assumption that this one (and some others I was playing in) was dead.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

*Waves*

Yo.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 22, 2007)

It's alright Jemal.   I'm still in.


----------



## Caros (Nov 23, 2007)

Errr, I'm still around, I just have the problem that half the time, I don't have... well, the time *grumbles a little*


----------



## Victim (Nov 23, 2007)

Here.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm, well on the plus side we regained Caros, who I thought was gone for good... On the minus side, seems we have only half of our originals...  I'm gonna give this another little bump and another day to see if there's anybody else, while I come up with what to do in the game to send the new NPCs off in different directions.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 26, 2007)

Are you looking for any new players?  If so, I would be interested in joining up.


----------



## Drerek (Nov 26, 2007)

Here .... was away from the computer while traveling for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm here too.  Sickness has made life hard, but I am here.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2007)

ALLRIGHT, for who we've still got, it looks like: 

Relique du Madde
Shaggyspellsword
Victim
Caros
drerek
Shayuri
Drothgery

Milagroso was still here in Early Oct, but that was nearly 2 months ago..

So I'm gonna say YES, Fangor the Fierce, we are open for new characters.  Read the first little bit of this ooc thread to see what kind of expectations I had (And perhaps some of the IC thread, I'll give it a bump and post soon)

Well people, looks like we've got enough to continue on and, wouldn't you know it, I get my week off after one more shift, so I'll have time to update!

SO, stay tuned for the much-awaited conclussion to this first exciting chapter of "MUTANT HIGH: The house that Xavier Built"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I need to throw some ideas out, and see what sticks.

First Concept - Spike, mutant with ability to grow spikes at will, use them for defense, break them off as projectiles, and double as knives/swords.  He would more than likely have some healing abilities, probably flawed to self only.  Quickness and Regen options.  Super Senses and/or Super Speed options.  Quickdraw feat for flavor of his ability to grow and break the spikes oof with ease.

I have always been a fan of Wolverine, and having a protege based on his Weapon X exploits would be cool.  I would like for Wolverine to have somehow stumbled upon an abandoned facility, where not everything was removed/taken.  Beneath the whole complex, in a chamber that he manages to find and enter, there was a single holding chamber, with this mutant still in stasis.  

Not wanting to abandon the mutant, Wolverine took the mutant to Professor Xavier for help and to see what secrets it held.  The mutant was brought back from stasis, and had amnesia.  It would appear that his memories were erased by a powerful mutant.  Now, being a teenager, and not sure what he is, Wolverine has taken him as a student, with Logan being his mentor.  

It would appear that Wolverine's knack for rule breaking, living on the edge, and simply taking chances has rubbed off, as this kid learns from the best.  He's also got the ability to fight as Logan has shown him a few tricks.

Powers would be Healing, Attacks (melee mainly), Protection, Super Movement, Super Senses, Immunity, Regen.  Spike would easily fit into this type of concept, and I would like to know if its a viable option.  If so, i would need some aid in rounding out this type of character and his concept.  So, would this work?  Or should I go back to the drawing board?

I would like this guy to be untouched by the whole weapon x program, so that his skeletal structure did not get augmented with adamantium.


----------



## Victim (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds like you want a damaging Aura as well.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 4, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Sounds like you want a damaging Aura as well.



Aura would be nice!  So, for Damage Aura, I would need Damage at 4pp/rank minimum.  Then the Selective Feat to make sure I don't accidentally affect an ally.  Maybe even a little knockback for some fun.

Nice idea!  Not sure how to go about building that power, but here's what I have so far:

Spike

Abilities (28pp): STR: 22 [18] (+6), DEX: 14 (+2), CON: 20 (+5), INT: 12 (+1), WIS: 12 (+1), CHA: 12 (+1)

Powers (64pp):
Container 6 (Mutant Skeleton; Power Feat: Innate) (31 pp)
Enhanced Skeletal Structure: 
  (9pp)Permanent Density 3 [+6 Strength, Toughness +1 (Extra: Impervious), Immovable 1, Super Strength 1, Mass x2]
  (4pp)Protection 4
  (12pp)Strike 5 (Extra: Penetrating; PF: Accurate 2, Mighty; Drawback: Only Lethal Damage)
  (3pp)Super-Movement 2 (Wall-Crawling 2, Full Speed, Hands and Feet free)
  (2pp)Regeneration: Resurrection 2 (24hours)

Regeneration (22pp) (3pp Bruised 1 per round with no rest, 6pp Injured 1 per round with no rest, 4pp Staggered 1 round, 6pp Disabled 1 round; 2pp Ability Damage 1 hour, PF: Persistent)

Immunity 2 (Aging, Poison)
Speed 1
Super Senses 8 (Hearing [Extended 1, Acute 1, Accurate 2], Tremorsense 3, Danger Sense 1)


----------



## Victim (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, one problem is that damaging Auras are terribly expensive now.  You could replace most of your conventional offense with the Aura though, especially with UP Aura rules though.  Then you'd basically have one attack at PL linked to a STR only punch (and you might want to go for less STR).

Innate on purely mutant abilities seems unusual; in my rather limited experience, it seems like even rather permanent changes from mutations can be suppressed.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2007)

sounds like a good background.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2007)

BTW, since people may have lost track of it, here's the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 5, 2007)

Well... since there *might* be more room... so here's my concept. 


*Real name:* Selena Garcia (official birth name Selena Esmerelda Alisanra Margaruite Garcia)
*Alias:* Dissonance nicknamed "Diss" (she's got a bit of a barbed tongue and an attitude after all  )
*Age:* 15
*Physical description:* Average-short height (4' 10") with plain features, pale skin and chopped messy hair bound in scattered rubber bands, green wide set eyes and a small button nose, narrow mouth and thin lips with slight smile lines, small ears with slight points to them and no lobes (ears aren't pierced but her nose and eyebrow both are, and her belly button but she hasn't told her parents yet), torn white-t shirt with random pink safety pins scattered on it worn over a long sleeved dark gray v-neck henley textureed shirt, black worn bell bottom jeans with tattered bottoms and a few scattered worn spots, pink cord twined bracelets and heavy black hiking boots... usually untied
*Costume description:* Black tights, knee high pale pink pleated skirt with stencils of notes randomly scattered across it in black ink, loose side hanging thick black military style belt, pale pink loose fitting denim vest with an emblem stitched on the front left breast in black thread (design is a flattened ellipse with wavy lines going from one end to the other and crossing one another freely)
*Powers:* Sonic Control (APs: Flight (sonic "jets"; loud), Blast, Nauseate (vertigo) (area; radius only), Stun); Fatigue Field (sonic wave pulse; continuous; crystalline damaging field; exhausts/fatigues other materials over time)
*Source of powers:*  Mutation
*Base of operations:* 
*Notable skills/knowledge:* Gymnastics were forced on her and she was a great dancer when she was young... before her rebellion against her parents conservative controls placed on her. She's into alternate and heavy music and her parents were actually relieved when she started spending time in martial arts training; at least it kept her out of trouble. 
*Background/Origin:* The beach city of Santa Barbara was Selena's playground. Growing up in a serious college and party town was always interesting.

Her mother, a third generation spanish-american, was a serious traditionalist until she met Colin, an Irishman on a HB1 visa working for a technology firm in Santa Monica. Her parents relationship had been a whirlwind and in a few short months they were married and moved to Santa Barbara, a "college town" about two hours north of L.A. county. Working for a small firm doing R&D for government contracts was lucrative kept them more than cared for and her mother opened a dance studio which became highly successful. Selena was born the second year into their marriage, a healthy girl just a tad below average height and weight. Born into leisure and wealth she had no worries or wants; except as often is the case she didn't really get to see her parents that often. Her mother's dance studio had become one of the lead studios on the west coast and her father, still working the government contracts which he couldn't discuss with his family and kept him away for months at a time, made a small fortune on a yearly basis.

Selena started rebelling her early double digits when at the age of 11 she started shoplifting, when the family lawyer continued to show up instead of her parents that stopped. A failed attempt to start smoking, *"They're so gross!"* she exclaimed almost immediately, a rash of minor vandalism, and a half-hearted suicide attempt (she really was too independent to really want to die) later she, figuratively speaking, shrugged her shoulders and ignored them, "just like they ignore me." She formed a small punk/alternative/metal band with a couple friends and got involved in martial arts, training at a traditional kung fu studio just a few miles from her home.

By the time she was 13 her powers had begun to manifest, typically when she laid out a heavy lick on her mule, i.e. got into the lower notes on her sturdy electric with the good amp. All the area around her would begin to vibrate as the sounds grew to a level far past what the hardware could normally produce. By the time she was 14 she'd "blown out" well over a dozen rooms, a half dozen vehicles, and uncountable windows, tables, vases, and other items made from crystalline materials. Just a few months after her 14th birthday she was sent to a special school for the gifted... where she is today.

She's gained some control over her powers; at least enough to avoid "blow outs" but just maintaining that control is often the best she can manage on any given day. The professor gave her a special pair of "plastic" wristbands that help her "modulate" her abilities, keeping them damped so that she doesn't hurt anyone around her or break anything. Even then if you're within a couple feet of her the sonic pulses which constantly emanate from her can be felt and within a few short minutes typically cause muscle ache and fatigue.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 5, 2007)

[sblock=]
Spike
180pp

Abilities (28pp): 
STR: 24 [18] (+7), DEX: 14 (+2), CON: 20 (+5), INT: 12 (+1), WIS: 12 (+1), CHA: 12 (+1)

Combat (20pp): Attack (10pp) +5 (+7 Melee/+11Spikes) [Spikes +11 dmg], Defense (10pp) 21 (12 flat-footed), Init +6, Grapple +12, Knockback -10

Saves (34pp): Toughness +11 (2 Impervious), Fortitude +16, Reflex +14, Will +12 

Skills (15pp): Bluff 14 (+15), Notice 16 (+17), Sense Motive 14 (+15), Knowledge Tactics 14 (+15), Languages 2 (Japanese, French, English)

Feats (18pp): Attack Focus 2 (Melee), Uncanny Dodge (hearing), Dodge Focus 6, Fearless, Taunt, Diehard, Move by Action, Luck 2, Instant Up, Evasion 2

Powers (65pp):
Container 6 (Mutant Skeleton; Power Feat: Innate) (31 pp)
Enhanced Skeletal Structure: 
  (10pp)Permanent Density 3 [+6 Strength, Protection 1 (Extra: Impervious), Immovable 1, Super Strength 1, Mass x2, Extra: Duration (Continuous); Flaw: Permanent, Drawback: Noticeable(His Protection takes the form of a form of exoskeleton, with some of the armored plating revealing itself on his shoulders, back, chest, legs, arms, and crown.)]
  (6pp)Protection 5 (Impervious 1)
  (1pp) Elongation 1 (Move action to grow spiked limbs, standard action to attack range 10’)
  (9pp)Strike 5 (PF: Accurate 2, Mighty, Thrown 2 (20’); Drawback: Only Lethal Damage)
  (2pp)Super-Movement 2 (Wall-Crawling 2, Full Speed)
  (2pp) Immovable 2 (+2 Bonus to Knockback, +8 vs trip/push/rush/throw)

Regeneration 19 (19pp) (Bruised/Injured 1 per round with no rest, Staggered 1 minute, Disabled 1 hour, Resurrection 2 (DC10 in 24 hours to resurrect); PF: Persistent, Regrowth)

Immunity 2 (2pp)(Aging, Poison)

Super Speed 1 (4pp)(10mph, Routine Tasks twice normal speed, +4 Initiative, Rapid Attack 1; 5’ Radius/10' with Elongated Spikes)

Super Senses 9 (9pp)(Hearing [Extended 1, Acute 1, Accurate 2], Tremorsense 3, Danger Sense 1, Ultra-Hearing 1)
[/sblock]

I have already made a few adjustments, to not be exactly as Wolverine.  Here's what concepts I went for and any other detailed info:

Abilities: He's not as knowledgeable as his mentor, but he is slightly stronger, and more charismatic.

Combat/Defense:  He's got pretty good with both.  Base Attack at +5, maxed with strike, and Defense maxed as well, with good chance to not be caught flat footed with feats and skills.  He's also got some decent knockback modifiers, due to Immovable and Impervious.

Saves:  Tried to go big here, as he's used to having to get out of all sorts of predicaments.  Toughness is maxed, as well as being Impervious (2).  Saves, almost maxed!

Skills: He's learned the tactics in battle as well, and it will show.  He has also taken a knack for languages, now able to speak Japanese and French fluently.

Feats: Mainly melee attack focused, with some Dodge capabilities.  His evasion is a good addition, as he has seen many an attack go foul.  He's learned from the best, and that includes the taunting.  He's learned to use it to his and his allies advantage, and he's not afraid to try.  He's lucky, and able to move and attack with ease.  When he does get knocked down, it's not for long.

Powers:

Density is going to increase to 3 ranks, so that it would show as a much different substance and unusual even for a mutant.  It's not metal, so there won't be the drawback of magnetic vulnerability that wolverine has.  It's a much different alloy, and with Spike's control, he is able to break off pieces, which is actually his skeletal structure disjoining a portion of the skeleton for his use.  So, instead of actually worrying about Spike having the strength to actually break off such a hard substance, it would be the other way around; the body removing a part of itself for Spike.

Elongation works well with this concept, as it now takes a move action to grow his long spiked weapons, which protrude from his forearms, like over sized punching daggers.  His skeletal structure allows extra strength, protection in the form of plates of hard bone-like structures all over his body, and a little resistance to being bullied around the battlefield.  

His strike is his lone mutant attack, but it's what he does best.  It's accurate, mighty, and if needed, he can shoot the spikes at foes up to 20' away with ease.  He does have to regrow the spikes again, but that's possible now with his Elongation.  

Other feats not associated with his Skeletal Structured ones include Regeneration (with Resurrection added), Immunity to Aging and Poison, SuperSpeed for Rapid Attacks, increased movement, and better initiative, and Super Senses.  With his skeletal structure, his ear canals have even been modified to allow him the ability to use Tremorsense with his whole body.  He also has Danger sense dependent on Auditory sense, as well as the ability to hear Ultra High and Low frequencies.

So, here's the new concept, take a look, let me know if its unbalanced, and I can ammend from there. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 8, 2007)

Uh, anyone have any feedback on the final draft of my mutant?  If not, I am assuming he's ok and well rounded.  I will then post him on the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 8, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Uh, anyone have any feedback on the final draft of my mutant?  If not, I am assuming he's ok and well rounded.  I will then post him on the Rogue's Gallery.




Sorry. Eric's my first M&M character; I don't think I know the system well enough to critique anyone else on mechanics.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 8, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Sorry. Eric's my first M&M character; I don't think I know the system well enough to critique anyone else on mechanics.



Actually, critique on the concept is good enough.  I like the X-Men, grew up reading them daily.  Wolverine was the best, in my opinion, and I wanted something along that line.  Spike seemed like a good option.  Younger, more controlled (no rage), but different.  Another experiment, this time forgotten.  

With that being said, what about complications?  He's sure to be missed by the original Weapon X program advocates, and once they know he's alive, they are sure to come back for their 'property', thinking this kid has no rights.  Drawbacks and complications?  Would those be advisable, or should I overlook them?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm also not the best to go over a person's mnm build since I haven't created many characters using  the system.

If anything I think the weapon x background issue would fall under a complication.  That way if it ever comes into play you could potentially receive a hero point as a result of their involvement


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 8, 2007)

What about drawback of Noticeable?  From what I am envisioning on Spike, he's got 'scales' of some sort.  They look like scales, in various places on his body, but its simply his skeletal structure in an advanced form.  Think of a skater, with elbow pads, shin guards, forearm bracing, shoulder guards, knee pads, etc.  Usually, he's wearing a loose jacket or overcoat type clothing, but his mutant structure is not hidden.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 8, 2007)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> What about drawback of Noticeable?  From what I am envisioning on Spike, he's got 'scales' of some sort.  They look like scales, in various places on his body, but its simply his skeletal structure in an advanced form.  Think of a skater, with elbow pads, shin guards, forearm bracing, shoulder guards, knee pads, etc.  Usually, he's wearing a loose jacket or overcoat type clothing, but his mutant structure is not hidden.




Noticeable would fit based on your description of the power... but you don't *have* to have any drawbacks... do you need the point or are you just looking for a more fully developed character?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 8, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Noticeable would fit based on your description of the power... but you don't *have* to have any drawbacks... do you need the point or are you just looking for a more fully developed character?



I was looking at a more complete character.  He's a mutant, and not able to hide it as well as the others, considering his structure.  For the point, since I think it's only a single point drawback, it would probably go into a feat.  No power increase, as I think those are pretty well rounded on his character concept.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 10, 2007)

So, how does MIGHTY actually work?  I think I get the idea, but I need to make sure.  Would I need MIGHTY power feat taken 5 times to allow a +5 STR bonus to the dmg?

Let's say I have Strike 5, and want my +5 Strength Bonus to apply to damage.  Would I simply take the Mighty power feat once, and that would suffice?

What if I wanted it partially Penetrating?  Let's say Strike 5, Penetrating 3, with Mighty.  How many points of Mighty would I need to take?

I think Mighty is one of the few power feats I don't quite understand fully enough to use it wisely.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 10, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Noticeable would fit based on your description of the power... but you don't *have* to have any drawbacks... do you need the point or are you just looking for a more fully developed character?



I went ahead and moved the drawback to the correct place, as it was already added to Protection.  Also, I edited the sheet above, as it had some wrong entries.  Old entries and now it's updated.  Spike Character sheet is also now in the Rogue's Gallery, ready to go!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 10, 2007)

> So, how does MIGHTY actually work? I think I get the idea, but I need to make sure. Would I need MIGHTY power feat taken 5 times to allow a +5 STR bonus to the dmg?




Yes.




> What if I wanted it partially Penetrating? Let's say Strike 5, Penetrating 3, with Mighty. How many points of Mighty would I need to take?




If you had a Strike 5/Penetrating 3 your attack would only negate 3 points of impervious before it does 5 damage. In this case, you would have to make sure that you buy enough ranks of penetrating equal to or greater then your damage modifier if you wanted to insure that you do maximum damage.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 25, 2008)

Jemal, is this game still running? Are new recruits still accepted?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 25, 2008)

I personally think the game has died considering that Jemal has been MIA for about month and hasn't posted anything in this game or occ thread since the beginning of December.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 25, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in trying to revive it? I think its a great idea...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd love to participate in revival of this game. Though, if given a chance to redo Miranda, I'd cut the fat on her Bio-manipulation array to make it more practical. 

::chuckles::  We could even do and ULTIMATE Mutant High,  just in case.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 25, 2008)

Cool. I have a few ideas for running the game if no one else would be interested. And I think Ultimate Mutant High would be a great name! Set it in an alternate dimension where M-Day doesn't occur (and yes I know this doesn't really exist but whatever).


----------



## drothgery (Jan 25, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I'd love to participate in revival of this game. Though, if given a chance to redo Miranda, I'd cut the fat on her Bio-manipulation array to make it more practical.
> 
> ::chuckles::  We could even do and ULTIMATE Mutant High,  just in case.




I've gotten involved in a few more PBP games based on the assumption this one was dead, so I think I'm out for a revival.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2008)

**As stated elsewhere, Life has happened and now I'm back.**

Greetings students, Sorry about the delay, but this school is NOT out for summer.

Anybody still wanting to stay in, I'm more than willing to continue this game.

Roll call?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

Sure sure...though I dunno how happy I am with Calypso. 

I suppose I can develop her powah though...it has potential.


----------



## Victim (Apr 3, 2008)

Here.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 3, 2008)

Here!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 3, 2008)

Here!  Now if I could only find that character sheet...  Anyways, if a total reboot is in order, then I could always do some of the changes to her power arrays that I wanted to do..


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 3, 2008)

Still here, still interested.


----------



## Victim (Apr 3, 2008)

Link to Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=203778


----------



## Caros (Apr 4, 2008)

Kinda goes without saying... but yeah. Back ^_^


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2008)

wow, impressive turnout. 

Allright, I'll go dig up the IC thread and do an update.

Were there any of you *cough*Shayuri*cough* that are having problems with and wanting to do revamps on your characters?

As for a total Reboot, I don't think so, However I am going to.. 'fast forward' through the current fight b/c I truly can't remember what I was doing with it *L*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 6, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Were there any of you *cough*Shayuri*cough* that are having problems with and wanting to do revamps on your characters?




I wanted to do a minor revamp.  The changes basically amounts to getting rid of a feat, and breaking apart her Bio Kenesis (Life Control) array so that using Sense Life isn't such a power limiter, upgrading her telekinesis (by giving it an AP) and having her get an outfit.  I actually have most of everything figured out so I'll post it later tonight.

Oh yeah... also I think she might decide to change her mutant name or do the "Kitty Pryde" thing and pick up a second one.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2008)

Allright, so lets see who do we have still..

Relique du Madde - Miranda (Llorona)
Caros - Alchemist 
Victim - Temper
Shaggy Spellsword - Desert Ghost
Fangor the Fierce - Spike
Shayuri - Calypso

I noticed that Imerak, Milagroso, and Drerek seem to not be online anymore, and Drothgery said he's not coming back, SO... does anybody have any other threads going with Lobo Lurker or Insight?  they're our last two missing links.

*SIDE NOTE*
I just realized that the people who're back are the ones that WEREN'T in the danger room for the most part... weird.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 6, 2008)

Lobo vanished just recently.  He was starting up a Paragon's game then went silent during Holyweek (about two weeks ago)


----------



## Victim (Apr 6, 2008)

The official rules answers on ATT have said that Action flaws apply to both parts of a linked power (like Disintegrate).  This ruling could affect Temper's power, replacing the Distracting with the second dose of Full Action - or keeping it and adding points, probably in Progression to improve the amount of inanimate matter she can destroy.  On the other hand, I think her power is already good without this change, and it seems a little like counting the same flaw twice.  So I'd be fine with the power as is - it's not like all the ORQ responses have been well thought out: just look at all the contradictory grappling answers.  

Otherwise, I don't think I want to change anything significant.  I could see moving a few skill points around, or something, but she's pretty much fine as is - unless you want to request some changes.

From the description, it sounds like you're going back a few rounds for the Danger Room, since Pyro and Miranda had already arrived before.  Okay.  Since everyone there was KO'd, I guess Temper would be waking up in the infirmary.  What a way to start things off.  Not even at the institute a full day, and she's going to the only person  who was in the danger room waking up...  The perfect way to inspire to trust.  And if she's waking up disoriented, in a strange place, then her reaction probably isn't going to help.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 6, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> What a way to start things off.  Not even at the institute a full day, and she's going to the only person  who was in the danger room waking up...  The perfect way to inspire to trust.  And if she's waking up disoriented, in a strange place, then her reaction probably isn't going to help.




Ironically, what happened during Temper's first day is along the lines of what would happen during the first day of any new student during the last several X-men runs.... though, of course, more students would have ended up dead.



---

BTW, I updated Miranda's Character sheet.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't really have any edits to Spike, as I haven't used him yet.  I had to go over the character again, just to go over his concept, but I think he's ready to go.  Only thing to clarify is the fact that his spike attacks are LETHAL ONLY....


----------



## Victim (Apr 7, 2008)

I made one change: -2 Bluff; +2 Sense Motive.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Drothgery said he's not coming back, SO...




Well, I said I wasn't coming back in January. Now, things look a little different. So if it's not going to throw a monkey wrench into anyone's plot, the golden boy is going to wake up...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 9, 2008)

So, am I okay to post on the game thread or am I still an alternate?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 9, 2008)

I do not speak for Jemal, but do consider this fact:  At the start of this game we had 10 students (pcs).  Counting you, we currently have 8. So I think it would be alright for you to post.

After all he DID mention you character a few posts above this one


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2008)

Mew. I'm not sure what to do.

Are we ALL in the infirmary?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 9, 2008)

Right now Miranda, Xian, Erik, Temper and a lot of "inactive scene decoration npcs" are in the infirmary...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2008)

Dave & Fangor - Feel free to post.

Everyone : You're wherever it would make sense for your character to be.  I doubt most of you would've been injured (seriously or even slightly), but if it makes sense for you to be there for one reason or another, feel free.  Otherwise, the cafeteria's bound to be a buzzing beehive of activity and gossip.  I'm going to allow some time for roleplaying and seeing what 'condition' (mentally) all the characters are in before I go on to the 'morning after' scene.

And yes, I will be providing some NPC interaction along the way.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2008)

Mew....I guess I'd better decide if I want to stick with Calypso or switch...this would be an easy time to write her out...


----------



## Victim (Apr 10, 2008)

Even without something like blood bending, the presence of running water in pretty all buildings and the piping/sewage systems to support it should leave Calypso with plenty of water within range of sensing ability and powers.  You might just need some Indirect on her main water TK power to drag it into a position for use as a shield/weapon..


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2008)

or you could keep phase on a leash *L*


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> or you could keep phase on a leash *L*




Yeah, that works.  Or she could get one of those camelback things, so she'll nearly always have a few liters to throw around.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 16, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Yeah, that works.  Or she could get one of those camelback things, so she'll nearly always have a few liters to throw around.




NOTE TO SELF:  Calypso + Saline Implants = bad.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2008)

Heee

I was thinking of one of those big waterbags...they have a strap over your shoulder and hang down between your arm and hip like a giant purse. Probably hold several gallons if they're full...though that'd be awfully heavy.

On the other hand, she could control the water to compensate for its weight.


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Heee
> 
> I was thinking of one of those big waterbags...they have a strap over your shoulder and hang down between your arm and hip like a giant purse. Probably hold several gallons if they're full...though that'd be awfully heavy.
> 
> On the other hand, she could control the water to compensate for its weight.




I was thinking that the backpack ones might be easier to move around with.  Even if its less water, many of her powers could work by recycling the same H2O repeatedly, right?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2008)

In theory. The GM would have to decide if that's an abuse of the Medium flaw.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2008)

Super Soaker FTW!?

I'll have to go back and re-read some of the flaw stuff to see if it's too easy of a work around or not, but ATM I have no problem with it.


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> In theory. The GM would have to decide if that's an abuse of the Medium flaw.




In some ways, the Power Loss drawback seems to cover the same territory as medium without the same significant level of points savings.  It's not like Katara is without water all that often, and her setting doesn't have plumbing connected to most every building.

On the other hand, if you're going to have to spend your first standard action of every fight TKing available, then that action cost seems pretty significant.  That's l20% of your standard actions in a 5 round fight.  Full Round Action is costing the character per round, but standard actions are much more valuable than move actions.  And the sfx of many character's attacks can probably destroy or disperse lots of the water she's using.  

Hmm.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2008)

Orrrr...I could backtrack again, and introduce a different character.

There are things I like about Calypso, but the power theme is pretty uninspired, and raises problematic questions about irritatingly mundane and non-heroic subjects like how much water is in the area. 

My brain meats are chock full of ideas for supers...and it's not like Calypso is really tightly integrated yet. She's met and talked with peeps, but only for a little while. It wouldn't take much to make up for lost time.


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Orrrr...I could backtrack again, and introduce a different character.
> 
> There are things I like about Calypso, but the power theme is pretty uninspired, and raises problematic questions about irritatingly mundane and non-heroic subjects like how much water is in the area.
> 
> My brain meats are chock full of ideas for supers...and it's not like Calypso is really tightly integrated yet. She's met and talked with peeps, but only for a little while. It wouldn't take much to make up for lost time.




Well, if you don't make up your mind quickly, then your character is falling further behind whichever way you decide.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> My brain meats are chock full of ideas for supers...and it's not like Calypso is really tightly integrated yet. She's met and talked with peeps, but only for a little while. It wouldn't take much to make up for lost time.




True, but then again half of the characters were in that "meeting up in an inn" pre-adventure mode so even if there was not real integration, however, there was still some connections made between characters.  No matter what, it shouldn't be hard for you to make up lost time no matter what character you play, but until then the question about what happened to Calypso will sort of linger in air an unsettling way.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2008)

That...is true.

Okay. I think what I'll do is reprise Calypso for now. Questions about powers notwithstanding. Then I can at least rejoin the fun for now, and if I ultimately decide I'm not happy with her, I can work with Jemal and other players to write her out gracefully, rather than having her evaporate.

Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## Victim (Apr 23, 2008)

> Reflex saves vs danger room (1d20+17=20, 1d20+17=23) He fails both, but b/c of his Improved evasion, the dc is only 23 for the toughness saves (Too bad his toughness save is +1)
> DC 23 Toughness saves vs smooshing (1d20+1=18, 1d20+1=4)
> you gain another hp as he rerolls the toughness save.
> Reroll Toughness Save vs smooshing. (1d20+1=16) Stunned.
> ...




Umm, you know that Area based attacks are capped by PL, not by a character's tradeoffs, right?  No attack roll -> no tradeoff effect.  So the maximum rank of Alchemist's area powers would be 11.  Therefore, Quicksilver would succeed on the second reflex save.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

Hmm.. true.  Editing IC post.


----------



## Caros (Apr 23, 2008)

I are fail =.=;  Haven't touched the book in months so that one slipped by me =(

Fortunately it doesn't seem to be that bad, he fails the first save, remains stunned and I don't get a hero point... I think.

And on a side note that has been amusing me for days. Relique, watching you post is awesome.  Post, Four minutes later edit, two minutes later edit, three minutes later final edit.   Its like watching someone draw in stages. ^_^


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 23, 2008)

I know I should have asked a long time ago...  But is this the game's current of X Mansion?

What's not shown on this map are:
1. The Infirmary (located in the basement)
2. A nurse's office (?) located upstairs
3. A communications center (???)
4. Several common/game rooms (located near the offices)
5. The Danger room (located in the basement and taking up multiple levels as per the movie)
6. Cerebra (also in the basement and takes up multiple levels as per the movie)
7.  Student cemetery (adjacent to the memorial gardens... ).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

see IC post for what's in the basement, It's a standard two-floor (Plus basement) school/mansion for the most part, i'm not going into details on how far everything is from everything else, just giving you general times it'll take to get places based on available movement powers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright   But I do hope that the hanger's opening is located at the basket ball court (which isn't mentioned in the map I posted).  I always thought it would be funny how the professor would risk having a student or two fall to their death if they just happened to be playing basket ball when he sent out the X-men on a covert mission.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

I was actually gonna base that off something similar to the cartoon.. long underground tunnel leading out to a hidden opening in the side of a cliff.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2008)

FYI - I probably won't be able to post tomorrow (and pretty much wasn't today). Tied up in meetings all day at work, and tomorrow's my tabletop game.


----------



## Victim (Apr 24, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I was actually gonna base that off something similar to the cartoon.. long underground tunnel leading out to a hidden opening in the side of a cliff.




Which cartoon?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 24, 2008)

Is there uhm..any chance you're recruiting? I recently made a long string of M&M characters and have always had a love for marvel. <3 New X-Men

Edit: And if there are any spots what type of character would fit the groups needs? Anything? Support/tank/ranged/etc?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

Victim - Dont' remember which one, just remember thinking that tunnel was cool.

Jack - Sure, why not.  As for what we need, it's "Another cool concept", so start throwin them at me. 

If you've read the ooc/ic threads, you should know what I'm lookin for.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, Jemal...if you want, Industrygothica's game wouldn't mind having you back. 

Check out the "Those Left Behind" thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 25, 2008)

I think Jemal's talking about old fox one from the late 80s early 90s. 




			
				Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> <3 New X-Men



Heh heh...  Anole, Pixie, and Rockslide = teh win!


----------



## kirinke (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Jemal! Mind if I join in the fun? This'll be my second attempt at creating a M&M character

TEMPEST
Character Concept: Avatar, Elemental Master
Character Quote: "Life in general ain't fair. Deal with it."
Real Name: Sabina Schaire
Identity: Secret ID

Sabina is an army brat, both parents in the Marines. She born in Hong Kong while her parents were stationed there. All her life, she had a deep connection with nature and quickly caught the attention of the local spirits and oni and whathave you. As she was growing up, she always had some sort of nature spirit hanging around her, teaching her how to 'play' with them. When she was thirteen, her powers started to manifest in truth and on the advice of friends, she was sent to Xavier's school. 

Tempest can control the elements: fire, water, air and earth. Outgoing and energetic, she is generally cheerful and polite, but when her anger is unleashed it can be quite terrible to behold.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

Couple of minor notes.

1) We have a character named Temper. It might get confusing to have Tempest and Temper. 

2) Lotta "controller" characters. Pyro controls fire. Calypso controls water. Phase can change one element into another. Alchemist can pretty much do everything any of those can, and more.   You'd have to work pretty hard to find a unique schtick with this concept.


----------



## Victim (Apr 25, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I think Jemal's talking about old fox one from the late 80s early 90s.




I could have sworn I dug up two episodes of that series on VHS, but I can't find them now.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah, the old one was awesome, sounds about the right time frame. 

Also, Kirinke, Shayuri's right... we do have a lot of controllers (Though alch's not as powerful as they say, he has to be able to touch something to control it, and can't really affect anything that's not solid)

How would your character stand out in a group like this?


----------



## Caros (Apr 25, 2008)

Pretty much what Jemal said.  Ironically enough water control is the only one out of that list he can even affect =.=;  Stupid classical elements.

That said, While they'd make an interesting superhero team, the overlap gets a bit dangerous =/


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 25, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> they'd make an interesting superhero team




Just make sure that they do not get Sentinels that they could pilot or advice from a disembodied phychic projection of Professor X's head.


----------



## Caros (Apr 25, 2008)

I am now sad for two reasons. One, because it actually took me a moment to get that joke.

And two, because Alchie got knocked senseless so I can't make some witty reply/make jokes about how quicksilver offered him candy.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't blame you    I decided to do a swerve ball instead of going the obvious route and comparing by the group to the Sailor Scouts ( + kitty pride).


----------



## Caros (Apr 25, 2008)

I was thinking something more... elemental *shoots self at terrible joke.*

Earth, fire, wind, water... all we need is heart. ^_^


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 25, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> I was thinking something more... elemental *shoots self at terrible joke.*
> 
> Earth, fire, wind, water... all we need is heart. ^_^




Heart?  Wouldn't that be Quarterback since he's a booster?  Though technically he's also need to have a Emotion Control power that limited to Hope, Love and calm to qualify...  But I think his Inspire feat can easily qualify to fill that niche

Of course, we could always throw in a lightning/energy controller into the mix to make the ultimate sentai x-men group. lol


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2008)

Jemal, anymore slots in this game?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 25, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Heart?  Wouldn't that be Quarterback since he's a booster?  Though technically he's also need to have a Emotion Control power that limited to Hope, Love and calm to qualify...  But I think his Inspire feat can easily qualify to fill that niche
> 
> Of course, we could always throw in a lightning/energy controller into the mix to make the ultimate sentai x-men group. lol




Tempest could probably do that. I was thinking lots of variable power: variable blast, variable create object, ESP, astral form, sense spirit, Communication (She can speak and understand pretty much anything,). Plus some fairly high charisma skills as well. I'd think that alot of her utility powers would be psychic in nature.

Hmmm Instead of Tempest, how about Typhoon. It could be fun to have a bunch of controllers in a group, I mean from what I understand the X-men story line has always been about 'fitting in'.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

I dunno...might be hard to fine a niche.

On the other hand, I'm really...really...REALLY...starting to feel Calypso's limitations. I'm not sure why she even bothered going to the Danger Room. She can't DO anything in there.

Granted, it's a big limit, and I got a big point break for it, so I can't complain really. But I do think that for the intensity of X-men combats, she's just not adequate. The only reason she was able to contribute to the cyborg fight was because Phase was there.

I just didn't think things through I guess.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I dunno...might be hard to fine a niche.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm really...really...REALLY...starting to feel Calypso's limitations. I'm not sure why she even bothered going to the Danger Room. She can't DO anything in there.




Maybe Jemal will be helpful and have Iceman show up...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

Hehe.

Maybe, but I can't depend on a handy water/ice mutant showing up for every fight now.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

Man, Spike just had a lucky hit.  I hope I read the rules right on Slam attacks, as that would be a waste if he didn't.  He wanted to stop speedy.  I think it worked.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 25, 2008)

Speaking of limitations, after this fight I'm definitely going to place the Accurate on several of my Alternate Powers (thank god I didn't use all the points I could have when making them).  At least then Miranda would be able to hit something.  Effecting something with her Fort save inducing powers... well thats an other issue.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, do I suck.

Two hits and down I go.

It doesn't help that I rolled a 6 and a 1 on my Reflex/Toughness saves.

Xi'an wakes up, he might just take off the OTHER glove.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 25, 2008)

Could someone link the IC thread?

Hmm interesting concepts, hmm? I think I can get some of those out. Let me try a few for you:
1) "Medusa" Kyra Wentington 
              Kyra's father is fond of telling her that it was the shock of seeing her 'freak' child that killed her mother at childbirth. Kyra was born with green hair and a pet. Most children receive their first pet on a birthday. Kyra's came with her. Scidean, both her brother (oddly enough) and her friend is a large, semi-intelligent snake. Kyra herself can turn others to stone with a glance, can mimic the fighting style of a snake and can communicate/control snakes.

2) "Bomb" Joshua Harding
             An easily depressed child with the ability to cause explosions around him. Unfortunately when the power manifested he destroyed his entire house and family.

3) "Lady Death"
          Creepy goth girl. Well wouldn't you be too if you could summon ghosts, talk to spirits, create vast areas of darkness, teleport -and- cause death with a touch?

Come up with more later..tell me when you see one you like ^^


----------



## Victim (Apr 25, 2008)

> Slam Attack:  Not sure of the bonuses.  I have normal +5 Attack Bonus
> Then +2 for Melee due to Attack Focus Melee 2 ranks
> Moving Normal, I think, since it's confined space and I won't be able to use accelerated movement, Super Speed 1, even with wall crawling at full speed, so that's another +2
> Grand total of +9 to SLAM, right?
> ...




Unless you have Luck Control, you can't a spend a Hero Point to make Quicksilver reroll his save.

Slam attacks are basically like charging, except that you get a damage bonus (possibly, depending on your speed) instead of an attack bonus.  And can take damage yourself.  The damage bonus from the slam REPLACES your STR bonus to damage.  So, IIRC, Spike would be attacking at +7 and getting a +3 damage bonus instead of his +7 bonus from STR.  In other words, it's weaker than your normal attack.  

Basically, Slam attacks aren't particularly useful unless your ranks in a movement power exceed your damage bonus.  Or you really need some secondary attack form.  I would just call his attack a charge, even if he's ramming someone in this case.

Impervious doesn't reduce damage, it lets you ignore damage less than your impervious rank.  

On the other hand, even a weak hit on Quicksilver would probably be incapacitating, since he apparently has an extreme defense tradeoff.

------------------------------------------------

This building has plumbing (I assume   ) and Calypso has a water detecting sense and a Perception TK on water.  Go grab some h2o.  Or use any blood on the floor after Spike impales Mr. Speed. Or stunt something - like a dehydrating Con drain as you suck the water out of someone's body.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

So, I should have simply gone with a melee attack?  That sucks... I figured this would stop him cold, literally.  Oh well, live and learn.  I do have Super Speed 1, but that's not enough to help out either, right?  I would have to move that distance to be granted the bonus to the attack.

I'll have to remember this for next time.  I was going to go for a trip, but then I read the rules on that, saw the saves, and figured with his speed, he would simply avoid it too easily.  Now, running into a spiked wall, that's a different story!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

actually, the x-men storyline to me was always about dealing with how you 'don't' fit in with 'normal society', so you go off and create your own.  Really spoke to me as a gamer and a kid when i was young and lonely. 

anyways, things to say: 

Kirinke - yeah, something along the lines of a sort of 'Lightning Lass' would be cool, though would you be an electrical 'controller', or someone who can actually CREATE lightning?

Shayuri - I understand where you're coming from, though I do think that calypso is a very cool character, and that she does have a place.  When taking disadvantages/flaws, you have to remember that they aren't just free points, they will cause you a 'disadvantage' later.   I can't say calypso will be full powered in every fight, but think of the normal x-men.. What does storm do in a cave?  How often does Rogue's power get used?  Morph?  Not everybody is a combat character, and yet they still fit in.
Having said that however, If you are very dissapointed in how your character's functioning and don't want to rely on other people to help (phase/iceman/alchemist), I will allow you to create another one.
Also see victims post, alchemist has been tearing up the floor, shouldn't be too hard to find an exposed pipe to burst.   

Avalon - sure, why not.. EVERYBODY INTO THE POOL!!! GIMME a concept, baby!

Caros - Ah suck it up, princess, you tanked Quicksilver til Nightcrawler karate kicked your skull.  j/k.  Seriously though, I'd say you gave a fair accounting of yourself.  Alchemist's definitely one of the more combat-capable of the group, even though Quicksilver's defense method makes him one of your harder opponents.

Fangor - Vicim's right, Slam attacks are 'less than efficient' for Spike unless he's using them to deal non-lethal damage. (Especially with the hampered movement effect basically reducing your speed by a rank..)
ALSO, you can't force him to reroll his save without points in luck control. (I believe you had a rank in 'luck', which grants an extra hero point, but not the abliity to use it to change other peoples rolls).  
Unless you post otherwise before i update in a few hours, I'm going to assume that Spike was using his normal attack (which did crit, btw) and go from there.  If you'd intended to deal nonlethal, or if you used slam for another reason, please inform me (Preferably in this thread) and I'll take it from there.

Relique - I'm really not fond of buying power feats of Alternate powers as they're exceedingly cheap, especially accurate, so i'll be allowing them only in limited quantity.  I'd also prefer if you didn't mod powers that've allready been made unless they're causing big problems (See Shayuri).  If you want to upgrade it the next time you put points into the array, that's different, but I'd ask that you not change existing powers without doing so unless there's a major reason (Either in or out of character) for the change.
Also, PLEASE ask first before making any edits to your character sheet.  I periodically look through them, and when I see one that's been recently edited without my permission, I get a bit jumpy.

Jack - I think bomb would be the most appropriate as a mutant, how would you be working his power, though?  Seems both dangerous and highly weighted towards battle.


TO ALL: Anybody who thinks their character is under-powered b/c of some perceived inability to hit/affect these two, take the following into account: 
quicksilver is a high defense trad[e off, nightcrawler is FREAKIN NIGHTCRAWLER, and both are Combat-trained mutants a few levels higher than you (One more so than the other).. YOU are supposedly NON combat-trained students.  
Also, Please recall what I said in the very First Post of this thread:


> I foresee different power-levels amongst players dependant on their characters, so if you have a problem with other players being more powerful than you, this may not be your cup of tea.
> *Remember that everyone can contribute, regardless of power.*





Also, I'm giving  until tonight for anybody else who wanted to enter the combat to post initiative.  So far only Drothgery (Quarterback) has.  (Victim, forget what i said about temper taking an extra round in the infirmary.  It was on the way and quiet, gogo og og og initiative and kilL!!)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

2) "Bomb" Joshua Harding
An easily depressed child with the ability to cause explosions around him. Unfortunately when the power manifested he destroyed his entire house and family.

-- You should name him "Adam." 

Victim, I'm fuzzy on this, so this is a good question not just for this game. Her water sense...it doesn't have the 'x-ray' mod, so I assumed she couldn't sense water in pipes behind walls. Is that so? Similarly, it's not Accurate, so can she use it to target a Perception power? Finally, she has the limit of "Medium: Water." Does blood count as water?

These seem to be grey areas at best to me offhand...but they are worth looking into! Thanks for the ideas. 

Edit for Jemal's replies - 

In no way do I mean to imply that I've been treated unfairly. I realize that the limit means just that...that the powers are limited. I don't expect anything different. However...I'm realizing now that I didn't plan ahead for just how limited that limiter was. It was fairly shortsighted of me, and I take all the responsibility for my present woes.

I'm not giving up on her yet. I just need to find things I can do that are still within the limits, yet that will make her consistantly fun to play.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

Shayuri - For the purposes of your power/drawback, I would NOT allow blood to be considered water, though I would allow you to sense water through objects.  After all, you can 'hear' things you can't see, and smell, etc... Metal detectors detect metal through objects.. why not sense water (Hell, just think of water witches.. people who find underground water wells with like a 90% accuracy rate using a stick).

Hm.. the accurate/perception water control is a bit trickier, it would depend on the amount of water.. anyting that's a fairly large amount you should be able to 'pull', causing it to burst the pipe.. it's very situational, just ask.
(ALso, I don't get the 'adam' reference...)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

Adam Bomb?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

ah, adam/atom. k.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

You saw Calypso's initiative too, right? Just making sure. You seemed to be saying above that only Quarterback had posted his. 

Oh! And did you see the post about Industrygothica's game?


----------



## Victim (Apr 25, 2008)

Err, the lack of Accurate would present a problem for targeting her TK.  

As far as I recall, whether or not she needs X-Ray is somewhat ambiguous.  For example, hearing isn't X-ray, but you can still hear people on the other side of a wall or door.  Sometimes.  So things that block one sense aren't always going to block other ones.  If she could only detect water that she could also detect with her other senses, then it's not useful, right?

And I should check for new posts before righting this...



> (Victim, gogo og og og initiative and kilL!!)




Have you been talking to my brother?  "Is Temper killing someone yet?"


----------



## Caros (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh I'm certainly not complaining. Alchemist went toe to with quicksilver and then nightcrawler as well for something like four rounds.

My only complaint is that I got my ass knocked down without getting to make some last witty quip.  Then again, down not out right. ^_^;

Oh and Xi'an, I know kinda how you feel.  If you look at the start of the fight, Alchemist should have been knocked out round 1.  You just kinda got the really short end of the stick this fight =(


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 25, 2008)

*More concepts*

Hah..Adam, took me a second. Not sure if I want to play that one though :X I originally designed him as a low PL, high attack completely uncontrollable NPC. How depressed would you be if you explode and can't control when? In the original story not only did he end up killing his family but three firemen, a room full of prisoners, six cops and a teacher. He was kept in a bomb shelter beneath Claremont academy(freedom city setting) and used for power

 Most of the concepts I posted above were PL 8-10's of M&M characters I already made on the ATT for fun ^^. So far I like Medusa and Harrowed the best. Although Radical is a cool idea o.o

Anyway...:
4) Askelon Noor aka Harrowed [PL 8]
         Sure some mutants are feral, but even Wolverine must say that Harrowed has it the worse. She has a literal beast waiting inside her that can burst out at times. Powers: claws, super-speed, perhaps hellfire control + alternate form: A wolf-like creature with huge talons and a penchant for eating people. Perhaps make it a morph/metamorph attached to that one drawback that's essentially for Multi-personality disorder. Uncommon/difficult to stop.
*Should probably note that she wouldn't use the alternate form since it essentially has a mind of its own. Think almost like a possession effect*


5) Radical, Ferris Alderidge [PL 6 or 8]
          The daughter of a modern-age pirate, Radical has a unique and disturbing power. She has various blood-related abilities. Not other people's blood [although maybe something she could find out she can do later as she learns more about her powers] but her own. Powers: Deflect (forms shields of blood), dazzle, heal(think angel after his second mutation), strike/blast (whiplike streams of blood), acid (aliens, much?) and maybe more after I look through the book. Obviously done in an array ^^. I specifically avoided 'blood control' so as to not step on Calypso's abilities. Instead think girl going into battle with a switchblade and one hand bleeding onto the floor. Prob give her some type of regen + immunity: poison. 

Oohh or maybe make it so she creates duplicates via blood 

6) Petal, Still thinking of a real name
          Thin girl, dyed hair, wears colored glasss [blue or red lenses], perky/overly happy (Or do you have that already? I was thinking Pixie levels of perky) 
  Powers: all flower related. Nauseate (Think Rafflesia flowers), Confuse (erm..creepy pollen?), stun (allergies), paralyze (same lines), obscure (I saw some weird anime where a person filled an area with flying rose petals that obscured everything), and other support/disable effects. Heal/ adrenaline boost (think "aromatherapy' and caffeine or coca plants).

Looks like you needed more combat focused characters so all of the above would be focused on combat uses of the abilities or know a martial art form [Petal would know capoeira because it would just..fit]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 25, 2008)

7) Wicked,
     Anyone remember those issues of excalibur with Professor Xavier on Genosha after it was wasted by Cassandra Nova? No? Probably not..anyway there was this A-ing amazing (power wise) girl there called Wicked. She could call the spirits of the dead to do things for her. I'd love to find a way to replicate that. Probably spirit control coupled with summon ghost/horde/lots of progression. She had a flaw where everytime the ghost was damaged she could feel it too.


----------



## Victim (Apr 26, 2008)

Have our HP refreshed since the last battle?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2008)

_Kirinke - yeah, something along the lines of a sort of 'Lightning Lass' would be cool, though would you be an electrical 'controller', or someone who can actually CREATE lightning?_

I would say that as a master of elements, she would both create and control whatever elements she manipulates.....

	1


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

Jack - actuallly, I specificaly DON'T want characters who're BUILT for combat.. We've got Spike and Temper who look like that's their primary purose, and that's cuz I really liked both of those character concepts, and I'd rather not take on any more.  You're students, not X-men, the purpose of the campaign is mutants dealing with each other and with non-mutants, and any battles that happen to come in are not designed for the warrior types.  I'm not saying don't have a viable combat strategy, but design your character with your mind on something else, not fighting.

As for your concepts, they all seem to be pretty dark and gothic based, definitely not the theme of the campaign, except maybe for the flower girl.  Some of the others might work if you wanna go with the 'gothic/loner type trying to fit in' scenario, but I'm gonna say no right now to anything to do with ghosts.  The only ghost related powers in the campaign are going to be Mirandas.

Victim - Though its the same day, it is indeed a different scene, so yes, HP were refreshed after the battle on the lawn.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

Kirinke - Allright, if you wanna write up the stats and a bit of background/personality, We'll see how she goes... Reading back to your previous, though...


> Tempest could probably do that. I was thinking lots of variable power: variable blast, variable create object, ESP, astral form, sense spirit, Communication (She can speak and understand pretty much anything,). Plus some fairly high charisma skills as well. I'd think that alot of her utility powers would be psychic in nature.
> 
> Hmmm Instead of Tempest, how about Typhoon. It could be fun to have a bunch of controllers in a group, I mean from what I understand the X-men story line has always been about 'fitting in'.



Not sure if the first portion (Tempest) was a dif character or if you'll be using those same power ideas, but I'd ask you to stay away from anything incorporeal or to do with sensing spirits/life force, I've allready accounted for all of those that I want in the game.


ALSO, 
Shayuri - Yeah, Calypso allready in, I meant newcomers as in anybody who was going that didn't have a quick way of getting there (movement powers/phasing/speed/whatever) arrives and rolls init.. quarterback, temper, wolverine, phase.. hmm, that's actually it.



On that note... Updating soon, so Victim if you want Temper to fight this round, better post init soon.  (And yes, me and your brother talk about you behind your back all the time.  )


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 26, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Jack - actuallly, I specificaly DON'T want characters who're BUILT for combat.. We've got Spike and Temper who look like that's their primary purose, and that's cuz I really liked both of those character concepts, and I'd rather not take on any more.  You're students, not X-men, the purpose of the campaign is mutants dealing with each other and with non-mutants, and any battles that happen to come in are not designed for the warrior types.  I'm not saying don't have a viable combat strategy, but design your character with your mind on something else, not fighting.
> 
> As for your concepts, they all seem to be pretty dark and gothic based, definitely not the theme of the campaign, except maybe for the flower girl.  Some of the others might work if you wanna go with the 'gothic/loner type trying to fit in' scenario, but I'm gonna say no right now to anything to do with ghosts.  The only ghost related powers in the campaign are going to be Mirandas.
> 
> Victim - Though its the same day, it is indeed a different scene, so yes, HP were refreshed after the battle on the lawn.





just because the powers are dark doesn't mean the character is! Wait till you see her background XD. I did it in journal format. Anyway, I decided to pick Radical but I don't know about the name. Suggestions anyone?

Chapter One _It's a Pirate's Life for Me_
[sblock]
It’s a Pirate’s Life for Me
Do you remember when you were a kid and would have those arguments about who’s parents were cooler? It was always “My dad’s a fireman” or “My dad’s a lawyer.” Well I always wondered what I’d say if asked, “My dad’s a pirate.” I doubt anyone would have believed me. 
You see, he doesn’t look like a pirate. 

He’s a little gruff around the edges but has two good eyes and no peg legs. He does carry around a ‘trumpet’ case with him everywhere so he looks more like a musician. That’s where he keeps Chicory, his favorite rifle. 

My mother was a poor soul who thought it would be fun to tag along with pirates for awhile. She got bored eventually and left me when I was five to my father and the crew. I became fairly numb to pain and suffering; after watching Dad shoot up so many boats. “Never leave the crews alive. It just gets you caught.” Good ol’ dad, he was full of advice like that.

I had no idea I even was a mutant until a year ago. It was a damn brutal fight. I was only fourteen then, but knew how to use a gun as well as any of the crew. Dad was training me to replace him when he passed away. I didn’t kill anyone though, just shot up walls and waved around the gun. Somehow I just could never stomach the thought.

Unfortunately, the people we were raiding didn’t seem to feel the same way. One of them shot me in the leg and started speaking in Russian to his friend. They started to come toward me and I couldn’t reach the pistol which had fallen out of my hand. I started to call for dad but knew it was too late. I looked at the men and only knew that I wanted them to be hurt. To leave me alone. 

With that thought the blood pooling in my shoe crawled up my leg and shot out at the man who had shot me. It speared him through the heart before cutting up the second man. I was amazed and frightened but filled with adrenaline. I managed to walk/limp my way back to the crew toting a whip made out of my own blood! I showed off by beating a few of the crew that were staring at me funny.

Dad was so proud! He said that having a mutant on board would be a great way of getting an edge on competition. We experimented with small amounts of other’s blood but it never seemed to work. I could only manipulate my own. It felt like an extension of me and just did what I wanted it to. I could make whips, swords and other shapes. I found that I could even make it acidic! 

So…that’s my story I suppose. Oh, how did I get here? I forgot to tell you! That was a blast!
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 26, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Jack - actuallly, I specificaly DON'T want characters who're BUILT for combat.. We've got Spike and Temper who look like that's their primary purose, and that's cuz I really liked both of those character concepts, and I'd rather not take on any more.  You're students, not X-men, the purpose of the campaign is mutants dealing with each other and with non-mutants, and any battles that happen to come in are not designed for the warrior types.  I'm not saying don't have a viable combat strategy, but design your character with your mind on something else, not fighting.




I was planning on making a char who transforms into some monsters but they are more or less combat based (though they vary in their execution of that). He'll be normal for the most part when he is not in one of those forms but some of their abilities have bled off into his normal life (some enhanced senses and regeneration).

Would that be ok or would you prefer something else.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, didn't know slam was so under-rated.  I have a choice, lethal or non lethal.  Considering what he just saw, in two of them being knocked silly, he'll stick to lethal, to make them think twice on trying that with him.  

Yet, on your comment about speed being affected by the icy floor, I don't know if that applies to me.  I have wall crawling at full speed capability.  Couldn't I just 'hang around', so to say?  He's got the spikes for a reason, lol.

So yeah, if you don't mind, I'll go with a straight attack on him, if you'll allow.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2008)

Alrighty, Changed her Codename to Wild Kard

[sblock]
Character Name:.........Wild Kard
Character Concept:.....Master of Elements
Quote:......................"Flexibility man. Flexibility."
Real Name:................Sabina Tessitore Schiarire 
Identity:...................Secret ID

APPEARANCE
Gender:......Female
Age:..........15
Size:..........Medium
Height:.......5ft 6inches
Build:.........Slender, graceful
Hair:..........Auburn
Eyes:........Changes colour depending on her mood or powers used

ABILITIES
STR:......14 (+2)
DEX:......16 (+3)
CON:......18 (+4)
INT:.......18 (+4)
WIS:.......16 (+3)
CHA:.......18 (+4)
PP SPENT........40

SAVES
Toughness........ 4 + 7 (Shield bonus) = 11
Fortitude...........9
Reflex...............8
Will..................11
PP SPENT:........25

COMBAT
Base Defense:.....5
Base attack:.......4
Melee:...............+6 (feat bonus)
Ranged:.............+6 (feat bonus)
PP SPENT:..........30

INITATIVE:......+3 +4 (feat bonus) = 7
HERO POINTS:..+4


FEATS: 14
Defense attack, improved bock, improved critical, improved sunder, improved trip, instant up, power attack, Teamwork. Jack of all trades, Improved Initative, Luck +3. 

SKILLS				
Total	Skill				
7...........Acrobatics.................. (4 base +3 mod)
8...........Computers.................. (4 base +4 mod) 
7...........Concentration............. (4 base +3 mod) 
8...........Diplomancy................. (4 base +4 mod) 
8...........Handle Animal............. (4 base +4 mod) 
8...........Streetwise................. (4 base +4 mod)		 
8...........Tactics..................... (4 base +4 mod)		 
6...........All other Knowledges.... (2 base +4 mod)		 
8--------Perform String Instruments (4 base + 4 mod)
PP SPENT: 9


INDEPENDENT POWERS
FLIGHT 4
Regeneration: 5 ranks
PP SPENT 13

POWER ARRAY 1 RANK 10  (PP SPENT 20 + 10 ALTERNATE POWERS =30)
-Continuous Create object: Innate, Variable, Affects insubstantial, Precise, Selective, Movable, Tether, Snare
-Blast: Variable, Affects insubstantial, Precise, Indirect, Innate
-Area Blast: Variable, Ranged Area burst, indirect, Innate
-Dazzle: Variable, Selective, Innate, Indirect
-Elemental Control: Variable. She can control the elements of earth, air, fire, water and electricty. Precise (as Telikensis), Affects insubstantial, Selective, Innate, Indirect, air bubble, freshen air
-Energy Aura: Variable, Selective, Reversible, Innate, Precise
-Elemental Form: Variable
-Ignite
-Elementals: Variable (Can summon elemental spirits to do your bidding, limited to 1 type per round, can't have more than one at a time)
-Datalink


POWER ARRAY 1 RANK 5    (PP SPENT 10 +9ap = 18)  
Comprehend languages
Postcognition (uncontrolled, can let others see/experience visions)
Precognition (uncontrolled, can let others see/experience visions)
ESP: No conduit, Simultaneous
Communication: Dimensional, rapid, selective, mental
Spatial Awareness
Thermal Control
Luck Control: Can bestow one of her hero points onto another for their behalf.

1 PP left for a benefit of some sort. I went with the kung-fu feat array, considering that she's an army brat, I'd think her parents would want her to have some sort of self-defense training.
[/sblock]


HISTORY
I was actually born in one of the Hong Kong hospitals while my parents were both stationed there. Did I tell you they are both Marines? Huh. Funny that. 

Well. My mutant powers started developing kinda early, mostly the postcog and precog versions of my powers. Talk about terrifying. I mean, I could actually drag others into my visions, willy-nilly, but I'm getting better about that part, I can actually control who I want to see the visions now, though they are still mostly uncontrolled. I can turn them on or off that's about it and even then that's a crapshoot. Oops, language. Sorry...

When I was around thirteen, my other powers started developing, kiinda like overnight it seemed like. I mean voom man. When I started to turn into fire or water or whathave you, my parents knew I needed help.

So here I am. In Xavier's school for the weird and unusual. Oooh sorry. I meant for the Exceptionally gifted.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 26, 2008)

I wasn't complaining about much of anything other than my rolls.  I'dve been fine if I rolled a little more averageish...but alas!

Heck, I have a complication that I willingly accepted that keeps me from using my good attack power that could potentially severely weaken anyone I hit...I didn't expect to kick ass and take names in most fights.

I did hope to maybe last more than one round.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

I am a little confused by Typhoon. What's her concept?

I thought she was electricity and lightning, but the powers are all over the place. Everything's innate and affects insubstantial...plus ESP and...

Just trying to piece together the "mutant power" that underlies it all.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahh no. Her concept is someone who can control the natural elements around her: earth, air, fire, water, cold, electricity, the basic building blocks of life and the universe itself. Her mutant power taps into that primal power and it manifests itself in a variety of different ways. 

She's the ultimate wildcard, the child of chaos and nature given form, her mutant ability the focus that allows the power to manifest in her. 

I was considering swapping out one of the utility powers for luck control:
She'd have it so that she could spend a hero point on another character's behalf.

Maybe I should change her codename to Wildcard or something similar.


----------



## Victim (Apr 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I am a little confused by Typhoon. What's her concept?
> 
> I thought she was electricity and lightning, but the powers are all over the place. Everything's innate and affects insubstantial...plus ESP and...
> 
> Just trying to piece together the "mutant power" that underlies it all.




She's a(nother) fantasy mage, complete with friendly nature spirit tutors.  :rolleyes

----------------------

She also needs ranks on her powers - with all those extras and power feats, she certainly can't have everything be rank 10. 

 Her regen doesn't specify what type of conditions it recovers from.

Her combat stats mention a feat bonus, but I'm not seeing any such feats listed.  Not to mention that those attack X feats come out of the feat/skill pile, not the combat bonuses/saves pile.

If she actually has 2 ranks in all knowledge skills (except tactics and streetwise, since she bought 4 ranks of those), then she overspent on skill points by a significant amount.  9 pp in skills buys 36 skill points.  Her other skills cost 32 (4 ranks, 8 skills).  2 ranks in 13 knowledge skills takes 26 skill points.

Her Toughness bonus mentions a shield power (force field, not Shield, I guess).  No such power is mentioned in her powers section.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 26, 2008)

You might be stepping on more then a few toes with that broad range, my friend. I think the intent is to have unique characters and since I know at least on other (Sorry I didn't read all your sheets so I only know what's been said in the OOC since Jemal came back) has a form of element control you make her more then useless. Not really fair for that player o.o. Not only can you use all the elements but you can create them all also.

EDIT: on a side note, since create object is in the array you won't actually be able to do anything with the elements you create...

Here's concept art I found for the character





_It's a Pirate's Life for Me_
[sblock]
It’s a Pirate’s Life for Me
Do you remember when you were a kid and would have those arguments about who’s parents were cooler? It was always “My dad’s a fireman” or “My dad’s a lawyer.” Well I always wondered what I’d say if asked, “My dad’s a pirate.” I doubt anyone would have believed me. 
You see, he doesn’t look like a pirate. 

He’s a little gruff around the edges but has two good eyes and no peg legs. He does carry around a ‘trumpet’ case with him everywhere so he looks more like a musician. That’s where he keeps Chicory, his favorite rifle. 

My mother was a poor soul who thought it would be fun to tag along with pirates for awhile. She got bored eventually and left me when I was five to my father and the crew. I became fairly numb to pain and suffering; after watching Dad shoot up so many boats. “Never leave the crews alive. It just gets you caught.” Good ol’ dad, he was full of advice like that.

I had no idea I even was a mutant until a year ago. It was a damn brutal fight. I was only fourteen then, but knew how to use a gun as well as any of the crew. Dad was training me to replace him when he passed away. I didn’t kill anyone though, just shot up walls and waved around the gun. Somehow I just could never stomach the thought.

Unfortunately, the people we were raiding didn’t seem to feel the same way. One of them shot me in the leg and started speaking in Russian to his friend. They started to come toward me and I couldn’t reach the pistol which had fallen out of my hand. I started to call for dad but knew it was too late. I looked at the men and only knew that I wanted them to be hurt. To leave me alone. 

With that thought the blood pooling in my shoe crawled up my leg and shot out at the man who had shot me. It speared him through the heart before cutting up the second man. I was amazed and frightened but filled with adrenaline. I managed to walk/limp my way back to the crew toting a whip made out of my own blood! I showed off by beating a few of the crew that were staring at me funny.

Dad was so proud! He said that having a mutant on board would be a great way of getting an edge on competition. We experimented with small amounts of other’s blood but it never seemed to work. I could only manipulate my own. It felt like an extension of me and just did what I wanted it to. I could make whips, swords and other shapes. I found that I could even make it acidic! 

So…that’s my story I suppose. Oh, how did I get here? I forgot to tell you! That was a blast!
[/sblock]
An Angel Comes and getting into america [sblock]
*An Angel Comes*
I was sunbathing on the deck just relaxing in the Mediterranean sun. It was a beautiful day and the breeze was great. It’s actually quite fun to live on a ship for most of your life. You learn to really love the sea. Well a shadow fell over me and I assumed it was a bird, but it started to get bigger. I immediately went for the knife under the chair (Another of Dad’s sayings is to never be without a weapon.) I looked up and there was this gorgeous man with wings right there! Apparently the Professor found out about me through Cerebro and he sent Angel to investigate. 

Anyway, this guy with wings is there right? Well he didn’t do his homework. Who the hell goes up to a pirate ship like that! Two of the guys, Phillip and Rahaj, immediately run up to protect me. “If she get’s hurt I’ll castrate you all, Dad always says.” They start pointing the assault rifles at him and yelling at him to put his hands up, asking who he is and all this other stuff. But you see, they were asking in Greek since that’s where they’re from. 

I guess no one told Warren that we weren’t English? So here we all are yelling around and I finally get them to put the guns down. I’m the only one on the ship besides Dad who knew English and this guy was obviously an American and a mutant like me. 

When he tells me he’s there to offer to take me to a boarding school I got really excited. A place to learn how to use my powers? And to actually meet other kids? And it was free! We went to get dad and talked for a few hours. Finally it was decided to send me back with him…and so here I am.

*Smuggling*
So Dad convinced me to bring a small number of my own personal stash with me. Nothing too dangerous, just tools to help me use my powers mostly. First there’s my shortsword which I keep in a spine sheath that is hid pretty easily by my shirt. Then there’s Dad’s present, a survival knife, which I usually leave in the room. I keep my switchblade in my pocket and also brought a bandolier of throwing daggers. I usually strap one throwing dagger under each arm hidden by my arm warmers. It wouldn’t do to let anyone know I brought most of these. 

*Roommate Profile Form*
Name: Lyli Alderidge
Nationality: Caucasian _What the heck is that? *scribbles over the line 
                                      and writes “Scandinavian”_
How Messy or Clean are you:[_ How can you define messiness with a 
                                           number? I want 100._
Do you smoke?: _I think that depends on who’s asking..isn’t my dad 
                               going to see this?_ No
Would you live with a smoker?:_ Aren’t we like, not old enough to smoke 
                                       in this country anyway? Silly Americans._ Yes.
Do you require disability services?: _Is that like room service? Can I get 
                                      a doughnut? I’m freaking starving. _ No.

Music: Rock _They don’t have a spot for any dance? That’s lame. 
                 *scribbles in Dance next to Rock*_
Description: _I have to describe myself? Wow filling these out is like going onto a dating site and looking for your very own stalker. Hi, My name is BigBimbo 180…_ My dad’s a pirate. Follow me around and he’ll kill you. Oh yea, I dyed my hair silver a few months ago, am about 5’ 5”, fifteen years old and like to swim. 

*At Customs*
“Uhm, miss, how did you get that on the plane? How old are you? What are you doing?! DROP IT NOW! SECURITY! Holy !”
_They forgot to tell me not to bring a rifle. I thought it was normal, back home you never get off the boat without a gun.._

*On the plane*
Angel: “Uhm…what?”
Lyli: “I didn’t say anything.”
Angel: “You keep staring at me.”
Lyli: “….”
[/sblock] And now...I introduce Lyli Alderidge's build. If the GM feels it is all too dark I can make up another one. Just one more unused build to get thrown up on Atomic Think Tank lol
Although not sure if I can do non-dark *blink* Just looked through the 10 character stories or so I've written and they're all so sad/tragic >< I swear it's not intentional![sblock]
Power Level: *upgraded to Pl 11 [180]
Trade-Off: -2 Toughness/ +2 Defense
Characters Name: Lyli Alderidge
Alternate Identity: 
Height: 5’ 5”
Weight: 103
Hair: Silver [dyed]
Eyes: blue

Stats: 27 [25 to use]
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 21 (+5)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 18 (+4)

Combat: (40) [35 here & saves]
Attack: +9 (+11 melee)
Defense: +11 (+13 total)
Initiative: + 14
Grapple:

Saves: (20) 
Toughness: +9 (4 Defensive Roll, +5 Con)
Fortitude: 5 (+10)
Reflex: 10 (+12)
Will: 5 (+5)

Skills: 8 [20pp with feats]
Acrobatics 8 (+10)
Intimidate 12 (+16)
Language [ English, Greek] 2
Pilot (Boats) 2 (+4)
Sleight of Hand 4 (+6)
Swim 4 (+4)

Languages
Finnish [Native]
English
Greek

Feats: 29
Accurate Attack
Acrobatic Bluff
Attack Focus (Melee) 2
Dodge Bonus 2
Defensive Roll 4
Equipment 1
Elusive Target
Evasion 2
Favored Environment (Ships) 1
Fearless
Grappling Finesse 
Improved Initiative 3 (+12)
Power Attack
Throwing Mastery 6
Uncanny Dodge 2 [Visual, auditory]

Powers:  [60 pp]
Blood Purity Immunity 2 [poison, disease]
Healing Factor Regeneration [Bruised 2, Injured 2, Disabled 2, (True) Resurrection 2] (10)

Blood Manipulation (Array) [48]
Blood Control [default] Move Object [2pp/rank+8] Rank 20 [40ap]
Blood Knives AP: Strike (2pp/rank) Rank 11 
                         Extra: Penetrating (+1)
Blood Shot AP: Blast (3pp/rank) Rank 11
                          Extra: Penetrating (+1)
Acidic Blood AP: Acid (3pp/rank) Rank 11
                         PF: Incurable
Cleansing Blood AP: Heal (2pp/rank) Rank 11
Bloody Shield AP: Deflect [Slow & fast projectiles] (2pp/rank) Rank 13
Eyebite AP: Dazzle [visual] (2pp/rank) Rank 11
Blood Bound AP: Snare (2pp/rank) Rank 11
Freak Out AP: Nauseate (3pp/rank) Rank 11
                      Extra: Range (+1)


Equipment: {5 EP}
Switchblade[3] +8 hit/+3 damage(+8 damage bonus when thrown) 19-20/Piercing/ 10ft range

Drawbacks: Power Loss [Blood array] (When Cannot bleed, i.e. hands bound, petrified, etc) 3 (moderate, common) 4

Complications: Secret Crush (Angel), Criminal History

[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Apr 26, 2008)

Victim, odd lil heads up, but I think your attack roll is off ^_^;

You've listed +18 in your rolls, And a toughness save of 29.  (Thus damage of +14)  I'm pretty sure you did a 3 point tradeoff and your attack just has an extra digit =/


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope that all the numbers from that character worked out :X

I decided to make her limitation to using blood and her own blood at that a power loss rather then limited/medium. Its less power points gained but I feel that it makes more sense. Even though its a constant limitation how often are you without a nail to scratch the skin with?

Also, tried to think of a way to use growth or create objects to make it so she can make more blood from just a small scratch...but couldn't figure it out. Suggestions?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2008)

Hah. I'll work on a lightning/electrical based one. When I created that one, I hadn't read all of the posts since I last posted.

Alright. 
Here's Electrica So far

Character Name..................Electrica (Nickname, Sparks, Sparky)
Concept............................Electricity Controller
Quotation.........................Electricity hurts. Alot.
Real Name........................Serena Weaver
Identity...........................Secret
Hero/Villain......................Hero

Origin...................Mutant
Allegiance.............Good, Family, Friends
Motivation............Acceptance, Responsibility

Gender....female
Age........15
Height.....5ft 6inches tall
Weight...Slender, graceful
Hair.......	black with two white streaks coming from her temples down
Eyes......Vibrant Green

Occupation...........Student
First Appearance.....The House that Xavier Built
Nationality..............USA
Ethnicity................Caucasian

ABILITIES
Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3) 
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 16 (+3)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 12 (+1)
*PP spent: 25*

SAVES
Fort: 6
Refl: 8 
Will: 10
*PP spent: 18*

Defense: 7
Flatfooted: 4
*PP  spent 14*

Toughness:  1+10 Electrical Shield = 11
*PP Spent 10*

Base attack: 5
Ranged 11 (6 feat bonus + 5 base)
*PP Spent 16*

Initative: +2 +4 feat bonus = +7
Hero Points: 1 + 3 Luck Bonus = +4

FEATS: 
Fighting Style: Judo (Accurate atack, defensive attack, improved disarm, improved grab, improved pin, improved trip, stunning attack). Luck +3. Improved Initative. Teamwork. Uncanny Dodge. Ultimate Effort (ultimate fortitude Save).  Precise Shot. Quick Change. Jack of All trades
*PP SPENT: 17*


SKILLS
Acrobatics 8 (+11)	
Computers 4 (+7)	
Concentration  (+2)	
Diplomacy 8 (+9)	
Escape Artist 4 (+7)	
Medicine 4 (+6)	
Notice 4 (+6)	
Perform  String Instruments 4 (+5)
Knowledge 	
-Popular Culture 4 (+7)	
-Streetwise 4 (+7)	
-Tactics 4 (+7)	
-History 4 (+7)
LANGUAGES:
English (default language)
-Italian
-Greek
-German
-Japanese
*PP SPENT: 15*

ELECTRICAL POWERS RANK 16
Electrical Control
Light Control
Ball lightning Rank 13 (Indirect, Precise, homing)
Dazzle Rank 15 (Indirect)
Drain Electricity Rank 8
Electricial Aura Rank 8
Machine Animation
Electrical Stun Rank 7
Transmit
Electrical Absorption (limited to electricity)
Continuous Create Objects (light): Rank 10 Innate, tether, snare, movable, Precise 
Data Link
Telikensis Rank 15. Precise. Noticable (the tractor beam effect)
(By using her electrical power, she can create a 'field' of sorts around an object and manipulate it that way)
*PP SPENT 32: +13ap= 45*

INDEPENDANT POWERS
Regeneration 5 Bruised, unconscious
Regeneration 4 Injured, Staggered
Flight: 5, flaw, Platform 
*PP SPENT: 20*

I have 1 point left, not sure where to put them.....

HISTORY
Hiya, the name's Serena Weaver, but most folks call me Sparks, or Sparky, kinda a nickname for my codename Electrica. Lame I know, but my little brother gave me the monicker and it stuck. Jimminy.... Little brother's are such a pain.

Well, both my parents are Marines, I have a little brother named Darien like I said. I grew up mostly on army bases and overseas. Did I tellya I was born in Japan? Kinda makes me a dual citizn type thing, but I kinda like America. Japan's way too crowded anyway.

Well for the most part, my life has been pretty dull, that is until I hit my thirteenth birthday. It was um... I think a week after my party that it started. I was headed home with my brother. Some bullies from his school started messing with him and I got mad. I mean really furious, because they just wouldn't leave us alone.

That's when it happened. I got so mad that electricity started building up and up around me, to where it evenually formed into this ball. When I got distracted, it exploded, knocking the bullies out. Not to mention my brother. I really am sorry about that. Even though he's a pain in the rear-end, he's still my bro, y'know? So me and him decided not to tell my parents about it and I worked on control, I mean I'm pretty good now. But I guess there still is room for improvement. 

So about two years passed before Xavier found out about me using that Cebero thingamagumi. He sent some folks to see my folks who were right surprised about it, because well me and my bro had been pretty good about concealing my powers from them. Boy was there a blow up about that lemme tell ya, but it was more about the fact that I concealed it from them than anything else. I mean, they still love me and always will but kids with dangerous powers need some outside tutalege, that's what they said and well I've been lucky so far, but I figure they're right. Luck vs training.... Training is always better. So here I am at Xavier's school of the weird and strange.... 

Wait a second, did that kid have scales?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

Normally Nightcrawler is an X-man isn't he?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 26, 2008)

And now he's a teleporting engine of ass-kickery.

Ouch!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

OK, and thus ends another battle at the school for gifted youngsters.
So here's the deal: essentially, you had to stun both of them to keep them from escaping this round, as either one of them is capable of getting the other one to safety.  However, you all did a great job in repelling them.

Now, due to all that's happened so far, I'm increasing the PL to 12, and granting everybody  2  points for skills/feats, and 5 freebie points.  Please inform me what you plan on doing with them.  As well, If you wish to make changes to your characters, now's a good time.

Also, if anybody thinks they deserve extra credit for something (Or if you think somebody else does), now is the time to state your reasoning.


Now, onto more mundane stuff: 

Caros: Victim's attack was actually correct.  her base is 8, +5 for inspiration (though that didn't count b/c QB got knocked dizzy), and +5 for using the all-out attack feat, which lowers her AC by a like amount.

Avalon - I'd prefer to stay away from the more feral things, and shapeshifting.. any other ideas?

Kirinke - Please include somewhere on your sheet that shows how many power points you spent in each section.

Jack - You will NOT be allowed to bring weapons onto the school grounds for any reasons, so the equipment will have to be changed.

Also, b/c it appears not everybody has noticed yet, creation guideliness were posted in post 18 of this thread, and the PP guidelines were also posted in the opening post of the rogues gallery thread.



			
				Post 18 said:
			
		

> PL 11, but we'll be doing Creation a BIT different with the power points..
> You have 25 pp for abilities, 35 pp for Combat/Saves, 20pp for SKills & Feats, and 60pp for Powers.
> You also have 40 pp "free", to spend wherever you want.
> This gives you a total of 180pp, but some parts of it are decided for you.
> ...




Also, I'd like to make sure you all have somewhere in your bakground WHY/HOW you came to be at the school.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

And yes, I will be screwing around with a lot of peoples perceptions on 'goodguy/badguy'
(So far: Pyro=good, Nightcrawler=bad, Quicksilver=bad). 

Hey, look on the bright side.. Wolverine and Xavier are still on the good side.. even though Xavier's still out cold.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahh, I did before, it helps me keep track of power points spent. However, I bolded it to make it easier to look at.  


So how is she? I figure Electrica would be a bit better than Lightning Lass  with Sparky or Sparks as a good nickname.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

Kirnike - GASP! Disparaging LIGHTNING LASS's name in such a manner!!  j/k

I'm looking over characters, will get back to you.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Kirnike - GASP! Disparaging LIGHTNING LASS's name in such a manner!!  j/k
> 
> I'm looking over characters, will get back to you.




Lol. It's still kinda a lame name.

Not that Electrica is much better, but Serena has an excuse in the fact that her brother gave her the name.

"Cool my sister is a mutant. Every mutant has a secret name right? What about Lightning girl or um.... Electrica yeah!" 

(A 10 year old Darien to a 13 year old Serena.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 26, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Lol. It's still kinda a lame name.
> 
> Not that Electrica is much better, but Serena has an excuse in the fact that her brother gave her the name.
> 
> ...




Electrica would be awesome if she also was a raver.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 26, 2008)

> Jack - You will NOT be allowed to bring weapons onto the school grounds for any reasons, so the equipment will have to be changed.




Can I have some form of sharp object/weapon? Kind of necessary to use the powers at all if you read the drawback. 

Edit: Made edits to character, upgraded from pl 8 to pl 11. Was fine with playing a PL 8 though ^^ Especially since the focus isn't on fighting?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 27, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Now, due to all that's happened so far, I'm increasing the PL to 12, and granting everybody  2  points for skills/feats, and 5 freebie points.  Please inform me what you plan on doing with them.  As well, If you wish to make changes to your characters, now's a good time.
> 
> Also, if anybody thinks they deserve extra credit for something (Or if you think somebody else does), now is the time to state your reasoning.




So, PL11 to PL 12 increase is granting a 15 point increase to spend.  Then you are giving us 2 extra points to spend on skills/feats and 5 freebie points as well, for a total of 22 points?  Just wanted to clarify that, before I think of things to purchase with them.

Ideas:  Increase Container to get better Impervious.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay. Now I'm confused. When I looked at the M&M guide, 180 PP was Pl12, not Pl11.

Exactly how many PP do we have to fiddle with? Is it still the original amount or what?


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 27, 2008)

Jemal, how about someone to fill the tank role?

I was planning on an 8-foot tall gravity controller named Mammoth. 

Would that do?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2008)

Krinke, Jemal's game is PL 11 (that is, all the maxes are at 11), but has an unusually high number of PP for that PL. This is so that we can afford some range to our stats and abilities, while still meeting PL caps.


----------



## Victim (Apr 27, 2008)

You need to specify what Ultimate Effort applies to.  Same thing for Regen - it's bought per type of damage condition.

If Jemal had a problem with Accurate on Arrays, then I'd guess that Imp Crit in array would be even more problematic.

Some of your powers still lack ranks.

While it probably doesn't make a difference with the free points we have, comments on character creation from Jemal indicated that attack bonus substitute feats like Attack Focus come out the feat section, not the combat section - those points were supposed to encourage people to buy raw base attack/defense instead of using the cheaper feats.

Dex mod should be +3, not +2.  Your skills and saves use the correct modifier.

It sort of seems weird for someone learning to control her powers and who mentions a lack of control, inherent non-user friendliness, and apparently little interest in leanring about them to have 13 rather distinct APs, some of which require exacting precision.

-----------------------------------------------------

Jack, we have PL 11/180 points.  Based on the other characters we've run into, I'd say we're about still PL 8 comparatively though.

Your defensive roll is listed as 6 under your toughness section, and 4 in your feats. 

It might be useful to note the total points your array covers in addition to the total cost of the array/APs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Oops.  I figured that our QB wouldn't have been posting full round action if he'd been stunned.  Inspire can be stupidly awesome, especially when buffing multiple people.  It's really expensive for the person using it though.  But yeah, her attack was correct - there was a reason her defense was a whole 11.  

Not allowed to have weapons?  Temper was planning on making or otherwise aquiring weapons as soon as she had time.  Not like she's all that bothered by rules, however, especially since her power already puts conventional personal weapons to shame.

Hmm, XP...

Fully realizing an increase in PL would take those 5 points (and then some).  On the other hand, I could throw a lot of points into skills too.  

I assumed that our caps would increase to those of PL 12, but we're not getting 15 extra points since there's no automatic link between PL and power points.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 27, 2008)

Heh I think you looked at it before I finished editing the stats ^^


----------



## Caros (Apr 27, 2008)

*nods nods at victim* Didn't mean to doubt ya, just thought the numbers were a little wonky.  That said, you've given me an idea for the feat I'm taking this level *high fives.*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 27, 2008)

Here are some of my proposed changes.  

Skills (1pp spent):   Concentration Rank +2, Search +1, Notice Rank +1

This way Miranda could use her power detect life-force power to search and spot people w/o having to rely just on her WIS bonus.  

Free-be Points:  +1 Attack (2 pp)


Powers  (2pp spent):
Life-Force Detection: Super Senses  10 + 4 =*14* Ranks. 9 + (4 -2) = [*11*pp]
Detect Life-Force and Detect Physical Condition (both ranged), Accurate, Acute, Extended Range (1,000 ft.), *Penetrate Concealment*, Radius; Drawbacks: Noticeable (eyes glow eerily), *Reduced Range (Penetrate Concealment: 2 Increments max, -2)*

This basically makes her able to sense life force within buildings/structures/underground etc. as long as they are within range 2 increments (2000 ft) from her location.

I also am going minor upgrades to my Bio Kinetic Powers Array.  Basically if I had "unused" power points in an AP I boosted it so that they are near its max alloted point total (for efficiency reasons). 


Unspent Points:
  - 1 PP for Feat/Skill.  
  - 1 Free-bee PP.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 27, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> You need to specify what Ultimate Effort applies to.  Same thing for Regen - it's bought per type of damage condition.
> 
> If Jemal had a problem with Accurate on Arrays, then I'd guess that Imp Crit in array would be even more problematic.
> 
> ...




Ahh, she had two years of practice in. Alot of the lack of control and non-user friendliness is coming from her parents, filtered through her viewpoint. To marines, 'home schooling' like she has done just doesn't cut it. She needs people who can help her learn 'real control'.


----------



## Victim (Apr 27, 2008)

Accurate Attack is pretty nice too.  I was planning on using that if it didn't seem like we getting Inspire.  Since both foes were pretty dodge oriented, even a +9 hit would have good odds of doing damage.



> Heh I think you looked at it before I finished editing the stats ^^




Doesn't surprise me one bit.  I wrote half my post, did something else for a while, then came back and added sections based on the update.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Oops.  I figured that our QB wouldn't have been posting full round action if he'd been stunned.  Inspire can be stupidly awesome, especially when buffing multiple people.  It's really expensive for the person using it though.  But yeah, her attack was correct - there was a reason her defense was a whole 11.




That's the main reason why he's got a lot of Luck; his key abilities are hero-point driven.

I think I want to redo Eric's Boost array into a Variable structure (from Ultimate Power), but I'm not quite sure how to set it up.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 27, 2008)

So it's simply increasing our max PL on powers and such, while only gaining 5 free points, and 2 more points for skill/feats.  Makes more sense then, and thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Victim (Apr 27, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> That's the main reason why he's got a lot of Luck; his key abilities are hero-point driven.




The Full round action is also pretty significant too.  Using Inspire even once will generally take up a significant chunk of your actions for a fight.  If he spends too much time buffing other people, and not acting himself, then Eric is more of a cheerleader than quarterback, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 27, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> The Full round action is also pretty significant too.  Using Inspire even once will generally take up a significant chunk of your actions for a fight.  If he spends too much time buffing other people, and not acting himself, then Eric is more of a cheerleader than quarterback, right?




But do remember, right before combat we can get into a "huddle" which is when he will be using his inspiration (so that we could start out the fight with a bonus).

Or he could do the Leonidas thing and spend a round during the middle of combat yell, "WE ARE X-MEN!" so that he could get us psyched.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2008)

Relique - those changes look good.

Victim - Thanks muc for taking care of some of the issues while I was at work.

Fangor - Yep, that's right.  The reason i increased the PL right away was so that you guys could start putting your points into stuff that you may have allready maxed, but then i gave you less than a full "level" worth of points so you wouldn't be able to max it all.. Aint I a stinker?   Don't worry, you guys'll be getting more as we go.

Avalon - As I've told others, I'd prefer characters that are not based on combat, but if you have no other interesting ideas, post it up and I'll consider.

Kirinke/Jack - OK, still haven't gotten around to diagnosing characters, sry bout that, busy day. 

All - Just one note, I haven't posted it before, but to anybody with impervious or planning on taking it, I'll ask that you don't have an Impervious score of more than 3/4 your total toughness score.  (I believe that's what Temper has At the minute, 12 / 16)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 27, 2008)

Jemal, I may have something else but I need an answer to these questions first?

Would most of the powers here be considered having the mutant descriptor?

How common would the mutant descriptor be? Common or Uncommon?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 27, 2008)

I think I am going to give Xi'an one more level of disintegrate (which, unfortunately, won't quite increase my healing rank), take the Melee Focus feat twice (spend some time in martial arts training), and also work on my self-defense skills, upping my base defense by a point.

+1 level disintegrate: 3pp
+1 base defense bonus: 2pp

Melee Focus 2: 2pp


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 27, 2008)

For Future referance.  What would be the benefit of taking Hide In Plain Sight if you have permanent selective concealment as a power?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I think I know what I'm going to be using my unspent points on but I need to ask a question before I'm commit to those changes.  What would be the benefit of taking Hide In Plain Sight if you have permanent selective concealment as a power?




Did I miss us getting some extra points to spend somewhere?

In any case, I think I want to replace Eric's 33-point Boost Array with a Boost Variable structure from Ultimate power; if you'll let me apply flaws to the whole structure, I'd give the structure a 1-step action improvement to make reconfiguring a move action, and give all powers the Emotional and Others Only flaws, so a rank 11 structure would cost 33 points, and give me 55 points to work with for each configuration.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 27, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Did I miss us getting some extra points to spend somewhere?




Jemal mentioned it here  

We get +2 PP to use on Skills / Feats and +5 Free bee points.  We also are now PL 12.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I decided on what to spend my remaining points on.  For sure I'm going placing my Feat/Skill point on Accurate Attack.  Unfortunately, I'll need a bit of clarification before the remaining freebie point (hence my previous question about hiding in plain sight).


Situation:  Character with the sneak attack feat uses Accurate attack when making a surprise attack.  Which of the following formulas would be used to determine the character's damage bonus?

1)   Damage = (Base Damage + Sneak attack Bonus) - Accurate Attack Trade Off
2)   Damage = (Base Damage - Accurate Attack Trade Off) + Sneak Attack Bonus


----------



## Victim (Apr 28, 2008)

I would say 1, but it doesn't really seem relevant given the limits on Accurate Attack.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Avalon - Well, it is a mutant campaign, so you are mutants, and hence your powers would be mutant powers.  As for how common it is, why does it matter?

Relique - The only benefit would be allowing you to hide from people who can see invisible creatures.
Also, with your damage formulas - Since there's no multiplication or division, both would have the same result.  order of operation doesn't matter if it's all addition/subtraction.
Example: 
Base damage 5, sneak attack 2, accurate attack 3.
formula 1 = (5+2)-3 = 7-3 = 4
formula 2 = (5-3)+2 = 2+2 = 4

Drothgery -As Relique said, you guys just gained a power increase. 

Shaggy - Looks good.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 28, 2008)

Ahh, how goes my character Jemal?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Kirinke, Regarding Your character: 
Please include math on saves/attack bonus, instead of just the final result, so I know what the base is and where the totals are comign from.

the points you get for 'combat/saves' do not pay for feats that you used to increase your combat potential, those come out of your feat pool.  Speaking of which, I don't see any such feats listed.
OH, and what's the +10 'electrical shield' you have listed under toughness?  If that's a forcefield of some sort it should be listed under powers..

I'm going to say no to taking the luck feat.  I've granted it as a bonus to a couple individuals, but the only one I remember allowing to take it was Drothgery b/c hero points (and using them for his feats) are the basis of his character.

How do Ultimate Fortitude save and Jack of all trades fit into the character concept?

As far as your powers go, I'm going to say no to Transmit, as well as not allowing Light control, Create objects, or Telekinesis as Alternate powers.  You'll have to buy those seperately (And describe how they fit into your mutation)
Also, why does someone who's mutation is electrical regenerate and fly?

Also, Please state what trade-offs you'd like for your character, if any.



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Hah. I'll work on a lightning/electrical based one. When I created that one, I hadn't read all of the posts since I last posted.
> 
> Alright.
> Here's Electrica So far
> ...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Anybody else need anything?  any characters I haven't looked over yet?  (BTW those of you who've proposed characters, please post them in the RG so I don't have to search through this thread to find and review them)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Example:
> Base damage 5, sneak attack 2, accurate attack 3.
> formula 1 = (5+2)-3 = 7-3 = 4
> formula 2 = (5-3)+2 = 2+2 = 4




On the surface they are the same, but once you add in PL limits the results technically should change.  

For instance at PL10 (with no attack/DC trade off) the following could happen:

Formula 1 )
Damage = (10 + 0 [due to PL limit]) - 2 
Damage = 8

Formula 2 )
Damage = (10 - 2) + 2
Damage = 10

I also favor the first interpretation (since it doesn't seem to be exploitative) but I wanted to make sure since I couldn't find any definitive ruling on the matter on the Atomic Think Tank.


----------



## Victim (Apr 28, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> On the surface they are the same, but once you add in PL limits the results technically should change.
> 
> For instance at PL10 (with no attack/DC trade off) the following could happen:
> 
> ...




A PL 10 character with no trade off can't have +10 base damage and sneak attack (that applies to the +10 damage attack).


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Drothgery -As Relique said, you guys just gained a power increase.




Okay, so other than some moving one point around here and there (because it's more cost-effective, I think I may move more of his defense to his shield device and more defense to the protection in his costume), the major change is going to be replacing his boost array with variable structure

- boost power only (4 pp/rank) - Flaw: all effects are Emotional (1 pp/rank) - Flaw: all powers are Others Only (1pp/rank) + Extra: Action to change structure impoved from standard to move action (1pp/rank) = 3 pp/rank * 12 ranks = 36 points

So I'll be able to do any 50-point version of Boost that I can think of, with a move action to change it to a different one. That should give him a lot more flexibility.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Drothgery - You allready have the emotional thing as a complication, which I think makes far more sense than a power point saving flaw.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Also, I'd like to point out that while I did say now would be the time for changes, that's more for people who are actually having major problems with their characters, not just for people who're wanting to 'maximize their efficiency'.  

All proposed changes to your character are going to need a good (either in or out of character reason), other than "it's more effective".

OH, and Relique - Victim's last post is correct.  If you're allready at your PL cap, you couldn't take sneak attack anyways.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal, I was thinking of having a character who was immune to the powers of other mutants somewhat like Leech.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm gonna flat out say no to that.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 28, 2008)

Considering the amount of times Miranda ended up doing a Affects Others Insubstantial Power Stunt, I think the most logical thing I could spend her last freebie power point would be to obtain that ability as an alternate power.  After all, the first time she tried that stunt on one person (Pyro) then on the second time she did it on two people (Calypso and Pyro) which sort of suggests that she is capable of learning that ability.

Insubstantial 4 [26pp]
AP: Insubstantial 4 (Affects Others) [25pp]:Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Sustained; Affected by Electricity. PF: Progression  (2 Others), Extras: Affects Others


----------



## kirinke (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Kirinke, Regarding Your character:
> Please include math on saves/attack bonus, instead of just the final result, so I know what the base is and where the totals are comign from.
> 
> the points you get for 'combat/saves' do not pay for feats that you used to increase your combat potential, those come out of your feat pool.  Speaking of which, I don't see any such feats listed.
> ...




Well. Arc Riding is apart of the electrical alternate powers. That's why I gave her the flatform flaw, because she's using electricity to power her flight.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I'm going to say no to taking the luck feat.  I've granted it as a bonus to a couple individuals, but the only one I remember allowing to take it was Drothgery b/c hero points (and using them for his feats) are the basis of his character.




Jemal:  I have Luck feat two ranks.  Didn't know it was a limited feat, so I will replace it with something else.  That would help in improving my Container, as I would like to improve a little more there, to provide some alternate options instead of always impaling people.

Is that ok?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright. I have been long in thought on this question.

Jemal, what do you think about a Transform power that can change any object into a "dry" version of that object, and water? The idea being that Caly can learn to separate the water from (inanimate) things, if there's water present in them. This would include dissolved water, like in air or in solutions...

Now. Having a power like this makes the whole "requires water" thing a whole lot less of a limit. It would still cost her actions to create water using this transform, and there are still circumstances that she'd be unable to use the Transform to fuel her other abilities...but almost certainly not frequently enough that it would be worth a -1 limit.

I have a few ideas.

One, and simplest, I remove the limit. I reduce the power levels as needed to fit, and add the Transform to the array. Done and done. The remaining water dependency issues become at MOST a drawback, or possibly even a mere complication.

Two, I reduce the limit to only cover a fraction of the power levels. That is, say, her blast is +10...but only +5 of it has the limit. Thus, if she's depending on the relatively small amounts of water she can squeeze out of things, her blast is half power. If there's an actual lake or other large source of water nearby, she has the full deal.

Three, the Transform idea won't work, and I think of other ways to spend mah points.


----------



## Victim (Apr 28, 2008)

I have Luck 2 as well.  OTOH, I was about to get Beginner's Luck with 1 of the skill/feat points.  I can drop them if desired.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Drothgery - You allready have the emotional thing as a complication, which I think makes far more sense than a power point saving flaw.




In that case, I'll ditch the faster switching extra. The variable structure setup is really more like how I originally wanted Eric's powers to work, I just couldn't figure out how to build it with just the core rulebook. Also, I think he's cheating on some things in his array as-is; Boost fades by default, and some have the Fades flaw.

The 'effeciency' moves I'm thinking about are more because it's difficult to improve things where they are right now. For example, Eric's got a shield 5 (rank 1) device for 3 pp; improving that to rank 2 would make it a shield 10 device -- and put him way over PL limit on Defense.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Victim/Fangor - Yes please, thank you two for offering to drop those.  I hadn't even noticed the luck feats on your sheets (Shows how much attention I pay.  )  I'd be ok with allowing PC's a single rank in it, but no more unless luck is a part of your character concept.

Shayuri - I'm actually not to fond of the transform idea.  If you'd like, we can come up with some sort of expansion on your power that lets you create water out of your own body, and use that as a reasoning for lessening (maybe eventually completely getting rid of) your limitations.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Shayuri - I'm actually not to fond of the transform idea.  If you'd like, we can come up with some sort of expansion on your power that lets you create water out of your own body, and use that as a reasoning for lessening (maybe eventually completely getting rid of) your limitations.




Considering that there are trace amounts of Hydrogen in the earths atmosphere, one reasonable way of creating water would be for her to have the ability to combine Hydrogen and Oxygen molecules to form water (although technically she wouldn't be able to create nearly as much water by combining Hydrogen and Oxygen as the amount of water vapor she would be able to pull out of the air at any given location).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

Doh! 

Not sure how creating water out of my body is really all that different...but if you don't like it, you don't like it...

Is there anything in particular about the transform you dislike? Maybe we can hammer out the kinks?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2008)

it's more the thematics of it I dislike than anything mechanical, though it does have some mechanical differences from just creating the water (Drying things out, removing water-based ink from a page to prevent people from reading it, making something more susceptible to fire, etc)


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2008)

As far as her flight ability is concerned. I was thinking of something similar to what Static from that cartoon Static Shock uses, some sort of electrifiable, light disk thingie that when electrified is a solid platform, but when not can easily be folded up and put in one's pocket when in an inert state.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

Hee...thematically, I was thinking it made more sense to do the transform. I mean, even her "weather" powers are based on manipulating water in the air. If she can do that, it's a short step to condensing water droplets. And if you can cause water to condense out of air...why not out of other things?

And remember, it's just water. Ink on a page doesn't have water in it anymore. She can't like...pick up a sponge and move it around by moving the water in it. She'd have to move the water out of the sponge. Or take a glass of orange juice. She could pull the water out, leaving a dry glass full of orange particles and pulp.

Dried objects being more vulnerable to fire is a valid point...I'm not sure if it's a bad thing though. Gives her a little versatility, and some synergy with the fire controller, Pyro. 

Not trying to be a butt about it...anytime you want to put the foot down, just say so and the discussion's over.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrighty. Here's Serena Mark 2

Character Name.....	Electrica (Nickname, Sparks, Sparky)
Concept..................	Electricity Controller
Quotation................	Eectricity hurts. Alot.
Real Name..............Serena Weaver
Identity....................	Secret
Hero/Villain..............Hero

Origin..............Mutant
Allegiance.......Good, Family, Friends
Motivation.......Acceptance, Responsibility

Gender..........female
Age...............15
Height	...........5ft 6inches tall
Weight..........Slender, graceful
Hair..............black with two white streaks coming from her temples down
Eyes.............Vibrant Green

Occupation................Student
First Appearance.......The House that Xavier Built
Nationality..................USA
Ethnicity.....................Caucasian

ABILITIES
Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3) 
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 16 (+3)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 12 (+1)
*PP SPENT 25*

SAVES
FORT............... 1 base + 5 pp= +06
REFL................3 base + 5 pp= +08
WILL................ 2 base + 9 pp= +11  
TOUGH............ 1 + 10 (Electrical Shield) = 11
*PP SPENT: 19*

Defense.........+5........(10 pp Spent)
Attack:............+5........(10 pp Spent)
Ranged  Attack: +6
*TOTAL PP SPENT: 20*

Initative: +3 +4 feat bonus = +7
Hero Points: +1 +1luck feat =+2



FEATS
Judo (Accurate attack, defensive attack, improved disarm, improved grab, improved pin, improved trip, stunning attack, takedown attack.)
Improved Initative +1.
Ranged attack Bonus +6
Ultimate Effort: Fortitude Save. 
Luck Bonus +1
Jack of all trades
*PP SPENT: 18*

Serena has grown up on army bases around the world, she's met a lot of people, who have taught her many different things, some of which her parents would probably not like her to know. She has also been taught to never give up or give in. In other words, she's incredibly stubborn, which applies to both her willpower and her ability to stay conscious and push herself further, when others would welcome unconsciousness. 

SKILLS
(+11) ACROBATICS.............. 3 dex mod + 8............. 2 pp spent
(+05) BLUFF.......................... 1 cha mod + 4............. 1 pp spent
(+10) COMPUTERS............. 2 int mod + 8................ 2 pp spent
(+09) DIPLOMANCY............. 1 cha mod + 8.............. 2 pp spent 
(+07) ESCAPE ARTIST........ 3 dex mod + 4............... 1 pp spent 
(+06) MEDICINE................... 2 wis mod + 4.............. 1 pp spent 

PERFORM 
-String instruments..... 1 cha mod + 4............... 1 pp spent

KNOWLEDGE
(+06) -Current Events.......... 2 int mod + 4................. 1 pp spent
(+06) -Earth Sciences.......... 2 int mod + 4................. 1 pp spent
(+06) -Physical Sciences..... 2 int mod + 4................. 1 pp spent
(+06) -Popular Culture......... 2 int mod + 4................. 1 pp spent
(+06) -Streetwise................. 2 int mod + 4................. 1 pp spent
(+10) -Technology................ 2 int mod + 8................. 1 pp spent
*PP SPENT 17 *  

LANGUAGES
-English (default)
-Japanese
-Mandarin Chinese
-Greek
-Egyptian
-Italian
-German 
-Spanish
-American Sign Language
*PP SPENT 8*

INDEPENDANT POWERS
Electrical Shield (Force Field) +10.....................................10pp spent
Flight 5 (Platform, arc Riding -1 pp)...................................09pp spent
Regeneration 5 (Recovery Bonus)......................................05pp spent
Regeneration 5 (Recovery Rate bruised 5)...........................05pp spent
*PP SPENT: 29*

Because of her electric nature, she is able to use the natural electrcity generated within her to accelerate her healing in some process not fully understood. 

ELECTRICAL POWER ARRAY........... RANK 15...........PP SPENT 30 +10AP= 40)
Ball Lightning (ranged burst Area Damage) Rank 14
Electrical blast: Rank 13 Precise, selective, split
Dazzle:  Rank 15
Drain Electricity: Rank 7
Electrical Aura: Rank 7, Selective
Electrical Stun: Rank 7, Selective, Precise
Machine Control Rank 15
Machine Animation Rank 15
Confuse rank 14 (Reversable)
Datalink rank 15 (Cyberspace)
*PP SPENT 40*

_4 PP LEFT TO SPEND._

HISTORY
Hiya. Well. My name's Serena Weaver, but most folks call me Sparky or Sparks for short on account of me being able to generate and control electricity. Y'know the one liner about an electrical personality? Heh. Well that's me. 

It all started a few years ago when me and my lil bro Darien were walking back to the base one night. I think I was around twelve at the time and my brother was nine. Brother's are such pains.... Anyway we were jumped by these guys, gang bangers really and I got scared because these guys were gonna hurt us bad since we didn't have any money on us. I started to tingle like crazy, it felt kinda like when your foot is asleep and waking up, but all over. It was freaky.... 

And when they started to close in with knives and guns, there was this bright flash of electricity that stunned them pretty good, letting me and Darien escape. We ran like heck for the base.... Did I tell you my parents are both Marines? So no jokes about mama wearing army boots. That'll getcha a black eye or a bride of Frankenstein hairdo. Marines are way tougher than Army Rangers.  

Well, since then I've been practicing. I think I'm pretty good now, but when Xavier sent some folks down to talk to me, I kinda realized it'd be nice not to have to hide what I am, so I wouldn't be used as a lab rat or stoned or something. So I agreed to come.  Lookit this, my bro made it for me, it's a metallic cloth disk. When I electrify it, I can fly on it. Not to shabby huh?


----------



## Victim (Apr 29, 2008)

Regen KO'd is extremely problematic.   

Regeneration is still bought incorrectly.

You seem to have 18 points of feats, not 16.  

Escape Artist should be +7, Medicine +6, and all of her Knowledge skills are wrong.

Literacy only costs more at the GM's option, and it costs an additional skill rank, not a whole pp.  

Precise doesn't quite seem like it works on a non Selective Area Attack.  Similarly, Area attacks don't use attack rolls (unless you make it a targeted area), so Homing does nothing.

Electrical Absorption may be a PL cap violation - OTOH, it's extremely limited and in an array.

---------------------------------------------

Dropped a rank of luck, leaving me with 6 general points and 2 skill points.  I'm not really sure what to get.  With fewer HP and no Beginner's Luck, probably more skills and saves.

Right now, I'm thinking about spending 3 total points on skills and buying a point of Toughness.  My defensive idea grabs +2 Will and Fort.  On one hand, I can probably justify more Reflex (even she'd in theory be grabbing cover to help out, and should be punished for standing in the open).  However, marginal improvements in Ref don't seem likely to produce a noticeable increase in successful saves.  She could also Attack Focus and up her powers.

I could also go for something funky.  Buying Sneak Attack improves her offense too and could eventually take a Not with Powers limit (I assume) so she could be surprisingly dangerous sans powers, but still not someone who should be fighting straight up. And that saves a few more points for skills/utility.

Temper's large area attack had a few points unspent that will be used to increase rank to fit the higher cap.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, here's my attempt at building that Variable Boost structure for Eric

Base structure: 4 pp/rank Single Power (Boost) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw = 3pp/rank * 12 ranks = 36 pp (that's 3 points more than his array)
Reconfiguring a variable structure takes a standard action
Each configuration can cost up to 60 pp
Known configurations
- Team speed: Boost Dex (1pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Selective (1 pp/rank) +  + Total Fade (1pp/rank) * Rank 12 + Subtle Feat (1 pp)= 49 pp
- We can do this: Boost All Skills (3 pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Selective (1 pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) + Slow Fade (1 pp/rank) * Rank 8 + Subtle Feat (1 pp) = 57 pp
- Let's go all out: Boost All Powers (4pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Selective (1 pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) - Tiring Flaw (1pp/rank) = 60 pp
- You can do it: Boost All Traits (5pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) - Tiring Flaw (1pp/rank) = 60pp


----------



## kirinke (Apr 30, 2008)

Fixed Serena Mark 2, she should be alright, though any feedback would be welcome. As for equipment, I'd like for her to have the metal-cloth disk for her to fly on as part of her costume thingie.


----------



## Victim (Apr 30, 2008)

Why does 5 points of boost stuff cost only 4 points?  It doesn't seem quite right that you can get better than 1 for 1 by restricting what type of powers are in the VE - 1 for 1 is what you'd ordinarily get for boosting.


----------



## Victim (Apr 30, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Fixed Serena Mark 2, she should be alright, though any feedback would be welcome. As for equipment, I'd like for her to have the metal-cloth disk for her to fly on as part of her costume thingie.




Your regen is still wrong.  Recovery from bruised at 1/round without rest costs 3 pp.  Recovery from staggered as a full action (note that when staggered, you don't have a full action) costs 4 points.  However, her recovery check sucks at +1; if you want regeneration, you might to increase that.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 30, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Why does 5 points of boost stuff cost only 4 points?  It doesn't seem quite right that you can get better than 1 for 1 by restricting what type of powers are in the VE - 1 for 1 is what you'd ordinarily get for boosting.




I'm not at all sure I'm doing the math right on this (see Variable structues on p.113 of Ulitmate Power), but each rank of a variable structure gives you 5pp. For powers of one descriptor, it's 4 pp/rank. Since all of Eric's boost powers are Others Only, I put the flaw on the structure instead of on each individual configuration, but the math works out the same.


----------



## Victim (Apr 30, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm not at all sure I'm doing the math right on this (see Variable structues on p.113 of Ulitmate Power), but each rank of a variable structure gives you 5pp. For powers of one descriptor, it's 4 pp/rank. Since all of Eric's boost powers are Others Only, I put the flaw on the structure instead of on each individual configuration, but the math works out the same.




It seems weird that buying 1 power as a standalone would be more expensive than the VE which has added functionality.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 30, 2008)

Reread the Regeneration rules, I think I did it right this time and I added a selective electrical blast attack to her electrical power array. The ball Lightning will be her area blast.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 30, 2008)

Krinke, you need to specify what your Recovery Rate is improving and by how many ranks.

Example:  Regeneration  10 (Recovery +5, Bruised 3, Injured 2)


----------



## kirinke (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahh thanks for telling me. This is only my second M&M character lol.
Regeneration 5 (Recovery rate Bruised/Unconscious 5)


----------



## Victim (Apr 30, 2008)

Is there something in particular that we're waiting for before starting the assembly?

---------------------------------------------------

There is no "Bruised/Unconscious 5."  With 5 points in regen going towards that area, you'd have Bruised 3, KO 2, or vice versa.  And since you've been playing the game for months, I'm sure you can explain why regeneration from KO is problematic on a character with strong other abilities.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm speculating that Jemal is buisy or that we are waiting for the new/updated characters to be finished or nearly complete.


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2008)

Ahh okay. Now I put all of her Regeneration Recovery into bruised. So that would be Recovery rate Bruised 5.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 1, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ahh okay. Now I put all of her Regeneration Recovery into bruised. So that would be Recovery rate Bruised 5.




Kirinke,  the max amount you could put in Bruised is 3 ranks.  I posted the table from Ultimate Power so you could see the recovery rates.

[sblock="Regeneration Table"]
Rank.....Bruised/Unconscious....Injured/Staggered....Disabled/Ability....Resurrection
1.............1 Round.................20 minutes..............5 hours...............1 week
2.............standard action.......5 minutes...............1 hour.................1 day
3.............no action................1 minute................20 minutes...........5 hours
4.........................................1 Round.................5 minutes.............1 hour
5.........................................standard action.......1 minute...............20 minutes
6.........................................no action...............1 Round...............5 minutes
7.....................................................................standard action.....1 minute
8.....................................................................no action.............1 Round
9..............................................................................................standard action
10.............................................................................................no action
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2008)

A little bit of both, actually.  I've been a bit busy lately and I'd like to have all the characters ready before we proceed to chapter two.


Kirinke - Why does your character regenerate?

Drothgery - Hmm, I think I'm actually gonna say no to the variable structure.  I think it's a bit too much power for points payed.

anything else?


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Drothgery - Hmm, I think I'm actually gonna say no to the variable structure.  I think it's a bit too much power for points payed.




Well, then I'm probably going to rebuild his array tomorrow. I'd really like something more flexible than an array, though.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 1, 2008)

Ok, Spike's changes will include:

Removing Luck Feat x2 (+2pp)
Taking Improved Trip Feat (-1pp)
Taking Improved Throw Feat (-1pp)

+2pp for Skills/Feats
Distract Feat (-1pp)
Attack Focus Increase to Melee 3  (-1pp)

+5pp
Container increase to Container 7 (-5pp)
 Can someone help me with the mathematical equations that Strike with penetrating and Mighty will incur?  I am having problems.  I think my character sheet is all messed up, as it currently is.  I doubt I have the damage from the spikes listed correctly.  HELP!  I am having a brain meltdown...


----------



## Victim (May 1, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, then I'm probably going to rebuild his array tomorrow. I'd really like something more flexible than an array, though.




With so much Luck, you can stunt that array pretty frequently.

----------------------------------

I don't see any Penetrating on your Spikes.

From what I see on your sheet right now, Spike already has +11 attack with his Spikes, and does +12 damage (+7 STR, +5 Strike Mighty - no extras, so it seems like it should get the full bonus).  Oops?  Then he'd already be partway to his level 12 caps.

-----------------------------------------

I'm spending 1 free point and 2 skills points on:

Sense Motive +2
Bluff +2
Medicine +2
Climb +2
Diplomacy +2
Stealth +2

1 free point: +1 Toughness

Not sure about the other 4 points I have (after dropping a point of Luck).  I'm thinking of either of adding all the points into saves.  However, trying to grab PL related ASAP to fully provide the boost to 12 is also tempting.  Eric's big skill boost seems like it might make going heavy into skills somewhat less attractive.  I didn't really think we'd be increasing in PL anytime soon (soon being extremely relative in pbp ), so I'm not not totally sure how to work those upgrades into the things I already wanted to buy.

I was also thinking about putting a no knockback drawback on her attack array - her power should be chewing up or unraveling things it hits, not tossing them about.


----------



## kirinke (May 2, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> A little bit of both, actually.  I've been a bit busy lately and I'd like to have all the characters ready before we proceed to chapter two.
> 
> 
> Kirinke - Why does your character regenerate?
> ...




It's due to her electrical nature, basically because she both generates and controls electricity, it affects her entire body too, so that the electricity helps her body heal quicker, more power directed to body repair etc.....


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Kirinke - I'll allow it, but with limits: Max speed 1 full round, and no ranks in recovering from any of the following conditions: Disabled, Staggered, Dying, Unconscious, ressurection.

Victim - All sounds good so far, I agree with the knockback drawback, though you're allready wondering what to put your points in, so you'd then have to figure out what to do with the new points.  
You could up your AC/Attack bonus.

Drothgery - As victim said, lotsa luck can get you doing practically whatever you want with power stunts.  Other than that, we'll see what you can do and figure somethin out.

Fangor - When you use penetrating attacks, you don't need to change anything, you just need to point out to your GM (me) that you have penetrating, and I'll take it into account when rolling opponents toughness saves.  
And Victim's right, you don't currently have any penetrating listed on your sheet.

As far as your spike's are concerned, the math looks right.  Strike 5, Mighty(+7strmod) = 12 damage.  Base attack 5+3 attack focus melee + 4 accurate=+12.  

What are you planning on doing with the 5 points in your container? Adding penetrating 5 would be one way to go, it'd mean you'd be capable of hurting people with invulnerable.

Shayuri - I think I am gonna just say no to the transform thing.. I don't know what it is, but everytime I try picturing it I get this bad feeling. sry.

Anybody else know what they're doing with their level ups/new characters?  I'd like to get this stuff done so I can continue the main thread.


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

Fair enough, sir.

A point of some concern then, or maybe not... It's occurred to me that her 'weather control' powers have the potential to also create ice, water, sleet...etc...not just fog. That could -also- be considered a means around the limit.

Would you prefer to alter those powers so they don't, downgrade or eliminate the limit, or something else?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 2, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Kirinke - I'll allow it, but with limits: Max speed 1 full round, and no ranks in recovering from any of the following conditions: Disabled, Staggered, Dying, Unconscious, ressurection.




Lightning ressurection?  

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!! IT"S ALIIIIIIIIVE!!!!


Sorry...I just read Frankenstein.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Hmm..  If you were to add a drawback/limit where you can onlyuse the rain one outside when there are available clouds, that'd work for me.  It also gives you a way of 'summoning' water from a bit farther away, but doesn't completely negate your water medium flaw, b/c you have to spend a round AND have the clouds available... would that work for you?


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Shaggy - eek, lets not even go there, might give kirinke ideas.  j/k


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

Could I still use ice slick and fog? We could say that they don't make enough water to be useful to her array powers...which seems right. Even thick fog is a pretty small amount of water spread over a large area...and it doesn't take much ice on the ground to make it slick and hard to move on.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 2, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Lightning ressurection?





 She could be our defibrillator...


----------



## Victim (May 2, 2008)

I decided to take that drawback valued at one point.  Most of our people seem to be ranged attackers (so knocking people prone isn't especially useful) and lack much super movement, so knocking people too far could be a problem for us.  Does UP say anything about the value of this sort of drawback?

With 5 points to spend now, I purchased:

Attack Focus: Ranged 1
Will +2
Fort +2


----------



## kirinke (May 2, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Kirinke - I'll allow it, but with limits: Max speed 1 full round, and no ranks in recovering from any of the following conditions: Disabled, Staggered, Dying, Unconscious, ressurection.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds reasonable. No problem there. With just the ranks in recovery bruised, that'll go along way in helping her stay in the thick of things so to speak.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Shayuri - the ice slick/fog are ok, they're essentialy just her condensing/freezing what's allready available in the air.

Kirinke - allright then. 

Victim - Those points work.. as for the drawback, I don't think there's a premade one, I'd give it to you as a 1 point drawback.

OH,and btw, the assembly will begin sunday or monday, so please have all chars. upgraded/fixed by then.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 2, 2008)

Ok, Spike's edits:

Comments appreciated, as I need to understand this thing a little more.  2 Skill/Feat pp went to Feats.  Other 5pp went to Container with a little left over to edit as needed.

Abilities and Saves stay the same, no changes there.

[sblock=Combat]Combat (20pp): Attack (10pp) +5 (+8 Melee/+12Spikes) [Spikes +12 dmg], Defense (10pp) 22 (12 flat-footed), Init +6, Grapple +12, Knockback -10[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills and Feats] Major changes here, as he needs a few more options besides impaling people.  Removed Luck 2, replaced with Improved Trip and Improved Throw. 

Feats (20pp): Attack Focus 3 (Melee), Uncanny Dodge (hearing), Dodge Focus 7, Fearless, Taunt, Diehard, Move by Action, Instant Up, Evasion 2, *Improved Trip, *Improved Throw[/sblock]

[sblock=Container Power]Powers (70pp):
Container 7 (Mutant Skeleton; Power Feat: Innate) (36 pp)
Enhanced Skeletal Structure: 
(10pp) Permanent Density 3 [+6 Strength, Protection 1 (Extra: Impervious), Immovable 1, Super Strength 1, Mass x2, Extra: Duration (Continuous); Flaw: Permanent, Drawback: Noticeable(His Protection takes the form of a form of exoskeleton, with some of the armored plating revealing itself on his shoulders, back, chest, legs, arms, and crown.)]
(6pp) Protection 5 (Impervious 1)
(1pp) Elongation 1 (Move action to grow spiked limbs, standard action to attack range 10’)
(12pp) Strike 5 (Extra: Penetrating 5, PF: Mighty, Accurate x2); Drawback: Only Lethal Damage)
(2pp) Super-Movement 2 (Wall-Crawling 2, Full Speed)
(2pp) Immovable 2 (+2 Bonus to Knockback, +8 vs trip/push/rush/throw)[/sblock]

That leaves 2pp left to spend on the container array, but I need some help.  When taking the Mighty Power Feat, don't I have to take ranks in that for each +1 STR bonus I want to tack onto the damage?  So, with Mighty as is, am I able to only add +1 Str bonus to damage from the power feat, or the full +7?


----------



## Victim (May 3, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Ok, Spike's edits:
> 
> Comments appreciated, as I need to understand this thing a little more.  2 Skill/Feat pp went to Feats.  Other 5pp went to Container with a little left over to edit as needed.
> 
> ...




Mighty costs 1 point if you add your STR to Strike damage.  Mighty costs additional points per point of STR bonus if you have extras on your Strike that you also want to apply to your STR damage.

For example, you have Strike +5 Penetrating with Mighty 1.  So Spike has an attack that is 12 damage with his STR, and has 5 ranks of Penetrating (enough to bypass Impervious 17 without situational boni).  

If you wanted your STR bonus to also be Penetrating when you used your Strike (for up to 12 total Penetrating), then you'd have to buy multiple ranks of Mighty.  Since many extras don't work so well with partial ranks, you'd have to pay extra for your STR bonus in those cases (either by covering the cost with an extra on STR damage, or by taking more Mighty ranks to make up the cost difference, IIRC).

Spike has the Thrown power feat on his Strike.  As per the corebook (I dunno what UP says on the matter, but I think it might remove this restriction), you can only add up to your Strike rank in STR damage for a Mighty thrown attack.  So he could only do +10 damage with a thrown spike.

---------------------

Regen rate for Bruised maxes at three levels, kirinke.  Unless I'm missing something (I'm not operating on much sleep right now), you still have 5 on your character sheet here and in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## kirinke (May 3, 2008)

Alrighty. Made edits. I still have 5 pp left to play with. I'm thinking about putting it into charisma.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2008)

Fangor - Looks good.  Seems victim has yet again beat me to the punch.   Thrown is, indeed a max increase due to mighty(strength) of your strike bonus (If it says otherwise in ultimate power, I say no.), but I would allow you to buy two extra ranks of *mighty throw* so that your thrown weapon damage would still be +12 instead of the lesser +10.  Or you could stay with the +10 to save the points, and it would make sense (You're a primary melee character, would make sense that your offense isn't as good thrown as it is wielded)

Kirinke - you could take the attractive feat and be the super-hot electro chick in black leather.


----------



## kirinke (May 3, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Fangor - Looks good.  Seems victim has yet again beat me to the punch.   Thrown is, indeed a max increase due to mighty(strength) of your strike bonus (If it says otherwise in ultimate power, I say no.), but I would allow you to buy two extra ranks of *mighty throw* so that your thrown weapon damage would still be +12 instead of the lesser +10.  Or you could stay with the +10 to save the points, and it would make sense (You're a primary melee character, would make sense that your offense isn't as good thrown as it is wielded)
> 
> Kirinke - you could take the attractive feat and be the super-hot electro chick in black leather.




Hmmm. How about 4 in charisma and then taking the attractive feat. I don't know what sort of benefits she'd have if any. I'd say on the outside, she's a pretty normal teenage girl, a little more thoughtful than most, maybe reserved, because she does have to control her power so that it doesn't affect things, but friendly once she gets comfortable with you. 

Ooo. As far as the languages go, since most people usually only understand one or two at the most and she knows 8, how about for the explination, that she has a very latent telepathic ability that allows her to learn languages more easily than most people. 

I think she'd also have a thing against bullies and kids being mean to other kids, because she so used to looking after her kid brother.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  I removed the Thrown  power feat, as I think he's going to be more grounded to melee combat, as you stated.

That leaves 2pp on the container to spend.  Here's what I think: Improve Protection one rank, with another power feat of Impervious to max out Toughness save.  It will go up to Toughness +12 (Impervious 3)

So, if that's ok, then I will update Spike to reflect his new schematic.  Any objections?


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2008)

Fangor - no problems with it, but do keep in mind that impervious at reallly low ranks has little effect other than reducing knockback(It doesn't reduce damage, simply lets you ignore damage less than your impervious threshhold), though it makes sense for someone who wouldn't really feel, say, a normal person punching him.

Kirinke - Works for me.

Drothgery - Hows yer work coming?  

Seems like we're just about ready to move onto chapter 2.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 3, 2008)

Nevermind...already answered.  Silly me.

So, looking orward to the assembly!


----------



## kirinke (May 4, 2008)

I think I found a new use for the Sims 2. Character Creation  Now if only I can find superhero skins....

Heh. Anyway, here's a picture of Serena using the Sims 2, CTRL + ALT + Print Screen and Paint.


----------



## drothgery (May 4, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Drothgery - Hows yer work coming?




Kind of got distracted...

How's this

Base structure: 36-pont power with 3 alternate powers (39 pp; costs 4pp more than current array)
Each configuration can cost up to 36 pp
configurations
- Team speed: Boost Dex (1pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Selective (1 pp/rank) +  Total Fade (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 11 + Subtle Feat (1 pp)= 34 pp
- We can do this: Boost All Skills (3 pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Selective (1 pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) + Slow Fade (1 pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 5 + Subtle Feat (1 pp) = 31 pp
- Let's go all out: Boost All Powers (4pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw - Tiring Flaw (1pp/rank) * Rank 9 = 36 pp
- You can do it: Boost All Traits (5pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) - Tiring Flaw (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 9  = 36 pp

Other changes:
Add 4 ranks of Bluff to give 12 ranks and +17 (1pp)
Add Master Plan feat (1pp)
Add Set-Up feat (1pp)


----------



## Caros (May 4, 2008)

Wow, my en world is working... *Crosses fingers to avoid jinx.*

Anyways, my updates are easy, will be added to the RG as soon as physically possible.

Inventor (Feat)
Rank 17 Transmutation (I'm up to one million pounds with extra effort.  MUHAHAHAHA!!!)
Another rank (17 I think) to his shield.

And I have one feat left open. I can't get at the book right now, I'm thinking all out attack but I don't know how that interacts with tradeoffs and PL caps.


----------



## Victim (May 4, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> And I have one feat left open. I can't get at the book right now, I'm thinking all out attack but I don't know how that interacts with tradeoffs and PL caps.




It doesn't, really.  All Out Attack, Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack and Power Attack are all basically feats that manipulate tradeoffs rather than provide direct bonuses.  All out and Defensive Attack are weird because they let you make tradeoffs between things that ordinarily don't get tradeoffs though.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 4, 2008)

They are only really limited *IF* you are playing at low power levels and/or if you have a low attack/defense/damage bonus.

With that said, given Alchemist's insane +5 DC/-5 attack trade off, I don't see you having to worry too much if you get all out attack since at best/worst all you'll end up doing is negating your trade-off by using the feat.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2008)

Allright, so I haven't updated yet as you've probably noticed.  To be quite frank, I've been putting off the (Rather lengthy) Assembly post b/c I've been sick lately and truthfully didn't really feel like posting something so long.  I'll do it when I get home from work tommorow (So probly in about 20 hours from this post).

Fangor, I'll be posting you IC response from Wolverine now, I need your response (Specifically whether/how you try to follow him, if you do so.)

Everybody else (Including new character), I'll assume you attend the Assembly unless you specifically post otherwise (Where/how/why you're skipping) before I post it tommorow night.  So unless there's an IC post from you before I post the assembly in about 20 hours, you're at the assembly (with the exception of Fangor... you get a bit of extra time to post since you have an important decision to make and I'm not sure when you'll be available to post next).


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

Meep. I was waiting for a reply from Xielt...

I suppose it's just smalltalk though, no need to put off the game for it.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

Oh, I changed her skills up a lil. I switched out Medicine for Concentration. It seemed to fit her character more.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

Knowing what I know about the X-men... I shudder when thinking about who could have copied the data given what Cyclops said.  Off the bat I could think of 5 characters which we might be dealing with and all of them will make the situation pretty nasty.

Curse you lol!


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

Do share.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

Heh, this I gotta hear, I can only think of three, and I'd like to know if the culprit is on your list.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

1). Cassandra Nova who is a genocidal maniac basically the genetic "evil" twin of Professor X.  
2) Depending on the writer Mystique is able to copy retinal patterns.  So she *might* have been able to break into the system... but thats a long shot.
3) Dark Beast (Beast from earth 616(?) otr which ever one the age of apocalypse happened on).  He's like Himler and Beast rolled into one.
4) Malice who is a psychic (or digital) entity that possesses people.
5) Danger aka the Danger room itself  (a long shot but in the comics it did become sentinent and tried to kill off the X-men).

Of course, theres always a chance of Mr. Sinister creating a clone and sending it our way or even a Skrull or two.. but no matter what, all the possibilities pretty much suck for the students.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

....

Now that I think about it....  I should have kept my mouth shut because I might have definitely just helped the wrong person out there..


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

Okay, I've seen a few of those people before.  If it were the danger room, the complaint would probably be that the computer had walked off with the files, not that they had been copied.

What seems like the hardest part to me is generating powerful anti-psi effect.  If you can out psychic Prof X and Jean Grey at the same time, then beating computer security seems pretty trivial.

As an aside, what about Sentinels?  Have they been deployed yet?  The chronology seems offset from normal since Jean is still alive.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

Well as stated, I will be screwing with continuity and taking a lot of 'artistic licensing liberties"... for simplicities sake, lets call this AU... "Earth 238"

I actually stopped reading the comics in the 90's, and since then my keeping up to date has been hearing from other people, watching the various cartoons, the movies, and checking out important events on Wikipedia.

Sentinals are functional, though rare, and none of you would've ever encountered them, though you'd probably know them (Mutant children's boogey men).

That being said, practically anything can happen.  I like it this way b/c it keeps people who know a lot about the story from having info the other players don't.  You can assume whatever you want, but there's a good chance you'll be wrong.


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

Sparky is violating PL caps.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 1). Cassandra Nova who is a genocidal maniac basically the genetic "evil" twin of Professor X.
> 2) Depending on the writer Mystique is able to copy retinal patterns.  So she *might* have been able to break into the system... but thats a long shot.
> 3) Dark Beast (Beast from earth 616(?) otr which ever one the age of apocalypse happened on).  He's like Himler and Beast rolled into one.
> 4) Malice who is a psychic (or digital) entity that possesses people.
> ...




Don't forget Morph. Um no... She's actually at 179pp. I haven't decided where to put the last PP. I'm hoping Jemal will let me take the TK as an alternate power with in game practice.


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

She's PL 11 and has a +11 ranged attack thanks to +5 base attack and 6 attack focus feats.  So her max rank for ranged and area powers is 11.  Powers that are definite violations are in bold.  Even if she advanced in PL, only the Electrical Blast becomes allowed.



> *Ball Lightning (ranged burst Area Damage) Rank 14*
> *Electrical blast: Rank 13 Precise, selective, split*
> *Dazzle: Rank 15*
> Drain Electricity: Rank 7
> ...




Machine Control and Animation might be problematic too, but the formal writeups for those abilities aren't in the core book so I don't if they go against a save.  Objects tend to not get saves against some effects, so it might be a big deal.

But yeah, based on your cost summaries, you do seem to have 1 pp in reserve at the moment.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> She's PL 11 and has a +11 ranged attack thanks to +5 base attack and 6 attack focus feats.  So her max rank for ranged and area powers is 11.  Powers that are definite violations are in bold.  Even if she advanced in PL, only the Electrical Blast becomes allowed.
> 
> Machine Control and Animation might be problematic too, but the formal writeups for those abilities aren't in the core book so I don't if they go against a save.  Objects tend to not get saves against some effects, so it might be a big deal.
> 
> But yeah, based on your cost summaries, you do seem to have 1 pp in reserve at the moment.





Ahh, hadn't realized. I'll get to correcting those.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

I think it might also help if you posted any trade offs you might have (if any).


----------



## kirinke (May 8, 2008)

No trade offs, I didn't see the point in em.


----------



## Victim (May 13, 2008)

I was waiting for Alisha or someone else to reply, since Sparky and Temper already had several exchanges.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 13, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> I was waiting for Alisha or someone else to reply, since Sparky and Temper already had several exchanges.





Hmm..  Let me change what Miranda said alittle... that what she could include everyone in her idea of what "we should do"


----------



## drothgery (May 13, 2008)

Well, Eric's been quiet because I've been away from my computer for most of the weekend, yesterday, and probably will be today, and because we seemed to be talking about stuff that involves X-men lore that I don't know well (what I know of the X-men universe is from the movies, snippets of the old cartoon, and random chatter on ENWorld).


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

well drothgery, as this is AU, there's not much you NEED to know.  I've forgotten more X-men comic stuff than I currently know *L*.  And when all else fails, ask Wiki.   Or just respond how your character (who also probably knows very little about it) would respond.  Heck, most of the conversation that's been going on has nothing to do with 'x-men lore'


----------



## Victim (May 14, 2008)

IIRC, the SHIELD lore is pretty contradictory anyway, since it sometimes operates as a US agency, and other times a UN one.  Maybe it's NATO to reconcile both the US dominant and international aspects.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 14, 2008)

Jemal,

Just wondering, how *does* Nick Furry look in this universe? Does he look like the MU version, the Original James Bond-esque Ultimate version, David Hasselhoff, or Samuel L Jackson?


----------



## Victim (May 14, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Jemal,
> 
> Just wondering, how *does* Nick Furry look in this universe? Does he look like the MU version, the Original James Bond-esque Ultimate version, David Hasselhoff, or Samuel L Jackson?




This question is of critical importance.


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

Classic Fury.


----------



## Victim (May 17, 2008)

I think Caros meant the uniforms of the boarding school you'd be visiting, not X-man uniforms.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 17, 2008)

I wasn't too sure which "uniforms" he was talking about.  But still, since Alchemist never said anything about it being closed, Miranda still thinks that Alchemist plan potentially is going to trade human life for mutant life (as far as innocent bystanders go).


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 18, 2008)

Jemal, 

What does Pyro say to the plan? After all, Miranda sort of dragged him into the situation.


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2008)

Pyro seems to be quiet, waiting for everyone else to respond.


----------



## Victim (May 18, 2008)

You mentioned HP refreshes by scene earlier.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2008)

when you enter a new scene, your Hero Point total resets to it's normal. (You regain any spent, and loose any extras you may have had that weren't spent).
A new scene is exactly what it sounds like, a new scene after the current situation (different time/place)


----------



## Victim (May 18, 2008)

Okay, neat.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 19, 2008)

Spike posted, not sure if you caught his action in the surprise round or not.


----------



## Jemal (May 20, 2008)

Updates for all!

Also, a special note to Victim - I am enjoying your roleplaying as Temper.  I don't think I need to point out that my IC responses are not always my own views, or that I personally have no problems with you or your character, but I figure better safe than hurt feelings.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 20, 2008)

Whoa!  How does a crit with a Trip attempt work?  Spike is one lucky SOB!  Another Crit!  Too bad he only gets them when he doesn't actually attack, but goes for various other options...


----------



## Victim (May 20, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Updates for all!
> 
> Also, a special note to Victim - I am enjoying your roleplaying as Temper.  I don't think I need to point out that my IC responses are not always my own views, or that I personally have no problems with you or your character, but I figure better safe than hurt feelings.




No problem.  It's not like I agree with my character on all topics either.  On the other hand, considering the way X-verse people and governments behave, maybe her ideas are more legitimate.  

The point of the character in many ways is to generate conflict - so it's been fun playing her.  

It's sort of tricky at points to strike a balance between her principled parts and her hard and dangerous ones though.


----------



## Caros (May 20, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Updates for all!




No! No no no!  Updates for some... Miniature american flags for others! *Cheering crowd*


----------



## kirinke (May 21, 2008)

Lol. Right now, Serena is being a typical teenager, trying to find her place in this new group, so she's quick to show her opinion and even quicker to figure out who is best to be on which side. Teens in my experience are mercenary little creatures.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 26, 2008)

Drothery said:
			
		

> OOC Note: Either the Hudson River and/or the Atlantic Ocean is not far from most of the New York City metro area. And although I don't know if there's a 'canon' location for Prof. Xavier's School for the Gifted, interstate 87 (which runs from NYC to Albany and connects with I-90 to the rest of the major upstate cities) parallels the Hudson. Just for reference.




According to X-men cannon, the school is located at 1401 Graymalkin Lane in Salem Center, New York.  Luckily, this game isn't stuck in the main Marvel Universe time line because then we'd all be sitting in a pile of ash and rubble as a result of the school having been destroyed in a sentinel attack during the Messiah CompleX storyline.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 26, 2008)

Jemal,

I have question. According to Ultimate Power a character can carry up to their heavy load while flying.

Miranda's Strength 12 gives her a Heavy Load is 130 lbs, however Miranda has a touch based telekinetic power which grants her a TK Strength of 10 with a heavy load of 100 lbs.   Does this mean she could carry up to 230 lbs and be able to fly if she were able to cancel out 100 lb of weight (if it were contained in one 'bulky' object)?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Kind of got distracted...
> 
> How's this
> 
> ...




Jemal - did you ever give okay on this? I noticed that I hadn't copied the updates over to Eric's character sheet, and I was thinking that Eric might want to give Serena a hand here.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah, it's ok.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 20, 2008)

I seem to remember from the comics that Cebero never really spoke. I figure that Serena could speak to him via her electrical powers. What if she accidently gave him the ability to 'speak' in the real world to anyone, verbally. It seems to me that alot of what happens in cyberspace depends greatly on what one 'wants', whether subconsciously or consciously. It'd also make for some interesting RP moments too.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2008)

Kirinke, I just noticed something... Serena's powers aren't dynamic; meaning that you can't use Datalink and Machine Control at the same time.  Making matter's worse, once you try to switcvh over to Machine control she'll loose all contact with the Cyborg / Cerebro.  

Best case scenario is that you try to powerstunt, but then that's jemal's call on if Serena could powerstunt to gain two powers as a dynamic alternate power.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2008)

ooc:
Mmm. Okay. She'll still try to shut the boy down, using whatever powers she can use with whatever Cerebro can contribute without burning her out.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2008)

Kirinke - 
Er, perhaps I wasn't as clear as I should've been.  There are two of SERENA, and Cerebro is nowhere to be seen, even in your mind.  It's clear that whatever happened was CAUSED by your interaction/electrocution with Cerebro, but it's still just you (both of you)
Sry, but you're gonna have to mod your post a bit. 

Drothgery - As I ask repeatedly in all my games, no OOC only posts in the IC thread please, that's what this place is for.  I'll answer it here, though.  The reasons are simply the same reason that the plane can't be stopped except by a power you guys don't have and I'm not allowing use of Hero Points: The crash is a Plot Device.

Kirinke again - Same goes for you, please don't _just_ OOC in the IC thread.  

As for Miranda, I don't think touching Sparky is a good idea, as Kirinke mentioned, she's kinda electrified right now, which happens to be the one thing that hurts you when insubstantial (your weakness).  Temper's gonna bull-doze her into a seatbelt anyways, and with her nigh-impervious skin, the pain won't phase her. (Damit there's too many *her's* on this plane).

Speaking of Temper - No you won't have time to strap BOTH of you in, though don't worry, I'll be taking your 'rock-hard head' into account at Damage Time.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry about the OOC only comment. Won't happen again.
Oh, amended the action post.


----------



## Victim (Jul 3, 2008)

Jemal is going to great lengths to render authority figures unavailable, and then here you go trying to put them back into play.

The X-men come back from the dead anyway, so even the WCS here isn't all that bad in the long term.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2008)

The school needs someone to baby sit all the PL 2s and 3s while we go kicking Magneto's butt and I doubt that Iceman and Gambit would stick around the school to help out the beast.  Besides, we need someone to carry all our gear, and considering all the emotional baggage Scott has in the comics, I think he would be perfict for the job.


----------



## Victim (Jul 3, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> (OOC: I thought Sparky was dragged out when Pyro was.)




Maybe I'm blind, but I didn't see anyone grabbing Sparky or Pyro.  I saw Xian ASKING people to grab them, but no one actually doing it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> Xi'an quickly unbuckles his harness as soon as the jet comes to a complete stop.  He sees Miranda run out of the wreckage towards Cyclops and Temper, and he follows, stopping long enough to ask the others remaining in the X-jet to grab Pyro and get him out of the jet.
> 
> Once Xi'an leaves the jet he runs towards Cyclops.
> 
> "Miranda, is he okay?  Can you get him?  If he's still out, let me try."




Yewah they are both in the jet


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 3, 2008)

See, i'd have grabbed one or the other, but if they are unconcious, and I touch them, I use my power on them.

Since it's empathic, I would then be the unconscious one...which would solve nothing.


----------



## Victim (Jul 4, 2008)

Where exactly did the plane crash?  I got the impression that it was crashing into the wilderness area surrounding the school.  On the other hand, other characters want to be picked up by car - not exactly a reasonable expectation in the above circumstance.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2008)

Victim said:


> Where exactly did the plane crash?  I got the impression that it was crashing into the wilderness area surrounding the school.  On the other hand, other characters want to be picked up by car - not exactly a reasonable expectation in the above circumstance.




We're about a mile from the school, which is in NYC exurbia; I'm thinking that a road is probably closer than the school, large expanses of open wilderness being somewhat rare until you get a bit farther from NYC. If we walk/run and stay together, it's probably going to take us 5-10 minutes to get there.


----------



## Victim (Jul 4, 2008)

drothgery said:


> We're about a mile from the school, which is in NYC exurbia; I'm thinking that a road is probably closer than the school, large expanses of open wilderness being somewhat rare until you get a bit farther from NYC. If we walk/run and stay together, it's probably going to take us 5-10 minutes to get there.




On the other hand, we also have Spike and Wolverine running through wilderness all night to find a hidden base.

Plus a mile direct route isn't that far; with our powers and skills twenty minutes doesn't sound too hard without trying to hustle much.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 4, 2008)

Victim said:


> On the other hand, we also have Spike and Wolverine running through wilderness all night to find a hidden base.
> 
> Plus a mile direct route isn't that far; with our powers and skills twenty minutes doesn't sound too hard without trying to hustle much.




However, that's twenty minutes carrying a girl who is in a trance, aan unconscious teenager who currently has a fractured skull, and comatose adult that might be brain dead.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> However, that's twenty minutes carrying a girl who is in a trance, aan unconscious teenager who currently has a fractured skull, and comatose adult that might be brain dead.




Strictly by the book (and ignoring ackwardness involved in carrying a human, and that moving injured people isn't a good idea)...

Eric has 18 Str; he can carry up to his heavy load (300 lb) indefinitely, and move at 2/3 normal speed. This will let him cover 1 mile in a little over 13 minutes if he double moves every round. I suspect Scott weighs less than 300 lbs.

Xian has 14 Str; his heavy load is 175 lbs. I suspect that, by the book, he can carry Pyro or Serena.

However, Temper's 12 Str (and heavy load of 130 lbs) probably is not sufficient to carry the other one. She'd need a TK assist from Miranda.

Miranda has Flight 4, which gives her a flight speed of 100 MPH. If she uses all out movement, she can go 4 times that speed for up to 12 rounds before needing to make a con check, but she doesn't need to, because she can reach the school in 2 rounds (without all-out movement, she can reach the school in 3 rounds; basically, it's 2/3 mi per round at all-out movement vs 1/3 mi per round at a double move).

The moral of this story is that if we're within a few hundred feet of a road, Eric should just give Miranda his keys.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Miranda has Flight 4, which gives her a flight speed of 100 MPH. If she uses all out movement, she can go 4 times that speed for up to 12 rounds before needing to make a con check, but she doesn't need to, because she can reach the school in 1 round.




Which leads to Dave's Crazy Idea, which will probably require someone giving me a breakdown in how Power Stunts work.

1) Eric Power Stunts his Boost power to increase Miranda's TK as much as he can; if he can give her rank 8 TK, she should be able to carry everyone. Actually, his normal 'boost all powers' boost ought to work for that. AND it'd increase her flight a few ranks, too.
2) Miranda carries everyone up to the school.


----------



## Victim (Jul 5, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Which leads to Dave's Crazy Idea, which will probably require someone giving me a breakdown in how Power Stunts work.
> 
> 1) Eric Power Stunts his Boost power to increase Miranda's TK as much as he can; if he can give her rank 8 TK, she should be able to carry everyone. Actually, his normal 'boost all powers' boost ought to work for that.
> 2) Miranda carries everyone up to the school.




That'd work really well.

Would we need to do anything to stabilize the injured people besides the TK itself?  A panel from the aircraft could be used as a platform so Miranda would be carrying one heavy object instead of a whole bunch of a smaller ones.  If that rope is still intact, it could be used to strap people down.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 5, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Which leads to Dave's Crazy Idea, which will probably require someone giving me a breakdown in how Power Stunts work.
> 
> 1) Eric Power Stunts his Boost power to increase Miranda's TK as much as he can; if he can give her rank 8 TK, she should be able to carry everyone. Actually, his normal 'boost all powers' boost ought to work for that. AND it'd increase her flight a few ranks, too.
> 2) Miranda carries everyone up to the school.






Victim said:


> That'd work really well.
> 
> Would we need to do anything to stabilize the injured people besides the TK itself?  A panel from the aircraft could be used as a platform so Miranda would be carrying one heavy object instead of a whole bunch of a smaller ones.  If that rope is still intact, it could be used to strap people down.




Check this out...

1) Miranda uses her Insubstantial alternate power to turn Cyclops and Eric Insubstantial.  Since the AP is not innate, Eric can boost it so she can affect more people (+2 pp to turn the entire group insubstantial, less if Kitty helps out). 
2) Eric can then boost Miranda's flight power by 15 points (since it's not innate) which will allow her to make everyone fly (even when knocked out) until she turns the power off.   In the case everyone who is unconscious, could then be "pushed" or "dragged" safely since they would be insubstantial.  

Flight 4 [23pp] Movement, Move Action (active), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; 100mph; PF: Progression 3 (10 people); Extras: Affects Others (+1), Affects Corporeal, Continuous (+1);


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2008)

Drothgery, how much power points would Eric be able to boost miranda's TK abilities by?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 9, 2008)

Serena unfortuantly won't be much help with the lifting. At best, she might (very unlikely) be able to help out in the school fighting the other mutants/cyborg kid.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Drothgery, how much power points would Eric be able to boost miranda's TK abilities by?




Looks like 12pp is the most he can manage, by stunting to get a new temporary alternate power (probably the best thing to do is to drop the range on his boost all powers power to touch to increase it to rank 12, though I could lose the tiring flaw if I boosted just TK instead of all powers). I thought I could manage an 11pp boost to all of her powers via extra effort, but I don't think you can use extra effort an power that's already Tiring.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Looks like 12pp is the most he can manage, by stunting to get a new temporary alternate power (probably the best thing to do is to drop the range on his boost all powers power to touch to increase it to rank 12, though I could lose the tiring flaw if I boosted just TK instead of all powers). I thought I could manage an 11pp boost to all of her powers via extra effort, but I don't think you can use extra effort an power that's already Tiring.




With her "poke-float*" 12pp translates into her having TK Rank 8.  That's a total TK strength of 40 (6 tons max load)!  That will be more then enough 


*I think that's what the power's name is going to be....


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> With her "poke-float*" 12pp translates into her having TK Rank 8.  That's a total TK strength of 40 (6 tons max load)!  That will be more then enough




That's about what I was figuring. Though I was doing back of the envelope math for a light load, and figured you'd need a Str of 36 to carry everyone at a light load. I was figuring an average weight of 200 lbs, probably high (Eric, Cyc, and possibly Pyro are heavier than that, but Kitty, Temper, Xian, and Serena are somewhat lighter...), though I forgot about Kitty.


----------



## Victim (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, Kitty might be able to cancel her weight via phasing.  There's also the weight of the platform though.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2008)

Victim said:


> Well, Kitty might be able to cancel her weight via phasing.  There's also the weight of the platform though.




If that's the case she and Miranda could cancel the weight of up to half the people (Miranda can turn 2 insubstantial, and I think Kitty could phase at least one other).


----------



## Victim (Jul 9, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> If that's the case she and Miranda could cancel the weight of up to half the people (Miranda can turn 2 insubstantial, and I think Kitty could phase at least one other).




We couldn't really strap an insubstantial person to our object though.  Sure, the people who normally have that power might be able to touch objects without difficulty thanks to various addons, but the temporary ghosts probably don't have that ability.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2008)

Victim said:


> There's also the weight of the platform though.




Shouldn't be a problem if Eric can get Miranda to TK rank 8, and it looks like he can; Str 40 gives a light load of 1 ton. If we stick to my 200 lbs/person estimate, that's 1400 lbs. So as long as our platform is less than 600 lbs, we're okay.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

Phasing wont' work for the above-mentioned reasoning, but It'll work with what you've suggested so far.  Updating IC thread, and sorry for delay.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Failing a lethal damage save by 15 means...dead, right?

I seem to recall this was the case. If not, disregard the remaining post. 

Bah. For a second there, I thought I had a chance. 

Ah well...I have learned an important lesson about relying on Deflect to protect. Shall I make a new character at this point?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> For the Crash guys, I'm gonna need to run a few more combat rounds before you arrive. Also, what speed does Miranda fly at again?




Miranda has Flight 4, so her base fly speed is 100 MPH (or roughly 1000 feet per move action, using the MPH = feet per round/10 estimate in the rulebook). 

If Our Heroes + the platform are a light load for her (and unless the platform is more than 600-700 lbs or so, it shouldn't be), she can use all out movement to travel at four times her speed; this will get us almost to the mansion in 1 round (4000 ft being about 3/4 of a mile), and certainly will get us there in two rounds (it almost certainly took us more time setting up than travelling, which was the point...).

If it's a medium or heavy load, she can only travel at 2/3rds her speed (66 2/3 MPH) and can't all-out move, only double move. That gives us 1333 feet per round she double moves, and so takes 4 rounds to cover a mile.


----------



## Victim (Jul 10, 2008)

Failure by 15 or more goes to KO+Dying.  So she's not completely out yet.  You have a HP left right?  Unless you'd much rather make a new character, then don't let yourself fail that first save.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 10, 2008)

And even if you do die, Xi'an can take care of you...it will kill him, but he'll get over it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Mew. I'll have to think about it. This might be a good time and method to retire her... I have been dissatisfied with her in several ways for quite awhile now. A shame to lose the RP and relationships though.

I'll think on it.


----------



## Victim (Jul 10, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Ah well...I have learned an important lesson about relying on Deflect to protect.




If you want the special effect of deflecting attacks without the crappy power, consider Shield, Force Field, or Defensive Roll.

Also, I think one of the reasons Deflect is so expensive is that it is generally in addition to conventional defenses, not instead of them.  Of course, Concealment also stacks with normal defensive abilities, and it can be extremely cost effective.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Yar well, too late now. 

Calypso in many ways was poorly designed. I've learned a lot about M&M character design since then.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2008)

No matter what,  it looks like the school will need to hire a lot of Counselors.  Realistically speaking, even if you bring in a new character, the RP should become very interesting very fast as a result of all the collateral damage from the last two days of attacks.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> No matter what,  it looks like the school will need to hire a lot of Counselors.  Realistically speaking, even if you bring in a new character, the RP should become very interesting very fast as a result of all the collateral damage from the last two days of attacks.




Lol. Not to mention one for a very confused AI and technopath. If I'm reading what's happened to Serena and Cerebro correctly, they did merge. That's why there are now two Serenas.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2008)

RE: Movement
It'll take 2 rounds once you begin flying, but don't forget the time you had to spend getting all this set up.

Shayuri: Damn.. I wasn't expecting that...  Yes, if you'd like to make a new character, feel free.  Sorry.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 11, 2008)

Jemal said:


> RE: Movement
> It'll take 2 rounds once you begin flying, but don't forget the time you had to spend getting all this set up.




Hopefully something from the school survives.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2008)

Hehe. Toughness save of +3 isn't gonna do much besides die against DC 25 lethal attacks. Her Deflect is pretty high power, but...eh. No hard feelings. Like I was saying, I was getting disenchanted with Cal anyway. I might have preferred to retire her, left to my own devices, but this way works fine. And it kind of justifies the title "Hard Lessons."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2008)

What do you guys think of me bringing in a space warper concept?

Dimensional Pocket, some gravity effects, and teleportation both for self, others, and as a weapon.

Would that step on any toes? I don't seem to recall anyone else teleporting off the top of my head...

Oh, also, the PL is 12 now, right?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> What do you guys think of me bringing in a space warper concept?
> 
> Dimensional Pocket, some gravity effects, and teleportation both for self, others, and as a weapon.
> 
> ...




Mmm. So what do we have? 

Serena..........................Electrical Controller
Eric Hassel.....................Booster
Miranda.........................Ghost-life force manipulator
Temper..........................The hellish tank
Nicolas Asher..................Matter Transformation
Spike.............................Wolverine knockoff, without the adamintine.

From the looks of it, that would work pretty well. Maybe a speedster type would work too.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2008)

You could make mini "black holes" as attack using that power! 


Krinke, You forgot one person:
           Xi'an..................Corrosion touch/Healing touch


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> What do you guys think of me bringing in a space warper concept?
> 
> Dimensional Pocket, some gravity effects, and teleportation both for self, others, and as a weapon.




As long as you've got some powers that aren't at PL so Eric's helpful, I'm cool...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2008)

Funny you should mention...most of the powers I'm putting together now are at 10 or 11 ranks...they're fairly pricey. So yeah, your boosts would be awesome. 

And yes, a mini black hole is one I have already created in my draft.


----------



## Victim (Jul 13, 2008)

Spatial Control could be used to justify a really tricked out Snare (transparent and backlash) with the same sort of dimensional pocket sfx.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Funny you should mention...most of the powers I'm putting together now are at 10 or 11 ranks...they're fairly pricey. So yeah, your boosts would be awesome.
> 
> And yes, a mini black hole is one I have already created in my draft.




Lol. If you've ever played NWN, there is a spell called Implosion which looks like a mini-black hole. Hee. I can just see the jokes arising from that.....

That is until your character unleashes it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2008)

Victim, I have it as a Paralysis effect actually. Reflex save substituted and Perception range. 

I also have a fairly powerful, wide area, selective gravity control power.

And a Nullify Field that should block other spatial powers fairly decently.

I'll post a draft of the crunch shortly.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

> Serena..........................Electrical Controller
> Eric Hassel.....................Booster
> Miranda.........................Ghost-life force manipulator
> Temper..........................The hellish tank
> ...



You forgot Ghost..............Regenerating Heal-bot. 

And yes, a gravity controller would work nicely.  would certainly be less headache than a speed character.  They're hella fun to play, but as a storyteller having your plans foiled by someone who can walk around the earth and come in the back door faster than it'd take to go through the security system out front is... frustrating.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's what I'm doing so far with Tessaract. Right now I'm assuming PL 11, 180 points. Let me know if that's wrong. Also, I know the current build is over 180 points.   I'm still trimming.

Those caveats aside, let me know what you guys think. Comments are always appreciated!

[sblock=Tessaract]Real Name: Tessa Mathers
Super Alias: Tessaract

Description: Tessa is a pretty, young girl of perhaps seventeen. Her small frame and habit of dressing in slightly overlarge clothing gives her a somewhat waifish look, accentuated by her long bangs that often fall across her eyes. Her hair is an ordinary mouse-brown shade, typically only falling to the back of her neck or shoulders, though her bangs grow fast enough that they're often in her face. Her eyes are gorgeous, big and bright, with dark brown irises and naturally dark lashes.

Stats [18]
-----
STR 10 	
DEX 12
CON 14 	
INT 16 
WIS 12 
CHA 14

Combat [34]
Attack Bonus +6
Defense Bonus +11

Saves [27]
-----
Toughness +2 (+13 w/ff)
Fortitude +12 (10pts + 2 Con)
Reflex +8 (7pt + 1 Dex)
Will +12 (10pts + 2 Wis)

Combat Info
-----------
Melee +6
Ranged +6
Initiative +5
Defense 21
Speed 30
Hero Points 1/1

Skills [11]		Rank	Bonus	Total	
------			----	-----	-----
Bluff			    5	    +2	    +7 (+4)
Computers		9	+3	+12	
Diplomacy		 5	 +2	+7 (+4)
Knowledge (Phys Sci) 8	    +3	    +11
Notice			   10	  +1	  +11
Sense Motive		10	+1	+11

Feats [4]
-----
Attractive 1
Improved Initiative 1
Evasion 2 (emergency teleport)

[sblock=Powers Fluff]
-------------
Senses:
Tess can sense powers that affect the fabric of space in a radius at a range of thousands of feet. She can specifically sense any teleportation effect within hundreds of feet, and even track a teleporter if she finds the spot they left from. By sensing the minute 'pull' of surrounding matter, Tess can get a mental impression of her surroundings even if she cannot see. Tess is constantly aware of her precise position in space, as well as the relative location of anything else she can sense. This gives her absolute direction sense, and the ability to perfectly judge distances. She can also gauge the mass of objects by detecting their gravitational fields.

Defenses:
Tess immediately and instinctively counteracts gravitational effects on her own person, making her effectively immune to them. This doesn't mean she's not subject to normal gravitation of the Earth or environment. It applies primarily to dangerous, shorter term effects commonly associated with attacks. She is capable of warping space around herself to cause attacks to miss, and can even cause light to warp to make her image appear slightly displaced from her actual location. The cumuluative effects of these manipulations make up all of her enhanced Defense, Displacement, and Force Field powers.

Offenses:
"Stasis field" (Paralysis) - Reflex Save DC 21: Tessaract compresses space around a target, causing a distortion of distance. An inch of apparent distance can represent hundreds of feet or more of actual distance, causing the subject to appear to be trapped motionless. The compression field is not perfect however, and imperfections in it can allow subjects to escape (via Reflex save). At times the compression field isn't at as high a ratio as other times, meaning the subject is only dramatically slowed down instead of actually halted.

"Lockdown field" (Nullify) - Counter all "spatial" powers within 55 feet at +11: Tessaract has sufficient control over space/time in her immediate vicinity to attempt to undo or prevent the effects of other sources of tampering. This synergizes well with her ability to sense such tampering over a large area.

"Gravitational Flux" (Gravity Control) - Increase or Decrease weight of any/all objects selectively by up to 12 tons within a 250' radius anywhere in perception range: Gravitation is essentially a distortion in space/time caused by the presence of mass. Tessaract can cause warping of space/time directly to either increase the apparent gravity, decrease it, or even create gravity or "antigravity" where there would normally be none. Her ability to control gravity is incredibly refined, allowing her to affect some targets and not others, or even to affect different targets simultaneously with different gravities.

"Black Hole" (...black hole) - Creates two overlapping zones that share a common centerpoint. The first zone encountered is a Telekinetic "explosion" that pulls everything in its area towards the center. The total radius is 100 feet, however the pull is very weak at the outer limits, having a strength of 5. For every 10 feet closer to the center than the outermost limit, add 5 to the effective strength. This effect will drag all objects up to the current effect's Heavy Load towards the center. Living creatures can fight it with a contest of Strength. The second zone is an area only 15' in radius with the same center as the 'gravity field' described above. Anything and everything in the second zone is subject to a Disintegrate effect at rank 6 (Fort save DC 16 to resist Toughness drain, damage save DC 21) each turn, while Tessaract maintains the effect by concentrating. This represents the effects of crushing gravitational shear forces within the black hole's event horizon. Targets that fail their saves by 20 or more are not atomized per normal Disintegrate rules; they are compressed to microscopic size and effectively gone forever. Targets not destroyed in the center remain once the effect ceases.
-- Useful range benchmarks:
70' - Strong enough to drag an unresisting human being (Str 15, weight 200lbs)
60' - Strong enough to reliably drag resisting human beings of normal strength (Str 20, weight 400lbs)
30' - Strong enough to suck in small cars (Str 35, weight 1.5 tons)
20' - Strong enough to suck in large cars/small trucks (Str 40, weight 3 tons)
15' - Edge of Event Horizon (disintegrate effect), Can suck in up to 6 tons (strength 45).
10' or less - Within Event Horizon, holds all objects within this range with a Strength of 50 (12 tons)

"Tessaract" (Dimensional Pocket) - Selectively affects any object or creature in an area consisting of up to 10 5x5 "squares" of which at least one must be adjacent to Tesses, allowing creatures a Reflex save at DC 20 to avoid, and a Will save at DC 20 to escape once captured. Can hold up to 2,500 tons of material. Anything within the tessaract may be ejected as a move action: This pocket universe is 'anchored' to Tess. She can manifest a wormhole that forms a selectively permeable boundry between it and the normal universe. This wormhole boundary can be moved within a course she defines. Her control over this effect makes it possible to delicately place a single thing within, or to simply indiscriminately vacuum up everything...or anything in between.

"D-shift" (Teleport) - Teleport self and up to 2500lbs 1200' as a move action, or up to 20 million miles as a full round action. Velocity and direction can be adjusted in transit. She can perform a single standard action between two jumps that do not cumulatively exceed 1200' between them. Long range transit does not disorient: Tessaract can access 'higher' dimensions where distance between spaces is comparatively miniscule, and time flows at a much slowed rate. This allows her to transit locations in the normal universe at apparently instantaneous speeds and without seeming to cross the intervening space.

"Wormhole" (Teleport Attack) - Affect any target in perception with an involuntary teleport effect (reflex save DC 20 to avoid, affects up to 500lbs). Range 1000' as standard action, or up to 250,000 miles (to the moon) as a full round action. Blocked by intangibility, an ability to teleport, or energy force fields: Tessaract has learned to create wormholes that collapse around matter, dragging it into the same upper dimension she uses to teleport through. The wormhole dissolves quickly then, causing whatever it carried to transition back into the normal universe...but somewhere else. Energy fields can cause the wormhole to collapse prematurely, missing the target, and targets that do not have mass don't trigger the collapse in the first place. A quick target can avoid the wormhole as it starts to form.[/sblock]

Power Crunch [95]			
--------------
Super Senses +17
Spatial Descriptor Awareness, Radius, Extendedx2 4pp
Teleport Effect Awareness, Radius, Extended 3pp
Spatial Awareness (mental), Radius, Ranged, Accurate 4pp
Direction Sense 1pp
Distance Sense 1pp
Mass Sense 1pp
Teleport Trace, 1pp

Immunity: Gravitation Effects 2pp
Force Field +11, 11pp
Displacement (Visual concealment, limited) +2, 4pp

Arrays
Spatial Distortions Array 47
Paralysis 11 [Extra: Perception (+2), Alt Save: Reflex (+0); 4pp/rank; 44pp] Cost 44pp
-- PF: Affects Insubstantial
-- AP: Nullify 11 [Any Spatial/Dimen, Extra: Null Field (+0), Sustained (+2); 4pp/rank; 44pp] Cost 1pp
-- AP: Gravity Control 10 [Extra: Selective Attack, Perception; 4/rank = 40pp +4pp] Cost 1pp
---- PF: Subtle, Precise, Progression (Area Size) x2
-- AP: "Black Hole" [Linked powers, Concentration, Full Action, total cost: 40pp+1pp] Cost 1pp
---- Power 1: Disintegrate 6 +1 burst area, +1 duration, -1 action; 5pp/rank (PF: Progression (Reduce Area size)
---- Power 2: Telekinesis 10 +1 expl area, -1 duration, -1 action, 1pp/rank

Spatial Disruptions Array 46
Dimensional Pocket 10 [Extra: Shapeable Area, Selective Attack; 4/rank = 40pp+4pp] Cost 44pp
---- PF: Affects Insubstantial, Progression (Capacity) x3
-- AP - Teleport +12 [Extra: Accurate, 3pp/rank; 36+8pp] Cost 1pp
---- PF: Velocity Adjust, Direction Adjust, Turnabout, Easy, Progression x4 (2500lbs)
-- AP - Teleport +10 [Extra: Attack, Perception (+2); 4pp/rank; 40+4pp] Cost 1pp
---- PF: Adjust Speed, Adjust direction, Progression x2 (500lbs)

Point Totals 189
Attributes 18
Combat 34
Saves 27
Skills 11
Feats 4
Powers 95

[sblock=Background]
-----------
Pending[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

The students have gained a PL increase and more pp, and will be gaining more as soon as the current situation is dealt with, so I figured I'll keep you kind of caught up.
Character creation used to be:
Abilities 25pp, Combat/Saves 35pp, Skills/Feats 20pp, Powers 60pp, Freebies: 40pp  (PL 11, total 180pp)
I'm uping it to the following for Tesseract (And any others I add in after this): 
Abilities 30pp, combat/saves 40pp, skills/feats 20pp, Powers 70pp, Freebies: 40pp  (PL 12, 200 pp).


Also, I'm pretty sure I made a new Rogues Gallery, didn't I?  The link I have is to the one filled with out of date characters, and I can't seem to find any other..  Can anybody help me out?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

A few notes about Tess: 

I'm going to say no to the teleport awareness/tracing for game purposes.  Nightcrawler's going to be a fairly large part of this and the ability to track & detect him so easily would have too large of an effect on the game. (It'd be something along the lines of 'magnetic control powers don't function within 1000 feet of me.. oh look, it's Magneto. *innocent whistle*' )

For similar reasons, I've got problems with high ranks of teleport, and I'm going to require that you use the short range only flaw.

Also, I'm not getting how you figured the Telekinesis part of your black hole.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2008)

Jemal said:


> A few notes about Tess:
> 
> I'm going to say no to the teleport awareness/tracing for game purposes.  Nightcrawler's going to be a fairly large part of this and the ability to track & detect him so easily would have too large of an effect on the game. (It'd be something along the lines of 'magnetic control powers don't function within 1000 feet of me.. oh look, it's Magneto. *innocent whistle*' )
> 
> ...




Smee. Okay. Can I keep the other super senses then? Spatial awareness and so on? And is the Nullify Field okay? I'm not trying to optimize the character to specifically take out a particular foe, but some of those abilities are fairly thematic... In fact, if you don't like the concept in general, I can come up with something else.

As far as Teleport goes, short range only is a little disappointing, but isn't all that big a deal, I guess. I'll adjust the powers and repost.

The TK is fairly standard. I started with a Rank 10 TK, then gave it an Explosive area effect. This means it drops off 1 rank every 10 feet in radius, past the first 10 feet. So it's at full 10 ranks within 10 feet of the center...then it drops to 9 ranks for the next 10 feet...and so on.

Each rank of TK converts to 5 Strength. The TK is conceptualized as always pulling inward towards the center of the area. It doesn't grapple or move things in any way except to pull them towards the center.

Does that help?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2008)

With the new PP increase, I'd like to give Serena ranks in magnetic control and maybe Gestalt depending on what you decide is going on with Serena and Serena. (At a guess, she did merge with Cerebro, hence the split, so gestalt might be feasible in that case.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm...  It looks like I'll gut and tweek Miranda's Bio-manipulation array to make her more of a ranged threat .


Jemal,
  I'm thinking of giving Miranda a "any one character stat" type of drain, so would I have to give it a "Only effects living creatures" flaw, or would that be included on her "Bio-kinetic Manipulation" descripter?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmm. Shauri, since your character basically warps space/time, how about Singularity instead of Tesseract? Also, Jemal, if you could since Serena's change is a plot change, could we go over it so I have an idea on how I'm going to work her stats out?


----------



## Victim (Jul 13, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm...  It looks like I'll gut and tweek Miranda's Bio-manipulation array to make her more of a ranged threat .
> 
> 
> Jemal,
> I'm thinking of giving Miranda a "any one character stat" type of drain, so would I have to give it a "Only effects living creatures" flaw, or would that be included on her "Bio-kinetic Manipulation" descripter?




If it's a Fort save, then most robots and objects will already be immune.

I don't think we made a new rogue's gallery.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2008)

I like Tesseract better, since it plays off her real name.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> I like Tesseract better, since it plays off her real name.




Your choice of course. 

Anyway, here is Serena Mark 2. I gave her an increased intelligence and wisdom, because I figure being linked to a very powerful AI might give one that, plus a few other things. I have 11 PP left to spend, on what I'm not sure. I think it'd be fun to play that out IC, as she learns just what it means to be a linked to Cerebro.

I've been mulling over why only very powerful Telepaths can link with Cerebro. I think it's because they're forcing their minds/abilities (via hero points or whatever) to do the same thing that a technopath does, basically, most telepaths aren't strong enough to force their minds to comprehend the mental-structure of a machine/AI. Technopaths do it naturally.


Serena Mark 2
[sblock]
Character Name..... Electrica (Nickname, Sparks, Sparky)
Concept.................. Electricity Controller
Quotation................ Electricity hurts. Alot.
Real Name..............Serena Weaver
Identity.................... Secret
Hero/Villain..............Hero

Origin..............Mutant
Allegiance.......Good, Family, Friends
Motivation.......Acceptance, Responsibility

Gender..........female
Age...............15
Height ...........5ft 6inches tall
Weight..........Slender, graceful
Hair..............black 
Eyes.............Vibrant Green

Occupation................Student
First Appearance.......The House that Xavier Built
Nationality..................USA
Ethnicity.....................Caucasian
PL/PP: 13/200

ABILITIES
Str:......	15 (+2)
Dex:....	16 (+3) 
Con:....	12 (+1)
Int:......	20 (+5)
Wis:....	16 (+3)
Cha:....	16(+3)
PP SPENT 35

SAVES
FORT............... 1 base + 5 pp= +06
REFL................3 base + 5 pp= +08
WILL................ 3 base + 8 pp= +11 
TOUGH............ 1 + 12 (Electrical Shield) = 13
PP SPENT:  18

Defense.........+5........(10 pp Spent)
Attack:............+5........(10 pp Spent)
Ranged Attack: +8
TOTAL PP SPENT: 20

Initative: +3 +4 feat bonus = +7
Hero Points: +1 +1luck feat =+2

FEATS
Judo (Accurate attack, defensive attack, improved disarm, improved grab, improved pin, improved trip, stunning attack, takedown attack.)
Improved Initative +1.
Ranged attack Bonus +8
Ultimate Effort: Fortitude Save. 
Luck Bonus +1
Jack of all trades
Attractive (Males)
PP SPENT:  20

Serena has grown up on army bases around the world, she's met a lot of people, who have taught her many different things, some of which her parents would probably not like her to know. She has also been taught to never give up or give in. In other words, she's incredibly stubborn, which applies to both her willpower and her ability to stay conscious and push herself further, when others would welcome unconsciousness. 

SKILLS
(+11) ACROBATICS.........................(3 dex mod +8 rank).......... 2 pp spent
(+11/+15) BLUFF..............................(3 cha mod +8 rank)...........2 pp spent
(+13) COMPUTERS.........................	(5 int mod +8 rank).......... 2 pp spent
(+11/+15) DIPLOMANCY................(3 cha mod +8 rank).... ..... 2 pp spent 
(+11) ESCAPE ARTIST....................(3 dex mod +8 rank).......... 2 pp spent 
(+11) Concentration...........................(3 wis mod +8 rank)...........2 pp spent 
PERFORM 
-String instruments..... 1 cha mod + 4............... 1 pp spent

KNOWLEDGE
(+13) -Current Events...........(5 int mod +8 rank).................2 pp spent
(+13) -Earth Sciences...........(5 int mod +8 rank).................2 pp spent
(+13) -Tactics.....................(5 int mod +8 rank)).................2 pp spent
(+13) -Popular Culture...........(5 int mod +8 rank).................2 pp spent
(+13) -Streetwise.................(5 int mod +8 rank)...............2 pp spent
(+13) -Technology................(5 int mod +8 rank)...............2 pp spent
PP SPENT 25

LANGUAGES
-English (default)
-Japanese
-Mandarin Chinese
-Greek
-Egyptian
-Italian
-German 
-Spanish
-American Sign Language
PP SPENT 2

INDEPENDANT POWERS
Electrical Shield...................(Force Field) +12..........................12pp spent
Flight 5..............................(Platform, arc Riding -1 pp).............09pp spent
Regeneration 5....................(Recovery Bonus)..........................05pp spent
Regeneration 3....................(Recovery Rate bruised 3)...............03pp spent
PP SPENT: 29

Because of her electric nature, she is able to use the natural electrcity generated within her to accelerate her healing in some process not fully understood. 





ELECTRICAL POWER ARRAY........... RANK 15
Ball Lightning............... Rank 13 ranged burst Area Damage
Electrical blast............. Rank 11 Precise, selective, split, indirect
Dazzle........................ Rank 11
Drain Electricity............ Rank 7
Electrical Aura.............. Rank 7, Selective
Electrical Stun.............. Rank 7, Selective, Precise
Machine Control............ Rank 15
Machine Animation......... Rank 15
Confuse....................... Rank 14 (Reversable)
Datalink........................ Rank 15 (Cyberspace Rank 14)
PP SPENT: 40 

Equipment:
Clothes
Costume
Metal-cloth Disk she uses as a platform to help her 'fly'

HISTORY
Hiya. Well. My name's Serena Weaver, but most folks call me Sparky or Sparks for short on account of me being able to generate and control electricity. Y'know the one liner about an electrical personality? Heh. Well that's me. 

It all started a few years ago when me and my lil bro Darien were walking back to the base one night. I think I was around twelve at the time and my brother was nine. Brother's are such pains.... Anyway we were jumped by these guys, gang bangers really and I got scared because these guys were gonna hurt us bad since we didn't have any money on us. I started to tingle like crazy, it felt kinda like when your foot is asleep and waking up, but all over. It was freaky.... 

And when they started to close in with knives and guns, there was this bright flash of electricity that stunned them pretty good, letting me and Darien escape. We ran like heck for the base.... Did I tell you my parents are both Marines? So no jokes about mama wearing army boots. That'll getcha a black eye or a bride of Frankenstein hairdo. Marines are way tougher than Army Rangers. 

Well, since then I've been practicing. I think I'm pretty good now, but when Xavier sent some folks down to talk to me, I kinda realized it'd be nice not to have to hide what I am, so I wouldn't be used as a lab rat or stoned or something. So I agreed to come. Lookit this, my bro made it for me, it's a metallic cloth disk. When I electrify it, I can fly on it. Not to shabby huh? [/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 14, 2008)

Magneto and his thugs made a mistake... a grave mistake.  As a resut of the Brotherhood's unrelenting attacks on the school and the death of one of Miranda's best friends, Miranda decided to step onto the path towards becoming a Femme Fatale.


Major Changes:

 Justice (Vengeance) is now one of Miranda's Motivations (Magneto is going down!).
 Con 14, Improved Fort and Will saves.
 All femme fatales need Attractive 2 (Lucky Pyro), a favorite attack (her death touch), and some gear.
 Every power in Miranda's BioKinetic Array has been upgraded. Each of her attacks are now ranged (Min. 15 ft).
 Miranda lost her "Poke-float" and her lesser tk power and now has a reduced Ranged Strength 15 TK power. 



[sblock]
Real Name: Miranda Del Flores 
Identity: (La) Llorona
Occupation: Student (unemployed actress)
Age: Almost 17
Height: 5’9
Weight: 135 lb.
Hair:  shoulder-length, wavy, raven colored.   
Eyes: Dark Amber.
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Latino 
Place of Birth: San Diego, California

Allegiance: Xavier Institute, Family, Friends
Motivations: Justice (Vengeance), Recognition

First Appearance: Mutant High: Issue #1, The House that Xavier Built

ABILITIES:
Str 12 (+1) Dex 18 (+4) Con 14 (+2) Int 14 (+2) Wis 12 (+1) Cha 20 (+5)

SAVING THROWS:
Toughness +6/+5 (+3/+2 unarmored), Fortitude +5 (3+2), Reflexes +9 (5+4), Will +5 (4+1)

COMBAT:
Base Attack +4 (range +4, melee +4, grapple +4, Death Touch +6), Base Defense +10 (Defense 20, flatfooted 15), Initiative +4

SKILLS:
Acrobatics 8 (+12), Bluff 5 (+10/+18), Concentration 2 (+3), Diplomacy 4 (+9/+17) Disguise 5 (+10), Knowledge (Popular Culture) 3 (+5), Language 1 (Native English, Spanish), Notice 3 (+4), Performance (Acting) 5 (+10), Performance (Dance) 8 (+13), Profession (Actor) 2 (+3), Sense motive 3 (+4), Search +1 (+2), Stealth 6 (+10)

FEATS: 
Attractive 2, Distract 1 (Bluff), Equipment 1, Fascination 1 (Performance), Quick Change, Taunt, Wealth
Fighting Style: Accurate Attack, Acrobatic Bluff, Attack Focus 1 (Death Touch), Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 1, Evasion 1, Move-by Action, Uncanny Dodge 1 (Hearing)
Bonus: Luck (Rank 1 As Per OOC post 151 )


POWERS: 
Insubstantial 4 [26pp] 
Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Permanent (Insubstantial), Sustained (Materialization); Affected by Electricity. PF: Innate; Extras: Duration: Continuous (+1), Materialize (+1, Sustained); Flaws: Permanent (-1)
•	AP: Insubstantial 4 (Affects Others) [25pp]
Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Sustained; Affected by Electricity. PF: Progression 1 (2 Others); Extras: Affects Others
LINKED TO INSUBSTANTIAL: Invisibility [7pp] 
Concealment (normal vision) 2, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; PF: Close Range, Innate, Selective; Extras: Continuous (+1); Flaws: Permanent (-1)
LINKED TO INSUBSTANTIAL: Flight 4 [8pp] 
Movement, Move Action (active), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; 100mph; Extras: Continuous (+1); Flaws: Permanent (-1)
LINKED TO INSUBSTANTIAL: Immunity 2 [2pp]
Defense, No Action (passive), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; Save: None; Suffocation (no need to breath)

Bio-kinesis Array: Life Control 6 [36pp]
Array (Nauseate), Standard Action, Perception Range, Duration: Instant (lasting); Save: Fortitude; Extras: Affects Corporeal;
•	AP: Bio-Empathic Assault: Emotion Control 10 [30pp]
Sensory (mental), Standard Action (active), Perception Range, Duration: Sustained; Save: Fortitude (staged); Extras: Affects Corporeal, Alternate Save (Fortitude, +0)
•	Bio-Kinetic Reaver: Damage 12 [28pp]
Bio-kinetic Energy Whip Attack, Standard Action (active), Touch Range, Duration: Instant; Save: Toughness (stage); PF: Extended Reach 4 (20 feet); Extras: Affects Corporeal, Vampiric; Flaws: Limited (Targets Living creatures)
•	AP: Death Touch 10 [30pp]
Drain Constitution, Standard Action, Touch Range, Duration: Instant (lasting); Save: Fortitude (staged); PF: Extend Reach 3 (15 feet), Incurable, Slow fade 6 (1 day); Extra: Effects Corporeal;
•	AP: Healing Touch 5 [27pp]
Alteration, Full Action (active), Touch Range, Duration: Instant; Save: Fortitude (harmless); PF: Persistent, Stabilize; Extras: Affects Corporeal, Restoration, Total; 
•	AP: Fatigue 7 [30pp]
Fatigue Attack, Standard Action, Ranged, Duration: Instant (lasting); Save: Fortitude (Staged); PF: Incurable, Sedation; Extras: Affects Corporeal
•	AP: Bio-kinetic Disruption 6 [29pp]
Drain (Any one ability score); Standard Action, Ranged, Duration: Instant (lasting); Save: Fortitude (staged); PF: Incurable, Slow Fade 5 (5 Hours); Extra: Effects Corporeal, Range (+1)

Life-Force Detection: Super Senses 14 [11pp]
Sensory, None (Passive), Personal Range, Duration: Continuous; New mental sense; Detect Life-Force and Detect Physical Condition (both ranged), Accurate, Acute, Extended Range (1,000 ft.), Penetrate Concealment, Radius; Drawbacks: Reduced Range (Penetrate Concealment within 2 Increments, -2), Noticeable (eyes glow eerily)

La Llorona's Life-Force Detection power allows her to detect the bio-kinetic energy (life force) of a living individual/organism. Although this super sense is mental, La Llorona is able to perceive life-force in a visual and almost tactile manner. La Llorona's eyes glow faintly with green bio-kinetic energy when she uses this ability.

Telekinesis 3 [9pp] 
Move Object, Standard Action, Range, Duration: Sustained; Effective Strength 15 PF: Precise; Extras: Affects Corporeal Flaws: Reduced Range -1  

Costume: Protection 3 [2pp] 
Defense, No Action (passive), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; Save: None; Drawbacks: Noticeable
La Llorona's costume consists of a dark gray and black bodice/corset, a full-length side-slit skirt (often replaced by a pair of skin-tight pants), thigh-length boots, and a pair of long black gloves.



EQUIPMENT: Cell Phone (Camera, PDA), Costume, Clothes, Disguise Kit, Laptop Computer

DRAWBACKS: None
HERO POINTS: 2
TRADE OFFS: -2 Toughness/ +2 Defense 
COMPLICATIONS: Fame

Abilities 30pp + Skills/Feats 28pp + Powers 101pp + Combat/saves 40pp – Drawbacks 0 = 200

[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jul 14, 2008)

Should we be upgrading our characters immediately, after the next scene wraps up, or at some later time?

Hmm, 200 pp.  That gives us what, +13 or +14 pp?  Upgrade attack array: 3 points.  Beginner's Luck: 1.  Defense +1 2.  Upgrade the attack focus: ranged I bought last time to full base attack: 1.  Endurance 1.  And then I want more skills (or just buy stats) and a non negligible Ref save.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 14, 2008)

Victim said:


> Should we be upgrading our characters immediately, after the next scene wraps up, or at some later time?




I'm thinking that the current issue ends after the next scene (fight/aftermath) and that the changes go into effect at the beginning of the next issue.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2008)

eeps, slow down.



> The students have gained a PL increase and more pp, and will be gaining more *as soon as the current situation is dealt with*, so I figured I'll keep you kind of caught up.
> Character creation used to be:
> Abilities 25pp, Combat/Saves 35pp, Skills/Feats 20pp, Powers 60pp, Freebies: 40pp (PL 11, total 180pp)
> I'm uping it to the following *for Tesseract (And any others I add in after this)*:
> Abilities 30pp, combat/saves 40pp, skills/feats 20pp, Powers 70pp, Freebies: 40pp (PL 12, 200 pp).



Please read carefully.  I've bolded certain parts to aid in this.  The initial PL increase I refered to was the one I gave a while ago, when we started the new issue.  I haven't yet decided how much more I'll be giving out, but it won't be arriving till AFTER the current situation is dealt with.  the 200pp thing is for New Characters, so that they'll be about on par with you guys.  You'll probably have more than that


----------



## kirinke (Jul 15, 2008)

Awright with the talkies. Make with the posties! Darn it. I wanna see what happens to Serena and Serena and the rest of the group! ^_^

Y'all haven't made a postie about cyberspace in like..... Two actions!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2008)

Tessaract v.2.0

Changed point values to conform to standard breakdown. Altered or removed senses and teleportation abilities as requested.

[sblock=Tessaract]Real Name: Tessa Mathers
Super Alias: Tessaract

Description: Tessa is a pretty, young girl of perhaps seventeen. Her small frame and habit of dressing in slightly overlarge clothing gives her a somewhat waifish look, accentuated by her long bangs that often fall across her eyes. Her hair is an ordinary mouse-brown shade, typically only falling to the back of her neck or shoulders, though her bangs grow fast enough that they're often in her face. Her eyes are gorgeous, big and bright, with dark brown irises and naturally dark lashes.

Stats [30]
-----
STR 10 	
DEX 18
CON 16
INT 16 
WIS 16
CHA 14

Combat [22]
Attack Bonus +3
Defense Bonus +8
Tradeoff: +1 toughness/-1 defense

Saves [18]
-----
Toughness +3 (+13 w/ff)
Fortitude +9 (6pts + 3 Con)
Reflex +10 (6pts + 4 Dex)
Will +9 (6pts + 3 Wis)

Combat Info
-----------
Melee +3
Ranged +3
Initiative +8
Defense 21 (14 w/out dodge)
Speed 30
Hero Points 2/2

Skills [11pp - 44sp]
------
Bluff +7 (5 ranks + 2 Cha) +4 for Attractive
Computers +8 (5 ranks +3 Int)
Concentration +10 (7 ranks + 3 Con)
Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks +2 Cha) +4 for Attractive
Knowledge (Phys Sci) +11 (8 ranks + 3 Int)
Notice	+10 (7 ranks + 3 Wis)
Sense Motive +10 (7 ranks + 3 Wis)

Feats [9]
-----
Attractive 1
Improved Initiative 1
Luck 1
Equipment 1
Dodge Focus 3
Evasion 2 (emergency teleport)

[sblock=Powers Fluff]
-------------
Senses:
Tess can sense powers that affect the fabric of space in a radius at a range of thousands of feet. She is constantly aware of her precise position in space, as well as the relative location of anything else she can sense. This gives her absolute direction sense, and the ability to perfectly judge distances. She can also gauge the mass of objects by detecting their gravitational fields.

Defenses:
Tess immediately and instinctively counteracts gravitational effects on her own person, making her effectively immune to them. This doesn't mean she's not subject to normal gravitation of the Earth or environment. It applies primarily to dangerous, shorter term effects commonly associated with attacks. She is capable of warping space around herself to cause attacks to miss, and can even cause light to warp to make her image appear slightly displaced from her actual location. The cumulative effects of these manipulations make up all of her enhanced Defense, Displacement, and Force Field powers.

Offenses:
"Stasis field" (Paralysis) - Reflex Save DC 21: Tessaract compresses space around a target, causing a distortion of distance. An inch of apparent distance can represent hundreds of feet or more of actual distance, causing the subject to appear to be trapped motionless. The compression field is not perfect however, and imperfections in it can allow subjects to escape (via Reflex save). At times the compression field isn't at as high a ratio as other times, meaning the subject is only dramatically slowed down instead of actually halted.

"Lockdown field" (Nullify) - Counter all "spatial" powers within 55 feet at +11: Tessaract has sufficient control over space/time in her immediate vicinity to attempt to undo or prevent the effects of other sources of tampering. This synergizes well with her ability to sense such tampering over a large area.

"Gravitational Flux" (Gravity Control) - Increase or Decrease weight of any/all objects selectively by up to 12 tons within a 250' radius anywhere in perception range: Gravitation is essentially a distortion in space/time caused by the presence of mass. Tessaract can cause warping of space/time directly to either increase the apparent gravity, decrease it, or even create gravity or "antigravity" where there would normally be none. Her ability to control gravity is incredibly refined, allowing her to affect some targets and not others, or even to affect different targets simultaneously with different gravities.

"Black Hole" (...black hole) - Creates two overlapping zones that share a common centerpoint. The first zone encountered is a Telekinetic "explosion" that pulls everything in its area towards the center. The total radius is 100 feet, however the pull is very weak at the outer limits, having a strength of 5. For every 10 feet closer to the center than the outermost limit, add 5 to the effective strength. This effect will drag all objects up to the current effect's Heavy Load towards the center. Living creatures can fight it with a contest of Strength. The second zone is an area only 15' in radius with the same center as the 'gravity field' described above. Anything and everything in the second zone is subject to a Disintegrate effect at rank 6 (Fort save DC 16 to resist Toughness drain, damage save DC 21) each turn, while Tessaract maintains the effect by concentrating. This represents the effects of crushing gravitational shear forces within the black hole's event horizon. Targets that fail their saves by 20 or more are not atomized per normal Disintegrate rules; they are compressed to microscopic size and effectively gone forever. Targets not destroyed in the center remain once the effect ceases.

-- Useful range benchmarks:
70' - Strong enough to drag an unresisting human being (Str 15, weight 200lbs)
60' - Strong enough to reliably drag resisting human beings of normal strength (Str 20, weight 400lbs)
30' - Strong enough to suck in small cars (Str 35, weight 1.5 tons)
20' - Strong enough to suck in large cars/small trucks (Str 40, weight 3 tons)
15' - Edge of Event Horizon (disintegrate effect), Can suck in up to 6 tons (strength 45).
10' or less - Within Event Horizon, holds all objects within this range with a Strength of 50 (12 tons)

"Tessaract" (Dimensional Pocket) - Selectively affects any object or creature in an area consisting of up to 9 5x5 "squares" of which at least one must be adjacent to Tessa, allowing creatures a Reflex save at DC 19 to avoid, and a Will save at DC 19 to escape once captured. Can hold up to 125 tons of material. Anything within the tessaract may be ejected as a move action: This pocket universe is 'anchored' to Tess. She can manifest a wormhole that forms a selectively permeable boundry between it and the normal universe. This wormhole boundary can be moved within a course she defines. Her control over this effect makes it possible to delicately place a single thing within, or to simply indiscriminately vacuum up everything...or anything in between.

"D-shift" (Teleport) - Teleport self and up to 1000lbs 1800' as a move action. Velocity and direction can be adjusted in transit. She can perform a single standard action between two jumps that do not cumulatively exceed 1200' between them. Long range transit does not disorient: Tessaract can access 'higher' dimensions where distance between spaces is comparatively miniscule, and time flows at a much slowed rate. This allows her to transit locations in the normal universe at apparently instantaneous speeds and without seeming to cross the intervening space.

"Wormhole" (Teleport Attack) - Affect any target in perception with an involuntary teleport effect (reflex save DC 21 to avoid, affects up to 1000lbs). Range 1200' as standard action. Blocked by intangibility, an ability to teleport, or energy force fields: Tessaract has learned to create wormholes that collapse around matter, dragging it into the same upper dimension she uses to teleport through. The wormhole dissolves quickly then, causing whatever it carried to transition back into the normal universe...but somewhere else. Energy fields can cause the wormhole to collapse prematurely, missing the target, and targets that do not have mass don't trigger the collapse in the first place. A quick target can avoid the wormhole as it starts to form.[/sblock]

Power Crunch [110]			
--------------
Super Senses +7
Spatial Descriptor Awareness, Radius, Extendedx2 4pp
Direction Sense 1pp
Distance Sense 1pp
Mass Sense 1pp

Immunity: Gravitation Effects 2pp
Force Field +10, 10pp
Displacement (Visual concealment, limited) +2, 4pp

Arrays
Spatial Distortions Array 47
Paralysis 11 [Extra: Perception (+2), Alt Save: Reflex (+0); 4pp/rank; 44pp] Cost 44pp
-- AP: Nullify 11 [Any Spatial/Dimen, Extra: Null Field (+0), Sustained (+2); 4pp/rank; 44pp] Cost 1pp
-- AP: Gravity Control 10 [Extra: Selective Attack, Perception; 4/rank = 40pp +4pp] Cost 1pp
---- PF: Subtle, Precise, Progression (Area Size) x2
-- AP: "Black Hole" [Linked powers, Concentration, Full Action, total cost: 40pp+1pp] Cost 1pp
---- Power 1: Disintegrate 6 +1 burst area, +1 duration, -1 action; 5pp/rank (PF: Progression (Reduce 

Area size)
---- Power 2: Telekinesis 10 +1 expl area, -1 duration, -1 action, 1pp/rank

Spatial Disruptions Array 40
Dimensional Pocket 9 [Extra: Shapeable Area, Selective Attack; 4/rank = 36pp+2pp] Cost 38pp
---- PF: Affects Insubstantial, Progression (Capacity) 
-- AP - Teleport +16 [Extra: Accurate; Flaw: Short Range Only 2pp/rank; 32+6pp] Cost 1pp
---- PF: Velocity Adjust, Direction Adjust, Turnabout, Progression x3 (1000lbs)
-- AP - Teleport +11 [Extra: Attack, Perception (+2); Flaw: Short Range Only; 3pp/rank; 33+5pp] Cost 1pp
---- PF: Adjust Speed, Adjust direction, Progression x3 (1000lbs)

Equipment (5)
Camera
Cellphone
Laptop Computer
Binoculars
Flashlight

Point Totals 200
Attributes 30
Combat 22
Saves 18
Skills 11
Feats 9
Powers 110

Abilities 30pp, combat/saves 40pp, skills/feats 20pp, Powers 70pp, Freebies: 40pp (PL 12, 200 pp).

[sblock=Background]
-----------
Pending[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey everybody, sorry for the delay, but you know the drill.   I'm trying to do my updates for everythign I'm in over the next day or two.  I'll be starting with Mutant High, so the update for that should be up shortly after this.

Shayuri - I think I'm going to write Tess in at the beginning of Issue 3 (Which won't be too far away).  I'd like to know what kind of info you've got (if any yet) on her background/personality.  I'm thinking of not introducing her at the school, but rather at the Wilderness camp where Logan and Spike (And soon Alchemist) are.  I'd like to talk to you (Privately, perhaps.. email or sblock) about the situation there, if you're willing to be the designated "hey here's somebody to fill us in on just what the ^#$%! is going on"

Kirinke - I also wanted to talk to you a little bit about Serena's 'evolution' by means of her merger with Cerebro.
[sblock]
I hate having only one possible storyline so I've been leaving a lot of this part open with multiple possible 'endings', and I'd like to get your input.  There's a few different options, and as some of them(obviously) have a great affect your character, I figured I'd run them by you and see which you'd prefer.  Cerebro and Serena have, in fact, merged to some extrent.  Now, this could be permanent, or it could be temporary with no side-effects once it ends, or it could be temporary with several side effects.  
Game-wise, what this means is that any of the following could be true: 
A) One of you will take his place as the 'cerebro' unit inside the X-mansion/cyberspace, and the other will return to the body, more or less the same, but with a definite 'affinity' for the 'new cerebro'.  (This would most likely involve you only playing the one that returns, not both)
B) You both return to the real world (This could work into your 'gestalt' idea.)
C) A or B, but only temporary, with either one of the 'Serena's' fading, or becoming Cerebro once more
D) You both return, but into the same body, causing a drastic power increase (Perhaps too much for you to handle, leading to future problems in trying to control/fix it?)
E) Suggest something.

In any case, there will be some rules that may need to be bent/altered to keep the storyline interesting. (Specifically, I'll probably be advancing Serena's powers differently from the other characters due to this occurence), but once we've narrowed it down we'll take care of the book-keeping.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Kirinke - I also wanted to talk to you a little bit about Serena's 'evolution' by means of her merger with Cerebro.
> [sblock]
> I hate having only one possible storyline so I've been leaving a lot of this part open with multiple possible 'endings', and I'd like to get your input.  There's a few different options, and as some of them(obviously) have a great affect your character, I figured I'd run them by you and see which you'd prefer.  Cerebro and Serena have, in fact, merged to some extrent.  Now, this could be permanent, or it could be temporary with no side-effects once it ends, or it could be temporary with several side effects.
> Game-wise, what this means is that any of the following could be true:
> ...



 [/sblock]

reply
[sblock]
I think I like the idea of both Serenas coming back to the real world in the same body. However, the added kick is at first, they can only do it when Serena is danger or under extreme emotional turmoil. That will lead to a great many complications/increase in power/control difficulties, until they figure out how to control the merger, so they don't cause too much damage.

I guess they'll now be telepathically/spiritually/electronically linked, able to exchange information at a very instictual level, making her a true technopath, the equivalent of Prof X, in that aspect. 

They'll be linked together to a good degree (the affinity, perhaps even circumventing the rule that only powerful telepaths can interface with Cerebro, since in effect, Serena is acting as the 'Avatar' of Cerebro, hence the reason why Cerebro (her cybernetic twin), now looks like her. 

As their experience increases, they can become a Gestalt, but I figure this will only happen with a great deal of practice, as the first attempts will probably be by accident or under duress (when one or the other is in danger etc)

Because of the merger, Serena will probably be very protective of the students/faculty and probably even more loyal to the Faculty than before. However, because of that same merger, they are no longer under the direct control of anyone save themselves. Free will is a persnicity thing. Thank goodness that it will be tempered by Serena's inherit good nature.  

I dunno does that sound like it could be full of comic-booky goodness? [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Shayuri - I think I'm going to write Tess in at the beginning of Issue 3 (Which won't be too far away).  I'd like to know what kind of info you've got (if any yet) on her background/personality.  I'm thinking of not introducing her at the school, but rather at the Wilderness camp where Logan and Spike (And soon Alchemist) are.  I'd like to talk to you (Privately, perhaps.. email or sblock) about the situation there, if you're willing to be the designated "hey here's somebody to fill us in on just what the ^#$%! is going on"




I will get her sheet updated for background and personality later tonight. 

I'm open to the idea of being introduced somewhere other than the school, sure. And I don't mind being Captain Exposition for a scene.  Email's fine too, just be sure and tell me so I'll know to check it.


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2008)

What's the range to the transport?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2008)

Is Pyro in good enough shape to carry Cyclops off? I'm asking because otherwise Eric pretty much has to, and then we've got the party split in three places again...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Is Pyro in good enough shape to carry Cyclops off? I'm asking because otherwise Eric pretty much has to, and then we've got the party split in three places again...




Serena can fly as well, plus she has the platform flaw, so more than one person can get on. I'm thinking 3 if they crowd together.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2008)

kirinke said:


> Serena can fly as well, plus she has the platform flaw, so more than one person can get on. I'm thinking 3 if they crowd together.




I guess I'm metagaming here and trying to see if we can avoid having one or two PCs stuck minding the store on the ground.


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, I'm blind, since the range is mentioned.

Could Kitty grab Cyclops and phase through the building with him in a controled descent?  That gets him completely into cover quickly.  It doesn't exactly put him in the hospital, but it could get him really close.  We don't exactly want him flying around with Serena in the fight either in case she gets shot and stunned -> crash.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2008)

And there goes what may be the last update for Mutant high: Issue 2.  Shorter than the last one, and much darker.   I've got a feeling that we're ready for Issue three to reveal some of what's going on, and show the hope for a better future.

I actually had planned on running the combat at the mansion, but recent developments (Including the death of Calypso) have caused me to think it's probably better off ending without another fight.


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2008)

I figured that this: 







> "Lemme go!" she shouts, her voice hoarse, not realizing that she's tied down for her own good, that she's relatively safe.



 might have caused them to notice our arrival.

-------------------------------------------

EDIT: Oh yeah, Sense Motive +12.  Might as well try to get some information for this call.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Jemal...sorry for the delays with Tess

Now that the site's improved, and tomorrow's Friday, I should have time to finish her up.

Thanks for yer patience.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 25, 2008)

Given the situation they're in, there is no choice in the matter.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2008)

So we do what Nightcrawler wants?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Given the situation they're in, there is no choice in the matter.




hmm.. well, that's kinda ambiguous actually.. do you mean "we have no choice, we have to stop them, they killed people", or "We have no choice we have to go with Nightcrawler to stop them from killing more"

Victim - I figured the others managed to calm you before you gave away your location.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 25, 2008)

Heh heh.. It was kind of both.  

As far as we known both Nightcrawler + "mysterious off camera man" are bad guys and we are certain that there are 2 badguys and 5 lackeys in the transport with a hostage.  If we attack now, the chances of Phase being rescued are extremely slim now since Nightcrawler has us beat mobility wise.   Making things worse, NC could theoretically take out our injured during the middle of the battle (via teliport + death drop).   

If we follow NC and MOCM, there is always a chance that we could single them out if they are badguys then take a hostage of our own.  Also, if they are leading us into a trap, at least they aren't springing it on us when are in the middle of a fight.   

However, since NC was a student as at the school (as Cyclops mentioned when Miranda wasn't around), there is a chance he could have switched sides due to the student death's if Pyro's previous statements about hearing that NC is actually a decent guy are true.  But even if he did, there is no guarantee that he would help us out if we attack the transport (especially if he doesn't want the badguys to know that he was about to betray them). 


With that said, it's probably safer to see what NC has to offer (and then beat him up if he tries to trick us).


Also, Miranda's sense motive is +4, so there is a good chance she would fall for any of his bluffs.


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2008)

On the other hand, if Nightcrawler's interests aren't aligning with the transport group, he might not intervene on their behalf.  If we attack, he isn't going to be able to use us in whatever plan he and and friend are coming up with - which might be a problem if his plan is a good idea.  Since it looks like he's trying to go around someone's back, he might not want to reveal himself in the fight.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 26, 2008)

I just had a scary thought about those gunmen... did the characters get a good view of the front of their trench coats/cloaks and if it had any designs (Please say no )?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2008)

no, but if you guess correctly, you get a cookie. \

Also, since it appears you guys're going along with Nightcrawler's plan, I'll be putting up an Issue 3 in the next day or so (I'm exhausted right now and have work tommorow, but It'll be ready to go soon.)


----------



## Victim (Jul 26, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> I just had a scary thought about those gunmen... did the characters get a good view of the front of their trench coats/cloaks and if it had any designs (Please say no )?




What are you refering to?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 26, 2008)

Today, when I reread Jemal's last two updates it suddenly and some of it clicked in an unexpected way...

[sblock=  I think Juggernaut and Cyborg-Kid might *REALLY* be working for...]The Purifiers.  [/sblock]
...And I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 28, 2008)

Speaking of, Jemal, any ideas on how we're going to work Serena's transformation into um a mobile Cerebro unit?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 29, 2008)

So when is the next issue coming out ?


----------



## Victim (Jul 29, 2008)

Is the transport any recognizeable type or model of aircraft?  Is it a short, rough takeoff cargo plane, helicopter, tilt rotor?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2008)

RE: The transport - The best way I could describe it is a large, boxy hovering/flying contraption. *L*  If anybody's ever watched Star Trek DS9 (Yeah, I'm a trekkie, shaddup. ), it looks like a runabout.

Kirinke - er.. We'll figure something out.

RE: New issue - will be up probably tommorow.  Sorry for the delay, started playing a New Game and it's way too addictive.  I've managed to stop now that I finally killed Madagascar, but it's left me but a shell. 


BTW
[sblock=relique]
Great guess, good logic behind it.
but no cookie. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy heck...how did you get Madagascar! I can get EVERYONE but them!

Anyway, writing up Tesses background. Anything I should know about her current predicament so I can lead up to it?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 31, 2008)

Madagascar pisses me off since as soon as a pandemic starts spreading they always close the port.  Making matters worse no one likes visiting that island.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2008)

RE: Madagascar : You just have to go really.  really.  REALLY. slowly.  If the disease starts spreading too fast and people start closing, the islands are done.  Trick I use is to keep the infectivity low, and not make it airborne.   I also noticed that even though the bars don't move, raising resistances also raises how quickly the disease is noticed and people start taking actions.

/hijack

Shayuri - Shoot I forgot to email you!!! damnit, I knew I was missing something... 

[sblock=Shayuri]
Allright, so here's the skinny, since I don't know your email ATM, I'll just spill it out here. 
Most of the gang'll be figuring this out within the first little bit anyways, but you'll be one of the characters who's known about it for a while.

You're working with magneto.  Why? Because he saved you from Stryker and the Brotherhood.  Wait, the brotherhood?  Isn't that Magneto's?  No, the clone has taken it over.  "WHAT", you say "Clones?"  Well no, not 'clones', just 'clone'.. just one - Magneto.  The douche-bag Stryker managed to clone the master of magnetism and 'program' him to do several dirty deeds for him.  The real Magneto has since found out about it along with you, and is attempting to stop this false Magneto and HIS brotherhood from... well, whatever it is they're doing.  
As far as you've figured it, Stryker has some sort of powerful psychic working with him to keep the fake magneto on a leash and help keep the brotherhood in line.  [/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2008)

Hee...and likewise I don't know your email, Jemal...but I don't think I care if it's a big secret or not, so sblocks it is.

[sblock=Tessa got Back! ...ground]Tessa was raised Southern, the daughter of an estranged pairing of high energy physicist and a conservative Baptist homemaker. It seems odd that her powers so closely matched the specialty of her father. He was involved heavily in research into gravitation and exotic matter and energy. Perhaps he was acting on urges from some unexpressed mutation himself, or perhaps his experiments changed his genetics somehow. Or maybe, in his long talks with his cherished and fiercely bright young daughter, he provided a channel for a power that had been broader in scope.

It's impossible to say.

Tessa's mutation manifested, as is so often the case, in defense of her life. She was present at a presentation of her father's. An attempt to create a stable wormhole. Unfortunately, something went wrong. The apparatus that generated the powerful pulse of energy that would form the 'virtual mass' that created the anomaly overloaded. Instead of a wormhole, the energy density collapsed and created a black hole. Tess, 13 years old, reacted unconsciously, smoothing out the gravity well before it could drag her in. Her father, and several other scientists and administrators, were not so lucky.

With only her mother to stay with, Tessa's life changed completely. Though her mother cared for her, she expressed this care by being stern; believing that doing so was the only way to 'save' her daughter. Tess found herself surrounded by rules; a litany of don'ts. Starting with Don't Do Anything Mutant.  Though she learned to wear a pliable facade, her natural curiosity was too high to just leave it alone. As she came to terms with her father's death (though she insists stubbornly he -could- have survived), and with her new situation, she found private times and places she could experiment with her abilities. 

She was sixteen when she became 'outed' as a mutant. She was in town with her mother, prim and proper as always, but seething with resentment over the farce she lived every day. She'd taken to a sort of rebellious packratting, sneaking little objects into her latest creation; the Tessaract. A multidimensional construct, sort of like a parallel universe. In reality it was just a 'blister' extending out into multidimensional space. It didn't DO much, but it could hold things like an invisible 'sack' that was always at hand. When she and her mother took a shortcut from the Christian bookstore they'd been in through an alley towards the car, they were stopped by a pair of young men, one of whom had a knife. They surrendered their purses, but at that moment a man happened to see what was happening, and shouted. As he started down the alley towards them, one kid fled but the other grabbed Tess and put the knife to her neck, trying to chase the man off.

Tessa, reacting rather naturally to this, panicked. A moment later the guy with the knife was gone. Terrified at what she'd done, and hideously guilty from the reactions of horror on the faces of her mother and this unknown Samaritan, she then found herself in her living room...vanishing effortlessly from the alley. 

By the time the police showed up she'd calmed down some, and explained what had happened. She produced the mugger, who was frightened but unharmed. Things were getting back under control.

Then came her mother. The row they had was explosive. Even epic. Mortified by the attention her daughter's mutation drew, and wracked with the horror that even if her genes weren't the defective ones, others might think so, she forbade Tessa from ever again using her powers or face the ultimate punishment in her eyes; exile. But by this time, Tess had had a hard day. She was tired and angry and perhaps a touch emboldened by what she'd just done. Defiantly, she teleported again, stretching space to slide two feet to her right. Just to explain that she was exploring this and there was nothing her mother could do about it.

Faced with this, Tessa's mother still couldn't bring herself to just throw her out, despite her righteous rage. Instead she arranged to send Tess to a private school. One that would help with her behavioral problems.

Tess never made it there. She was intercepted by a rather charismatic older man who took it on himself to stop the bus...harmlessly...and ask her to get out. The fact that he stopped the bus while it was traveling full speed, and without apparently touching it, attracted Tesses attention. He was a mutant too, and was just recently alone in the world. And he needed her help.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

Shay - Works for me, I like it.

Sorry folks for the delay.  I tried it before and EN went down, so i lost the post ().  SO, Issue three start is being rewritten and reposted now, if Enworld doesn't die in the next hour or so..


----------



## Victim (Aug 7, 2008)

Were we getting some XP?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

FIrst: I'm almost done the IC post.  Should be up soon. 

ALSO, Important News :


I've decided for simplicity to just lvl everybody up to the same power that Tess was created at with the following exceptions.

Serena - you will be gaining bonus PP that WE will spend to enhance your 'cerebro part' after I see/approve what you're spending your normal level up points on (If desired, you can also save some of your 'freebie points' for the cerebro upgrade, if you want it to be a large part of your characters development)

Spike - 5 less freebie points, 10 more ability and/or combat points.

Alchemist  -PL 13, not PL 12 (Higher caps, same points).

Miranda - Depends Where you want to go with the "They killed my Best friend" drama that's unfolding.

So for *most* of you, the new rules ARE: 
Abilities 30pp, combat/saves 40pp, skills/feats 20pp, Powers 70pp, Freebies: 40pp (PL 12, 200 pp).
please have all changes and upgrades approved by me first, but other than that feel free to tweak some.

If I've given you any bonuses in game allready (Points, extra feat, etc), please point it out and I'll probably add it on top of your current point total.

Also, there is a new Rogue's Gallery for the characters (The last was cluttered with old characters/posts).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 7, 2008)

I just noticed I posted into the RG without approval.  Sorry!

Xi'an's changes:

I dropped the full-round action it takes to use corrosion-now it is a standard action.  Xi'an is tired of the kids at Xavier's being pushed around.  He's given up his dedication to never kill.  After all, the other side had no trouble killing Calypso.  I also upped his BAB by one.  My corrosion actually becomes a little weaker, (1 rank) so my trade off changes to +3 damage/-3 attack instead of 4.  That said, the higher PP investment in Corrosion upps my healing--which is good since my healing is the power I've developed most in-game.  I also dropped my Luck feat since my healing is no longer empathic, I don't need the hero point to keep from getting fatigued when I cure fatigue.

Any problems or suggestions?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd prefer to keep healing powers Empathic b/c I find them to be very powerful, especially in a large group setting.

Hmm.. On second thought, I have an alternate proposal for you - Make it Heal nonlethal damage only, and drop Empathic.  Nonlethal is the majority of damage you'll be facing, so it leaves it fairly useful, and means I don't have to add Incurable onto attacks whose damage I'd prefer to be lasting.


Also, note to everyone: If you could post your character sheet AND a little blurb about what you've added/changed (And why, whether it's an in or out of game reason), I'll look'em over asap.  *Shaggy's is fine, though I'd prefer the rest of you post your updated sheet here first, instead of the new RG*


Finally, I've read people talking about it before, and I just wanted to clarify that I will NOT be allowing ressurection for anybody except Xi'an, as it's part of his mutation.  That means no healing people from dead.  I don't plan on killing any more of you (didn't plan on killing Astrid in the first place), but I won't be pulling my punches either, and I prefer death, in the unfortunate cases it does happen, to mean something - regardless of what genre I'm playing.  
NOW, as is Comic-appropriate, sometimes there are ways of people coming back and/or 'informing' everyone that they weren't dead to begin with.  If myself or a player comes up with such a situation/idea, and I think that's it's appropriate, then and only then will it happen.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think Eric will get updated before this weekend, just because of timing.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 7, 2008)

Miranda is not going to hold back with her drains because she's afraid that if she doesn't then someone else she cares about might fall prey to the bad guys.  The problem is, by doing this she willingly is starting to tread on that fine line between seeking justice/retribution and bloodthirsty vengeance.  This also leads to another dilemma since she is afraid of becoming a "boogieman" like the La Lorona from the Mexican folktales. 


Miranda's Changes:
1) I increased Miranda's CON by 2 and her Fort save by +2.  She's basically been trying to tinker with her own life force.
2) My feat/Skill totals was off so I fixed it and gave Miranda an additional rank of attractive (This is a side effect of boosting her constitution/metabolism).
3) I boosted Miranda's Life-Control Array to rank 6.  Her Stun and Fatigue attacks are now ranged attacks.  I made Miranda's healing power persistent and removed the fades flaw, but is now rank 5.  Miranda's Death Touch is now deadlier (rank 11!).  I dropped Miranda's "disease" drain and replaced it with a rank 5 ranged all purpose stat drain.  This way she could drain from a distance and not have all her drains be lethal.
4) Miranda's TK now is rank 3 and is ranged with a Reduced range (5 increments) drawback. Her TK powers are not subtitle (at the moment).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a couple problem with Mirandas at the moment.  
first - Death touch, Healing touch sounds alot like Xi'an.  Granted your healing is less powerful, but you're still moving in dangerously close to his domain, and you have several other powers to support yourself as well (Stun, Fatigue, Flying, TK, Invisibility, Incorporeal), wheras Xi'an is all healing touch/killing touch.

second, I'm gonna say no to the upgraded TK without some VERY good reasoning as to why.  I only allowed it in the first place b/c of the touch range to overcome your not being able to touch things while incorporeal.  Considering your 'life-force' mutation, I fail to see how Telekinesis has anything to do with it.  


Drothgery - That's allright.  Updated sheet isn't needed for the gaming until/unless you need to use one of the abilities you plan on changing. (or until combat ensues)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 7, 2008)

Her "death touch" is the name of her touch based constitution drain that she had since the begining of the game.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 7, 2008)

Jemal said:


> I have a couple problem with Mirandas at the moment.
> first - Death touch, Healing touch sounds alot like Xi'an.  Granted your healing is less powerful, but you're still moving in dangerously close to his domain, and you have several other powers to support yourself as well (Stun, Fatigue, Flying, TK, Invisibility, Incorporeal), wheras Xi'an is all healing touch/killing touch.




To be fair, she's had those abilities all along and has been able to do lots of what Xi'an can do all along--plus some.

Not that I have a problem with that so much, as 15 ranks of Corrosion and Healing are both pretty powerful for me to have.  Its fun.  Now I might actually start using them from time to time.

I'll go change my sheet.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 7, 2008)

I could make her healing powers completely restorative or I could totally get rid of them if you like and add reversible to her drain powers.


----------



## Victim (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of the following changes:

[sblock]Buy Reflex +4.  It's still bad for her PL, but now it's not stupidly so.

Upgrade the attack focus: ranged purchased last time into a point of full base attack.  

Buy a point of base defense.
Upgrade her Vampiric Blast to +15, so many of her APs should increase in rank too.[/sblock]

That leaves 11 freebie points to round things out.

I want Endurance and Beginner's Luck.

Since Temper doesn't have a movement power, more mundane movement skills could be handy.  Improving Climb and Acrobatics (I actually thought she had some Acrobatics already ? ) seems like a good start there.  Super Movement: Sure footed also comes up in parkour tricks, but it's so terrible...  I could buy Speed 1, and then never use it except to cancel speed reductions without getting any points back and it would cheaper and more effective than the super movement.  

I was thinking about getting Sneak Attack that doesn't work with her powers, so she has better mundane attacks.  Would that be a -1 limitation or -0 since it be over the PL cap without it?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2008)

I increased her dexterity, consitution, intelligence and wisdom to reflect the physical changes that took place when she merged with Cerebro. 

I also messed with her powers array, noting that I kinda screwed up with the numbers a bit on the first go, and I also added a rank to her over all array as well as adding magnetism and environmental control (magnetism). 

At first, she won't have the precise or the affects as telikensis. That'll come with in game practice I think. She might discover it with Magneto's 'help'. He'd probably be aware that Electrical control is just one short step away from magnetism and would probably 'test' her, maybe by throwing something metallic at her, and her batting it away instinctively with her 'new' power. I dunno, it's as good an idea as any.

I also increased her ranged attack bonus to 10, as well as putting a rank in computers, technology and concentration (to reflect her merger with Cerebro)

Alrighty. Here is Serena Mark 2

piccie link: http://asuka111.deviantart.com/art/Girl-Portrait-42427573
Character Name..... Electrica (Nickname, Sparks, Sparky)
Concept.................. Electricity Controller
Quotation................ Eectricity hurts. Alot.
Real Name..............Serena Weaver
Identity.................... Secret
Hero/Villain..............Hero

Origin..............Mutant
Allegiance.......Good, Family, Friends
Motivation.......Acceptance, Responsibility

Gender..........female
Age...............15
Height ...........5ft 6inches tall
Weight..........Slender, graceful
Hair..............black 
Eyes.............Vibrant Green

Occupation................Student
First Appearance.......The House that Xavier Built
Nationality..................USA
Ethnicity.....................Caucasian
Power Points..............200
Initative...................... +3 +4 feat bonus = +7
Hero Points................ +1 +1luck feat =+2

*ABILITIES*
Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 18 (+4) 
Con: 18 (+4)
Int: 20 (+5)
Wis: 18 (+4)
Cha: 16(+3)
*PP SPENT 45*


*SAVES*
FORT............... 4 base + 5 pp= +09
REFL................4 base + 5 pp= +09
WILL................ 4 base + 8 pp= +12 
TOUGH............ 1 + 11 (Electrical Shield) = 12
*PP SPENT: 18*

*COMBAT*
Defense.........+5........(10 pp Spent)
Attack:............+5........(10 pp Spent)
Ranged Attack: +10
*TOTAL PP SPENT: 20*


*FEATS*
Ranged attack Bonus +10.
Self Defense: Defensive Attack, Improved Block, Improved Defense, Improved Trip, Instant Up. 
Improved Initative +1.  Luck Bonus +1. Jack of all trades. Attractive (Males)
*PP SPENT: 19*

*Electrical Powers........... Rank 16*
Lightning Blast...............Rank 15, precise 
Dazzle...........................Rank 16 (visual or auditory)
Confuse.........................Rank 15, reversible, Stun rank 15, reversible
Datalink.........................Rank 16 (cyberspace rank 15, machine control rank 15, machine animation rank 15)
*PP SPENT: 36*

*MAGNETIC CONTROL  RANK 6*
Environmental Control distraction.....................Rank 6
Attract/Repel.....................................................Rank 6 (touch range burst area move object)
*PP SPENT: 14  *


*INDEPENDANT POWERS*
Electrical Shield.................................Rank 11 (Force Field) +11 pp spent
Flight..................................................Rank 5 (Platform, arc Riding -1 pp) 09pp spent
Regeneration.....................................Rank 5 (Recovery Bonus) 05pp spent
Regeneration.................................... Rank 3 (Recovery Rate bruised 3) 03pp spent
*PP SPENT: 28*

*SKILLS*
(+12) ACROBATICS.............(4 dex mod +8 rank).......... 2 pp spent
(+11/+15) BLUFF................(3 cha mod +8 rank)...........2 pp spent
(+17) COMPUTERS..............(5 int mod  +12 rank).......... 3 pp spent
(+16) CONCENTRATION............(4 wis mod +12 rank)...........3pp spent 

PERFORM 
-(07) String instruments..... 3 cha mod + 4 rank............... 1 pp spent

KNOWLEDGE
(+13) -Popular Culture..........(5 int mod +8 rank).................2 pp spent
(+13) -Streetwise................(5 int mod +8 rank)...............2 pp spent
(+17) -Technology...............(5 int mod +12 rank)...............3 pp spent
*PP SPENT 18*

*LANGUAGES*
-English (default)
-Japanese
-Mandarin Chinese
-Greek
-Egyptian
-Italian
-German 
-Spanish
-American Sign Language
*PP SPENT 2*

*EQUIPMENT*
Clothes
Costume
Metal-cloth Disk she uses as a platform to help her 'fly'


*HISTORY*
Hiya. Well. My name's Serena Weaver, but most folks call me Sparky or Sparks for short on account of me being able to generate and control electricity. Y'know the one liner about an electrical personality? Heh. Well that's me. 

It all started a few years ago when me and my lil bro Darien were walking back to the base one night. I think I was around twelve at the time and my brother was nine. Brother's are such pains.... Anyway we were jumped by these guys, gang bangers really and I got scared because these guys were gonna hurt us bad since we didn't have any money on us. I started to tingle like crazy, it felt kinda like when your foot is asleep and waking up, but all over. It was freaky.... 

And when they started to close in with knives and guns, there was this bright flash of electricity that stunned them pretty good, letting me and Darien escape. We ran like heck for the base.... Did I tell you my parents are both Marines? So no jokes about mama wearing army boots. That'll getcha a black eye or a bride of Frankenstein hairdo. Marines are way tougher than Army Rangers. 

Well, since then I've been practicing. I think I'm pretty good now, but when Xavier sent some folks down to talk to me, I kinda realized it'd be nice not to have to hide what I am, so I wouldn't be used as a lab rat or stoned or something. So I agreed to come. Lookit this, my bro made it for me, it's a metallic cloth disk. When I electrify it, I can fly on it. Not to shabby huh?

*FLUFF*
Because of her electric nature, she is able to use the natural electrcity generated within her to accelerate her healing in some process not fully understood. 

Serena has grown up on army bases around the world, she's met a lot of people, who have taught her many different things, some of which her parents would probably not like her to know. She has also been taught to never give up or give in. In other words, she's incredibly stubborn, which applies to both her willpower and her ability to stay conscious and push herself further, when others would welcome unconsciousness. 

*COMPLICATIONS*
Due to recent events, Serena is now apart of Cerebro and Cerebro is now apart of Serena. What this means is unknown, but for now, Serena shares a strange and terrifying connection with one of the most powerful Artifical Intelligences currently known.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2008)

OOC: I'm assuming that other than mutants, magic, and alien super-science, real-world biology and physics do apply in this version of the X-men universe. Hence Eric's insistince in striking down any bad sci-fi versions of cloning from people's minds.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2008)

Hee...except that cloning is used all the time in Marvel comics, and it often neglects those points. 

And really, with superintelligent mutants and magic spells and alien megatech, there's no reason to think it'd be impossible to make clones without those restrictions. Though it'd probably be expensive or illegal or based on unique circumstances (and thus vulnerable to timely interventions of heroic peeps like us ).

Hee...that said, nothing wrong with keeping it real. Imaginations do run wild at the C word. 

By the by, y'all do know that none of you have even introduced yourselves yet? 

Yankee manners, I declare.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Hee...that said, nothing wrong with keeping it real. Imaginations do run wild at the C word.




It's not Eric's fault comic writers have a poor grasp of real biology...



Shayuri said:


> By the by, y'all do know that none of you have even introduced yourselves yet?
> 
> Yankee manners, I declare.




Eric and Miranda are Californians. Serena's an army brat who mostly grew up overseas. Xian's Vietnamese. No Yankees here.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 8, 2008)

Names have been mentioned, but there has not been many formal introductions.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

Before anyone responds to Magneto, YES I am writing him as VERY arrogant, but do keep a the following in mind: 

HE is a super-intelligent, mildly megalomaniacal Ultra-Mutant with the charisma to raise armies, the raw power to destroy them, and decades of experience numbering almost as many as your combined ages.

YOU are high school students with some mutant powers.

He may need your help, but don't expect any deference.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 9, 2008)

<--- Has a total geek out when he sees the name of one of his favorite Marvel characters, Deadpool. 


Oh, and Magneto being Arrogant is sort of expected..


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> I could make her healing powers completely restorative or I could totally get rid of them if you like and add reversible to her drain powers.



Hmm, I think I'd be more ok with the reversible drain than having another healer.  (As I stated before to Shaggy, I find healing in this setting to be.. problematic)



Victim said:


> I'm thinking of the following changes:
> 
> [sblock]Buy Reflex +4.  It's still bad for her PL, but now it's not stupidly so.
> 
> ...




Most of that sounds allright, though I'd prefer you to stay away from Super-speed, as it doesn't seem to fit the characte.. Why would she suddenly get 3X faster?
As far as the Sneak Attack - Since it can't affect the Powers anyways with them being maxed, it wouldn't be a limit at all.  You could leave her blast at a lower rank and just allow the Sneak Attack to be that extra kick when you get it.



kirinke said:


> I increased her dexterity, consitution, intelligence and wisdom to reflect the physical changes that took place when she merged with Cerebro.
> 
> I also messed with her powers array, noting that I kinda screwed up with the numbers a bit on the first go, and I also added a rank to her over all array as well as adding magnetism and environmental control (magnetism).
> 
> ...




One thing to say: Too many Powers.  
This character is becoming a catch-all.  I understand that electricity can be used to explain almost anything, but from a game-balance point of view it's just too much.
You have:
 a homing area attack
an indirect ranged attack, 
a confusing/stunning attack, 
A Dazzle attack, 
an Electrical Aura, 
Datalink 
Machine Control 
Machine Animation, 
Flight, 
Regeneration, 
Force Field, 
Magnetic Control, 
Environmental Control.  
In addition, most of these are part of an 8-power Array that holds all of the powers you wouldn't be using at the same time anyways.  I'm sorry but it just seems like too much power in a small package.

EDIT: ALso, I don't know if this was explained before or if I just never asked, but how do you explain Jack of all trades, Ultimate Fortitude, speaking 9 languages, enough knowledge skills to BE a professor, and exceptional stats in every category for a 15 year old girl who's mutation is Electrical control?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> <--- Has a total geek out when he sees the name of one of his favorite Marvel characters, Deadpool.




[sblock=Minor Story Spoiler]
In that case you may be interested to know that this isn't just a passing reference.  "He'll be back"[/sblock]



> Oh, and Magneto being Arrogant is sort of expected..




I know, just makin sure nobody gets offended and/or thinks it's some form of hostility on MY part.


----------



## Victim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Most of that sounds allright, though I'd prefer you to stay away from Super-speed, as it doesn't seem to fit the characte.. Why would she suddenly get 3X faster?
> 
> As far as the Sneak Attack - Since it can't affect the Powers anyways with them being maxed, it wouldn't be a limit at all.  You could leave her blast at a lower rank and just allow the Sneak Attack to be that extra kick when you get it.




The point is that even if you never use the speed to go 3 times faster and only use it to maintain normal movement rates in adverse conditions without taking any limitations or drawbacks, the speed is still better.

Reasonable enough on the Sneak Attack.  

Having Eric around makes it easy to justify improving skills, fortunately, since people might actually be learning and remembering things picked up in the massive temporary boosts.  Of course, going from being an expert in pretty much anything you'd care to try back down to ignorant sounds like one hell of crash.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

Victim - How about a 1pt feature to maintain movement in adverse conditions?  you're right, under these conditions Sure-footed is over-priced.


----------



## Victim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Victim - How about a 1pt feature to maintain movement in adverse conditions?  you're right, under these conditions Sure-footed is over-priced.




Cool.

Temper also has Jack of All Trades and improbably high skills.  However, her best skills aren't really formalized areas of study so I find somewhat easier to swallow a young character having heroic competence as opposed to academic study.  And in other areas, I think a lot of her surprising strength comes from pulling in synergies from seemingly unrelated areas.  Also, while her largely self directed learning efforts keep her ahead of where a normal person her age would be in some areas, there are also gaps since she's skipping things that didn't catch her interest for some reason - or simply because I only wanted part of the skill in the first place.  If I give her Craft Chemical, it's because I wanted her to be able make explosives.  That the same skill also covers making perscription drugs is sort of besides the point.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 9, 2008)

*Miranda  "(La) Llorona" Del Flores PL 12 [200pp] *
_"Do you believe in ghosts?  If you're smart, you would.."_

*Concept:*    A teen actress turned ghostly life-force manipulator
*Appearance:*  A tall and leanly built beautiful Latina girl with light olive skin and shoulder-length wavy black hair who wears rock-a-billy styled clothing.

[sblock="Character Information"]
*Real Name:* Miranda Del Flores 
*Identity: * (La) Llorona
*Occupation:* Student (unemployed actress)
*Marital Status:* Single 
*Age:* 16
*Height:* 5’9*
*Weight*: 130 lb.*
*Hair:*  Black (shoulder-length and wavy) 
*Eyes:*  Brown
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Latino 
*Place of Birth:* San Diego, California
*Changes in fluff due to increased metabolism and Attractive feat increase.  It's assumed that prior information about weight/height was either wrong or outdated or changed due to the current issue's current editor's editorial mandate or artistic license (aka the Pixie effect). 

*Allegiance:* Xavier Institute, Family, Friends
*Motivations:* Acceptance, Recognition

*First Appearance:* Mutant High: Issue #1, The House that Xavier Built
[/sblock]


[sblock="Character Sheet"]
*ABILITIES:*
Str 12 (+1) Dex 18 (+4) Con 14 (+2) Int 14 (+2) Wis 12 (+1) Cha 20 (+5)
Miranda constantly tries to improve her own body's metabolism and it has finally payed off.
*SAVING THROWS:*
Toughness +6/+5 (+3/+2 unarmored), Fortitude +6 (4+2), Reflexes +9 (5+4), Will +4 (3+1)
Miranda's gotten healthier.

*COMBAT:*
Base Attack +4 (range +4, melee +4, grapple +5), Base Defense +10 (Defense 20, flatfooted 15), Initiative +4

*SKILLS:*
 Acrobatics 8 (+12), Bluff 5 (+10/+17), Concentration 2 (+3), Diplomacy 4 (+9/+17) Disguise 5 (+10), Knowledge (Popular Culture) 3 (+5), Language 1 (Native English, Spanish), Notice 3 (+4), Performance (Acting) 5 (+10), Performance (Dance) 8 (+13), Profession (Actor) 2 (+3), Sense motive 3 (+4), Search +1 (+2), Stealth 6 (+10)

*FEATS: *
Appearance 2,  Distract 1 (Bluff), Fascination 2 (Bluff, Performance),  Quick Change, Taunt,  Wealth
_Fighting Style_: Accurate Attack, Acrobatic Bluff, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 1, Evasion 1, Move-by Action, Uncanny Dodge 1 (Hearing)
_Bonus:_ Luck (Rank 1 As Per OOC post 151 )
Increased metabolism = slimmer waistline and cellular growth and an boost to physical attractiveness.  Of course it's assumed this was a long term process that finally paid off.  Also what attractive person doesn't know how to fascinate others with the sly use of innuendo? 

*POWERS: *
_Insubstantial 4 [26pp]_
Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Permanent (Insubstantial), Sustained (Materialization); Affected by Electricity. PF: Innate; Extras: Duration: Continuous(+1), Materialize(+1, Sustained); Flaws: Permanent (-1) 

AP: Insubstantial 4 (Affects Others) [25pp]
Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Sustained; Affected by Electricity. PF: Progression 1 (2 Others); Extras: Affects Others
LINKED TO INSUBSTANTIAL:_ Invisibility [7pp]_
Concealment (normal vision) 2, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; PF: Close Range, Innate, Selective; Extras: Continuous (+1); Flaws: Permanent (-1)
[sblock=Description]La Llorona is totally concealed by default and is able to vary her concealment at will (as a free action) from full concealment to no concealment and anywhere in between.[/sblock]
LINKED TO INSUBSTANTIAL:_ Flight 4 [8pp]_
Movement, Move Action (active), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; 100mph; Extras: Continuous (+1); Flaws: Permanent (-1)
LINKED TO INSUBSTANTIAL:_ Immunity 2 [2pp]_
Defense, No Action (passive), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; Save: None; Suffocation (no need to breath)


_Bio-kinesis Array: Life Control 6 [36pp]_
Array (Nauseate), Standard Action, Perception Range, Duration: Instant (lasting); Save: Fortitude; Extras: Affects Corporeal;
Increased due to power usage. All APS are also increased.

AP: Bio-Empathic Assault: Emotion Control 10 [29pp]
Sensory (mental), Standard Action (active), Perception Range, Duration: Sustained; Save: Fortitude (staged); Extras: Affects Corporeal, Alternate Save (Fortitude, +0); Drawback: Noticeable (Eyes glow)
AP: Bio-kinetic Disruption: Ability Drain 5 [28pp]
Ability Score Drain, Standard Action, Ranged, Duration: Instant (lasting); Save: Fortitude (staged); PF: Incurable, Reversible, Slow fade 6 (1 day); Extra: Effects Corporeal, Ranged*;
This power replaces her Disease Constitution drain which was little redundant. Since Miranda knows how to stifle a person's life force to bring about death/illness, its not too much of a stretch to say that she could affect a person's life force in such a way that it would hamper their mental/physical abilities to some extent.  
AP: Bio-Kinetic Whip: Damage 12 [16pp]
Attack, Standard Action (active), Touch Range, Duration: Instant; Save: Toughness (stage); PF: Extended Reach 4 (20ft); Extras: Affects Corporeal; Flaws: Limited (Only affects living biological creatures)
AP: Death Touch: Constitution Drain 11 [30pp]
Drain Constitution, Standard Action, Touch Range, Duration: Instant (lasting); Save: Fortitude (staged); PF: Incurable, Reversible, Slow fade 6 (1 day); Extra: Effects Corporeal; 
AP: Fatigue 7 [30pp]
Attack, Standard Action, Ranged, Duration: Instant; Save: Fortitude (Staged); PF: Incurable, Sedation; Extras: Affects Corporeal, Ranged* 
AP: Stun 7 [30pp]
Attack, Standard Action, Ranged, Duration: Instant (Lasting); Save: Fortitude (staged); PF: Reversible, Sedation; Extras: Affects Corporeal, Ranged* 
* Since Miranda has been concentrating on using sensory powers at full range its assumed that she figured out how to target people with these powers at a distance greater then touch range.  

Stun and fatigue were always part of her power array.  Since Miranda has a low BAB her usual tactic is to drain consitution in hope of dwindling down her opponent's Fort save and Toughness (as a bi-product) so that she could subdue them rather then kill them.  Her "bio-kenetic whip" existed in her array since the beginning of issue two and exists as her only way (besides draining con) of actually hurting a target physically.   Her emotion control existed from issue 1.  He has this ability because one of the things she learned how to do from the start is tinker with people's emotions when using her powers. 


_Life-Force Detection: Super Senses 14 [11pp]_
Sensory, None (Passive), Personal Range, Duration: Continuous; New mental sense;  Detect Life-Force and Detect Physical Condition (both ranged), Accurate, Acute, Extended Range (1,000 ft.), Penetrate Concealment, Radius; Drawbacks: Reduced Range (Penetrate Concealment within 2 Increments, -2), Noticeable (eyes glow eerily)
[sblock=Description]La Llorona's Life-Force Detection power allows her to detect the bio-kinetic energy (life force) of a living individual/organism.  Although this super sense is mental, La Llorona is able to perceive life-force in a visual and almost tactile manner.  La Llorona's eyes glow faintly with green bio-kinetic energy when she uses this ability.[/sblock]

_Telekinesis 3 [9pp]_
Move Object, Standard Action, Touch Range, Duration: Sustained;  Effective Strength 15  PW: Precise, Subtle; Extras: Affects Corporeal; Flaw: Range (Touch)
 Strength was increased due to power usage in issue 2.  Also this increase covers her normal strength. 

  AP: Telekinetic Poltergeist:Telekinesis 1 [ 8pp] 
Move Object, Standard Action, "Touch" Ranged, Duration: Sustained; Effective Strength 5 PW: Precise, Subtle, Extend Reach 4 (20ft);  Extras: Affects Corporeal,  Flaw: Touch Range  
 When this AP was created at the start of issue 2 it had a normal range. I want this power to have more of a poltergeist like feel to match Miranda's ghost theme. 

_Costume: Protection 3 [2pp]_
Defense, No Action (passive), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; Save: None; Drawbacks: Noticeable
[sblock=Description]La Llorona's costume consists of a dark gray and black bodice/corset, a full-length side-slit skirt (often replaced by a pair of skin-tight pants), thigh-length boots, and a pair of long black gloves.[/sblock]

*EQUIPMENT* Costume, clothes

*DRAWBACKS:*  None
*HERO POINTS:* 2
*TRADE OFFS:* -2 Toughness/ +2 Defense 
*COMPLICATIONS:* Fame

Abilities 30pp + Skills/Feats 29pp + Powers 101pp + Combat/saves 40pp – Drawbacks 0 = 200pp

[/sblock]

Note: All changes and explanations are in yellow.


----------



## Caros (Aug 9, 2008)

YAY! I get to play again. *Remembers not to run off on a tangent next time.* =.=;

Anyways, alchemist's updated charachter will be up in short order once I get my hands on the books. Its really just going to be my usual basic upgrades, Another rank in transmutation then whatever else. ^_^

As far as reasoning behind them? I've been pondering it for a few days and the best I've come up with is thus.

Like Phase, Alchemist didn't come to the school with a lot of talent actually controlling his power (He still glitches up in fact!). In an effort to make things managable, the professor imposed mental blocks, toning him down to what he could work with and slowly letting up level by level.

With the him unconsious, the blocks are slowly dissolving, thus allowing alchemist access to more and more of his transmutation ability. At the high ranks (15+ perhaps) I think I'll be fiddling with the power, making it difficult to control or what have you. *Shrugs* Good excuse as any for why his weight limit has jumped from 250,000 to 1 million in the course of a week. ^_^

Edit:  I included the 'improvement' bit of his powers in a preface to my IC post, I'll remove it if its full of suck. ^_^


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2008)

Jemal said:


> EDIT: ALso, I don't know if this was explained before or if I just never asked, but how do you explain Jack of all trades, Ultimate Fortitude, speaking 9 languages, enough knowledge skills to BE a professor, and exceptional stats in every category for a 15 year old girl who's mutation is Electrical control?




Hmm. I did explain some of it.
Ultimate effort: Fortitude save. 
I took this out. 

Jack of all trades: She's been around the world and has been exposed to alot of different situations and ideas and has been raised with the idea that flexibility in any given situation is a good thing indeed.

Languages: She has a latent telepathic ability that manifests itself as an ability to pick up languages easily. You did say okay on that, as I remember 


Alrighty. I tweaked the character sheet down alot, drawing out 14 extra pp that I spent on a secondary array, using it for the magnitism array with a rank of 6, figuring that since she's just become aware of this power (in the next issue that is), she won't have had a whole lot of time practicing with it. I also think that the enviornmental control and the attract/repel would be a good for her first two ap in this array, being that they would be sort of instinctive.

Abilities:
I boosted her consitution, dexterity, wisdom and intelligence to reflect the physical aspects of her merger with Cerebro. 

Dexterity: This is mainly due to her own training and active life, she's always been interested in acrobatics and dancing, activities her parents encouraged. 

Consitution and wisdom: She's very, very stubborn and can push herself further than most people her age.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, here's updated Eric; changes sumarized in change log section.

[sblock=Quarterback]
Eric Hassel (Quarterback) - Exemplar and booster

*Concept*: The kid who has everything... and then finds out why he's a little _too_ good.
*Appearance*: Clean-cut blonde-haired, blue-eyed, tall, athletic, and usually well-dressed.

[sblock=CHARACTER DETAILS]Player Name: drothgery
Character Name: Eric Hassel
Character Alias: Quarterback / Paragon
GM's Name: Jemal
Age: 17
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 190
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue
Nationality: American (Californian)
Ethnicity: White

Initiative: +9 (+4 Improved Initiative, +5 Dex)

Power Level: 12
Power Points: 200
Hero Points: 6 (Luck 5)
Appearance: Eric looks the part of the prototypical quarterback prospect; tall, strong but not overly muscular, and good-looking.[/sblock]

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]Total Points Spent: 30 (28 Enchanced Ability powers costed under powers)
STR:  14/20 (14 base + 6 Enhanced Str)
DEX:  14/20 (14 base + 6 Enhanced Dex)
CON:  14/20 (14 base + 6 Enhanced Con)
INT:  18/20 (18 base + 2 Enhanced Int)
WIS:  14/18 (14 base + 4 Enhanced Wis)
CHA:  16/20 (16 base + 4 Enhanced Cha)
[/sblock]
[SBLOCK=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]Total Points Spent:  40 + (5 from powers costed below) = 40
Tradeoffs:  none
Attack: +7 melee/+4 (damage unarmed +5; shield bash +7)
Defense:  +12 (shield)/+6
Fortitude: +12 (7 ranks, +5 Con)
Reflex:  +11 (6 ranks, +5 Dex)
Will:  +12 (7 ranks, +5 Con)
Toughness:  12/7 flat-footed (protection 2, defensive roll 5, +5 Con)
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=SKILLS]Total Points Spent:  20pp (20 of 20 skill/feat points; 4 skill ranks = 1 pp) + 1pp free
Acrobatics	+17 (12 ranks)
Bluff		+17 (12 ranks)
Concentration	+12 (8 ranks)
Diplomacy	+13 (8 ranks)
K (civics)	 +9 (4 ranks)
K (cur events)	 +9 (4 ranks)
K (pop culture)	 +9 (4 ranks)
K (civics)	+13 (8 ranks)
K (life sci)	+13 (8 ranks)
K (tactics)	 +9 (4 ranks)
Notice		+12 (8 ranks)
Sense Motive	+12 (8 ranks)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=FEATS]Total Points Spent:  33 (1 feat or 1 rank of ranked feat = 1pp); 33 free
Attractive 1
Attack Focus (melee) 3
Benefit (Wealth 1)
Equpment 3
Defensive Roll 5
Evasion 2
Improved Initiative
Improved Pin
Improved Trip
Inspire 5
Leadership
Luck 5
Master Plan 1
Set-Up 1
Teamwork 3
Uncanny Dodge (visual)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=POWERS]Total Points Spent:  70pp powers + 6pp free

Enhanced Abilities (see above) 28pp
Boost Array 41pp (max power cost 38pp)
- Team speed: Boost Dex (1pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank)  + Total Fade (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 12 + Subtle Feat (1 pp) + Selective (1 pp) = 26 pp
- We can do this: Boost All Skills (3 pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank)  + Total Fade (1pp/rank) + Slow Fade (1 pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 7 + Subtle Feat (1 pp) + Selective Feat (1 pp)= 37 pp
- Let's go all out: Boost All Powers (4pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw - Tiring Flaw (1pp/rank) * Rank 9 + Subtle Feat (1pp)+ Selective Feat (1pp)  = 38 pp
- You can do it: Boost All Traits (5pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) - Tiring Flaw (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 9 = 36 pp

Protection 2, noticeable (1pp)
Device 2 (shield 6, mighty strike 2; shield), 6pp (disarmable)
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=COMPLICATIONS]
*Fame*
Eric has a small degree of Fame, due to being a highly-recruited athlete until his mutant powers were discovered, and the discovery being a story in the sports news in SoCal for a few months. Most SoCal sports fan recognize him, as do many college football recruiting junkies.

*Weakness*
Eric's powers work by refining and distilling positive emotions (hope, confidence, determination, etc.) either within himself (for his enhanced abilities) and/or projecting them back into others (his boost power). So they don't work well (or maybe even at all) if Eric and/or those around him are depressed and/or apathetic.

Now, Eric's normally a rather positive, upbeat, and level-headed kind of guy, so that's not going to happen very often normally (even if he is a teenager). But someone with the ability to manipulate emotions (especially on crowds, not just individuals) could possibly turn him into not much more than just another guy.

Mechanically, if everyone around Eric is depressed/apathetic, his powers function at 3/4 normal ranks. If Eric is depressed/apathetic, his powers function at 3/4 or 1/2 normal ranks (depending on degree). If both Eric and everyone around him are depressed/apathetic, his powers function at 1/2 to 1/4 normal ranks (depending on degree).

*Family*
After Eric was discovered to be a mutant, his father (Dr. Steven Hassel) discretely tested his wife and daughter, as well as himself. Dr. Steven Hassel is a normal human (though a gifted physician). Marie Hassel (Eric's mother) is a low-level mutant (enchanced Int and Cha, and other abilities of the same general nature as Eric's, but much weaker, none obvious); Anne Hassel (Eric's little sister) is 8 years old, and shows mutant DNA, but has no identified powers yet.
[/SBLOCK]
[sblock=EQUIPMENT]
Equipment 3, costed under feats
- masterwork laptop computer (2ep)
- cell phone w/ PDA, camera and commlink (5ep; 4ep individually)
- Sports Car (8ep)
[/sblock]
[SBLOCK=BACKGROUND]
At the end of his junior year in high school, Eric Hassel seemed like he had everything, at least to most people his age. His parents weren't fantastically wealthy, but they were a doctor and a lawyer which left their family decidedly upper class, even in southern California. He was the star quarterback which took a little slice of upper-class suburbia deep into the state playoffs. Class president. Honor student. Prom king. Had signed a letter of intent to play for USC and meant to be the next Carson Palmer. And didn't really believe them when they said he wouldn't be able to manage pre-law coursework and keep up with practice; he knew college would be harder than high school, but high school had been easy.

And then a routine drug screen hadn't turned up that he was on steroids -- he wasn't, of course -- but it had shown something else. The kid who was a bit too good to be true really was. Mutant. Not that he had any cool powers, or so it seemed to him. He wasn't stronger than weightlifters or faster than sprinters or smarter than guys with advanced degrees in physics. He was just a lot better than most people, and had a knack for making people around him better.

His parents had thought about fighting it. A good lawyer -- and Marie Hassel was very good -- probably could have forced USC and the NCAA to let him play. But he'd feel like he cheated, and so would the fans of every team he beat. And God help him if he ever lost a game.

So he was spending his senior year at Charles Xavier's 'School for the Gifted' instead. And was finding everything was upside down here. The few like him, that could walk out in the 'normal' world without notice, and without posing any danger to themselves or others, were ostracised. He'd attracted friends as easily as breathing before; now he had to work at it. 

And the teachers were insisting that he work at it. They said that his physical and mental abilities were nothing special here, but leadership ability was, and that he'd had ten perfectly normal guys -- neither mutants nor even highly recruited athletes -- well beyond what they should have been able to accomplish even with him on the field with them. That he'd made his football teammates quicker, and with practice, ought to be able to enhance the powers of the mutants he would be working with.

He hasn't settled on a 'name' yet; the other kids have tried to tag him with Quarterback, and pretty much succeeded, but he's resisted on grounds that he'll never play a down of organized football again. On the other hand, it reflects what he does pretty well.

He's making the transition from football skills to melee fighting skills, and has picked up a protective costume and a shield from the school's stores, but he's not a great fighter. Despite having completely different powers, his 'mentor' has generally been Cyclops, who's trying to groom him for a team leader in a group that emerges from his generation of X-Men.
[/SBLOCK]

GM Notes
[sblock]
It's possible he knows Miranda from 'normal life', and was pleasantly surprised to find out where she'd disappeared to.
[/sblock]

Change long
[sblock]
Added in 5/2008

Base structure: 36-pont power with 3 alternate powers (39 pp; costs 4pp more than current array)
Each configuration can cost up to 36 pp
configurations
- Team speed: Boost Dex (1pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Selective (1 pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 11 + Subtle Feat (1 pp)= 34 pp
- We can do this: Boost All Skills (3 pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Selective (1 pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) + Slow Fade (1 pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 5 + Subtle Feat (1 pp) = 31 pp
- Let's go all out: Boost All Powers (4pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw - Tiring Flaw (1pp/rank) * Rank 9 = 36 pp
- You can do it: Boost All Traits (5pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) - Tiring Flaw (1pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 9 = 36 pp

Other changes:
Add 4 ranks of Bluff to give 12 ranks and +17 (1pp)
Add Master Plan feat (1pp)
Add Set-Up feat (1pp)

Added in 8/2008

Abilities
Added +2 str, +2 int, +1 dex; lost 1 point of super dex, added 2 points of super con
- results of training, education, increasing physical maturity, less percieved need to give himself super-agility, more percieved need for super-toughness

Shield device rank increased by 1, improved shield power to rank 3 and added mighty strike 2
- with practice, Eric has learned how to fight better with his shield

Add 4 ranks of K(civics) and 4 ranks of K(life sciences)
- pursuing further education in the subjects he learned from his parents
Add 4 ranks of Sense Motive
- improving ability to read people
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 11, 2008)

Curses.

First of all, I screwed up earlier today so my post was devoured by the boards.

Second, I made a math error so I have to redo my spending plan.

While I assume that the XP from issue 1 is invalidated by the boost to 200pp, what about the extra points for skills/feats?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

Victim - If you could refresh my memory? (It's notoriously bad)  I was pretty sure this increase was just a furtherment of what I did before, but can't seem to find the exact specs.

Drothgery - The change log doesn't appear to take into account defense/attack bonus, or feats added this upgrade (If any?)

Kirinke - Latent Telepath.  I'll keep that in mind *wicked grin*

Relique/Caros - Hmm, looks acceptable.


----------



## Victim (Aug 11, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Victim - If you could refresh my memory? (It's notoriously bad)  I was pretty sure this increase was just a furtherment of what I did before, but can't seem to find the exact specs.






> Now, due to all that's happened so far, I'm increasing the PL to 12, and granting everybody 2 points for skills/feats, and 5 freebie points. Please inform me what you plan on doing with them. As well, If you wish to make changes to your characters, now's a good time.




So you gave out 5 normal XP, and then 2 points for skills/feats. Characters started with a 20 point skill/feat pool, and still have a 20 pp skill/feat pool according to the newest guidelines.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah, thank you.

in that case, 2 extra skill/feat points (Essentially whatever you used those 2 points on you don't have to take out of freebies, but the 5 'normal' xp is over-written by the extra freebies I've given you).

Inother words, current point total = Abilities 30pp, combat/saves 40pp, skills/feats 22pp, Powers 70pp, Freebies: 40pp (PL 12, 202 pp).

ALSO, new IC update.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 11, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Drothgery - The change log doesn't appear to take into account defense/attack bonus, or feats added this upgrade (If any?)




No feats added, and the attack/defense changes were all indirect (side effects of adding Con, a rank of Shield to his shield, and adding 2 ranks of mighty strike to his shield).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

drothgery - so.. what did you do with the extra points gained in the 'combat/saves' section?  (Used to be 35, now is 40 pp)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 11, 2008)

Jemal said:


> drothgery - so.. what did you do with the extra points gained in the 'combat/saves' section?  (Used to be 35, now is 40 pp)




I'll check my math this evening, but I think I was already using 40pp there (35pp +5 free), so I just shifted the free points elsewhere.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2008)

drothgery said:


> I'll check my math this evening, but I think I was already using 40pp there (35pp +5 free), so I just shifted the free points elsewhere.




Yup, that's what I did.


----------



## Victim (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, I think this should be right.

[sblock]
STR 12 
DEX 14
CON 18
INT 20
WIS 18
CHA 10

F: +12 (4 stat, +8 ranks)
R: +5 (+2 stat, +3 ranks)
W: +14 (+4 stat, +10 ranks)

Spd: 30 Ini: +10
Att: +9
Dmg: +1 punch or by power
DEF: 16/13
Toughness: +17 (12 Impervious)
KB Resist: 2


Attractive 1, All out Attack, Accurate Attack, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Improvised Tools, Jack of All Trades, Improved Initiative 2, Prone Fighting, Ultimate Toughness, Luck 1, Track, Skill Mastery: (Survival, Climb, Swim, Stealth), Beginner's Luck, Endurance, Sneak Attack 1

Nearly Invincible: Protection 13 (Impervious 12) (doesn't reduce knockback -3?) [1+1 x12-3=21]
Immunity: Critical Hits, Own Powers, Aging, Disease, Poison [2+1+1+1+1=6]
Immunity: Environmental heat, cold, radiation, pressure, and vacuum [5]

Annihilation: (46 point array, 3 APs) Drawback: No Knockback -1 

Focused Bolt: Disintegration +15 Distracting, Full Round Action , Affects Insub 1 [5-2 x15+1=46]

Hellstorm: Blast Area (Cloud) (Reflex) +12 Progression (Increased Area) x4 (600 ft D max), Imp Range 1 (1750 range) [2+1 x12+5=41]

Flexible, Coherent Beam: Corrosion Area (Shapeable) +10 Progression (Increased Area) 2 (50 cubes), Affects Insub 1 [2+2 x10 +3=43]

Feast on Destruction: Blast Vampiric +15, Incurable [2+1 x15+1=46]

Feature: Surefooted

Survival 8 +12
Notice 8 +12
Sense Motive 8 +12
Stealth 6 +8
Craft: Artistic 4 +9
Climb 14 +15
Swim 4 +5
Bluff 8 +8 (+12)
Diplomacy 6 +6 (+10)
Gather Info 4 +4
Medicine 2 +6
Acrobatics 8 +10


Feats 17 
Stats 32 
Powers 33+48+1=82
Combat: 18+12=30
Skills: 20 
Saves: 8+10+3=21
=202[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 12, 2008)

> Gee, I wonder who she has in mind...
> 
> "Wow Temper, I don't think could have been any more subtle with those hints."




Actually, I thought you had characterized Miranda as being somewhat unpopular with the larger student body for not living up to the expectation of being like her TV character, and then having somewhat poor control with powers (like dropping things in chem class).  So I didn't have her in mind specifically, even if she might be a good choice with her skills.

Really, of the students who aren't new to the school, the only bad choice would probably be Pyro.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2008)

Victim said:


> Actually, I thought you had characterized Miranda as being somewhat unpopular with the larger student body for not living up to the expectation of being like her TV character, and then having somewhat poor control with powers (like dropping things in chem class).  So I didn't have her in mind specifically, even if she might be a good choice with her skills.




True, but in her mind she was thinking more along the lines of how even unpopular celebrities are appreciated at USO shows as long as they don't PO the troops by taking political stances against them.

Also her returning to the school with news that Eric and Temper and the rest of the young X-men were preparing to counter attack would be less of a moral killer then Eric and Temper returning with news that Miranda and the rest of the young X-men were preparing to attack.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 13, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Clones have different fingerprints?




Yup. Remember that a real clone is effectively an identical twin some years removed. And identical twins don't have matching fingerprints.


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Yup. Remember that a real clone is effectively an identical twin some years removed. And identical twins don't have matching fingerprints.




Same thing for retinas.

Of course Comic Book clones might have identical fingerprints and such.  Just like how Action Movie cars are much more likely to explode than real ones.  Treating clones like identical twins makes some of the comic uses for them rather icky.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry, been EXTREMELY busy with work and all, and haven't had time to update Spike... I should get it done, just not sure what all to get.  Increase Container of course, and battle techniques, but that might be it...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 13, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Yup. Remember that a real clone is effectively an identical twin some years removed. And identical twins don't have matching fingerprints.






Victim said:


> Same thing for retinas.




I actually never knew that.



Victim said:


> Of course Comic Book clones might have identical fingerprints and such.



Heh heh.. ironically I thought that's how identical twins worked.


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> I actually never knew that.




???  How could you live without indispensible knowledge like that?  It's a rare day in my life when that fact doesn't come up.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 13, 2008)

That kind of knowledge never really comes up in my life.


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2008)

I remembered from the last time cloning came up in a game.


----------



## Caros (Aug 13, 2008)

*Briefly slaps his forehead at the IC/OOC*  I know cloning from a modern point of view is kinda... inexact (Understatement of the year!) for the purposes of this, but I kinda gotta agree with magneto here.

We've got a guy who's eyes are a dimentional portal to the demiplane of punch.  We've got a guy who ignores conservation of mass (How exactly does wolverine regenerate large portions of his body when they get burned away!)  Its marvel, they have clones.  Hell, Spiderman had an entire http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clone_Saga !

*Laughs* I dunno, I guess its just a difference in suspension of disbelief (Isn't making a crack at anyone, just... finds it funny is all.) ^_^


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2008)

"Okay, a pack of flying laser great white sharks swoop down and attack your characters -"

"- That's impossible!"

"What?"

"Those sharks are solitary animals."

I take no credit; I just can't remember where I heard that.

----------------------------------------

It's not just a matter of SoD.  It's also matter of the characters' knowledge of the world.  Of course, since most MU stuff happens in New York, super hero related activities and technologies are probably rather remote in other regions of the country.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2008)

My thoughts on the matter are included in my IC update in an Sblock.  I apologize if they are taken personally, that's not the intent, but I felt being blunt was the only way to deal with this issue.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 13, 2008)

Jemal said:


> My thoughts on the matter are included in my IC update in an Sblock.  I apologize if they are taken personally, that's not the intent, but I felt being blunt was the only way to deal with this issue.




ENWorld ate a longer reply, but my basic answer here is that
- I asked a few days ago (right after I made my first post in the whole cloning sub-thread) how much I could assume real-world biology applied; you didn't say anything then.
- It's inconcievable that a doctor's kid (and Dr. Hassell is his father, not his mother) who's extremely smart in his own right would not know basic biology, and what Eric's been saying about cloning is really basic
- It is possible to get a perfect physical duplicate. You just can't get one by cloning. Nanotech is probably the best handwavium for that right now (and it's not something Eric knows much about).
- I do have a more than a little bit of hangup on treating clones as fast, disposable, perfect copies; it's not accurate, and if the last point is accurate then treating them as disposable is really creepy.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 13, 2008)

Well creepy is right on the money considering that in the comics Stryker tried to brain wash Xavier and have him telepathically kill every mutant on the planet by hooking him into a machine (a plot that was rehashed in the X-men 2 movie).


----------



## Victim (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually, can we get those knowledge checks?



Relique du Madde said:


> Well creepy is right on the money considering that in the comics Stryker tried to brain wash Xavier and have him telepathically kill every mutant on the planet by hooking into Cerebra (which of course became part of the plot of X-men 2).




Well, the villain's nefarious schemes notwithstanding, whether or not these copies are effectively people has a great deal of impact on our character's actions.  If the copy is basically an identical twin that's been brainwashed, then that suggests a different sort of response than if it's an automata with another person's face.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> - I asked a few days ago (right after I made my first post in the whole cloning sub-thread) how much I could assume real-world biology applied; you didn't say anything then.



Apologies, I didn't see it.  I wish I had so we could've figured this out earlier.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> - It's inconcievable that a doctor's kid (and Dr. Hassell is his father, not his mother) who's extremely smart in his own right would not know basic biology, and what Eric's been saying about cloning is really basic



Well obviously not as basic as you seem to believe, as I haven't seen anybody agreeing with your assumptions.  Everything Eric's stating as fact I've only heard as Theories and beliefs.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> - It is possible to get a perfect physical duplicate. You just can't get one by cloning. Nanotech is probably the best handwavium for that right now (and it's not something Eric knows much about).



Again with the absolutes.  You don't know that, and neither does Eric.  he may believe it, but without doing the research yourself there's no way you can know what is and isn't possible, only what other people tell you they believe to be possible.  A couple hundred years ago, the concept of going to the moon was 'impossible'.  Signals allowing conversation across the globe?  Impossible.  Flying machines?  Impossible.  And they had what they believed to be sceintific proof.  Until somebody prooved them wrong by doing it.
My point is I also have pet peeves.. one of those is when people treat science with a closed-minded "this is the way things are, that cannot change" attitude, so I apologize if I seem to be getting a bit more testy about this than may seem fair.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> - I do have a more than a little bit of hangup on treating clones as fast, disposable, perfect copies; it's not accurate, and if the last point is accurate then treating them as disposable is really creepy.



If you've got a real problem with the concept of clones, then there's nothing I can do about that other than tell you that I won't be changing the storyline.
You don't know how fast, disposable, OR perfect the clone was/is.  All you know so far is what magneto told you.



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Actually, can we get those knowledge checks?



It's a bit late for that now, I'm reluctant to go back and change that many posts between Magneto & Eric of what is/isn't.  The only change I could think to make to what Eric 'knows' at the moment is to asert that "this type of cloning is impossible to achieve with humanity's *current* Technology".. though that's more of a scientific opinion than any fact, and you don't need a knowledge check to get that.



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Well, the villain's nefarious schemes notwithstanding, whether or not these copies are effectively people has a great deal of impact on our character's actions. If the copy is basically an identical twin that's been brainwashed, then that suggests a different sort of response than if it's an automata with another person's face.



unfortunately without interacting with the clone magneto, there's no way of knowing what he's actually like, whether he's got his own personality, whether he's an automoton, etc.   There's only one person in the room who's actually spent any time with the clone, and that's Nightcrawler.  If you have questions about the clone, I'd suggest asking him.


Now, all that having been said, it's just my personal opinions on the matter.  I'm not a scientist, I don't claim to be exceedingly intelligent, and I know about as much about cloning as any average joe's seen on TV or read on wiki.  I'm a science-fiction writer, attempting to create a STORY that I believe will be entertaining, not tell a near-future prediction that's probable and likely, and I apologize to those reading this who are offended by my disagreeance with what they believe to be fact, but that won't change my views or my story.

Impossible is Nothing.
Nothing is Impossible.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 14, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Apologies, I didn't see it.  I wish I had so we could've figured this out earlier.
> 
> 
> Well obviously not as basic as you seem to believe, as I haven't seen anybody agreeing with your assumptions.  Everything Eric's stating as fact I've only heard as Theories and beliefs.
> ...




In otherwords, suspend your disbelief and go along with it. Afterall, the Marvel universe isn't our universe and doesn't have to go along with 'real world' science. Because well, their real world science is gonna be lots different then ours. I mean, they have guys who can manipulate fire, regenerate, create lightning and electricity just by thinking about it. Not to mention all the other craziness that goes on.

Clones are pretty je-june by comparision.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 14, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Well obviously not as basic as you seem to believe, as I haven't seen anybody agreeing with your assumptions.  Everything Eric's stating as fact I've only heard as Theories and beliefs.




Well, it's not. Cloning (as biologists understand it) is a certain process, resulting in another organism with an identical genetic signature. If successful, the clone will develop just like one produced by normal means. This is pretty obvious, and would be intuitive if a lot of a bad sci-fi hadn't given people strange ideas about cloning.



Jemal said:


> If you've got a real problem with the concept of clones, then there's nothing I can do about that other than tell you that I won't be changing the storyline.




I don't have a problem with clones that are clones (and so act like Eric's talking about). I don't have a problem with a perfect physical duplicate of person being produced somehow. But it can't be done by cloning because _that's not what cloning does_. Which is all Eric has been asserting.


----------



## Caros (Aug 14, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Well, it's not. Cloning (as biologists understand it) is a certain process, resulting in another organism with an identical genetic signature. If successful, the clone will develop just like one produced by normal means. This is pretty obvious, and would be intuitive if a lot of a bad sci-fi hadn't given people strange ideas about cloning.
> 
> I don't have a problem with clones that are clones (and so act like Eric's talking about). I don't have a problem with a perfect physical duplicate of person being produced somehow. But it can't be done by cloning because _that's not what cloning does_. Which is all Eric has been asserting.




Err, I think I see the problem you're having is more one of terminology than anything. *Le sigh.*

What would you call it? Marvel calls it cloning because its simple, its publicly understood if not technically correct.  Duplicating? Copying?

The fact is that the term 'clone' is a catch-all term for making a perfect copy of something.  Clone CD, the D&D 'Clone' spell, the marvel 'Clone Saga'.

We get your point that cloning as of now is nothing like what is being described.  But that begs the question of what scientists are going to call the process of perfectly copying another human being a hundred years from now when they likely do it (I believe in the power of science. *shrug.*) My guess? They'll probably call it something rediculously long and drawn out, and regular people will call it like... perfect cloning or, Advanced cloning (depending on if current day cloning technology continues to progress.)

*Shrugs* The meaning of words changes through use.  My neices are Kids, but they sure as hell aren't small goats.  Magneto is a clone, but he isn't a test-tube scientific definition clone.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2008)

As I do in so many cases, I suggest we defer to the wisdom of Mystery Science Theater when it says: "If you're wondering how he eats and breathes, and other science facts; just repeat to yourself, 'it's just a show, I should really just relax.'"

It's just a game, peeps. We should really just relax.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 14, 2008)

ooo. Shayuri, I found a piccie for your character, see how you like it!


----------



## Victim (Aug 14, 2008)

It's not exactly uncommon for common useage to fail to match up with more technical terminology.  I hear that clips versus magazines for gun people is the same way.  Or how about the ever infuriating THEORY?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2008)

So whats the verdict, can we agree to disagree (but less vocally) and just move on with the story?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2008)

Let's move on.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Let's move on.




I seconded that motion, this argument was silly to begin with. Comic book science vs. real world science.... Oooi. Neither the twain shall meet.


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2008)

Is there any special reason why the people going to the school can't just go there?  IIRC, everyone who's supposed to be going has said okay to the idea.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the only thing stopping the characters from heading out really amounts to the them not knowing who is ready to leave and them not having a plan of what to do once they get there.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2008)

have we decided who wants to go yet?

And y'all keep asking for the coordinates of the Evil Magneto's base...I'm not sure Good Magneto has that info.


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> have we decided who wants to go yet?
> 
> And y'all keep asking for the coordinates of the Evil Magneto's base...I'm not sure Good Magneto has that info.




Nightcrawler was there for a time, IIRC.  Also, he implied that the location of the base was already known when he didn't want us to attempt to backtrack the flying machine.

Of course, knowing where something is and how to get there doesn't necessarily translate into a precise latitude and longitude.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 16, 2008)

Victim said:


> Nightcrawler was there for a time, IIRC.  Also, he implied that the location of the base was already known when he didn't want us to attempt to backtrack the flying machine.
> 
> Of course, knowing where something is and how to get there doesn't necessarily translate into a precise latitude and longitude.




Mmm. She wouldn't need a precise lat or long. Just enough so she can have a starting point and with a description of the place, it would be easy enough to find.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2008)

er.. what exactly is Serena planning on attempting?  They do know the general area and how to get there, but not co-ordinates.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 17, 2008)

Jemal said:


> er.. what exactly is Serena planning on attempting?  They do know the general area and how to get there, but not co-ordinates.




Mostly just what to expect, exits, entrances and anything else that might logically pop up on a satalite feed (such as warm bodies in the area) and whatever else might be hostile around the base. Plus, with a sat feed, even if they don't know the exact coordinates, she'll be able to pin point that lil wrinkle as soon as Magneto can identify the place.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2008)

Jemal said:


> er.. what exactly is Serena planning on attempting?  They do know the general area and how to get there, but not co-ordinates.




If they've got a street address, they can look up GPS coordinates on the internet.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm.. most secret wilderness bases don't have street addresses.   Though I suppose that part may not have been clear when I was discussing the base.  

ALlright, raw data time: It's a hidden underground wilderness base, much like the one you guys are in with Magneto.  
Visual displays from the satelite show the surrounding area, but getting a thermal reading of what's underneath will require waiting for a more sophisticated satelite to come into position - likely military or a hi-profile surveying satelite, either of which will have more security on them, and take more effort to Hack into.  (a normal satelite is like childs play to someone of Serena's skills, but hacking into one of these will require an actual check, and you'd have to wait a few hours for one to come into position).

SO, who's heading back to the school, and is it just going to be a quick trip or are you planning on staying there and helping with clean-up?  (It's been about an hour since the attack).  Also do you have a story figured out that you're going to tell the people back at the school?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't think we have a story figured out atm.

Miranda wants to at least check on everyone's status (ie finding out if anyone was "replaced", who is alive, and who is killed).   If possible she would want to check out the security cameras to find out what exactly happened during the assault.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 17, 2008)

Xi'an is ready, is willing to make it quick, and has a story all planned.  He's just playing it close to the vest.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2008)

I think, for story's sake, I'm gonna say that Tess was on her way to the school when she was hijacked...so there's a tie-in for her to keep going there regardless of the outcome of all this.

And I think it works with her backstory too.

So she'll ferry whoever's going over there, get an update on current events, then pop back to tell Magneto what's going on. Then come back to help out.

Her story will be pretty close to what actually happened to her, except she'll just say the bus broke down or had an accident, rather than tell them Magneto stopped the bus because he A) needed some help, and B) was aware the school might be compromised right now, and didn't want a promising young mutant to wander into the tiger's mouth.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm. I suggested in story that Magneto should probably 'kidnap' Serena, at least until she's learned how to control her power. It'll create an interesting side-story for both of them, especially when she rejoins the X-men.

Divided loyalties  and all.


----------



## Victim (Sep 8, 2008)

I figured that our main objective was to provide aid - especially with Xian's new improved healing power.  When our characters left, it didn't look like anyone was taking care of things there.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 15, 2008)

Uh, is Spike the only one in the second base that is actively posting?  I haven't had any responses from the other 2 in a long time...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 15, 2008)

I think people are waiting for Jemal to post an update (although I think he also wanted to get Alchemist's reply to Fake Magneto's offer... or something).


----------



## Jemal (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually, I was waiting for my computer to start working again (At least for the last  3-4 weeks).  Who's still here?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 8, 2008)

Fangor raises his hand, and says, "Here"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 8, 2008)

*BOOM*

I mean....  Here.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 8, 2008)

Yay! Xi'an is go!


----------



## Victim (Oct 8, 2008)

Also here.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2008)

works for me.  
Still missing Drothgery and Caros, but more than enough to continue, even if they're gone.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 10, 2008)

Jemal said:


> works for me.
> Still missing Drothgery and Caros, but more than enough to continue, even if they're gone.




I think I'm going to drop this game; it seems like most of the time I either don't have a good idea for what Eric should be doing, or he's working cross-purposes to everyone else.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/243998-important-good-bye.html


----------

